# What Eyeshadow(s) Are You Wearing Today?



## MakeupDIY

So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?

I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


----------



## chantal1922

None. I forgot to put some on this morning


----------



## regretless

laura mercier - buttercream
laura mercier - putty


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Oh cool! I like this thread! Im rocking some colors from the Coastal Scents 88 matte palette. I tried to create a fourth of July smokey eye.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Cash Flow + Stila e/s in Diamond Lil.  Great, shimmery taupe-y gold.  Finished off with MAC penultimate liquid liner and Sephora mascara


----------



## MakeupDIY

Swtest2Lips said:


> Oh cool! I like this thread! Im rocking some colors from the Coastal Scents 88 matte palette. I tried to create a fourth of July smokey eye.


 
That's really pretty! Not sure what i'm going to use today - need to pick an outfit first but I am itching to use my MAC Reflects Blackened Red so I may end up doing a look with that  I'll try to get pictures if I have time haha.

What mascara do you have on in this look? Your lashes look really nice


----------



## chantal1922

Today I am wearing Sephora Duo. I don't know what number but it is almost a bronzy/gold color.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Bare Minerals Patio Party and Finesse


----------



## MakeupDIY

Today I am wearing the MAC Shadowy Lady quad again and I did the same look as yesterday because i was in a rush after a friend dropped in haha. I also used Social Climber on the lid


----------



## chantal1922

chantal1922 said:


> Today I am wearing Sephora Duo. I don't know what number but it is almost a bronzy/gold color.


 I checked. It is Duo #10


----------



## Loquita

MakeupDIY said:


> That's really pretty! Not sure what i'm going to use today - need to pick an outfit first but I am itching to use my MAC Reflects Blackened Red so I may end up doing a look with that  I'll try to get pictures if I have time haha.
> 
> What mascara do you have on in this look? Your lashes look really nice



I second this question!  

This is a gorgeous look!


----------



## Loquita

Oh yeah - today I am not wearing any shadow, but I am wearing a healthy dose of Bobbi Brown Graphite Shimmer Gel Eyeliner (doing the winged liner look) topped off with several coats of Chanel Inimitable Mascara in Noir Obscur.  

(My rule with mascara = the darker, the better).


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Thanks so much MakeupDIY and Loquita! I'm using the HardCandy Ginormous Lash Mascara (from Walmart) I know-its from a drugstore mascara! It doesnt give me alot of volume, but it does give me lots of length and it holds a curl really well!

My eyes are bare today because I woke up late and didnt have time to doll myself up.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shiseido Hydro-Powder in Lemon Sugar, it's the only shadow on my lids.


----------



## iamsecksi

mac: top knot and dreammaker


----------



## chantal1922

I am wearing brown from the Avon Earth Tones eyeshadow quad


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters all over lid
MAC Sable on crease
MAC Grand Entrance on inner corner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shiseido Lemon Sugar all over lid
MAC Pigment in Tan on crease
Bobbi Brown Bone as highlighter


----------



## regretless

laura mercier buttercream 
laura mercier pewter


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin
MAC Vanilla Pigment (all over lid)
MAC Satin Taupe (in crease)
MAC Grand Entrance (inner corner)
MAC Carbon on lash line


----------



## hautecouture15

Mac Bare Study Paint Pot
Mac Naked Lunch on lid
Mac Girlie in crease


----------



## mcb100

I only have two on today
 Nars eyeshadow in Galapagos and Urban Decay eyeshadow in White Rabbit (from the AIW palette)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Was in a hurry today so I kept it simple:
Stila Kitten all over the lid
MAC Trax in the crease
MAC Blanc Type as a highlight


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UDPP
MAC Mylar all over lid & browbone
MAC Sable on outer corner
MAC Grand Entrance on inner corner


----------



## natalia5727

theBalm's Mischievous Marissa and Racy Kacy. theBalm is amazing.


----------



## chantal1922

sonia kashuk burnished


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Urban Decay Asphyxia, Last Call, Shotgun and Grind from the Wallpaper palette.


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Shore all over lid, and some Bobbi Brown Bronze Shimmer Gel Liner...that's it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UDPP
MAC All That Glitters all over lid
MAC Soft Brown in outer corner


----------



## alexandra28

MAC _Hey_ all over the lid. That's it


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Cream Shadow in Stone, with a good amount of Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Bourbon smudged along my lashline.  I _love_ this liner.


----------



## pond23

MAC Phloof! eye shadow and Forever Green powerpoint pencil


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Painterly paint pot with Satin Taupe e/s and Unbasic White on the inner corners.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bobbi Brown Galaxy on my eyelids, Dior eyepencil liner in Trinidad (black), Givency PhenomEyes in Water Turquoise and Shu Uemura drawing pencil in Navy on my waterline!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Signature Daytime smokey eye:
NYX Cork on lid
L'oreal HIP eyeshadow in Gilded.. dark brownie brown in crease
L'oreal HIP highlighter duo in Twinkling on brow bone..


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Bobbi Brown Galaxy on my eyelids, Dior eyepencil liner in Trinidad (black), Givency PhenomEyes in Water Turquoise and Shu Uemura drawing pencil in Navy on my waterline!



Sounds beautiful, *girly*!

I love Galaxy.  

Today I have the Chanel quad in Variations on (all four colors, lol) along with a bit of UD 24/7 pencil in Underground smudged under my lower lids.  Plus five pounds of Chanel mascara is the darkest black they have.  

What can I say?  I love a dramatic eye.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Play On Plums mineralize eyeshadow - lighter color all over lid & darker color in crease and along lash line


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Sounds beautiful, *girly*!
> 
> I love Galaxy.
> 
> Today I have the Chanel quad in Variations on (all four colors, lol) along with a bit of UD 24/7 pencil in Underground smudged under my lower lids. Plus *five pounds of Chanel mascara is the darkest black they have.*
> 
> What can I say? I love a dramatic eye.


 
Thanks! 
LOL!  I've been using my sample Extreme Party mascara and it's so soft and light, I'm using 3 layers!  More than I ever use!

I'm off the heavy eye for the hot humid weather, but Galaxy is the perfect single e/s.  I'm curious about Variations!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yesterday was MAC Painterly paint pot and Club e/s.
Penultimate liquid liner on upper lashline...UD 24/7 liner in Zero on lower waterline and Cover Girl Lashblast mascara.


----------



## hautecouture15

Bare Study Paint Pot
Naked Lunch all over the lid
All That Glitters in the crease


----------



## hollyyih

stila kitten all over the lid
stila chloe on the corner of the lids


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Dreammaker on the inner half of the lid
Woodwinked on outer half
Bronze in the crease
Urban Decay Flipside on the bottom lash line


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UDPP
MAC Vanilla pigment all over lid & inner corner
MAC Satin Taupe on crease 
MAC Carbon on outer corner


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Scant all over lid
MAC Satin Taupe in crease
MAC Carbon on outer corner


----------



## Cornflower Blue

MAC eyeshadow in Brule and MAC shadestick in Taupographic.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder eyeshadow in tea biscuit(all over lid)
Mac eyeshadow in mulch(in crease)


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Painterly Paint pot with UD e/s in Gridlock and then Sidecar layered on top.
MAC e/s in Chill on the inner corners and as highlight.

Great light smokey/taupe-y look!


----------



## Loquita

I had no time before running to catch a plane early this morning, so it was a quick wash of Bobbi Brown cream eyeshadow in Beach Bronze for me! (Plus my customary three pounds of super black mascara, lol).


----------



## Loquita

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks!
> LOL!  I've been using my sample Extreme Party mascara and it's so soft and light, I'm using 3 layers!  More than I ever use!
> 
> I'm off the heavy eye for the hot humid weather, but Galaxy is the perfect single e/s.  I'm curious about Variations!



Agreed - I am not doing the multiple e/s colors so much in this super hot weather.  The Bobbi Brown long wearing shadows are perfect for now.


----------



## kabaker

I was wearing MAC Rubenesque paint pot. MAC Feline kohl power to line.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Too Faced Shadow Insurance 
MAC TanRay Paint 
MAC Penultimate Liner 
Urbay Decay Zero (Water Line)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

For my work flight -
MAC Scant eyeshadow
MAC Satin Taupe in crease

Now -
MAC All That Glitters all over lid
MAC Carbon along upper lash line


----------



## regretless

laura mercier - buttercream
laura mercier - cognac


----------



## meela188

Nars- Fez 
Nars- Galapagos


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Nars summer duo I think its cleo


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Painterly paint pot for base
MAC e/s in Illegal Cargo on Lids/crease and Crystal Avalanche for inner corners/highlight.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment all over lid 
MAC Sable in crease & an extra amount on outer corner
MAC Grand Entrance on inner corner


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Was running late so I slapped on some Benefit creaseless cream eyeshadow in Skinny Jeans


----------



## krazydaisy

I have Stila's It Girl colors on. Very cheap, only $10!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters all over lid
MAC Sable on cease & outer corner
MAC Carbon on lash line


----------



## sabishka

Revlon Skinlights cream shadow quad (just the shimmery brown  shadow over lid, too lazy for anything else.)


----------



## kathywko

Satin taupe all over, brûlée as highlight, beauty marked in the crease and all that glitters in the inner corner

I put a purple from the coastal scents 88 palatte above for a bit of color too


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Cashflow
Stila e/s in Diamond Lil on top...wonderful!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment all over lid
MAC sable e/s in crease
MAC carbon e/s in outer corner


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stila Kitten all over the lid
MAC Woodwinked on the outer half (this is becoming my favorite color again...I'd forgotten how much I love it!)
MAC Cocomotion pigment in the crease
MAC Tempting in the outer v


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I love woodwinked too


----------



## Loquita

Bobbi Brown Cream Eyeshadow in Bone as Base

Chanel Soft Touch Eyeshadow in Taupe Grisse all over lid

MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in 21L (Dark Metallic Grey) smudged under eyes


----------



## hautecouture15

UDPP, MAC e/s in naked lunch (all over lid), girlie and mulled cider (both in crease), shroom (highlight)


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Bobbi Brown Cream Eyeshadow in Bone as Base
> 
> Chanel Soft Touch Eyeshadow in Taupe Grisse all over lid
> 
> MUFE Aqua Eyes Liner in 21L (Dark Metallic Grey) smudged under eyes


 
Nice!

I've been usin BB cream e/s in Malted as my base (as recommended by you-know-who!) but I think I may need to try Bone as well!

My eyes:

BB Malted as base

Chanel Sillage all over eye up to brow

Chanel Taupe Grise on the outer corner and in the crease about halfway from outer to inner

Chanel Cassis e/l on the top and lower lash lines


----------



## Loquita

^I am taking notes on your skillz, sistah.  You are giving me some great ideas!  

Since I was at a very late outdoor party tonight in 90 degree weather, I wore the only thing that I could:  Bobbi Brown Beach Bronze Long-Wearing Cream e/s all over the lids, and some UD 24/7 in Bourbon thickly smudged on my upper and lower lids.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Last night, I wore 3 of the pink and purple shades from my Dior Pearle Glow Quint. Liner was UD 24/7 (name?) the balck one that has tiny silver sparkles in it, ha!


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> ^I am taking notes on your skillz, sistah. You are giving me some great ideas!
> 
> Since I was at a very late outdoor party tonight in 90 degree weather, I wore the only thing that I could: Bobbi Brown Beach Bronze Long-Wearing Cream e/s all over the lids, and some UD 24/7 in Bourbon thickly smudged on my upper and lower lids.


 
Nice!  Yeah, it's sooo hot.  I think most of my make up melts away ...

Anyway, I like playing with the colors on the weekend to see what I can get away with at work during the week!

I have to check out the Beach Bronze but I've just re-discovered MAC''s Colour Quad 4 and I'm using it this weekend.  Flip all over lid, Creole Beauty in outer corner and outer crease, Manila Paper under brow.  Yesterday, I wore a brown e/l but today I'm wearing blue with blue mascara!


----------



## knics33

-UD Sin all over the id and blended in the crease... I think I like Sin better than Stila's Kitten and Mac's Naked Lunch or All that Glitters
-A mix of Mac Mulch and Wedge in the crease (also used wedge of my brow powder- amazing shade for that!)
-Mac Brule for a highlight


----------



## michie

Clickable pics




Cargo Aegean on the lid over MAC Sea Me Shadestick
MAC Texture on brow bone/crease
MAC Mothbrown in crease
MAC Signed, Sealed on outer V
MAC Shroom in inner corner





MUFE #92
Too Faced Mess In A Dress in crease (ugh..it looks purple in the pic. It's really hot pink.)
Stila gel liner smudged on lid with Smashbox Envy on top


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ soo pretty!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment all over lid
MAC Chimpagne MSF on inner corner
MAC Satin Taupe on outer corner & crease


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shiseido Cream Shadow in Clover Dew with MAC SHimmermoss in the crease.


----------



## kathywko

UD Shag all over
MAC BeautyMarked in outer corner
MAC Blanc Type as highlight

it was a very e/s-light day today (for me)! hehe


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters 
MAC Sable


----------



## michie

UD Shag on lid, blended up
MAC Texture
MAC Brown Down
Too Faced Cocoa Puff


----------



## Loquita

michie said:


> Clickable pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cargo Aegean on the lid over MAC Sea Me Shadestick
> MAC Texture on brow bone/crease
> MAC Mothbrown in crease
> MAC Signed, Sealed on outer V
> MAC Shroom in inner corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUFE #92
> Too Faced Mess In A Dress in crease (ugh..it looks purple in the pic. It's really hot pink.)
> Stila gel liner smudged on lid with Smashbox Envy on top



Gorgeous!!!  Your eye makeup is amazingly professional...and I am sooo jealous of your eyelashes, btw - what mascara do you use?


----------



## Loquita

kathywko said:


> UD Shag all over
> MAC BeautyMarked in outer corner
> MAC Blanc Type as highlight
> 
> it was a very e/s-light day today (for me)! hehe



Hee hee...I feel you on that one, it's a light day for me too when I only have 2 colors on, lol!

Yesterday I broke out the UD Naked Palette.  

Naked all over, Buck on lid, Hustle in crease.  UD 24/7 Rockstar liner smudged on top and bottom lids, topped with a bit more Hustle.  A generous coating or two of Chanel Inimitable mascara in Noir Obscur.  

Today I went very simple, since I tore my cornea (eeeeek) again and one of my eyes is sore.  Just a bit of YSL Eyeliner #10 (Purple Silk) smudged on the bottom and top, and lots of mascara on upper and lower lashes.


----------



## michie

Loquita said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Your eye makeup is amazingly professional...and I am sooo jealous of your eyelashes, btw - what mascara do you use?



LOL! I wear false lashes just about every day! I'm actually wearing Ardell half-lashes in the top pic and a style similar to MAC's #7s in the bottom one. But, I use MAC's Plush Lash Mascara, even with falsies.


----------



## kathywko

Maybelline Natural Smokes quad! But MACs Blanc Type as highlight since the one in the quad is awful.


----------



## Arachne911

UDPP eden
MAC Tan pigment lid and inner corner 
MAC Blue Flame outer lid and blended into crease
MAC Plumage the outer V and into crease blended
MAC Vanilla under brow

Liners were black track and blooz


----------



## Arachne911

oops I ment prussian not plumage...I was just looking at my plumage lol


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Hee hee...I feel you on that one, it's a light day for me too when I only have 2 colors on, lol!
> 
> Yesterday I broke out the UD Naked Palette.
> 
> Naked all over, Buck on lid, Hustle in crease. UD 24/7 Rockstar liner smudged on top and bottom lids, topped with a bit more Hustle. A generous coating or two of Chanel Inimitable mascara in Noir Obscur.
> 
> Today I went very simple, since I tore my cornea (eeeeek) again and one of my eyes is sore. Just a bit of YSL Eyeliner #10 (Purple Silk) smudged on the bottom and top, and lots of mascara on upper and lower lashes.


 
Sorry to hear about your torn cornea - ouch!  The Naked combination sounds lovely.  I'm curious about the Chanel mascara in Noir Obscur - this is the plummy one, right?  Does it show up with Rockstar?


----------



## girlygirl3

By far, my favorite look:

I love the Smashbox VIP e/s quad!  This was part of Smashbox's After Hours collection offered as a Beauty Exclusive at Nordstrom last year!

I use the bronze color on the inner lid, the light grey on the outer lid and upward just over and into the crease.  I use the white as brow lighter - this is hands down my favorite highlighter and I've actually hit pan!
I've lined the upper lash line with a thicker line in Chanel's Marine e/l.  I smudged the grey e/s on the lower lash line and used UD 24/7 e/l in zero in the water line.
Mascara was Givenchy PhenomEyes in Water Turquoise.


----------



## cristalena56

bare minerals glimmer kudos and glimmer magnetize. i used brown fabuliner from walgreens, its cheap but i love it!!


----------



## Springzd

apple green, my fresh new bought


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters all over lid
MAC Sable in outer corner


----------



## Beenie

^^ I am wearing All That Glitters today also  (and nothing else but mascara)


----------



## michie

I wore All That Glitters 2 days ago. It's a forgotten color for me that I always wear out of the blue and wonder why I don't pick it up more often.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Shakedown with Gridlock layered over it and then a little MAC Grand Entrance for inner corners/highlight.  Super fun, smokey/taupe-y look!

XXXOO PG


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Kaska Beige Quad. All colors except the lower left.
+ the purple from MACs togetherness


----------



## nwhite

Shroom to highlight
Tilt on lid
Industrial pearlglide liner


----------



## Beenie

Champagne by Cover Girl on entire eye, MAC Satin Taupe in the crease


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just a line of MAC Carbon along the upper lash line


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Smog over MAC's paint pot in Cash Flow - gives a nice gold base for a big POP of color!! 

MAC liquid liner on upper lashline and MUFE smokey lash mascara


----------



## Loquita

Every one of the four colors in Chanel's Variations e/s quad.  

I luuuuurve this quad.

I also wore Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Bronze Shimmer, plus lots of Chanel Inimitable Mascara in Noir Obscur.


----------



## Beenie

Cover Girl Champage all over, Cover Girl Brown Smolder in Crease, MAC Steamy on outer edge of lid.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Smoke & Diamonds and MAC TopHat


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Cream shadow in Beach Honey with BB Ash in the crease and corner.


----------



## Beenie

MAC Grand Entrance on my brow and inner corner and MAC Parfait Amour on my lid. LOTS of black eyeliner.


----------



## michie

MAC Silver Ring
MAC Flashtrack (I think that's the name)
Too Faced Deep Space


----------



## kathywko

MAC Bronze all over
UD Naked Palette's Darkhorse on corner
UD Naked Palette's Virgin as highlight
UD Naked Palette's Sin as highlight on my cheek!


----------



## Loquita

^ Nice!!!!


Today I just wore a a thick line of Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Graphite Shimmer plus lots of very black mascara.  I had to take it easy on the eyes 'cause I was sporting neon pink lipstick.  :greengrin:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment all over lid
MAC Sable e/s in outer corner & crease


----------



## SugarDaisy

Urban Decay "Get Baked" Palette


----------



## girlygirl3

BB cream e/s in Bone as base

From UD Naked Palette:
Sin on inner lid corner 
Smog in the middle 
Darkhorse in the outer corner and up into the crease


----------



## kathywko

Kind of late since I was on a flight....but I am using the Maybelline Stylish Smokes quad in Natural Smokes.


----------



## Samia

MAC paint pot in Groundwork on its own.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

All 4 of the colors in the MAC Spring Color Palette #4 and Bobbi Brown Bronze Gel Eyeliner


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Nice!


----------



## kathywko

I used the Mystic Eyes Quad from Chanel with the L'Oreal Lineur Intense eyeliner on top and Pine Nut (a dark brown) by NYX on the lower lash line


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Scant e/s all over lid
MAC Satin Taupe e/s in crease


----------



## girlygirl3

Still playing with the UD Naked Palette:

TFSI primer
BB cream e/s in Bone as base
Half-baked in inner corner
Gunmetal in outer corner and into crease
Shu Metallic brown e/l on top lash
Gunmetal lined the lower lash line
UD Zero in waterline
mASCARA


----------



## kathywko

^ yay for Naked!


----------



## Samia

MAC shadows: Girlie (lid), Crystal Avalanche (highlight) and Down Brown (Crease)


----------



## kathywko

I went crazy today! True blue from 88 palette on lid. Frosted Ocean (dark blue with sparkles) by NYX in outer corner. The purple from the Togetherness Mineralize Eyeshadow trios by MAC on lower lash line. MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack with tons of mascara!


----------



## michie

MAC Tan Pigment
MAC Bronze
NYX Charcoal Brown
MAC Texture

This thread needs more pictures!


----------



## Beenie

MAC All That Glitters and MAC Strike a Pose.


----------



## kathywko

Using the Naked palette!
Sidecar - all over lid
Buck - outer
Virgin - highlight


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Mylar all over lid
MAC Satin Taupe in crease


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment
MAC Sable


----------



## michie

I haven't put mine on yet, but I think I'll do MAC Tan Pigment,  hot pink and a chocolate brown.


----------



## Beenie

Maybelline green quad (cannot remember exact name) and I have to say, I love these for cheapies!


----------



## kathywko

Naked Palette again!!

Naked all over lid
Darkhorse on outer
MAC Blanc Type highlight


----------



## missjenny2679

MAC Shroom from lid to brow
MAC Naked pigment on lid (LOVE this...I think it might be one of my fav colors!)
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Shroom all over and Satin Taupe blended in the outer corner, no liner and lots of  Maybelline Lash Stiletto Voluptuous mascara.


----------



## VanessaJean

The Naked palette- Sin all over lid, Smut in crease and outer corner and Virgin in inner corner and as highlight.


----------



## Loquita

^Woot, woot!!! You musrt have looked fantastic!  

Today I wore Creme de Miel (I  this - haven't worn it in forever) all over the lid almost up to my brow bone, Bough Grey on the lid, and Knight Devine in the crease.  Too tired for eyeliner, so I put on three coats of Chanel Noir Obscur mascara instead of the usual two.  

And do you know what I realized after I blended all the colors together?  

KNight Devine + Creme de Miel + Bough Grey = VEX  

(Too bad I already own Vex, otherwise I would have been much more excited by the discovery).


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD e/s in Ecstasy (from the BOS II) over MAC Painterly Paint Pot
I added a little MAC Smoke & Diamonds around the edges to keep it to just a pop of the Ecstacy, which is a super fun light grape purple.  And a little MAC Shroom for inner corners and highlight.

And GDI, Fedex....I want my UD Naked palette like NOWWWW!! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## girlygirl3

Today, NARS Duo e/s in Tzarine (champagne shimmer/satiny med grey): champagne under brow to highlight and on inner lid.  NARS single e/s in Nepal (rose with shimmer) on center lid, Tzarine grey on outer corner.
Unfortunately, with the high humidity today, at the end of the day I looked a bit blotchy!  Tomorrow will be a lighter eye day!


----------



## kathywko

MAC bronze over lid
Chanel Vert Khaki on outer corner
UD Naked palette in Sidecar on crease


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC All That Glitters
MAC Sable


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Linear Lilac
MAC Next To Nothing 
NARS Heart Of Glass 
Illamasqua Matter


----------



## VanessaJean

Naked palette again- Naked all over lid, Buck in crease and outer v and Virgin as highlight and inner corner. I am going to buy a back up of this palette soon!


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Ok, not in the mood to do any makeup these two days. But... seeing so many are using Naked Palette eyeshadows is lighting up my days.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Been too lazy and hot lately, been using black eyeliner on the top lid and waterline with big, bold, look at me lashes


----------



## Fendi213

Just MAC's Kid all over and blended into the crease with black liner.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Nude look - Bobbi Brown Baby Pink with Ash in the crease


----------



## alexandra28

Quatuor boutons de chanel yeux eyes - Chanel eye shadow quad limited edition from Nordstroms. It is really nice, very neutral for everyday use.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil e/s over MAC Painterly Paint Pot in Cash Flow.


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine Duo


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC all that glitters


----------



## VanessaJean

Just threw on some UD liner in Stash.

Last night I did a fun look with UD, MAC and MAC piggies. 
UD- Alice, ACDC and Ectasy
MAC- Purple chrome piggies- can't remember what they are called.


----------



## pquiles

NARS e/s duo Carravaggio, Mediteranee duo (lighter color), and Blade Runner duo (reddish brown)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters
MAC Sable
MAC Carbon


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Naked palette again- Virgin and Streetcar or Sidecar... Can't remember the name.


----------



## Bagluvluv

MAC grease paint in Brown now...looooveee it!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Winter Nights e/s quad


----------



## isingiswim

Dior Incognito quint, the best.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters
MAC Sable
MAC Carbon


----------



## Samia

Mac Haux and Brule (my usual go to shades), and carbon as liner


----------



## VanessaJean

Naked palette again... Can't remember the names now...


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Kaska Beiges quad


----------



## MissLianne

MAC carbon... I wear it every single day (as bottom liner)


----------



## michie

MAC Apricot Pink Pigment from lid to crease
MAC Graphic Brown Fluidline smudged as a liner
Too Faced Cocoa Puffs outer V

Will try this look again with a darker pink.


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel e/s in Sillage and Taupe Grise mixed together, applied all over lid, edges blended into crease
Sillage on its own in the inner corner near tear duct and upward toward brow to highlight
UD Virgin as brow highlighter


----------



## BagloverBurr

Beauty from the earth, Baked, Suede, and chocolate


----------



## ashtray-girl

a very old lancome quad that is almost empty, it's called platinum couture (two matte lighter greys, a matte white and a beautiful satin, sheer platinum color)


----------



## kathywko

Mac satin taupe 
mac beauty marked


----------



## lolitablue

MAC ricepaper
MAC honesty
MAC all that glitters


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## Fendi213

NARS All About Eve 1 and NARS Kalahari 1 from the best of Nars Palette.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment & MAC Sable


----------



## isingiswim

isingiswim said:


> Dior Incognito quint, the best.



This Again


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine Duo plus the metallic blue from NARS Brumes Duo smudged across the upper lash line and lower lash line.  
Chanel Marine on the waterline
Dior Trinidad e/l (black) along upper waterline (makes it look as if I had more lashes)


----------



## Pursegrrl

ooooh, I busted out my UD Naked palette!! 

Sidecar and Sin (sin for highlight) over MAC painterly paint pot.  LOVE IT!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment & MAC Sable


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Mulch


----------



## Kimmi

MAC era


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Smoke and Mirrors palette.


----------



## Beenie

NONE , not even concealer that I so desperately need thanks to my amazing non-working alarm!

So I am super sorry to anyone that has to see me today!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Illamasqua Liquid Metal In Surge 
MAC Linear Lilac 
Illamasqua Matter 
MAC Yogurt


----------



## choozen1ne

Femme Fi as my Highlight 
Bio Green in my middle crease 
Bright Sunshine on my inner crease 
Gazzette Grey in my  outer crease


----------



## declaredbeauty

just NYX Cork all over the lid with black liquid liner


----------



## kathywko

Maybelline stylish smokes quad in natural smokes
MAC brûlée for highlight


----------



## MakeupDIY

NARS Heart Of Glass
MAC Swish
MAC Wild Wisteria 
MAC Violet Trance 
MAC Shadowy Lady 
MAC Next To Nothing 
MAC Black Tied 
MAC Reflects Transparent Teal

I think that was everything


----------



## Beenie

MAC All That Glitters and MAC Greensmoke (wish this was better pigmented)


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Brule, Kid & Mystery


----------



## michie

Saints Pre-Season Game tonight! I'm in a Black & Gold mood:
Too Faced Honey Pot
Benefit Getaway
NYX Black


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Naked again- Virgin, Sin and Naked I believe.


----------



## declaredbeauty

L'oreal HIP eyeshadow duo in Reckless.. just the dark purple on the lid.


----------



## choozen1ne

MAC Chrome Yellow , Vanilla and smut in the Crease


----------



## Loquita

Yesterday (this is def. one I want to repeat):  MAC Manila Paper all over lid, UD Jones on top, MAC Creole Beauty blended into crease, some UD 24/7 Bourbon smudged under the lower lash line.  Add two generous coats of Chanel's blackest mascara.  Shake.  Stir.  

Today:  I had no time whatsoever so I smudged Bobbi Brown Beach Bronze cream shadow all over my lids and then added lots of Benefit Bad Gal blaaaaack mascara.  Not bad, considering.  :greengrin:


----------



## Pursegrrl

a little dusting of Sephora's Aspen Summit (a sample I got awhile back) on my lids to brighten my eyes...went to a party tonight after a long day at work and I was looking a little tired, LOL!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Fendi213

UD Sidecar (Love the color but it's too glittery as an everyday shadow IMO) & Gridlock.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Tearduct & Browbone: old school Hard Candy in Butterscotch
Crease: L'oreal HIP Duo in Gilded (the dark brown side)
Inner lid: MAC Aquadisiac 
Outer lid: NYX eyeshadow in Cork


----------



## girlygirl3

Loquita said:


> Yesterday (this is def. one I want to repeat): MAC Manila Paper all over lid, UD Jones on top, MAC Creole Beauty blended into crease, some UD 24/7 Bourbon smudged under the lower lash line. Add two generous coats of Chanel's blackest mascara. Shake. Stir.
> 
> Today: I had no time whatsoever so I smudged Bobbi Brown Beach Bronze cream shadow all over my lids and then added lots of Benefit Bad Gal blaaaaack mascara. Not bad, considering. :greengrin:


 
Nice combo yesterday!  I still love my Quad 4!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bobbi Brown Orchid Palette


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Naked again.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism Quad


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Brule & Corduroy with brown smudged liner.


----------



## sarahguz

Laura Mercier's metallic creme eye color in GOLD.  Love this stuff; I am terrible at putting on makeup so I just smudge some across my eyelid and it makes my blue eyes pop!


----------



## choozen1ne

Sassy Grass , Sprout  and Naked Pigment


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I used all the colors in my Dior Misty Mauve palette and lined with Chanel Cassis


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I used all the colors in my Dior Misty Mauve palette and lined with Chanel Cassis


 
This sounds gorgeous!  Love that purple!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thank you, I thought it was! But the Chanel Cassis did not last on my waterline, 6 hrs later about 1/2 of it is worn off,


----------



## devoted7

Chanel kaska beiges quad. love it!


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Taupe Grise & Safari


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Thank you, I thought it was! But the Chanel Cassis did not last on my waterline, 6 hrs later about 1/2 of it is worn off,


 
Oh boo - but I find I need to refresh on the waterline no matter what I use, but every now and then I can get through the whole day with no touchup


----------



## girlygirl3

Today, no eyeshadow, just Dior waterproof liner in espresso on the top lid, then UD 24/7 Oil Slick smudged on the bottom lashline plus a little on the outer top lid over the espresso for a little sparkle!
Black mascara


----------



## mommy4luke

NARS - Cococabana Multi with YSL black liner


----------



## Fendi213

Bare Minerals Glimmer in Queen Tiffany


----------



## VanessaJean

I did this look from Makeup Geek with my Naked palette last night.

http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/naked-palette-a-classic-kardashian-smoky-eye/


----------



## michie

Still wearing MAC Naked Pigment. Today, it's paired with a MUFE matte brown and Too Faced's Dirt Bag.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fendi213 said:


> Bare Minerals Glimmer in Queen Tiffany



Me too


----------



## girlygirl3

Giorgio Armani Maestro palette for Fall 2010


----------



## kathywko

I am using the Little Black Palette by LORAC. The shadows are so buttery!!


----------



## quincysouth

I am wearing Bobbi Brown Creme Shadow....love it - very long lasting.


----------



## Designer_Love

mac satin taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm being lazy today and it's nice & hot (95...35c!) and so no e/s today


----------



## declaredbeauty

I've been having a craving to use MAC eyeshadow in club lately so I did:

Avon Color Trend eyeshadow in Green Quartz (super oldie but goodie) on the lid, then blended it out with MAC club, used MAC Black tied in the crease to add depth. Old school Hard Candy eyeshadow in Butterscotch in the crease and brow bone. Then went black with Green Quartz to line the bottom. 

Very pretty look.


----------



## Cheryl

Chanel Misty Duo


----------



## lolitablue

Today, I am using new goodies:  Gone bananas for lower lid, All that Glitters for the crease and Satin Taupe for V shape on the outer corner.  Avon dark brown glimmerstick and Mark golden eye pencil for waterline.  Stiletto mascara in Darkest black! Subtle but lovely!!!


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Brule, Shroom and NARS Lola Lola


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Kaska Beige quad!


----------



## declaredbeauty

My simple go to daytime smokey eye:
NYX Cork on the lid
L'oreal HIP Duo in Gilded (dark brown) in the crease
Hard Candy Butterscotch on the brow bone.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Sable


----------



## VanessaJean

Mac All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## Fendi213

Just MAC Brule - I didn't feel like any shadow today.


----------



## lookatme

revlon colorstay quad in azure mist


----------



## Beenie

Cover Girl Champagne and MAC Swish


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Champagne MSF & MAC Sable


----------



## MakeupDIY

Urban Decay:
Maui Wowie 
Shattered 
Mildew
Smog
Oil Slick
Polyester Bride
Last Call 
Sellout


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bare Escentuals:
In the Buff(lid to crease)
Queen Tiffany(crease)

For liner I used the darkest shade from Chanel Smokey Eye quad and two coats of Lancome Definicils mascara.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Shroom.


----------



## declaredbeauty

declaredbeauty said:


> My simple go to daytime smokey eye:
> NYX Cork on the lid
> L'oreal HIP Duo in Gilded (dark brown) in the crease
> Hard Candy Butterscotch on the brow bone.



Wore this again.


----------



## girlygirl3

No idea what I wanted to do this morning, but I put this together:

Chanel Sillage in the inner corner and as brow highlight
Chanel Taupe Grise in the middle lid
NARS Brumes e/s duo - the matte dark grey in the outer corner and up into crease
Blended it all
Black e/l, black mascara
UD 24/7 in oil slick on lower lash line


----------



## Pursegrrl

It's been pretty hot here so I haven't been sleeping well and therefore don't have enough time in the a.m. to do e/s, LOL.

Sooo...just a little MAC Greasepaint stick in Zinc Zone on the upper lids and some MUFE smokey lash mascara.


----------



## Samia

using my Dior Color secrets palette:
(Don't know the names of the shades)
A sparkly light gray- lid
A dark gray/black- crease
Soft beige- highlighter


----------



## aclineo

I'm wearing MAC club eyeshadow (one of the greatest things MAC has ever produced IMO).


----------



## declaredbeauty

Just black liquid liner on the top lid, black pencil liner on the water line, and heavy mascara.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Ricepaper and Vanilla.


----------



## juliecouture

Urban Decay
Toasted
Hustler
Virgin


----------



## choozen1ne

Lucky Green on the lid, Vanilla on the brow bone , and MUFE 172 in the crease -its a darl shimmery brown


----------



## declaredbeauty

aclineo said:


> I'm wearing MAC club eyeshadow (one of the greatest things MAC has ever produced IMO).



Agreed. This shade pretty much blends with everything or could be worn alone. I love it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Abricot all over and Benefit Buns in the crease


----------



## Beenie

Trying to really use this UD Naked Palette: Virgin on brow, Sin on the lid and Toasted in the crease.  I was trying to go a little mellow since I have clients coming in today and this is a GREAT office look!


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Winter Nights quad


----------



## GINNI

Bourjois in Beige Rose


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Alverde Glam Mauve


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Naked- Naked all over lid and up into crease, Sidecar in outer V and blended into lid color and Virgin as highlight. Love.


----------



## choozen1ne

today I have on Living Pink , Pink Venus On the lid and the inner tear duct and Beauty Marked in the crease


----------



## Samia

I used my UD's Naked Palette today and loved it, I used Virgin, sidecar, buck and darkhorse


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday for lunch with DH, *MAC Beauty Sleep* (velvet)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Duo Berry-Rose


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Silk Road duo
UD Darkhorse in the outer corner and V for depth


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance!


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS II:
Mushroom on the lids
Misdemeanor on outer V

Naked Palette:
Sin as a highlight and inner corners


----------



## girlygirl3

UD Naked Palette:
Half-baked in inner corner
Smog in middle
Darkhorse in outer corner and V
Whiskey e/l on upper lash line and on waterline

NARS Brumes e/s duo - Metallic blue smudged across upper lashline on top of Whiskey
Givenchy PhenomEyes in Water Turquoise mascara


----------



## michie

MAC Sumptuous Olive
MAC Mulch
MAC Embark
MAC Texture


----------



## lovemysavior

UD's Smog all over lid and under eye with MAC's Ricepaper as a highlight.  Also a dab of UD's Yeyo eyeliner on the tear duct area.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Nanogold and Vanilla.


----------



## aclineo

I'm wearing the estee lauder blue dahlia palette today


----------



## kathywko

UD Creep - smudged all around


----------



## Cheryl

mac love to love mineralize trio


----------



## lolitablue

Smashbox Hot Date Trio!! Love the purples!!


----------



## Fendi213

NARS All about Eve 1 & Kalahari 1


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Urban Decay Last Call 
Illamasqua Matter 
MAC Reflects Blackened Red 
MAC Beauty Marked 
The All Natural Face Pawn 
Urban Decay Polyester Bride

This is what I plan on wearing tomorrow to for when I pick up my results


----------



## girlygirl3

Smashbox VIP quad:
Lt grey lightly on lid
Bronze in the outer corner and blended into the crease
UD Whiskey e/l on upper lash line
Lt grey smudged on lower lash line, UD Oil Slick on waterline
Black mascara


----------



## michie

NYX Ocean over MAC Sea Me Shadestick 
MAC Shroom over Shimmersand Shadestick
MAC Club in the crease and MAC Black Tied in outer V
Red Cherry #747S Lashes












Sorry, they're huge.


----------



## CandyGloss

^^That's really pretty!


----------



## Samia

Pretty michie!


----------



## michie

Thanks!


----------



## Samia

My favorite combo these days:
Mac Groundwork (paint pot)
Urban Decay's Naked Pallete: Virgin, Naked and Buck


----------



## VanessaJean

Yesterday- UD Naked palette- Toasted on lid, Hustle in outer V and crease and Virgin as highlight.

Today- MAC Naked Lunch on lid, Cork in outer V and crease and Shroom as highlight.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just Bobbi Browns Orchid cream shadow on my lids and her Violet Ink Gel liner


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Naked again- Virgin, Sidecar and Smog.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Urban Decay Naked all over the lid, Virgin in the inner corner, and Buck in the crease


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Shadowy Lady Quad


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance and UD Liner in Flipside.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Mushroom with a little MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and for tonight's party it was:
UD Stardust e/s in Retrograde
MAC Top Hat
MAC Smoke & Diamonds
Sephora Aspen Summit for highlight.


----------



## VanessaJean

Last night for a wedding - Urban Decay Alice in Wonderland palette- Chessur all over lid and up into crease, Mad Hatter in crease and outer V, Oraculum blended onto lid and crease and White Rabbit in inner corner and as highlight.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Yesterday I had UD Half Baked and Too Faced Socialite? 

I also did this look on my sister yesterday and it looks really nice with the gold and pink shades.


----------



## Designer_Love

victorias secret beauty rush in hot ginger


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS e/s duo in Tzarine - I mixed the two together for the eyelid, just the grey on the outer corner for depth
BB Denim Ink gel eye liner on upper lashline - I like a medium thick line
Black mascara
Grey shadow from SB VIP e/s quad on lower lashline
Dior Intense brown e/l in waterline


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance and UD Liner in Purple (can't remember the name).


----------



## choozen1ne

Steamy on the lid , Brill on the inner corner , Blacked tied in the  crease and some random shimmery greenish white from Sephora BI birthday gift as my highlight


----------



## Eclipse4

All Mac 
Lid - All that glitters
Crease - Folie
Brow highlight - Arena


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Girl Friendly PP with Burberry Antique Rose in the crease.


----------



## CandyGloss

L'Oreals colour appeal in Gold.


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Shroom and Hoodwinked.

edit: Maybe it's called Woodwinked? The name label rubbed off.


----------



## terebina786

MAC PP in Painterly

Lid - UD Naked
Crease - UD Buck
Outer V - UD Secret Service


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Sable
MAC Grand Entrance


----------



## krazydaisy

Jeneen said:


> MAC Shroom and *Hoodwinked*.
> 
> edit: Maybe it's called Woodwinked? The name label rubbed off.


 it is woodwink. You really made me  at hoodwinked.


----------



## Jeneen

^ haha!


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and UD Liner.


----------



## choozen1ne

Vanilla as my highlight 
Sweet Sienna as the crease color 
MUFE Diamond eyeshadow in 30 in the crease 
Rose Blanc in the inner corner


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Rajasthan e/s duo


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and UD liner in Rockstar.


----------



## Jeneen

MAC shroom, nocturnelle, and contrast.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Nanogold and UD liner in a dark blue color.


----------



## lolitablue

Lorac Starry Eyed Baked E/S Trio in Starlet.


----------



## krazydaisy

Urban Decay's naked palette. I really love how neutral all the colors are.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Ditto! I don't know all the names of the colors I used...


----------



## sprinkies

MAC all that glitters on the lid, haux on the whole crease, shroom as highlight, then mulch in the outer crease.


----------



## Fendi213

NARS All about Eve 1 and NARS Ondine


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Half Baked on lid, Naked in crease and outer v and Virgin as highlight.


----------



## Samia

MAC Haux on lid
MAC Expresso in crease
UD Virgin as highlight


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment & Sable


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Shroom, Black Tied, and a lavendar color I forget the name of at the moment.


----------



## alexandra28

Too faced Natural Palette


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance, UD Naked, Virgin and Sin.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye Kit ...over MAC paint pot in Painterly

XXXOO PG


----------



## Beenie

Some Smashbox duo that I cannot remember the name of but a vanilla color and a dark smokey blue.


----------



## Jeneen

Jeneen said:


> MAC Shroom, Black Tied, and a lavendar color I forget the name of at the moment.


 
The color I forgot yesterday was I'Lilly.


Today I'm wearing MAC Look See on the brow, Crystal on the lid, and Idol Eyes in the crease, with Black Tied as liner.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Taupe Grise


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla Pigment & Sable


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Half Baked, Virgin and Buck.


----------



## girlygirl3

Armani Night Viper quad


----------



## Beenie

MAC All That Glitters, Parfait Armour and Nocturnelle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sin & Half Baked


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - Chanel Camelia Nº28.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Nanogold, UD Virgin, Sin and Sidecar.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sin & Half Baked


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Shroom.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Toasted, Sidecar & Naked


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## lovemysavior

Was inspired by the MA at MAC yesterday so I am wearing: Rule, Coppering, and Retrospeck.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe with Unbasic White as inner corners and highlight over Painterly paint pot.


----------



## girlygirl3

UD Half baked on the inner corner
UD Smog on the middle lid
UD Gunmetal on the outer corner
UD Sin as brow highlighter
Dark brown eyeliner
Black mascara


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Safari & Bois Bleu


----------



## Samia

UD Dark horse, Buck and Virgin


----------



## Beenie

girlygirl3 said:


> UD Half baked on the inner corner
> UD Smog on the middle lid
> UD Gunmetal on the outer corner
> UD Sin as brow highlighter
> Dark brown eyeliner
> Black mascara


 
That sounds great and I think I need to wear brown tomorrow so I can do that with my Naked palette! 

Today I am wearing MAC All That Glitters and MAC Steamy


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & Naked


----------



## mariah9999

Stila Smoky Palette - Original


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Sin, Virgin and Buck.


----------



## alexandra28

Too Faced - Natural Palette the day colors.


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Vert Khaki mixed with some MAC Sumptuous Olive...both on the lid only.


----------



## girlygirl3

Beenie said:


> That sounds great and I think I need to wear brown tomorrow so I can do that with my Naked palette!
> 
> Today I am wearing MAC All That Glitters and MAC Steamy


 
Thanks, Beenie!  I'm trying to keep my Naked palette in rotation!


----------



## pquiles

NARS - Carravagio (purple shade)


----------



## BagloverBurr

I was playing with my brandied bronze palette from Clinque..but now my eyes are naked because i am headed to a facial


----------



## alexandra28

MAC Burmese Beauty Quad


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Modelette? 
MAC Style Snob
Pixi Softly Smokey Eyes Palette (the dark brown, black and the lightest highlight shade)

Most of my makeup was packed this morning so I had to make do with those haha


----------



## VanessaJean

UD YDK and Sellout.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Rubenesque pp

Naked Lunch(on lid)
Mulch(outer corner to crease)
Rice Paper(brow highlight)

Teddy e/l


----------



## alexandra28

NARS 9951 palette - the purples on the quad


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Muchness and White Rabbit.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bobbi Brown orchid palette


----------



## Kansashalo

variations by Chanel


----------



## missgiannina

Mac naked lunch


----------



## BagloverBurr

BFTE black and white,aloha and suede


----------



## MakeupDIY

Wet n Wild in Fine Wink 
Number 17 in Walnut Pearl 
Revlon Matte in Vintage Lace


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Clinque Brandied bronze palette


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Enigma Quad


----------



## J`adore LV

Nars Rajasthan


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Toasted, Virgin and Hustle.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Busted out the UD Naked palette!

Toasted, Sidecar, with Hustle in the crease/outer v and Virgin for inner corners and highlight.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that combo* PG*!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sidecar all along my lid


----------



## lvforever1115

Honesty on the lid w/ Patina on the crease with a little of Sumptuous Olive in the inner crease, along with Shroom as my highlight.
This look is amazing! It's very warm & perfect for fall/holidays.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Piggies from one of the Holiday collections. Not a huge fan so I think they are going.


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> Love that combo* PG*!


 
Yeah!!  Looks like we rocked the same e/s yesterday


----------



## CandyGloss

Just something i tried out today.


----------



## babyontheway

^^^That is a fun look candygloss!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the blue *Candy*!


----------



## MakeupDIY

UD Naked Palette:

Half Baked
Darkhorse 
Creep

Highlights:  
Virgin 
Sin


----------



## CandyGloss

Thanks guys. It's Mac's Blue Herizon Liquidlast liner :]
it looks even better in person


----------



## MakeupDIY

CandyGloss said:


> Just something i tried out today.
> 
> View attachment 1208053


 
Cute!! 

P.S. Ian Somerhalder!!


----------



## CandyGloss

MakeupDIY said:


> Cute!!
> 
> P.S. Ian Somerhalder!!



:]
Oh tell me about it! He's lovely :]


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Nylon and Sellout.


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Rajasthan e/s duo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye quad with UD liquid liner in Oil Slick.


----------



## PrincessGina

that blue is very pretty candygloss


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad over MAC Bare Study paint pot.
A little MAC liquid liner on upper lashline and MUFE Aqua Eyes waterproof liner on lower lashline.  THAT stuff stays put even through a long workday 

XXXOO PG


----------



## cristalena56

coastal scents


----------



## VanessaJean

Yesterday- UD Curiouser and White Rabbit.


----------



## Beenie

I got the Maybelline Amethyst Smokes quad for $2 so I figured why not. I have to say I am pretty impressed with this one once I put my UDPP on. Then topped with lots of UD 24/7 Zero liner. PRETTY colors.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Bobbie Brown - can't remember the name - a metallic mauve/plum/brown color....


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Stars and Rockets and Vanilla.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Melon Pigment...my new love!


----------



## Samia

From UD Naked Palette:
SMOG, Naked and Virgin- Smoky eye
This is my favourite and go to eye makeup look these days, I love these colors!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC:
Base light paint

Gorgeous Gold(inner corner of lid)
All That Glitters(middle of lid)
Golden Olive(outer corner of lid & crease)
Sumptuous Olive(crease)
Club(outer v)

Teddy eyeliner

This is the most eyeshadow I have ever worn but my eyes looked amazing!!


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Sidecar and Virgin.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS III debut!!

Psychedelic Sister
with a little Smog along the upper edge/crease to soften up the bright purple!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Khaki/Clair Duo with UD 24/7 Liner in Mildew


----------



## miamialli

mac scene and naked pigment


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Mushroom and Sellout.


----------



## girlygirl3

Le Metier de Beaute:
Platinum (grey) single e/s all over lid
The gold shadow from the Devotion palette in the crease and outer corner
The blue shadow from Devotion lining the top lash line, in medium thickness, and lower lash lined thinly mixed with a little Platinum


----------



## Heath-kkf

For those of you who use more than one eyeshadow color, how do you keep them from just basically mixing together? I basically don't bother with using lid color, crease color, etc because they always seem to just end up mixing together to make like one lid/crease color. I do use UDPP.

Maybe someone can direct me to a thread on this issue, I know its kind of OT here.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Chanel Khaki/Clair Duo with UD 24/7 Liner in Mildew


 
Nice!  I love Mildew (what a name) and it must make khaki/clair pop!


----------



## girlygirl3

Heath-kkf said:


> For those of you who use more than one eyeshadow color, how do you keep them from just basically mixing together? I basically don't bother with using lid color, crease color, etc because they always seem to just end up mixing together to make like one lid/crease color. I do use UDPP.
> 
> Maybe someone can direct me to a thread on this issue, I know its kind of OT here.


 
No problem!  I basically apply all shades by patting them on.  I then blend only in the areas where I want to blend or remove harsh lines.  An e/s primer is a definite must for keeping e/s in place!


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS III!
Money on Lids
Loaded on crease/outer v
Maui Wowie on inner corners

and a little MAC Blanc Type for inner inner corners, LOL.  this is a matte, creamy shade that is perfect with my skin tone to give that inner eye 'pop'.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters & Club


----------



## Pursegrrl

MrsTGreen said:


> MAC: All That Glitters & Club


 
oooh, sounds beautiful!  Isn't Club just fabulous!  Never found anything else quite like it out there


----------



## MrsTGreen

^I know!!! It's my new favorite e/s.


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Chessur and Mad Hatter with NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk as a base.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters & Mulch w/Rice Paper for brow highlight.


----------



## cristalena56

coastal scents  i love my shimmer palette


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Sidecar and Virgin.


----------



## ByeKitty

The Body Shop "soft black".. it's a great matte anthracite!


----------



## BagloverBurr

cover girl shimmering sands palette,


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters & Club


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Absolem, Mad Hatter and Muchness from AIW palette with Jabberwocky as liner.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Kilimanjaro (inner lid), MAC Embark (outer corner) NARS Night Flight (line top lid)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Tan pigment & Mulch w/Rice Paper for brow highlight


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance


----------



## cristalena56

coastal scents and the pink from my too faced smurfette quad


----------



## girlygirl3

Le Metier de Beaute Devotion palette:
Gold (top tier) all over lid
Purple (2nd tier) in the crease and outer corner
These shadows blend beautifully together!  These two created a sort of shimmery siena - difficult to describe.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde e/s duo and Cordura from the 9947 palette


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Patina, Carbon, Texture, and Retrospeck.


----------



## NoSnowHere

From MAC, Ricepaper and Satin Taupe.


----------



## BagloverBurr

UD naked 

Naked, Half Baked, Toasted, Virgin


----------



## lolitablue

Tarte Shimmering Blush, Mac Satin Taupe, Tarte Shimmering Light Gold.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive & Ricepaper


----------



## sugarjaws

UD BOS III in Bordello on lids and Ransom liner


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Half Baked, Twice Baked and Sellout.


----------



## kiss_p

Nars - Ondine, New York, and Bohemian Gold II.


----------



## cristalena56

vincent longo


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Muchness and White Rabbit.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Persepolis, Rated R, Night flight
MAC Ricepaper-- highlight


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Humid on the center of my eye, Carbon on the outer corner and Texture on the crease.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Blanc Type on the lids
UD Naked and Darkhorse on the outer v/crease
...topped off with a thick line of UD liquid liner in oil slick on upper lashline and UD 24/7 in Zero on lower waterline.

Maybelline The Falsies mascara and that's my light smokey look today


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just a quick eye - Bobbi Brown cream shadow in slate


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Naked Lunch & Mulch


----------



## VanessaJean

UD- YDK and Sellout.


----------



## nekonat

UD-Virgin and Darkhorse


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just some MAC Greasepaint stick in Zinc Zone on the upper lashline


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Tan pigment & Club


----------



## Pursegrrl

MrsTGreen said:


> MAC Tan pigment & Club


 
oooh now THAT sounds totally hot - great combo!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Smog and Gridlock, with Sin for inner corners/highlight.  UD liquid liner in oil slick on upper lashline.

One of my (male) co-workers even poked his head into my office and said hey, did you do your makeup differently today?  It looks good!  Wow, that was cool and unexpected! [and then of course he backed it up with well, ummm, not that it usually doesn't, LOL, and we laughed.]

XXXOO PG


----------



## michie

MAC Violet Pigment (can't believe I've had this for so long and never wore it) on lid
MAC Fig.1 (Outer Crease/Crease)
MAC Texture (Crease)
MAC Signed, Sealed (Outer Crease)
MAC Beauty Marked (Outer Crease)
Nixie Femme (Highlight)


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Pursegrrl*...Thanks

Wearing MAC Gorgeous Gold & Club today.


----------



## VanessaJean

Yesterday- UD Hustle all over lid and up into crease, Naked in crease to blend, Virgin as highlight, Creep on outer corner and as liner on top, Half Baked as liner on inner corner of lower lash line, Smog as liner on outer part of lower lash line. Turned out really pretty.

Today- Muchness and White Rabbit.


----------



## cristalena56

UD Snatch, Uzi, Psychedelic Sister, Radium, and Haight


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

The balm brown one in a pot and it's creaseless. Available at Sephora


----------



## nekonat

michie said:


> MAC Violet Pigment (can't believe I've had this for so long and never wore it) on lid
> MAC Fig.1 (Outer Crease/Crease)
> MAC Texture (Crease)
> MAC Signed, Sealed (Outer Crease)
> MAC Beauty Marked (Outer Crease)
> Nixie Femme (Highlight)


 
pretty!!! v. fem look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MrsTGreen said:


> MAC Tan pigment & Club


 
  rocked this tonight for a fabulous pot luck dinner with girls I've known since kindergarten!  I will definitely repeat this look again.

I also used a little UD e/s in Virgin for highlight.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^


----------



## VanessaJean

NYX Jumbo eye pencil in gold, UD Half Baked on the lid and Creep in the crease and outer v. Virgin for highlight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
parfait amour on lids
Fig 1 on outer v and crease
blanc type on inner corners
a little Carbon on upper lashline and lower over black pencil eyeliner

urban decay liquid liner in oil slick on upper lashline
maybelline The Falsies mascara


----------



## isingiswim

Le Metier de Beaute Hypnotique Eye Kaleidoscope, all colors and chanel's empreinte de chanel, it's a highlighter but I use it on my eyes too.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Nice!  I just got my first Kaleidoscope in Devotion and I love it!  I'm still experimenting with different applications.  How is it working for you?


----------



## lovemysavior

Wearing MAC's Amber Lights on lid up to the crease then blended Typographic on the crease.  Vanilla as a highlighter.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, & Ricepaper


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Drink Me Eat Me and White Rabbit.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

UD Naked all over the lid, UD Buck in the crease, UD Flipside on the lower lashline


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Naked Lunch & Mulch


----------



## declaredbeauty

Found the perfect use for my NARS Casino Bronzer that's just sitting collecting dust:
Hard Candy Eyeshadow in Butterscotch as a highlight and tear duct color
NARS Casino over lid and past crease
NYX Cork in outer V
L'oreal HIP Duo in Gilded.. used the dark brown side to define the crease. 
Lined top lid and waterline with Rimmel Exaggerate eyeliner in black


----------



## cristalena56

UD Uzi, Haight, and Persuasion


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Sillage all over lid
Chanel Taupe Grise in the outer corner and up into crease

I found out that if I just use a primer and skip the cream shadow base before applying Chanel, the shadows last much longer!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Mac smoke and diamonds
Smash Box oyster
UD naked


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Stila Travel Palette - Moscos theme (Vol. 4).


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## cristalena56

UD kush, loaded, and rockstar


----------



## BagloverBurr

UD Sin, half baked, toasted, and virgin as a hightlight


----------



## DearBuddha

On the lids: Clinique's eyeshadow quad in Pink Chocolate (the shimmery pink)
In the crease: MAC's Honey Lust
Outer corners: MAC's Shale


----------



## miamialli

UD sin; vanilla pigment and lithe pigment


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Rajasthan duo


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## kiss_p

Paula Dorf - Tease, Hypnotic and Safari


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Gridlock and Shakedown (from BOS I)
MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight
UD liquid liner in Oil Slick, upper lashline


----------



## BagloverBurr

NYX flamingo 

is everyone else a NYX shadow fan? I am not convinced, it seems like some of them are really chalky looking  I use UDPP and a NYX base, but they still are kinda blah.


----------



## michie

I have a few of them. Their black is the best I've used. I don't have Flamingo, but I don't have a problem with any that I've used.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & MAC Carbon


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Smog with MAC Unbasic White for inner corners/highlight


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine e/s duo


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance. Need a backup of this.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

All Urban Decay- Naked all over the lid, Buck in the crease, and a little bit of Sin in the inner corner


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye kit.


----------



## Irishgal

MAC teal liner on lids, rubbed in with Club on top, then Aquadesiac lightly on arch. Sure hope I don't look like a drag queen.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Beauty from the Earth-
Suede- all over lid
Baked- lower lid
Truffle- crease

24/7 UD liner in Zero..I am in love, since i learned how to tightline!


----------



## keodi

MAC e/s in bronze and I used the penultimate line for a winged look.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Sable & MAC Antique Pink


----------



## LAJUKU

Kat Von D True Romance


----------



## VanessaJean

UD -YDK, Half Baked and Sellout.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

All MAC- Woodwinked all over the lid, Amber Lights on the center of the lid, Glamour Check in the crease


----------



## MrsTGreen

Have not worn eye makeup since last Thursday because I decided to try a sample of UD primer potion & TFSI last Tues & Wed and had a severe allergic reaction!! Both eye lids were swollen shut, red, & itchy!!  I was finally able to wear eye makeup today 

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch & Ricepaper


----------



## VanessaJean

Today was MAC Nanogold.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## kiss_p

Bare Escentuals brightening eye primer with Paula Dorf eyeshadows in Serenity and Bark.


----------



## LAJUKU

LORAC eye shadow


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Crystal on the lids
Mary Kay Granite in the crease/out corners
Cover Girl Pink Chiffon in the inner corners
Mary Kay Espresso e/s as eyeliner


----------



## nillacobain

Collistar - podwer eyeshadow (black with fine glitters)


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stila Kitten all over the lid


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Underland all over lid, Mushroom in outer v and crease and White Rabbit as highlight.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Honey Lust all over the Lids
MAC Satin Taupe in the creases
Cover Girl Pink Chiffon on the brow


----------



## i<3handbags

Normally I would take a picture, but I can't seem to get once decent pic today. 

Urban Decay Virgin (brow bone, tear duct)
Urban Decay Last Call (crease)
Urban Decay Rockstar (lid)
Urban Decay Loaded (lower lash line)
Urban Decay Perversion smudged into the lash line and to set my tightlined eyeliner.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Satin Taupe all over the lid
MAC Banshee over that and blended
Mary Kay Espresso e/s as liner


----------



## VanessaJean

2 shades from the MAC Holiday quad.


----------



## sw0pp

The bronzy green color of the L'Oréal Paris Aishwarya Rai Quad
MAC Vanilla Pigment


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil plus some MAC white frost for inner corners/highlight


----------



## sw0pp

2 colors from the Giorgio Armani Cosmetics Maestro Quattuor Palette N°1 - can't believe how sheer they are lol


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## keodi

smoke and diamonds and gel liner.


----------



## alexandra28

From the NARS Pleasures of Paris Palette, the colors on the bottom row...  Can't remember the names.


----------



## purplewithenvy

MAC's her alter image and vile violet from venomous villains collection, and then sketch and phloof! from permanent line.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Sidecar (from the Naked Palette)...and a layer of Money (from BOS III) over that.  
Sin for inner corners/highlight and liquid liner in Oil Slick on upper lashline 

YSL Faux Cils mascara too.

XXXOO PG


----------



## alexandra28

Too Faced Natural Palette!


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Shroom.


----------



## Beenie

MAC paint pot in Greensmoke on the lids and cover girl champagne on top. Already got compliments in my office building.


----------



## VanessaJean

Today- MAC Banshee and Vanilla

Yesterday- UD YDK on lid and crease, Half Baked on top of that, Twice Baked on outer v, Nylon to blend out the crease and Sellout in inner corner and as highlight!


----------



## intheevent

wet and wild - greed palette
underated but actuall great pigmentation


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Gold(388122)
Mac Sumptuous Olive


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance. Wear it a lot lol.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^   Grand Entrance here, too!  Nice glow all over the lids for some tired PG eyes here.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Samia

MAC:
Girlie
Brule 
And Carbon as liner


----------



## Twinklette

Cover Girl shadowblasters in Silver Night.


----------



## nekonat

MAC Shroom and UD's Smog


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Naked, Buck, Sin and Virgin..I am addicted to Naked all over the lid..its so nice


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Melon Pigment.


----------



## VanessaJean

Planning a small MAC order- what do you guys think of these shadows- Idol Eyes, Mythology, Honey Lust, Handwritten and Digit?


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bustin' out the purples tonight - heading out for girls night!

UD Psychedelic Sister
MAC Fig. 1
MAC Unbasic White


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I used the 2 Purple shades from MAc's Beauties Play it Cool Palette


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - Chanel Fluid Iridescent Atoll


----------



## VanessaJean

I busted out the purples last night too- UD Jabberwocky in crease and to make a cat eye, Ecstasy on the middle of the lid, Underland on the inner part of the lid and White Rabbit as highlight and inner corner.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Sweet - it was purple e/s fest last night!


----------



## sw0pp

L'Oréal Paris - Some bronzy green from the Aishwarya Rai Quad


----------



## VanessaJean

Today is MAC All that Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## pupeluv

Rock & Republic - Affair, Exile and Lost


----------



## twin53

NARS albatross for highlighting under the brow


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters & Mulch


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## natt

Chanel #74


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The entire Colour 4 eyeshadow quad (forgot how much I love it!):
Manila Paper on the inner part of the lid
Flip on the outer part of the lid
Aztec Brick in the crease
Creole Beauty in the outer V


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Incognito quint


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Stars and Rockets and Vanilla.


----------



## alexandra28

Bobby Brown lightest color from the Warm Palette that came out now for the holidays.


----------



## ellacoach

the Chanel Enigma quad


----------



## PrettyInPink

NYX Sahara [inner corner, brow highlight]
Stila Cloud [all over lid]
MAC Satin Taupe [crease]


----------



## miss gucci

Mac club


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Mulch
MAC Ricepaper
Sally Girl Baked Eyeshadow in Bronze(388124)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Time & Space and Ricepaper


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel - nordies 2010 anniversary quad. Getting great use out of it... Love it.


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Half Baked, Smog, Naked and Virgin.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photorealism quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Misty Mauves Quint


----------



## Samia

MAC Mulch
MAC Shroom


----------



## alexandra28

Hourglass Gypsy eyeshadow duo.


----------



## natt

MAC surreal + dark shadow


----------



## pond23

Chanel Winter Nights eyeshadow quad


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine Duo with NARS Brumes 2 (blue) as liner


----------



## babyontheway

chanel stupendous quad


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance again. LOL.


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Ammo, Snakeskin and the highlighter shade in the LORAC Snake charmers palette


----------



## girlygirl3

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill quad in Night Viper


----------



## Heath-kkf

urban decay stardust eyeshadow in retrograde over top of a cover girl eyeshadow...man the stardust eyeshadow is glittery - glad it was a free sample


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## VanessaJean

Thursday night- UD Absolem, Mad Hatter and Muchness. 

Tonight- UD YDK, Twice Baked and Sellout.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I used some pigments - Illamasqua Involve (violet) and MAC Silver Fog


----------



## girlygirl3

Mac Satin Taupe all over lid
BB Black Mauve gel e/l


----------



## pquiles

NYX slate Jumbo e/s pencil (base) NARS Rated R (blue side), night flight (outer corner), MAC flesh colored matte shadow (highlight/blend)


----------



## DearBuddha

Last night for a birthday celebration in a nightclub, I wore:

MAC Honey Lust (lid)
Mary Kay Granite (crease)
Mary Kay Espresso (outer V)
Clinique Quad in Pink Chocolate (Vanilla shade as highlighter on brow bone)
Cover Girl Pink Chiffon (along brow line and in inner corner of eye)


----------



## VanessaJean

Today- MAC Grand Entrance.

Last night- UD Sidecar, Darkhorse and Virgin.


----------



## girlygirl3

UD Sidecar, Buck and Virgin


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde e/s duo


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Charred all over lid and Shadowy Lady in the crease.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## miamialli

MAC vanilla pigment; naked pigment; honesty


----------



## BagloverBurr

UD Naked, Darkhorse, Toasted


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Honey Lust with Showstopper on the outer corners.


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Sin, Naked and Virgin.


----------



## nomorerack

i just bought a cheap one a bronze one,.. lol


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, & Ricepaper


----------



## pquiles

NARS brown from the 9947 palette


----------



## NITE_FOXX

estee lauder 07 smokey... i think is the name lol its an olive color very pretty.


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Honey Lust again... I was rushing this morning.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance and I hit pan! Need a new one.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Mediterranee


----------



## NITE_FOXX

estee lauder mocha cup


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Cream Shadow in Stone


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, & Club


----------



## pquiles

NARS Caravaggio duo


----------



## pond23

Chanel Vanilla and Nomade


----------



## candiebear

Cargo Sarasota (the white portion) with Urban Decay's YDK


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

today  YSL   5 colors spring look , N9 .


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Queen, Jabberwocky and White Rabbit.


----------



## natt

Mac tempting , nylon


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & MAC Sable


----------



## roundandround

Shu Uemura in P Brown 860 (my oldie )


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & MAC Sable


----------



## roundandround

Nars Blade Runner


----------



## color_lover456

lorac snakecharmer palette...i love this...karlasugar has a post about how this is better than iridescent leather, and as the owner of both, i am going to have to agree with her!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Taupe Grise


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Time & Space, Ricepaper


----------



## miss gucci

Mac club,ricepaper


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Patina & Sable


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Urban Decay Naked all over the lid and Buck in the crease


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Shroom with Black Tied as liner and Wood Wink in the crease.


----------



## canada's

-mac showstopper
-mac burmese beauty
-mac mineral skinfinish in perfect topping on the brow bone


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Eyeshadow Quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## sansandy

MAC Woodwinked, Nylon, Mulch and Shroom.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Honey Lust on the lid 
MAC Scene in the crease
CG Pink Chiffon in outer corner and on the brow bone


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Patina & Sable


----------



## ipudgybear

Clinique and Maybelline - forgot the names though


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Shroom.


----------



## krinkles597

UD Smog, Darkhorse, and Gunmetal


----------



## pquiles

Smashbox e/s in ballet pink


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Glamour Check and All that Glitters


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Fluid Iridescent Atoll


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Nanogold.


----------



## girlygirl3

E/s from the Shiseido holiday palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe and Unbasic White


----------



## sansandy

MAC Black Line Pearlglide Liner (love this one!!), Brule and Naked Lunch


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Satin Taupe & Sable


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Eyeshadow Quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Banshee on the lid
MAC Scene in the crease
MAC Shale in the outer v


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Naked Palette goodies


----------



## shirly3

i even don't know how to do it. I am afraid that someone will laugh at me.haha


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar, Toasted & Creep


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique's Pink Chocolates quad


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Naked & MAC Sable


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Last night - Dior's Five Golds quint


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance again. I'm going to switch it up tomorrow lol.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Honey Lust (on lid)
Mac Satin Taupe (outer crease)
CG Pink Chiffon (inner corner and brow bone).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Ricepaper and Vanilla.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## bjayadesigns

MAC copper sparkle


----------



## anghelq

NARS habanera duo eyeshadow


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC shroom and cork


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Rajasthan


----------



## kiss_p

Stila - Icon, Twig and Nude


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Last night - Dior's Five Golds quint


 
I wore mine today!


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Chessur, Mad Hatter and White Rabbit.


----------



## skydive nikki

Kat Von D metal orchestra palette (all the blues)


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Shroom


----------



## DearBuddha

I got heavy handed today 
Clinique Pink Chocolate quad in the lighter brown shade (lid)
" Vanilla shade (brow bone)
" Pink shimmer (in crease)
Mary Kay Lilac (inner eye)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & MAC Sable


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## Necromancer

Two shades of brown eyeshadow by Atelier - one's light, one's medium dark.


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday: 
MAC Idol Eyes

Today:
Mary Kay Lilac
Mary Kay Granite (crease)


----------



## bjayadesigns

Laura Geller in Mint


----------



## kathywko

MAC paint pot in Quite Natural all over the lid
MAC fluidline in Blacktrak


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Sidecar, Smog and Virgin.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Emerald Smokes


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Melusine duo


----------



## kenseysimone

NARS/Etrusque


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Shroom.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Sable & Naked Lunch


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Satin Taupe and Scene


----------



## Aylilith

Stila Kitten


----------



## nad_tab

MAC Naked& Blue Brown, I love it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## bjayadesigns

hard Candy in Sinful


----------



## northernbelle33

Urban Decay-Suspect, Rockstar, and a little bit of Psychadelic Sister


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Melon piggie and Vanilla and Wookwinked.


----------



## EllAva

MAC StyleSnob


----------



## bjayadesigns

tonight i wore Hard  Candy supernova


----------



## nekonat

Urban Decay-Sin and Smog


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Bordello (from BOS III - very nice pink with shimmer and soft enough for the office - nice neutral pink), and MAC White Frost for inner corners and highlight.

GREAT combo!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Nylon, YDK and Sellout.


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine


----------



## yvr_honey

MAC paint untitled, sumptuous olive


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF quad in Butternut


----------



## ellacoach

I'm just wearing MAC Subtle Pigment on my lid with a brown Dior eyeliner...I've been wearing this combo for a couple of weeks now...pretty and easy!


----------



## northernbelle33

I wore Urban Decay-Maui Wowie, Smog, and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Scene on the lid
Mary Kay Granite in the crease
Mary Kay Espresso in the outer v
MAC Honey Lust in the inner v and along my lower lash line


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Ondine


----------



## bjayadesigns

Shiseido in Pearl Green


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Vanilla and Naked Lunch.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Company holiday party tonight!

MAC Parfait Amour on lids and up to crease
MAC Fig. 1 on crease and outer V
MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline, thick.
a little MUFE Aqua Eyes liner for lower lashline


----------



## fabchick1987

urban decay naked palette--sin, halfbaked, and smog


----------



## bjayadesigns

hard candy make believe


----------



## pmburk

Clinique eyeshadow duo in Butter Pecan.


----------



## ayla

Chanel's enigma quad - love it !


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF quad in Butternut


----------



## VanessaJean

*PG *post pics! Sounds gorgeous!

Me- MAC Banshee and Shroom.


----------



## crystal-d

MAC & Urban Decay.


----------



## girlygirl3

Le Metier de Beaute in Platinum all over eyelid
UD Naked in crease
UD Virgin as brow highlighter
UD Creep as lash liner


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## yvr_honey

MAC Brule, Bronze


----------



## sw0pp

La Roche Posay - Vert Bronze and
MAC Mothbrown


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ayla - Beautiful colors!

UD Sidecar & MAC Sable


----------



## Pursegrrl

VanessaJean said:


> *PG *post pics! Sounds gorgeous!
> 
> Me- MAC Banshee and Shroom.


 
awww, thanks, VJ! Got this inspiration from one of makeupgeek's tuts. I'll post the next time I do this - really fun smokey, plummy eye with black liner. :okay:

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF eyeshadow palette in Night Elf


----------



## VanessaJean

Last night for my staff party- UD Hustle all over the lid and smoked into crease, Naked to blend the crease, Virgin for highlight and inner corner, Creep for liner on top and blended into outer V, Smog, Creep and Half Baked for liner on the bottom and smoked out. Looked very pretty!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Time & Space, Ricepaper


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Shroom as a highlight, Ricepaper on the inner corner, Woodwinked on the lid, and Cork in the crease.


----------



## krazydaisy

i had mac aquadisiac and swish


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique Pink Chocolate quad on lid (the dark brown)
Cover Girl Pink Chiffon (in the inner V)


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Nanogold, Cork and Naked Lunch.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters & Sumptuous Olive


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit

XXXOO PG


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Shroom on the brow bone, Twinks all over the lid, and Shadowy Lady in the crease and as eyeliner.


----------



## girlygirl3

For our holiday party tonight:
BB Cream e/s in Galaxy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC's Crystal on the lid and Scene in the crease.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance and Cork.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Blade Runnner duo (amazing how the dark red/brown translates on darker skin as a neutral)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel duo - Khaki/Clair


----------



## bjayadesigns

Mac deep truth


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Fluid Iridescent Atoll


----------



## VanessaJean

Last night- UD Hustle all over the lid, Naked to blend the crease, Virgin on inner corner and as highlight, Creep as liner and outer V and Smog and Half Baked as liner on lower lash line.


----------



## pquiles

Last night--  NARS Rated R (green) on lid, NARS Night Flight in the corner and MAC Amber Lights on the brow bone.


----------



## missgiannina

just mac bronze all over my lid and on my waterline


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters, Cork and Vanilla.


----------



## Designer_Love

mac engaging


----------



## krazydaisy

NARS duo earth angel


----------



## yvr_honey

MAC Tone: Grey quad


----------



## DearBuddha

Cover Girl Pink Chiffon in the inner eye, blended out 3/4 across the lids.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## LaVieBoheme

NARS all about eve duo (the more shimmery color) all over the lid, Benefit skinny jeans on the outer corner, MAC shadestick in gentil lentil in the crease, NARS albatross as a highlight on brow bone and on the inner corner.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC Smoke & Diamonds all over eye....lazy day today.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Banshee, Vanilla and Smoke and Diamonds.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Persepolis (ocean blue color), MAC Embark in the outer corner, NARS Albatross on brow bone.


----------



## DearBuddha

Maybelline Twilight Rays (the two shimmery purple shades and the dark shimmery blue).


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Vanilla.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet & Wild eyeshadow palette in Vanity


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde duo


----------



## LaVieBoheme

NYX eye pencil in yogurt all over the lid, MAC aquadisiac as a liner, & Benefit eye bright on the brow bone


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Ricepaper and Shroom.


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Sidecar, Buck and Virgin.


----------



## northernbelle33

I wore Urban Decay:  Bordello, Smog, and Suspect


----------



## missgiannina

mac woodwinked,mystery,carbon


----------



## Beriloffun

UD sin, Mac carbon and sable


----------



## Pursegrrl

Money and Loaded from UD BOS III.  LOVE this combo!!

Also used a tiny touch of MAC's Blanc Type on the inner corners for a little pop.


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and it's me again, LOL:

UD BOS I today...Gridlock with a layer of Shakedown over it.  Nice smokey, taupey look!

XXXOO PG


----------



## flsurfergirl3

NARS Bellissima


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Shroom.


----------



## Mitzy

It is Christmas, so I am wearing the silver color from the Night Elf (Wet n Wild) palette or whatever it is called, with MAC Feline eyeliner and the silver pencil over the top. 
I sparkle.


----------



## missgiannina

soft brown, bronze and wedge


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Smoke & Diamonds on lids 
MAC Top Hat on outer v and crease
MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight


----------



## ColdSteel

Bobbi Brown gold mineral powder (forgot the name)
Micabella sunset on the lids
Micabella java as liner


----------



## missgiannina

amberlights all over lid


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF eyeshadow quad in Butternut


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Smog, Suspect and Uzi.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> *MAC Smoke & Diamonds on lids*
> MAC Top Hat on outer v and crease
> MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight



i need that!!!


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC's Banshee on the lid and Satin Taupe in the crease


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet & Wild eyeshadow palette in Vanity


----------



## missgiannina

painterly paint pot as eyeshadow


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Vanilla.


----------



## pmburk

Lacura velvet rose shadow duo. Inexpensive Aldi purchase (all of the product are under $5), but so far I'm thrilled with the Lacura line.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

MAC in Brule all over and By Terry Figue Electrique as a top lash liner - pop those eyes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye kit + MAC Blanc Type on inner corners for a lil' pop.


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Fluid Iridescent Atoll 
&
MAC Mint & Olive Softsparkle Eye Pencil.


----------



## DearBuddha

Maybelline Twilight Rays (shimmery pink on the lid, the shimmery gray-purple in the crease, and the matte dusty blue shades in the outer V).


----------



## Jeneen

MAC Electra and Humid

I just looked at it in the mirror and it looks all faded - I must have rubbed my eyes at some point!


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch and Shroom.


----------



## krazydaisy

mufe 311 and 127


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Rajasthan


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder: Ivory Slipper, Nude Fresco, Enchanted Forest


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Bordello, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again and Uzi.


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique Pink Chocolates quad with Mary Kay Dusty Lilac in the inner V as a highlighter.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil


----------



## VanessaJean

None, just mascara. I was home sick.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Ondine


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel - 28 Camelia.


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal hip pigment in Visionary, MAC Sumptuous Olive, Mac Mulch, & MAC Ricepaper


----------



## northernbelle33

Too Faced-Ooh and Aah, Stiletto, Label Whore

(the Stiletto is a base for Label Whore so the reddish brown in Label Whore won't show so much)


----------



## NoSnowHere

NYX white, MAC Parfait Amour, Club, Blanc Type


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Cassis with a little MAC White Frost for inner corners and highlight.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Scene
Maybelline Twilight Rays (dusty blue, silver, and white).


----------



## VanessaJean

Last night for NYE- UD Psychadelic Sister, Peversion and Uzi.


----------



## darlinga

Just a MAC paint pot in Soft Ochre while nursing my NYE hangover today.....


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Banshee and Crystal
Mary Kay Sugar Plum


----------



## missgiannina

mac woodwinked and mystery


----------



## Nieners

UD toasted, buck & sin


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty! Love that combo!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Kat Von D Eyeshadow Duo In Moonshine
Illamasqua in Matter
The Black and Silver from the Kat Von D Metal Orchestra palette
NARS Biarritz


----------



## platinum_girly

Too faced natural eye palette:


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Shroom & Patina


----------



## nikaay

mac vintage selection paint pot with bare minerals bare skin over it, mac's wedge to define the crease and mac's nehru smudged against the upper lash line!


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Nanogold and Vanilla.


----------



## klj

MAC Style snob and Texture


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Safari and Taupe Grise


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just some UD liquid liner in Oil Slick on upper lashline and MAC Plushlash mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## yeppun_1

just some mac vanilla e/s to even out tone on lids + lancome artliner in noir.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel - 28 Camelia.


----------



## missgiannina

urban decay hustle  mac bronze and soft brown


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Snatch, Smog and Midnight Cowboy Rides Again.


----------



## northernbelle33

Lancome-Peep

Too Faced-Boy Toy, Erotica, Like a Virgin, Heaven


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel - 28 Camelia.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Wearing Revlon (quads cream eye shadows) I have no idea what their called. But it's a mix of neutral browns


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Vanilla and Naked Lunch.


----------



## wanted_cordova

UD Bordello & Smog


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Hip pigment in Visionary
MAC Sumptuous Olive
MAC Mulch
MAC Ricepaper


----------



## luvshopping90

MAC Chocolate Spice Quad


----------



## sedated_xtc

Mac Sea me + sharkskin shadestick =)


----------



## keodi

mac woodwinked.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters and Shroom.


----------



## missgiannina

mac paintpot in painterly as an eyeshadow


----------



## flsurfergirl3

missgiannina said:


> mac paintpot in painterly as an eyeshadow



i just bought that today! i hope i can wear it just as shadow for every day  makeup!


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Grand Entrance.


----------



## Bethc

Chanel kaska beige quad...love it!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MAC Phloof, Bare Escentuals Well Rested


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder's Blue Dahlia Palette


----------



## wanted_cordova

Mac paint pot Let Me Pop


----------



## bjayadesigns

Mac girlie


----------



## northernbelle33

Urban Decay Half Baked
The Balm Makeout Mary
The Balm Caught in the Act Courtney
Urban Decay Sellout


----------



## thebeastmeister

I'm wearing an understated smoky look created from some of the colors in the Black Ulta kit, Chanel mascara; Lancome eyeliner.  Need a good primer, though.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet & Wild eyeshadow palette in Vanity


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Naked Lunch, Cork and Vanilla.


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC buckwheat and all that glitters. 

I need to find a good highlight from MAC.


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC All That Glitters, Cork and Vanilla.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## VanessaJean

MAC Banshee and Vanilla.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## northernbelle33

Urban Decay-Mushroom, Misdemeanor, Sellout


----------



## kwin_av_haartz

MAC Carbon


----------



## gina2328

Eyeshadows from the NYX Smokey Look Matte One Night in Morocco Palette.  This palette only cost $ 12.00 and there are 8 shadows, a base and 4 lipglosses.


----------



## Beenie

MAC Stars n' Rockets on top of MAC Fresco Rose pp with Revlon matte vanilla on the brow bone and UD Naked in the crease.


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Linear Lilac on lid
Illamasqua Matter in the crease
MAC Black Tied on the outer corner
MAC Next To Nothing on browbone.


----------



## fabchick1987

none just mascara


----------



## sw0pp

MAC Smoke & Diamonds


----------



## VanessaJean

UD Chessur, Muchness and Mad Hatter.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Naked Lunch & Clinique Beach Plum


----------



## VanessaJean

Yesterday- MAC Banshee, Vanilla.

Today- MAC Grand Entrance w/ UD liner in Mildew. Trying to mix it up with my colored liners.


----------



## EllAva

MAC Sunnydaze pigment


----------



## fabchick1987

Naked palette toasted(I think??, cant remember??) and 24/7 brown eye pencil, and grow luscious mascara in black.  Please Please Please excuse my eyebrows.  They need plucked so bad!!!!


----------



## missgiannina

mac handwritten, sftbrown, woodwinked


----------



## .jourdyn.

Chanel mystic eyes


----------



## joodi

MAC

charcoal brown


----------



## bisbee

I've been wearing colors from my UD Naked palette every day since it came - about a week now!


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Fez


----------



## missgiannina

mac amber lights


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Emerald Smokes


----------



## kiss_p

Paula Dorf in Gold Digger and Spellbound


----------



## missgiannina

mac amberlights


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Patina


----------



## bjayadesigns

MAC Hot Hot Hot


----------



## tabbyjo

At the moment I am wearing no makeup. Sitting here reading posts still in my robe! LOL!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## gina2328

The NYX Matte Smokey Look One Night in Morocco Palette.  The four shades on the right except the black.  Love this palette.


----------



## Bethc

MAC Prance


----------



## bjayadesigns

victoria secret purr


----------



## frostedcouture

Real simple today. MAC vanilla pigment all over the lid with carbon smudged for liner.


----------



## missgiannina

mac woodwinked,soft brown , handwritten


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Copperplate, Black Tied & Next To Nothing Eyeshadows
MAC Reflects Transparent Teal Pigment


----------



## thatcrazy8

Wearing some shadows from Tarte TEN palette from the first "quad" in the palette (matte soft beige, simmering silver gray, shimmering violet and matte almost black).


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stila Kitten smudgepot all over the lid 
Stila Kitten e/s all over the lid
MAC Tempting e/s in the crease
MAC Cocomotion pigment over the middle of the lid
MAC Soft Force e/s in the inner corner & slightly onto the lid


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC parfait amour


----------



## girlygirl3

Le Metier de Beaute's Splendid Frost palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## yeppun_1

MAC Orb


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC shroom, patina, sumptuous olive


----------



## Necromancer

A light grey blue from Atelier's Blue pallette and dark grey blue from their Blue-Green palette.


----------



## cristalena56

wnw silent treatment trio


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Khaki/Clair duo


----------



## maggiesze1

Yesterday: NYX eyeshadow trio in Sweet Lagoon, Aqua and Ocean.


----------



## pmburk

Stila's Live from the Red Carpet "Breathtaking Beauty" palette - shadows in Cinema & Theater, and Kitten as brow bone highlighter.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Time & Space, Sumptuous Olive, Ricepaper


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier's khaki grey from the Amazon palette.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

UD primer, MAC Haux (new), Bobby Brown charcoal liner and UD Naked palette highlighter (the lightest one)


----------



## girlygirl3

Shiseido Holiday palette from Dick Page


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Chill
MAC Satin Taupe 
MAC Black Tied
MAC Next To Nothing


----------



## belle_91

Stila kitten


----------



## Pursegrrl

Money and Loaded (from UD BOS III) - this is SUCH an awesome combo for a green smokey eye!! 

Dusted on a little bit of MAC Phloof! for inner corners and highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## nikaay

michael todd long wear cream shadow in forever young with mac's nehru smudged along the lash line


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Mineralized shadow in Pink Split


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ombres Perlees Quint


----------



## Deborah1986

_Chanel - blue colour_


----------



## girlygirl3

Bobbi Brown's Orchid palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Tan pigment, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel - 28 Camelia. 
with 
Chanel - 80 Atoll Over the top.


----------



## devoted7

Chanel's Winter Nights quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Smoky Eyes quad


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC paint pot in Painterly & MAC mineralized shadow in Jupiter


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Linear Lilac
Illamasqua Matter 
MAC Black Tied
MAC Next To Nothing


----------



## Necromancer

Colours from the Dior 808 Pink Design palette


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal Hip duos in dashing & charisma, for a light purple smokey eye.


----------



## hyacinthus

I was feeling lazy...just Rock & Republic's Electric.


----------



## mignonette

Stila eyeshadow in bouquet
Urban Decay Naked Palette- gunmetal
Victoria's secret eyeshadow in snow


----------



## pmburk

UD Naked palette - Naked, Sin, Buck, & Hustle.


----------



## Stilettolife

UD Sustainable Shadows

Kiddie Pool (ocean blue w/ iridescent glitter)
Twice Baked (brownie brown w/ gold glitter),
Grifter (sheer lavender w/ lots of silver microglitter)


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Club eyeshadow


----------



## lovemysavior

UD's Naked with MAC'sCarbon on crease and the glitter part of MAC's Mayhem.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## skydive nikki

Nars monde eyeshadow duo.


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal Hip pigment in Visionary
MAC: Time & Space, Sumptuous Olive, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## sally.m

Mary Kay Jade and Chrystaline


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Illegal Cargo (wonderful soft pink from the Naughty Nauticals collection)
...and a little Prance for inner corners/highlight (mega metal shadows)


----------



## pmburk

Yesterday was MAC Haux & Soft Brown.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^ loveeee Haux! Why did it take me so long to find it?! It's not one of those super popular Internet colors like Satin Taupe, but it is perfect and my new gave!!

I'm wearing Pink Plit and Haux in crease


----------



## misstrine85

Both Chanel. Vert Khaki blended with Liberty.


----------



## pmburk

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ^^^ loveeee Haux! Why did it take me so long to find it?! It's not one of those super popular Internet colors like Satin Taupe, but it is perfect and my new gave!!
> 
> I'm wearing Pink Plit and Haux in crease


 
I know, I love Haux! It's like the perfect plum-brown.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde duo (darker bronze) all over lids
MAC Embark (outer corner)


----------



## MakeupDIY

Urban Decay Maui Wowie
Urban Decay Smog 
Urban Decay Polyester Bride
MAC Next To Nothing


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF eyeshadow quad in Butternut


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's All That Glitters and Centre Stage


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club with Blanc type on the inner corners 

XXXOO PG


----------



## krazydaisy

nars earth angel duo


----------



## nicci404

Ombres Perlées de Chanel quint - olive shade mixed w/the white shade


----------



## mrs moulds

Mac stilife paint, cork and rule.


----------



## Pursegrrl

grey smokey look today with MAC:
electra
Knight Divine
Silver Ring
...and a little Deep Truth on the outer v


----------



## frulene

Nice topic for threads.. Make i'm more eager to do my make up evryday.. Hehe..  
Well, my look for today was just simply natural! So i put on bobbi brown eyeshadow in mahogany brown, i made a smoky eyes, then i used bobbi brown's black ink gel eyeliner, and simply applied maybeline's magnum mascara   ready to go!


----------



## GingerSnap527

UD Naked Palette: Sidecar, Smog, and Half-Baked.


----------



## pquiles

Colors from NARS 9947 palette-- Kilimanjaro and Suburbia II


----------



## keodi

MAC woodwinked.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Soft brown, Haux, with Urban Decay Sin & Toasted.


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC all that glitters and shroom


----------



## OSheaPunk

Hello Kitty Sugar Plum on lid.  Hello Kitty Sweet Plum in crease. Chanel Amethyst on outer V. UD Virgin on brow bone.


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Safari


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain Place Vendome palette


----------



## pmburk

Once again, MAC Soft Brown & Haux, L'Oreal HIP duo in Electrified (plum & gold) on top of MAC Painterly paint pot.


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Satin Taupe
MAC Black Tied
MAC Next To Nothing 
MAC Chill 
Revlon Matte e/s In Vintage Lace


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## missgiannina

mac-amberlights , soft brown and handwritten


----------



## Hini

Urban Decay : Money on the lid, Loaded on the outer corner and the crease.


----------



## bubbleloba

Lunasol


----------



## northernbelle33

Urban Decay-Shattered, Mildew, Virgin


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## Bethc

MAC painterly pot and chanel safari


----------



## spazzie

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## pquiles

NARS duo Shimmering Mahogany on lid
NARS single Goldfinger on brow bone


----------



## MakeupDIY

MakeupDIY said:


> MAC Satin Taupe
> MAC Black Tied
> MAC Next To Nothing
> MAC Chill
> Revlon Matte e/s In Vintage Lace


 
This with BarryM Fine Glitter Number 15


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel Ombres perlees


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC naked lunch, shroom and paint pot in bare study


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC shale & vex


----------



## pquiles

NARS Blade Runner duo (shimmering mahogony)-- lid
MAC Brule -- brow bone


----------



## gina1023

UD Sin
Nars Nepal
Nars Ondine
BB Velvet Plum


----------



## Pursegrrl

yesterday was Stila Diamond Lil.


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## skydive nikki

Lancome 5 color design in pink envy.


----------



## GingerSnap527

NARS Jolie Poupee
UD Gunmetal
UD Sin

Bobbi Brown Violet Ink Gel Eyeliner 

I was going for a purple-ish smoky eye.


----------



## OSheaPunk

MAC Paradisco and Chilled on Ice Paint Pot on lid. Paradisco continued onto the crease with UD Stray Dog on the crease and outer-V. MAC Dazzlelight as a highlight.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Satin Taupe and Scene


----------



## bnjj

A few shades from my UD Naked palette.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Blade Runner duo
MAC Embark


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## flsurfergirl3

UD Naked, Virgin, Toasted & MAC Haux


----------



## sumita

Burberry Almond, Rosewood and Porcelain.


----------



## pupeluv

Rock & Republic, Sabotage, Lost and Affair


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals vanilla sugar, MAC Haux, and L'Oreal HIP Charisma duo.


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals Vanilla Sugar, L'Oreal HIP duo in Charming, and Laura Mercier Lavender Mist.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Naked & MAC Carbon


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYX Cork, MAC Folie, a dark matte brown, Hard Candy butterscotch


----------



## pquiles

NARS Blade Runner duo
NARS ondine


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Dalliance over entire lid and under lower lash line.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning quad....


----------



## gina1023

Nars Abyssinia
Nars Nepal 
UD Last Call
Stila Barefoot Contessa


----------



## pmburk

UD Naked, Half Baked & Smog.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## missgiannina

mac softbrown and woodwinked


----------



## Samia

MAC paintpot in Groundwork all over lid and Shroom as highlighter.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Demure eyeshadow quad


----------



## SugarDaisy

Urban Decay Naked Palette


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Earth Reflections (minus the pink shade in the palette)


----------



## missgiannina

Mac bronze and soft brown


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> UD Naked, Half Baked & Smog.


 
Again today.


----------



## DearBuddha

Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips for hazel eyes.


----------



## blue_moon_

lancome color design eyeshadow #803 darling pink


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment & MAC Sable


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly paint pot, topped with Laura Mercier Lavender Mist, L'Oreal HIP duo in Electrified.


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Gaze, MAC Time & Space, MAC Sable.


----------



## missgiannina

mac -woodwinked and softbrown


----------



## terebina786

UD Naked and Creep


----------



## Cornflower Blue

MAC Brule all over lid, By Terry Figue Electrique as a liner, highlighter MAC Chez, Chez Lame.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Mineralize Pink Split


----------



## lovemysavior

All the colors from Wonder Woman's Valiant quad.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet & Wild eyeshadow palette in Greed


----------



## gina1023

Nars Silk Road duo
Nars Alhambra - beigey gold color
Nars Kalahari - cocoa color


----------



## Spendaholic

yesturday i wore MAC painterly by itself perfect match.


----------



## missgiannina

Mac naked lunch


----------



## Twoo

Mix of this Too Faced set


----------



## pupeluv

Becca, Quartz, Doeskin, and Tweed


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla pigment & Carbon eyeshadow


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Haux & Carbon and UD Sin & Naked


----------



## sprinkies

MAC all that glitters on lid, shroom on brow bone, haux in crease and sketch to darken outer crease.


----------



## Hini

Urban Decay Suspect and Smog (outer corner), from the Book of Shadows vol III


----------



## DearBuddha

-Lid: Maybelline Define-A-Line eyeliner in Rich Raisin (this is super creamy liner, so I cover my entire lid and blend it out to act as a base/primer for darker colors).
-Lid: Clinique Pink Chocolate quad (the pink shadow)
-Crease/eyeliner: Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips for Hazel eyes (the pinky-brown bronze e/s and the dark mauve-grey e/s)
-Inner V/brow bone: Cover Girl Pink Chiffon


----------



## missgiannina

mac bronze


----------



## GingerSnap527

Urban Decay - Virgin
Several colors from the Stila Color Wheel


----------



## lyndysue

UD Naked palette-Virgin, Naked, Buck, and dark horse

This forum has me totally addicted to eyeshadow now!


----------



## cucumber

Too Faced eyeshadow in socialite (pink copper) and nude scene (soft cream).


----------



## pquiles

NARS Ondine


----------



## Samia

MAC Groundwork and eyeshadows: Couqette and Brule


----------



## MakeupDIY

UD Toasted, Hustle, Cree & Virgin


----------



## missgiannina

mac bronze


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF eyeshadow quad in Butternut


----------



## FasionDiva

NARS Silk Road


----------



## loci

NARS AAE, Nepal, Mekong


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satellite Dreams, with some Smoke & Diamonds in the outer v/crease to soften.


----------



## pond23

Edward Bess Dusk


----------



## pupeluv

O.k., I'm doing a eyeshadow test today. I went to Sephora and got a sample of NARS Lola Lola, so I have Lola on my left eye and MAC Sable on the right eye, because I thought swatching them on hand would not be same as on my lids, and a little bit of NARS Nepal on the inside lid and brow bone...I know I'm retarded


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals Vanilla Sugar and MAC Soft Brown.


----------



## Beenie

MAC = All That Glitters all over, Satin Taupe in the crease, Nocturnelle in outer crease. MUFE eyeliner in black on top lash and MUFE purple liner on bottom lash.


----------



## knics33

^Awesome combo, Beenie! I just adore Satin Taupe - my all time fave eyeshadow. 

I used one of the new WnW trios in Walking on Eggshells (shimmery neutrals) and I love it. WnW has really stepped up their game recently. I LOVE their new eyeshadows.


----------



## sw0pp

Hourglass Suede (the darker beige of the two as an overall wash) --> probably the lightest I can go without my eyes looking smaller. Great office safe color and so buttery soft


----------



## MrsTGreen

ELF eyeshadow quad in Butternut


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Centre Stage all over lid to crease then Vanilla as highlight.


----------



## Beenie

knics33 said:


> ^Awesome combo, Beenie! I just adore Satin Taupe - my all time fave eyeshadow.
> 
> I used one of the new WnW trios in Walking on Eggshells (shimmery neutrals) and I love it. WnW has really stepped up their game recently. I LOVE their new eyeshadows.


 
Thanks! I think Satin Taupe is for the most part universally loved. And you are so right about WnW's new stuff!


----------



## pquiles

I wore NARS Ondine, Shimmering mahogany(blade runner duo), MAC Embark


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Misty-Soft duo....


----------



## pupeluv

Rock & Republic, Exile, Lost, and Skintight.


----------



## missgiannina

Mac concrete, soft brown and carbon


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Necromancer

Three colours from Altelier eyeshadow pallet Palt16r


----------



## Beenie

Sephora Aspen Summit with lots of MAC Pearlglide e/l in Industrial all around and UD Perversion upper tightline.


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals Vanilla Sugar, MAC Soft Brown & Haux.


----------



## missgiannina

mac rice paper , softbrown , concrete ,satin taupe


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## pupeluv

Mac, Style Snob & Haux


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly paint pot, Guerlain 29 Rue de Sevres.


----------



## lyse

MAC shroom and slate


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## missgiannina

mac satin taupe and soft brown


----------



## missgiannina

mac cranberry,concrete,carbon,softbrown


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Patina and Satin Taupe


----------



## .jourdyn.

Chanel Enigma quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The purples and gray in the NYX I Dream of Barbados palette.


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit R.S.V.P, MAC All That Glitters & Buckwheat


----------



## gina1023

Nars- Abyssinia, Nepal, Ondine, and the darker side of the Silk Road duo


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC Vex & Woodwinked


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning quad...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Emerald Smokes


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC Seedy and Nocturnelle


----------



## BlackApple

Mac fresh brew lipstick, chestnut liner, Sinamon gloss.


----------



## missgiannina

mac stain taupe


----------



## MakeupDIY

Urban Decay Virgin, Sidecar and Smog


----------



## lovemysavior

Naked Palettes Creep, Gunmetal, Half Baked and Virgin.


----------



## gina1023

UD X, Last Call, Honey and Purple Haze


----------



## pquiles

MAC Brule and Embark


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Cream Shadow in Stone and MAC Prance


----------



## Malmklang

MAC satin taupe and naked lunch, and crystal avalanche for highlightning


----------



## skydive nikki

MAC valiant palette thanks to lovemysaviors FOTD.


----------



## shonntew

Mac teal pigment, your ladyship pigment for inner corners and hilite and siahli fluidline. Turned out really pretty


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC phloof, jest and sable


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Haux on the lid, MAC Quarry in the crease, and MAC Rice Paper as a highlighter.


----------



## missgiannina

mac bronze and soft brown


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Rice Paper on lid
MAC Satin Taupe in crease
MAC Shroom on brow bone


----------



## Bella613

MAC Vintage Selection (on lid)
MAC Mulch (on lid)
MAC Wedge (in crease)
MAC Shroom (teeny bit on brow and in corner of eyes)


----------



## missgiannina

maybelline smokey eye quad in purple


----------



## missgiannina

Mac naked lunch


----------



## pmburk

NYX matte smokey eye "One Night in Morocco" palette


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac rice paper, shale, wedge


----------



## gina1023

Nars- Alhambra, Nepal, Ondine, UD Roach


----------



## loci

NARS Isolde Duo, AAE Duo


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Shroom and Patina


----------



## keodi

MAC Woodwinked eyeshadow.


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain Rue de Sevres palette


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Painterly - eyeshadow base,
Chanel Camelia,
Chanel Atoll.


----------



## missgiannina

mac nylon,wedge,cork,softbrown


----------



## Eclipse4

Mac Soba, Folie, and Arena


----------



## Beriloffun

mac naked lunch


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Beatiful Iris, Shadowy Lady, and Copperplate.


----------



## .jourdyn.

Chanel Enigma eyeshadow quad


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Satin Taupe and Shroom


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Shroom, Patina, Shale


----------



## missgiannina

mac bronze, soft brown


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC - Vex, Shale, Parfait Amour & Blanc Type.


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal HIP duo in Dashing, MAC Haux.


----------



## pond23

Chanel Taupe-Delicat duo (love this!)


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Painterly - eyeshadow base,
Chanel Camelia,
Chanel Atoll.


----------



## Samia

MAC dangerous cuvee paint pot on lid and Brule as highlight


----------



## GingerSnap527

NARS Jolie Poupee Duo
Urban Decay Sin


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, Guerlain Rue de Sevres


----------



## Malmklang

Three lighest colors in GloMinerals´smokey eyes kit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac haux, vex & blanc type


----------



## missgiannina

mac soft brown and woodwinked


----------



## cocolistic

bobby brown chocolatte n black mac


----------



## pmburk

NYX matte smokey eye palette


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Earth Reflections Palette


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chantecaille Tiger in the Wild Palette


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Idol Eyes, Crystal, and Shale
Maybelline Twilight Rays (the midnight blue and baby pink e/s)


----------



## missgiannina

mac patina ,cork and soft bown


----------



## DisCo

MAC Barbie Moth Brown w/ Shadowy Lady + Ricepaper to highlight


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Painterly


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Mystery & Jest


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain 29 rue de sevres


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NYX Jumbo Pencil in Iced Mocha with MAC Phloof in the corner


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## krazydaisy

NARS ondine, night star, and thunderball


----------



## DearBuddha

Mary Kay Granite and Espresso


----------



## pquiles

NARS 9947- Brown and very soft pink shades


----------



## Bella613

MAC-
Brule-- all over
Wedge-- in the crease
Grand Entrance-- in corner

Smolder on waterline


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Painterly


----------



## Beenie

MAC Satin Taupe (lid), Urban Decay Virgin (highlight) and Buck (crease).


----------



## mspera

Chanel Contraste Duo - Taupe - Delicat


----------



## missgiannina

mac concrete,cork,patina


----------



## sw0pp

Chanel Taupe Grisé


----------



## gre8dane

MAC - Sweetlust & Sketch


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain Place Vendome


----------



## bonnebell

My usual - shroom with satin taupe in the crease. I'm too lazy to wear anything else anymore :shame:


----------



## gre8dane

MAC - Sweetlust, Knight Divine & Electra


----------



## DearBuddha

Mary Kay Dusty Lilac and Sweet Plum


----------



## pupeluv

Bobbi Brown Bronzed Pink with U.D. Naked & Buck


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Today was an all MAC day!

Mating Call and Prance in the corners and as a highlight.


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Rajasthan


----------



## DearBuddha

The pinks from the Physician's Formula Shimmer Shadows for Hazel Eyes (I cheat; I have green eyes, but these colors look AMAZING on greens!).


----------



## pond23

Chanel Vert Khaki single eyeshadow
TheBalm Mary Lou-manizer


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stunning quad...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Perlees Quint


----------



## missgiannina

from the naked pallette naked , virgin , buck , hustle


----------



## kiss_p

UD naked and gunmetal


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC'S Contrast, Copperplate, and Vanilla


----------



## gina1023

UD Sellout, Nars Silk Road (pale pink side), Nepal, Ondine and Bobbi Brown Velvet Plum


----------



## pmburk

Last night for a friend's birthday was UD Naked palette - Naked as an all over wash, Half Baked as brow bone highlight & inner corner, Smog as outer corner & crease.


----------



## missgiannina

mac softbrown,woodwinked,ricepaper,wedge


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Dalliance and Typographic on crease.


----------



## Lucysky

i don't wear eye shadow, ever


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Patina and Satin Taupe


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Perlees Quint


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Tzarine


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS  melusine


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, UD Naked, MAC Soft Brown.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet & Wild eyeshadow palette in Vanity


----------



## lovemysavior

Two shades off of the Wonder Woman Valiant pallette from MAC.


----------



## nicci404

UD Naked Palette - Smog and Virgin


----------



## nicci404

Lucysky said:


> i don't wear eye shadow, ever



that used to be me till my co-worker introduced me to high end make-up


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Shroom and Satin Taupe


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC parfait amour


----------



## missgiannina

UD hustle , naked,virgin


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, UD Naked, MAC Soft Brown again today.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry and Haux


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Prance and Style Snob


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, Bare Minerals Vanilla Sugar, Envy and Sand Dollar.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Greens from wet n wild palette "comfort zone"


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry, Scene, Rice paper, and Shroom.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Platine.


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## elisaq

Chanel Vega.  It's a perfect taupe, but also d/c (I will cry when I eventually run out).


----------



## keodi

mac woodwinked with the wing look using gel liner.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, L'Oreal HIP duo in Electrified


----------



## missgiannina

mac bronze, soft brown, wedge, handwritten


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - JoJo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Busted out my UD BOS II and did Gunmetal on lids, blended around the edges with a little Ecstacy (soft purple).

XXXOO PG


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS nouveau monde


----------



## nicci404

Wet n' Wild - Silent Treatment


----------



## merekat703

Naked palette and mac phloof!


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Dalliance with Strike a Pose on the crease.


----------



## sunglow

MAC Brown Down and Bamboo


----------



## DearBuddha

Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips for Hazel Eyes


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Goldmine and Bronze in the crease.


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Regard Perle quad


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, L'Oreal HIP duo in Electrified


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## alissarn

Urban decay- YDK on the lid, twice-baked on the crease. LOVE the pigmentation!!


----------



## pmburk

Bare Minerals Vanilla Sugar & Sand Dollar


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC tempting


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Benefit Creaseless Cream RSVP with Burberry Antique Rose in the crease.


----------



## SwatchAndLearn

Marcelle in Cabaret all over the lid and then NYX Black in the crease and outer corner.


----------



## Samia

MAC paint pot in Dangerous Cuvee and Bobbi Brown Bone eye shadow


----------



## missgiannina

mac woodwinked,softbrown,rice paper,embark


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Time & Space, Sumptuous Olive, Ricepaper


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, Bare Minerals Vanilla Sugar, MAC Haux.


----------



## sabishka

NARS Nouveau Monde duo


----------



## knics33

Mac Patina, Mulch, and Shroom


----------



## pupeluv

Mac Grand Entrance & Buckwheat


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## Kansashalo

Label Whore by Too Faced


----------



## missgiannina

mac soft brown , rice paper and bronze


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch, woodwinked,soft brown


----------



## loci

NARS Surabaya + Nepal + AAE


----------



## ByMoonlight

I kept it very simple tonight... Just Clinique's Touch Shadow (?) in Nude Sparkle.


----------



## nicci404

Wet n' Wild - Walking on Eggshells


----------



## missgiannina

mac painterly paint pot as an eyeshadow


----------



## queenvictoria2

Chanel Enigma Quad


----------



## janice

MAC Aquavert and MAC Shroom


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Enigma Quad


----------



## gina1023

Bobbi Brown Metallic e/s- Navajo, Velvet Plum
Nars- Cairo, Ondine


----------



## Samia

MAC groundwork as base
Bobbi Brown e/s- Navajo and Copper Penny


----------



## missgiannina

UD sin, naked, buck


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess.. soft taupe and brown..


----------



## loci

Nothing much, just UDPP Sin and light wash of NARS Alhambra


----------



## pipi

MAC Silver Ring & MAC Contrast


----------



## missgiannina

mac patina,soft brown, embark, carbon


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC shroom & satin taupe


----------



## calzz

Milani Drenched in Gold


----------



## lavenderspice

Urban Decay Sin and Darkhorse


----------



## Beenie

Sally Girl baked shadow round in grey, Sephora Aspen Summit and Urban Decay Buck.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

One of EL signature quads, colors are peachy/light brown.


----------



## missgiannina

ud naked, virgin,hustle ,side car


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC club, wedge & rice paper. With painterly paint pot underneath.


----------



## roses5682

MAC D'bohemia


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom, Cargo St. Tropez, and MAC Humid on the lower lashline


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS melusine


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon Coffee Bean eyeshadow quad


----------



## exotikittenx

Maybelline Eye Studio lavender shades


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## pupeluv

Stila Kitten & NARS Fez


----------



## missgiannina

not an eyeshadow but i used painterly pain pot


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry and Patina


----------



## lyse

MAC lime and all that glitters


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS III:  Money and Loaded

..plus some MAC Unbasic White on the inner corners

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

I did some exciting eyes for church ...

NARS Persepolis duo (blue side)
NARS Blade Runner duo (dark wine side)
NARS Nightflight outer v
NARS Himalayas brow bone


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac haux, vex & blanc type


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry w/ the grey-purple shimmer shadow from the Maybelline Twilight Rays shadow collection.


----------



## Samia

MAC -Shroom
UD Naked Palette - Naked


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Painterly
Chanel Atoll


----------



## loci

NARS Surabaya + Nepal + AAE
This has become my new go-to brown combo.


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Brumes


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom and NYX Golden Amber


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## Fran0421

Nars: Cyprus!!! love Nars and Laura Mercier : Bamboo in the crease for a subtle day look.


----------



## pond23

I wore Nars Pennylane cream blush lightly on the eyes. Not sure if it is safe for the eye area, but it didn't cause me any irritation.


----------



## DearBuddha

E.L.F. all-over color stick in Lilac, with the lilac e/s from Maybelline Twilight Rays over that and MAC Shale in the crease.


----------



## missgiannina

mac nylon , sketch and soft brown


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## nikaay

nars alhambra - i'm in love with this duo!


----------



## DearBuddha

PF shimmer strips for hazel eyes (the pinks and a greyish bronze), and MAC Scene.


----------



## pipi

Stila Kitten and MAC Twinks


----------



## nicci404

NYX Mermaid I believe


----------



## pipi

MAC Club


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - JoJo


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Filament & MAC Greensmoke


----------



## luv2smilexo

shu p beige cream shadow.


----------



## girlygirl3

armani #4 pulp fiction


----------



## skydive nikki

couple colors from too faced enchanted glamourland.


----------



## alice87

Target sells swedish cosmetic pixi, love their eyeshadows!


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC satin taupe, haux, blanc type


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom and Cargo St. Tropez


----------



## missgiannina

UD sin and Mac sketch and nylon


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry and Mary Kay Granite


----------



## keodi

MAC deep truth eyeshadow.


----------



## nicci404

Wet n' Wild - Silent Treatment


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS III:  did a combo with Last Call, Rockstar and softened with a little Smog.


----------



## Pursegrrl

keodi said:


> MAC deep truth eyeshadow.


 
SUCH a gorgeous e/s!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Safari


----------



## loci

GA Eyes to Kill Intense #5


----------



## missgiannina

UD sin, naked , hustle


----------



## pmburk

Bare Minerals Vanilla Sugar, Elf minerals in Elegant, Socialite & Earthy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

edward bess...


----------



## miu.miu

chanel 5 color palette spring 2011


----------



## roses5682

Shroom by MAC


----------



## missgiannina

mac satin taupe , soft brown, nylon


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## pipi

Lorac Croc Palette


----------



## missgiannina

Mac soft brown, all that glitters, handwritten


----------



## Spendaholic

MAC Painterly
Chanel Atoll


----------



## nikaay

ud sin, naked, buck & dark horse (naked palette)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC All That Glitters
Wet & Wild eyeshadow palette in Greed


----------



## pipi

MAC Woodwinked & Sable Wrap


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Stupendous quad


----------



## memete

MAC Shadestick in Shimmersand. It broke today


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom, Purple Haze, and Embark


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## ashtray-girl

non  just liner


----------



## missgiannina

mac naked lunch


----------



## lyse

MAC parfait amour and shroom


----------



## pattyh

Bare Minerals!


----------



## pipi

Stila Kitten, MAC Satin Taupe, NYX Golden Amber


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille - Rose Quartz


----------



## missgiannina

ud hustle,side car ,naked


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Haux and Revlon CS quad in Sterling Rose


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC smut


----------



## GingerSnap527

Three shades of blue from the Stila Color Wheel


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS I:  Sidecar + a layer of Gridlock over it.

This is a GREAT taupey-smokey eye look!!  Swirled a little MAC white frost on the inner corners and as highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## pipi

MAC Humid and Green Smoke


----------



## Pursegrrl

Pursegrrl said:


> UD BOS I: Sidecar + a layer of Gridlock over it.
> 
> This is a GREAT taupey-smokey eye look!! Swirled a little MAC white frost on the inner corners and as highlight.
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
OOPS, I meant a layer of *Shakedown*...on top...the bronze Gridlock + the greener Shakedown combo is TDF!


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS brumes


----------



## caley

MAC expensive pink


----------



## girlygirl3

J`adore LV said:


> NARS brumes


 
Oooh, may I ask how you wore it?  I wore it for the first time a few days ago and I'm not sure of the results.  I applied the brown all over the lid and blended out the edges.  Then I lined my upper lashes with the purple.
I left the house thinking it was a "dirty" look but as it settled, it was fine.  I'm not sure I want to repeat it though!


----------



## girlygirl3

UD Naked palette:
Gunmetal all over lid, then half baked on top.  Blended it all out.  Lined with black liner, probably zero.  Kind of metallic, but it was ok - it was Friday!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Regard Perle


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals Vanilla Sugar, Elf mineral Socialite & Dreamy.


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom & Satin Taupe (my easy go-to look)


----------



## keodi

Lorac black karat.


----------



## pmburk

Bare Escentuals Vanilla Sugar, Elf mineral Wild & Earthy.


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom, Copperplate, & a tiny bit of Purple Haze


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis (shimmery purple) in crease/outer V with Diamond Lil (shimmery pewter) on lids.  And some MAC Crystal Avalance for inner corners/highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Bella613

Nars- "All About Eve" with MAC's "Wedge" in the crease.


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal HIP duo in Electrified


----------



## pipi

MAC Twinks & Shroom (of course)


----------



## princesspig

MAC Phloof!, Grain and Mythology


----------



## pquiles

NARS Mediteranee duo... bright orange all over lid w/lighter creamy orange on the brow bone.


----------



## caley

MAC Expensive Pink and All That Glitters


----------



## nicci404

MAC Vintage Selection and Chanel - Stupendous quad


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal HIP duo in Shady. Not much point in wearing eyeshadow these past few days - my allergies are so bad it gets watered off in an hour or 2! Urgh!


----------



## Beenie

nicci404 said:


> MAC Vintage Selection and Chanel - Stupendous quad


 
I have on the Stupendous Quad today too


----------



## pipi

MAC Satin Taupe & Unflappable (peacocky collection)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Stila Kitten & MAC Carbon


----------



## Christine Dior

Painterly only...nothing on top


----------



## WitchHazel

I'm only wearing two shades today because I was running late and needed a quickie look.. *MAC Eyeshadow in Black Tied* and *NYX Ultra Shimmer in Nude*.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## J`adore LV

girlygirl3 said:


> Oooh, may I ask how you wore it? I wore it for the first time a few days ago and I'm not sure of the results. I applied the brown all over the lid and blended out the edges. Then I lined my upper lashes with the purple.
> I left the house thinking it was a "dirty" look but as it settled, it was fine. I'm not sure I want to repeat it though!


 
Hi girlygirl3,

The way you wore Brumes sounds nice!  I don't think you can go wrong with NARS.  I have buying A LOT of their products over the past year!  LOVE the blue-ish-grey side of the NARS Brumes duo.  I pat that colour onto the lid and blend a bit of the brown in the crease fading it slightly.  I line the upper and lower lashlines with black gel liner and smudge the blue-ish grey colour onto the bottom lashline and fading it out at bit.  

Today I wore MAC satin taupe and shroom.


----------



## Jishin

Rubenesque paint pot with Melon pigment on top and a bit of Carbon to smoke it out


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla & Sable


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad!


----------



## pipi

Cargo St. Tropez, MAC Embarked & White Tied


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## nicci404

Wet n' Wild - Walking on Eggshells


----------



## misstrine85

Lancome - Erika F


----------



## belle_91

Benefit: Leggy


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil.
With a little MAC Unbasic White...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just a little carbon smoked into the crease


----------



## pquiles

I did a full eye for church today 

NARS Persepolis - shimmering sea green side
NARS Rated R - chartrurese green side
NARS Blade Runner - shimmering mahogany side
NARS Night Flight 
NARS Goldfinger


----------



## caley

NYX Tropical and Orange


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Regard Perle


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Stila Kitten


----------



## michelle779

Smoking Eyes Quad


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC: Sushi Flower, Vellum, Passionate and Carbon.


----------



## mrs moulds

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Stila Kitten


 
Oh... I miss my Stila Kitten.. I've got to get her back..


----------



## pquiles

NYX trio in Copacobana
Smashbox creamy gel e/l


----------



## pmburk

BareMinerals Vanilla Sugar, Elf Mineral Elegant, Socialite & Outdoorsy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla & Sable


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom and NYX Purple


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Grain, Ochre and chrome Yellow ( Pro )


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Time & Space, Buckwheat, Shroom


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Naked Palette!!

Darkhorse on outer v and crease, Sidecar on lids and Sin on inner corners and highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stupendous quad


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Shimmermoss and Humid


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal HIP duo - Shady


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom & Satin Taupe


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Stila Kitten


----------



## ashleyroe

nars, ondine & cyprus.


----------



## pquiles

NYX trio in Copacabana


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - JoJo


----------



## legaldiva

From Urban Decay's Ammo Palette: Chopper as accent; Polyester Bride on lid.

And Benefit High Brow (which I am obsessed with).


----------



## mrs moulds

Goldenrod, Ochre ( I love this color, wish that it wasn't discountinued ) and Grain.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## pipi

MAC Shroom and Twinks


----------



## nicci404

MAC All that Glitters and Espresso


----------



## gwendolen

MAC's Omega and Soft Brown. And Shroom.


----------



## COACHCUTIE83

MAC Phloof! -highlighter
MAC Naked Lunch -above crease
MAC Satin Taupe -lid
MAC Carbon -crease


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Humid with colors fm MAC Wonder Woman green palette.  LOVE these colors!


----------



## nikaay

mac grain and sable


----------



## nicci404

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## michelle779

MAC Woodwinked & Urban Decay Twice Baked


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MAC Painterly paint pot
MAC Haux in crease


----------



## caley

MAC Shroom
MAC Wedge
NYX Jade


----------



## ashleyroe

urban decay - chopper & half baked.


----------



## GingerSnap527

A light purple from the Stila Color Wheel
Buck from Urban Decay
Deep purple from Nars Jolie Poupee (sp?) duo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Habanero Duo


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC's Leisure Time, Sushi Flower & Nylon.


----------



## caley

MAC Shroom, Wedge, All That Glitters


----------



## luv2smilexo

le metier de beaute alexandrite


----------



## Christine Dior

NYX Champagne and Caviar palette


----------



## nicci404

MAC All that Glitters


----------



## Beenie

MAC Phloof and Satin Taupe


----------



## gwendolen

I have MAC's Shroom and Soba in the crease. Went for a light eye today


----------



## keodi

NARS Fez.


----------



## ashleyroe

mark. tiki & biscotti.


----------



## pipi

Lorac Croc Palette


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC expensive pink


----------



## gwendolen

MAC's Woodwinked and Handwritten in the crease


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Girl Friendly PP & Burberry Antique Rose in the crease


----------



## Samia

Both the Pink and Brown shadows from Pixi Must Have Kit- No.1 pretty perky


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Freshwater, MAC Gold and Ulta Purple.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Stupendous


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Milani Baked Eyeshadows inPurrr-fect Purple and Pink Twice


----------



## gwendolen

MAC Antiqued, Handwritten and Shroom.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bobbi Brown Modern Classic palette - gold on the inner, grey on the outer, espresso as liner - I still love this palette!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Classic grey smokey eye with MAC Silver Ring on lids and Knight Divine on outer v and crease.  With a little Crystal on inner corners and highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cheryl

mac all that glitters and satan taupe


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel lilium quad


----------



## ashleyroe

urban decay - last call/chopper.


----------



## jensrn

Urban Decay-Virgin, Naked and Buck


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Enigma quad, all but the darkest shade


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Lucky Green with Contrast on the outer v and Vanilla as a highlight.


----------



## kathywko

UD Gunmetal from the Naked Palette


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Regard Perle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC All That Glitters & Chanel 17 Khaki(Discret) eyeshadow duo


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Safari and Chanel Taupe Grise


----------



## EllAva

UD Smog


----------



## gwendolen

MAC's Satin Taupe and Mulch. Then, washed my face, and wore Blackground paint pot and Mulch in crease, Carbon in the corners.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Ombres Pereless de


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Alhambra Duo


----------



## BagloverBurr

UD Stray dog in crease, SWT?? on lid, and rice paper as highlight


----------



## ashleyroe

n.y.c gold/champagne palette,
cover girl some kind of copper,
and rimmel night sky (black with silver flake).


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Qatar Boutons quad


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stupendous


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Time & Space, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## JuneHawk

MAC Filament, Idol Eyes and Knight Divine.


----------



## lizalovesloubou

Nars duo in Tsarine


----------



## ashleyroe

urban decay, twice baked.
nars, cyprus.
nars, night star.
nars, voyage.


----------



## mrs moulds

Nothing today....


----------



## caley

NYX Tropical and Orange
MAC Free To Be and Shroom


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Sunset Cafe Quint


----------



## nicci404

Wet n' Wild - Walking on Eggshells


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Benefit RSVP with Bobbi Brown Stone in the crease.


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## soda-pop

MAC By Jupiter


----------



## lyse

MAC twinks and rice paper


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Sable & All That Glitters


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot. 

couldnt tell you the numbers at the moment, but it's a teal, a deep gold and a champagne.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Oceanique and freshwater.


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot.

again dont know the numbers, sparkly cranberry, light yellow/gold shimmer, and bronzy shimmer.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Bronze and Ricepaper


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde duo


----------



## ashleyroe

mark. tiki, biscotti, fairy dust.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Naked Palette
Used: Virgin, Sin, Naked, Toasted & Hustle


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde duo


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Safari


----------



## MakeupDIY

Not been on in a LONG time, only MAC Bare Study PP today!


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Aquavert, Sushi Flower, and Humid


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Stila Kitten


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Grain, Humid & Steamy.


----------



## lavenderspice

Nars Charade


----------



## BrainWiggles

Urban Decay Show Pony Pallet _ Toasted  with a little bit of Snatch @ the corners


----------



## mysweetaudrina

MAC juxt, swimming, and humid.


----------



## Lola

My eyehadows today are all from the Too Faced Eye Love palette - the Sephora 500 pt perk.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Ombres Perlees de palette


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC all that glitters, satin taupe, and phloof


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Grand Entrance


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Rule, MAC Gold frost, and NYX Rust.


----------



## mrs moulds

*MJ* said:


> MAC Aquavert, Sushi Flower, and Humid


 

I bet that was beautiful!


----------



## *MJ*

mrs moulds said:


> I bet that was beautiful!


 
Aww, thanks *mrs moulds*!! It turned out to be a great springy look!


----------



## *MJ*

mrs moulds said:


> MAC Grain, Humid & Steamy.


 
Humid and Steamy are two of the best greens EVER!! I'm sure this was a gorgeous look!!


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Vanilla Pigment and Satin Taupe


----------



## mrs moulds

*MJ* said:


> Humid and Steamy are two of the best greens EVER!! I'm sure this was a gorgeous look!!


 
I know, right!  I was just mixing colors and used Grain as a base, Steamy on the lid and followed up with Humid.  OMG it was gorgeous. I will be wearing that combo again!


----------



## mrs moulds

Today, I am wearing MAC Oceanique, MAC Bitter, NYX Golden, & NYX Highlight.  I know that the color combos sounds weird, but, it is so pretty!!!


----------



## ashleyroe

mark, lotus &biscotti.


----------



## missgiannina

mac woodwinked,softbrown,handwritten


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 5 Colour Eyeshadow Palette in Elegante


----------



## lavenderspice

Urban Decay's Virgin and Sidecar


----------



## ashleyroe

two teal inglot shades
two gold inglot shades
and stila dark brown as a liner.


----------



## pmburk

Stila Cinema and MAC Haux.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Naked Lunch & Sable


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Rosy Nude palette


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Ochre, Embrark, Duraclear Yellow & NYX Champagne


----------



## Beauty2Makeup

Today I'm using Purple Haze from Avon's True Color Eyeshadow quad.


----------



## caley

MAC Lucky Green, Humid, Bows & Curtseys, Wedge, and Shroom.


----------



## DearBuddha

Mary Kay Granite and Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips for hazel eyes


----------



## NYCBelle

This was my make up on Saturday night...

Too Faced Shadow Insurance Primer

From the MAC Royal Asset Cool Eyes...
MAC Silver Wear
MAC Shadowy Lady

Revlon Stiletto Liner
Dior Show Mascara
Urban Decay 24/7 Zero on water line


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Naked Lunch and Espresso


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC:
Next To Nothing (LE) - Highlight, Inner Corner & Waterline to set liner
All That Glitters - Lid 
Satin Taupe - Crease 
Print - Outer Corner and Upper Lashline as liner
Kid - Lower Lashline to make flesh tone eyeliner pop more


----------



## MakeupDIY

NYCBelle said:


> This was my make up on Saturday night...
> 
> Too Faced Shadow Insurance Primer
> 
> From the MAC Royal Asset Cool Eyes...
> MAC Silver Wear
> MAC Shadowy Lady
> 
> Revlon Stiletto Liner
> Dior Show Mascara
> Urban Decay 24/7 Zero on water line


 
LOVE that eyeshadow look! Also nice Avatar, True Blood =


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Melon pigment all over eye.


----------



## christyblue1

Benefit Smokin' Eyes kit --- love this baby!


----------



## lavenderspice

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Shale


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just MAC Carbon smudged along my upper lash line on top of Bobbi Brown gel liner in Black Ink


----------



## ~bastet

MAC Flashtrack, Go, and Shroom.


----------



## pquiles

NYX Copacobana trio


----------



## NYCBelle

MakeupDIY said:


> LOVE that eyeshadow look! Also nice Avatar, True Blood =



thank you so much!! First time trying some kind of a smoky eye


----------



## PrincessShan

MAC Saffron and Sun Blonde from the new Surf Baby collex


----------



## mrs moulds

Electric Eel, Grain & Cork... Beautiful


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I wore Le Metier De Beaute's Mulberry and layered Corinthian over it. Pretty simple actually.


----------



## lieu12

Nars strada


----------



## gogoamy

chanel lotus cactus duo


----------



## pupeluv

MAC, Shale, Time & Space and Vex < sounds strange but it came out nice.


----------



## mrs moulds

Nylon, Rule and Cork...


----------



## pond23

Nars Penny Lane cream blush lightly applied as a sheer wash of color on the lid


----------



## zjajkj

MAC Black


----------



## pupeluv

I'm having a Rock & Republic day, Exile, Lost and Skintight


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Kevyn Aucoin Blush and Whisper with MAC Haux and Espresso. my favs now!!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Kevyn Aucoin Blush and Whisper with MAC Haux and Espresso. my favs now!!!!



That sounds pretty! I love Kevyn Aucoin products, I don't have enough.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Devoted2makeup said:


> That sounds pretty! I love Kevyn Aucoin products, I don't have enough.



i know!! i fell in love with them on this tutorial: 

http://jenniferstano.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-time-makeup-tutorial-video.html

i got lucky enough to pick them both up on HAUTELOOK sale for $9.80 each!!!


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Swell Baby and Surf USA


----------



## girlygirl3

D&G Mediteraneo e/s quad


----------



## lieu12

Smashbox Brazalian bronze and bliss


----------



## pmburk

Lancome "Romance" shadow quad.


----------



## Beriloffun

Mac naked lunch and Nars ashes to ashes


----------



## christyblue1

Kat Von D True Love palette - Benji and Rebecca


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Shroom, Wedge and Chantecaille Rose Quartz


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit RSVP & MAC Buckwheat


----------



## Fallen Embers

MAC's paint pot in "Bare Study" and also MAC's "Naked Lunch"


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Espresso, Ricepaper


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Patina and Haux, with the silver from Maybelline's Twilight Rays as a highlighter


----------



## ashleyroe

nars, ondine & voyage


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## Fallen Embers

Armani's ETK in Air Jade


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Fallen Embers said:


> Armani's ETK in Air Jade



Oooh, I would love to see a picture of that. I just got ETK in pulp fiction. They are amazing!


----------



## Fallen Embers

Devoted2makeup said:


> Oooh, I would love to see a picture of that. I just got ETK in pulp fiction. They are amazing!


 
Just for you 

It's so pretty! It really brightens your eyes. I love it!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

wearing my usual UD naked in virgin, gunmetal


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique Pink Chocolate quad


----------



## lieu12

guerlain gold shimmer, and taupe shimmer


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry and Scene


----------



## princesspig

MAC Phloof!, Grain and Mythology.


----------



## Fallen Embers

From UD's Naked palette: Half-Baked & Smog. As a highlighter, MAC's Naked Lunch


----------



## lieu12

givenchy elegant taupe


----------



## mrs moulds

Mac Seedy Pearl & Print with Stila Escape from fabulous in Fiji ( great collection with 4 eyeshadows with a converable color for $15.00 @ Ulta! )


----------



## ADT

Loreal's decrease shadow primer, white shadow by ELF & carribean blue by Mocca cosmetics.


----------



## tremorviolet

I wore my tropical Friday look (all MAC):  Femme Fi (neutral highlighter), Crest the Wave (light yellow), Off the Page (orange), Hot Hot Hot (deep coral) over Rubenesque paint pot and with Rich Ground fluidline.


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Misty Soft


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain place vendome e/s quad


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Giorgio Armani's ETK in Pulp Fiction


----------



## MakeupDIY

UD Creep, Gunmetal & Virgin
Trucco Angel Violet


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier creme e/s in Rose Gold, NARS Cairo & Nepal


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Dalliance all over lid and MAC's Rule under lower lash line.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Satin Taupe


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I think I wore like 6 different ones, hehe. Let's see 
1. vanilla (MAC)
2. bark (MAC)
3. quartz (MAC)
4. Edward Bess' Storm
5. Coral (MAC)
6. Gleam (MAC) 
It might sound funny but it looked really pretty!


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Swish by itself, it looks amazing


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad


----------



## nicci404

L'oreal Earthscape


----------



## pmburk

UD Naked palette - Naked, Smog & Darkhorse.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

GA ETK in Champagne #08


----------



## girlygirl3

UD Naked palette - smog, gunmetal & sin in the crease, dark horse as liner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchanted Forest eyeshadow quad


----------



## plum t

majolica marjorca's pink shade


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Shroom and Patina


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC passionate and ricepaper


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchanted Forest eyeshadow quad


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Safari all over lid, MAC Unflappable in the outmost corner and D&G blue e/l


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Sweetlust, Trax & Sketch with Cassis Chanel e/l


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad. I'm loving this quad right now!


----------



## Spendaholic

Urban Decay - Virgin & Smog.


----------



## ashleyroe

an inglot shimmery cranberry shade (don't ask me the #) and milani bronze doll.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Le Metier's Tunisian Trist kaleidoscope.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

All over lid- Stila Eve
Highlight- Stila Kitten


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Safari


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Maya Ombre Fusion as a wash over entire lid and crease.


----------



## MakeupDIY

MAC Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Print & Femme Fi 
Trucco Angel Blue


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Swish, Sweetlust, Plumdressing & Chanel Cassis e/l topped with Sketch


----------



## j0yc3

MAC's Naked pigment


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon CS quad in Sterling Rose (the frosty pink) and L'Oreal's Lavender Smokes quad (#2-the mauve shade)


----------



## ashleyroe

maybeline NY lavender fields (only two of the shades) & milani bronze doll.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Khaki eyeshadow duo


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Stila Americano


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Rajasthan


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Burberry Trench, Taupe Brown and Khaki.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Revlon eyeshadow quad in Coffee Bean


----------



## FlowerChild17

MAC All that Glitters with Satin Taupe in the outer corner!

http://flowerchildbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## caley

MAC Mythology, Illamasqua Heroine, and Illamasqua Hollow


----------



## susu1978

Stila Olive, Mac brule & UD midnight cowboy with BB gel eyeliner in espresso ink


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC- Satin Taupe on lid, quarry in crease and rice paper hi-light amazing I think. I didn't know satin taupe would look so awesome on the lid.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Burberry's Rosewood and Trench.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Gold Mode pigment, Sumptuous Olive, Chanel Black Jade e/l smudged with MAC Diana Undercover.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla & Sable


----------



## Spendaholic

Urban Decay - Virgin, Sin & Darkhorse.


----------



## pmburk

NYX Matte Smokey Eye palette.


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC shroom and slate (i think thats the name)


----------



## ashleyroe

urban decay, last call/chopper.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's Melon pigment (in my opinion is a must have).


----------



## Devoted2makeup

d-girl1011 said:


> MAC shroom and slate (i think thats the name)



Those colors look great together!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel eyeshadow quad in Kaska Beige & MAC Tan pigment


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

Flirt Honey lemonade inner corner..MAC shroom..MAC mulch


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown- Navajo
UD- Half Baked and Virgin


----------



## mira_uk

Rouge Bunny Rouge Abyssinian Catbird & Unforgettable Oriole


----------



## Blue_Star

Mac one-off


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch & Espresso


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Burberry Gold Trench


----------



## caley

MAC Free to Be and Scene, Illamasqua Heroine


----------



## ashleyroe

hard candy. purple palette.


----------



## pupeluv

Dior quint palette Brun Casual


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Surf USA


----------



## clk55girl

malt, copperplate, soft brown


----------



## mimisora63

Bobbi Brown-Birch and Gold thread from the modern classic lip and eye palette.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Bladerunner duo


----------



## girlygirl3

Lancome Heat Wave e/s quad


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

stila kitten
stila eve
maybelline matte white (from natural smokes quad)


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked, Smog, and Darkhorse.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Mac naked lunch and Mac soft brown


----------



## Sadexx

Mac woodwinked


----------



## reddawn515

Today is Revlon "For Blue Eyes".  Goes with everything.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Smashbox Eye Shadow Quad in Supernatural
Smashbox Soft Focus Powder Liner in Deep Brown


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS ondine


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Naked Lunch, MAC Swell Baby, and MAC Swish


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few colors from the Wet n Wild Petal Pusher Palette. I mistakenly wore this without a primer, shadow disappeared in an hour!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

MAC Bronze.


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain 29 Rue de Sevres palette


----------



## lieu12

Dior - Light pink shimmer


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Giorgio Armani's #8 ETK


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Swish and MAC Surf USA


----------



## pmburk

MAC grey tone quad


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC hush - nice and simple


----------



## southpaw

all MAC today - sweet lust (lid), rule (crease), hot hot hot (outer v & crease)  & folie (outer v & lower ll) with dipdown liner


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS Rajasthan


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked, Half Baked, Smog & Darkhorse from the Naked Palette.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly and MAC Haux


----------



## ashtray-girl

just mac#s bare study paintpot


----------



## GhstDreamer

Smashbox Eyelights in Flash (burgundy & peach)


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Vex


----------



## caley

MAC Expensive Pink


----------



## Nat

I used 4 colors of the NYX Smokey Look Kit.


----------



## pupeluv

Rock & Republic Exile & Snakeskin


----------



## nwhite

Rubenesque paint pot on lid (base)
Melon pigment on lid
Coco beach pigment on outer corners


----------



## Eimii

MAC all that glitters


----------



## BagloverBurr

Milani  Intramix baked shadow


----------



## pquiles

NYX grey jumbo pencil


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Le Metier's Jojo & Corinthian


----------



## ~bastet

MAC Saffron, Amber Lights, and Brule.  I just got Amber Lights and LOVE it!


----------



## DearBuddha

Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad


----------



## pmburk

Stila Cinema and MAC Soft Brown.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Emerveille


----------



## pupeluv

MAc Shroom, Naked Lunch & Buckwheat


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Ombres Perlees


----------



## BagloverBurr

MAC Twinks, All that Glitters and Sable


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Ricepaper


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYX Nude Pearl Pigment
MAC: Mulch, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye Kit 

XXXOO PG


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Patina, Satin Taupe, and Haux


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Scant & Satin Taupe


----------



## missgiannina

*Wet n'wild pallete in lus*t  its so pigment and not chalky and it was only 2.49


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Vex


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Crystal, Quarry, and Scene w/ Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones


----------



## pmburk

Stila Cinema, Lancome Ciel du Soir


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I used all three in this Shiseido trio, these are nice shadows. Pink Sands RD711 LE for Summer


----------



## LaurenStephanie

very simple today! 
Mac brule all over the lid, a touch of tempting in the crease & a tiny bit of amber lights along the lashline


----------



## Samia

Lancome Deep purple, UD hustle and Virgin


----------



## declaredbeauty

mac expensive pink on the lid
mac folie blended out into the crease
a matte black in the outter v
sally girl champagne eyeshadow on the brow bone..

Should of left out the black.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC A Wish Come True with Style Snob in the crease.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Chanel Preclude quad. I love it!


----------



## awhitney

Dior Smoky Design palette


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel's Prelude Quad.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Wet n Wild Comfort Zone palette (3shades)


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I wore Chanel's illusions d'ombre in illusoire yesterday. I put it on around 11 am and around 5 pm, my fiance insisted that we go play tennis in 85 degree hot Chicago weather. So we went and played tennis and I was sweating like crazy in the heat when I got home and looked in the mirror, my eyeshadow was PERFECT! It didn't budge at all!!!


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Regard Perle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline eyeshadow quad in Enchanted Forest


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lilwickitwitch said:


> I wore Chanel's illusions d'ombre in illusoire yesterday. I put it on around 11 am and around 5 pm, my fiance insisted that we go play tennis in 85 degree hot Chicago weather. So we went and played tennis and I was sweating like crazy in the heat when I got home and looked in the mirror, my eyeshadow was PERFECT! It didn't budge at all!!!



I wore that today too in Cali's 100+ degree heat and to the pool! This eye shadow is amazing and pretty to boot!


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Gaze & NARS Ondine


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Patina and Clinique Pink Chocolate quad


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC All that glitters


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Regard Perle


----------



## pond23

Chanel Vanilla


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Banshee
MAC Haux
MAC Shale
CG Pink Chiffon


----------



## nikaay

maybelline eyeshadow quad in sunlit bronze


----------



## Pinkalicious

Victoria Secret 24K (beautiful yellow gold glitter shadow)
MAC woodwinked
MAC phloof
MAC satin taupe


----------



## Fat.Mama84

Nars Bellisima


----------



## susu1978

UD smog


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC!  Club in the crease, Smoke & Diamonds on lids and Grand Entrance for inner corners and highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Le Metier Alexandrite and Mulberry which looks really pretty when paired together.


----------



## nwhite

Laura Mercier baked eyeshadow in Black Karat


----------



## Heath-kkf

the benefit creaseless cream shadow in RSVP


----------



## Gatsby

Burberry Trench, Rosewood and Antique Rose


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Matte e/s in Peach Sorbet
Some rosey-pink satin shadow from Inglot


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 Inglot shadows, a mauvey taupe and a brown in the crease.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Chanel's Illusoire and Misty Soft Duo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Kind of a whim, unusual mix for a smokey/taupey eye and it worked out great!

UD Stardust shadow in Moon Spoon
I then layered MAC Satin Taupe on top of that (lids and upper crease)
MAC All That Glitters and Shroom layered together for inner corners and highlight
finished with UD liquid liner in Oil Slick and MAC Plushlash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## girlygirl3

I've been playing with LMdB Kaleidoscopes Devotion and Splendid Frost, mixing the shades


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Haux
MAC Shale


----------



## susu1978

MAC saddle, MAC rice paper UD smog


----------



## roses5682

Laura Mercier Black Karat and Ballet Pink.


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Swell Baby


----------



## Devoted2makeup

girlygirl3 said:


> I've been playing with LMdB Kaleidoscopes Devotion and Splendid Frost, mixing the shades



I missed out on the Devotion kaleidoscope. I bet it's beautiful IRL.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I wore LMDB's Refresh Eye brightener, Jojo, & Corinthian mixed together and then added Edward Bess' Storm in the inner corner of my eye to brighten the whole look up.


----------



## girlygirl3

Devoted2makeup said:


> I missed out on the Devotion kaleidoscope. I bet it's beautiful IRL.


 
It is quite beautiful!  At first, I thought the colors were too strong for me, but they work so well together!


----------



## mrs moulds

A color called starfish from stila quad named "stunning in sayulita".


----------



## Spfstar

UD Naked and Buck


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC e/s in dazzlelight, and MAC pigments in golden olive, dark soul and teal, lined with MAC's e/l in minted


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Le Metier's Penelope Kaleidoscope and Water Sapphire


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Swish, Sweetlust & Deep Blue Green with Indigo e/l


----------



## Christine Dior

MAC - carbon, espresso, rice paper


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Birds & Berries, Deep Truth, Blanc Type


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Dirty Greasepaint stick topped with Hocus Pocus along with Kid, Jardin Aires, Vanilla & finished with Chromaline gel in Black Black


----------



## DearBuddha

A pinky-grey from Elizabeth Arden and the gold shadow from L'Oreal's Lavender Smokes quad.


----------



## Christine Dior

Smashbox - Nude as base 
MAC - Parrot, Contrast, Woodwinked..gradient blending (or at least I tried to!) :shame:


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Carbon, Blanc Type


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yesterday:  MAC Tan pigment with MAC Grand Entrance e/s for highlight!

Today:  Stila Cassis (crease) and Diamond Lil (lids and upper crease) with MAC Crystal Avalanche for inner corners and highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## wintotty

Dior Rosy Tan


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Stila Kitten all over my lid


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Satin Taupe
Some Clinique brown e/s


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Time & Space, Soft Brown, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Prance!  With a thick line of UD liquid liner in Oil Slick this is HAWT 

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Emerveille all over lid


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweetlust, Nocturnelle & Vanilla with Chanel Cassis e/l


----------



## Nat

3 colors of the NYX Nude on Nude palette


----------



## Christine Dior

ELF cream shadow - Pewter 
Stila Haute in the Hamptons - Route 27 (brownish)
Smashbox - Nude


----------



## ashleyroe

nars strada, ondine, night star.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Crystal
Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad
L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad


----------



## emcosmo1639

Stila Kitten, Laura Geller Patina, Le Metier de Beaute JoJo


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Benefit RSVP, Urban Decay Toasted, Urban Decay Hustle


----------



## kmh1190

MAC satin taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Khaki(Discret) duo & Mac Mulch


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A few shades from the NYX Bohemian Rhapsody palette.


----------



## kmh1190

Jill Stuart jelly eye color in vintage decor


----------



## Pursegrrl

I went for a bold, green look today (not my usual, LOL!)

MAC paint pot in ShimmerMoss on the lids
MAC Mineralize in Unsurpassable (from the semi precious eyes collection), layered on top.
And a little MAC Grand Entrance for highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Cinnamon Spice


----------



## emcosmo1639

Le metier de beaute Fig


----------



## caley

MAC Vex and Mulch with Illamasqua Heroine to blend


----------



## nicci404

Chantecaille - Rose Quartz


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ombres Perlees Palette (the 3 lightest shades) with Rose Platine Eyeliner.


----------



## susu1978

Illamasqua creme eyeshdow


----------



## chrunchy

Guerlain Beige Clarté No. 40 and Dior Papaya


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweetlust, Hocus Pocus, Plum Dressing, Vanilla & Kid (my 'eraser' shadow) & Chanel Cassis e/l


----------



## GingerSnap527

Multiple colors from the Urban Decay Naked palette.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells eyeshadow trio


----------



## DearBuddha

Dark purple from L'Oreal's Lavender Smokes quad. It's pretty much a dupe for MAC'S Beauty Marked, IMO


----------



## Pursegrrl

My FAVORITE MAC Starflash e/s combo:

TopHat in the crease/outer V
Smoke & Diamonds on lids
Unbasic White for inner corners/highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I just bought the new Covergirl Shadowblast Eye Shadow..In Brown Bling (I have green eyes and they Pop with this color)...It has a built in Primer!!*


----------



## skydive nikki

Mac valiant eye quad with semi precious unsurpassable


----------



## elleestbelle

bare minerals queen phyllis and bare minerals moss (in the crease)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC  Scant & Satin Taupe


----------



## nikaay

dawn, dusk and charmer (all from tarte's true blood palette). i absolutely adore this palette!! (probably doesn't hurt that i'm a big true blood and tarte fan too =)


----------



## jan1nec

the look I did today was inspired by a look keri hilson did recently:



IMG_0256 by janinec31, on Flickr



IMG_0254 by janinec31, on Flickr

shadows used:
MUFE #167 & #10
Inglot teal shine color
UD : naked and virgin


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Banshee
Revlon CS Sterling Rose quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Naked Lunch, Blanc Type & Rimmel Glam Eyes eyeshadow in Night Jewel


----------



## bag_krazy

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## awhitney

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Tilt


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Urban Decay Sidecar, Buck and Naked


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm wearing colors from the new Bobbi Brown palettes (I think the Sand one, but I love them both!)


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder DW in Buttercream


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchanted Forest eyeshadow quad


----------



## girlygirl3

jan1nec said:


> the look I did today was inspired by a look keri hilson did recently:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0256 by janinec31, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0254 by janinec31, on Flickr
> 
> shadows used:
> MUFE #167 & #10
> Inglot teal shine color
> UD : naked and virgin


 
Beautiful!  You ought to post here to showcase it!
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/post-pictures-for-your-eyes-makeup-692223.html


----------



## Pursegrrl

Yesterday, MAC Satin Taupe

Today, just a thick line of MAC Greasepaint Stick in Zinc Zone

XXXOO PG


----------



## GingerSnap527

Lancome Palette Teal Fury (I think I'm liking it more and more).


----------



## bornprettystore

I always choose brown. It is pretty on me. But sometimes I just wish I could find another kind of color.


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel topkapi.  This is so beautiful!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Virgin, Naked, Buck & a tiny Hustle


----------



## jan1nec

girlygirl3 said:


> Beautiful!  You ought to post here to showcase it!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/post-pictures-for-your-eyes-makeup-692223.html



thanks!!


----------



## DearBuddha

This morning: L'Oreal Lavender Smokes Quad
This evening: Nars Kuala Lumpur (just bought this today, along w/ a Stila palette. LOVE!)


----------



## nicci404

Naked palette


----------



## notoriousliz

UD Deep End, Ace, and midnight 15 from the anniversary palette


----------



## AmandaHW

Lancome Kitten Heel and Guest List


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Champagne, Luster, Night Sky, and Gilded Gold.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters & Sable


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Shroom and Satin Taupe


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

no shadow today, just some urban decay primer potion and a thick line of josie maran liquid liner on the top and rimmel exaggerate liner on the waterline and tightline


----------



## pupeluv

MAC All That Glitters & NARS Fez


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just a little MAC Naked pigment, Sable & a little Carbon


----------



## shopbunny

"Green Room' by Lorac


----------



## ashleyroe

urban decay - last call (outter v), stalker (lid), and half baked (brow).


----------



## chrunchy

Shiseido S18 Golden Topaz


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday: MAC Honey Lust and NARS Kuala Lumpur
Today: MAC Banshee and Satin Taupe


----------



## nicci404

Urban Decay - Naked palette - virgin and smog, I believe


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Cremecup lipstick


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit, with MAC Unbasic White for inner corners/highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## girlygirl3

UD Naked - Gunmetal all over lid, Sin in inner corner and up into crease, Toasted blended in outer crease


----------



## GingerSnap527

MAC Parisian Skies with two purple shades from Stila Color Wheel and a gray Smashbox eyeliner.


----------



## emcosmo1639

stila kitten, LMDB jojo and sephora peach.


----------



## MissAshley

Rock & Republic sabotage and diffused


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio(just eyelid and brow color) & Rimmel Glam Eyes eyeshadow in Night Jewel


----------



## Pursegrrl

None today...just MAC liquid liner on the upper lids and UD in Stash on the lower waterline...with Maybelline Falsies Black Drama mascara (which is GREAT).

Tonight I got my MAC Hocus Pocus e/s so I'm going to play with that later 

XXXOO PG


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Naked and All That Glitters


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Earth Reflections


----------



## Gurzzy

MAC Wedge/Satin Taupe


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot (base)
UD BoS III Bordello (lid)
ByTerry Coco Noire Single (outer crease/v)
MAC Strada blush (transition colour)


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty


----------



## BagloverBurr

a bunch of Inglot browns


----------



## Bethc

EB Nude and Chanel Fauve


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel "Mystic Eyes" quad.  Love!


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Safari and MAC Unflappable to contour


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple of shades from the NYX Nude on Nude palette


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Misty Soft


----------



## nikaay

mac painterly with mac's sexpectations in the crease


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

UD Sidecar & Naked


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
Wet 'n' Wild Vanity palette - top left shade on browbone, middle shade on left side on lid.
NARS Lola Lola in crease/outer-v.


----------



## awhitney

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD 15th Anniversary Collection: Vanilla, Flow, Deeper


----------



## notoriousliz

Urban Decay Omen and Half Truth


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Kitten, Champagne, and Gilded Gold.


----------



## ashleyroe

again my favorite trio...

nars: strada, ondine, night star.


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Demure quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inglot the beige colors of a rainbow shadow.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Tan pigment, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## MakeupDIY

Bobbi Brown - Pebble 
UD - Naked 
UD - Buck 
UD - Creep


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Sunset and Sandstone


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Cairo, Fez & MAC Shroom


----------



## Pursegrrl

...started out with UD Stardust e/s in Moon Spoon.
Then I went to Sephora later and the SA gave me a super fun look with the UD 15 year anniversary palette 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Scant, Satin Taupe & Carbon


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
Chanel Kaska Beige Quad (all shades except the deepest eggplant)


----------



## ashleyroe

nars, ondine & voyage.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Benefit RSVP cream shadow


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Naked, Jardin Aires, The Family Crest


----------



## GingerSnap527

Dior Night Dust Palette (quint)


----------



## prestwick

Bobbi Brown shimmer eye wash in Beige and Burnt Sugar


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Quarry and Stila Sandstone


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Scant & Sable


----------



## nikaay

just mac's painterly with nars' cyprus all over the lid


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Emerveille


----------



## GingerSnap527

Urban Decay Naked Palette - four colors from it


----------



## skydive nikki

Le metier de beaute silk road kaleidoscope


----------



## zjajkj

Mac


----------



## ashleyroe

milani palette, couture in purples.

last time i'm probably gonna use it. looks like its gettin' old.


----------



## notoriousliz

Urban Decay Vanilla, Midnight 15, and Deeper


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Blanc Type, Carbon
Cover Girl single eyeshadow in Forever Fig


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gridlock with a layer of Shakedown over it (both from UD BOS I).  Then a little MAC Bounce for inner corners and highlight.  Fun, taupey/smokey look!

XXXOO PG


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel


----------



## MarsG

Inglot!


----------



## MakeupDIY

Various eyeshadows from the Sleek Bad Girl Palette.


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Flow, Midnight Rodeo(OMG....lots of glitter fallout), Vanilla


----------



## krazydaisy

Chanel kaska beiges quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Ombre Fusion 01 (peachy shimmer) with Milani Intermix in the crease.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil with a little MAC Prance for inner corners/highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

MrsTGreen said:


> UD: Flow, *Midnight Rodeo(OMG....lots of glitter fallout)*, Vanilla


 
oh no, just got the 15 anniversary palette here...good to know.  That combo sounds great though!

XXXOO PG


----------



## ablankpalette

Mac Naked Lunch and Satin Taupe


----------



## beautysnippets

MAC Woodwinked & Moth Brown eyeshadow today with MAC Vanilla pigment to highlight


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty and Fauve


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Stupendous quad


----------



## emcosmo1639

Sephora Peach, Nars Kalahari


----------



## DearBuddha

NARS Kuala Lumpur and MAC Rice Paper as highlight


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Midnight Rodeo (I echo MrsTGreen that this does have glitter fallout). Not the end of the world but it is such a gorgeous shade!

UD Midnight 15 for inner corners and highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## ashleyroe

urban decay, chopper and half baked.
nars, night star.


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Bare, Champagne, and Sunset, blended with a dusty-rose Inglot shadow.


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS nouveau monde


----------



## hyacinthus

theBalm Caught in the Act Courtney


----------



## susu1978

MAC satin taupe, UD Buck


----------



## declaredbeauty

Quick smokey eye using UD Naked Palette: Sin on the brow bone, smog on the lid, and darkhorse in the crease.


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Naked pigment, R & R Sabotage and the Darkest shade in the Chanel Demure quad


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I've been enjoying mixing colors from both the Naked palette & 15th anniversary palette...

UD Midnight 15 on brow bone, UD Toasted on lid, & UD MIA in crease


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Silver Leaf, Mac Shale, Wedge, and a little Style Snob


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Club and Stila Ebony


----------



## Pursegrrl

All about greys today, LOL:
MAC Hocus Pocus
UD Moon Spoon
MAC Family Silver mineralize duo
...and UD PP in Sin underneath it all.  Love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (base)
NYX Eucalyptus Single (lid)
NARS Blondie Single (crease)
Bonne Bell Shadowstick in Opal (inner tear duct & browbone)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Lilac Petals Cream Shadow with Chanel Gris Exquis in the crease


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Woodwinked and Stila Luster


----------



## kathywko

Armani eyes to kill no 15 on lid
MAC all that glitters in inner corner


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
NARS Cairo (lid)
Wet 'n' Wild Nutty (crease)


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - Jojo


----------



## pond23

Chanel Kaska Beige


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil, with some MAC mega metal in Prance
...all over UDPP in Sin - LOVING this primer - wow!

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

Used this video as inspiration:


Didn't have the same shadows but used:
NARS Taj Mahal on the Lid/lower lash line
MAC Folie above the crease
La Femme Blush on rouge in Orange in the crease
Hard Candy Eyeshadow (old school HC) in Butterscotch as a browbone highlight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye Kit
...and with Revlon ColorStay liquid liner on the upper lashline.  I lost my MAC liquid liner and picked up ColorStay at the grocery store.  Very impressed for an $8 liquid liner!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Emerveille with Gris Exquis in the crease


----------



## sansandy

MAC Satin Taupe, Handwritten over the crease, Naked Lunch on brow bone.


----------



## skydive nikki

LMDB splendid frost kaleidoscope.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ULTA Quad in Good Girl-
Light shimmery shade as lid and highlight
Sand shade as transition color
NYC Sunny bronzer in crease
Rimmel Exaggerate liner in Noir smudged on lashline and used for tightline


----------



## anamariemoore

Mac Cork Eyeshadow


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Woodwinked and Club, blended out w/ Stila Night Sky


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot!


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad 

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani ETK #3


----------



## sansandy

MAC All That Glitters, Brule and Folie (my new favourite colour!)


----------



## skydive nikki

a few shades from the UD 15 year palette


----------



## kathywko

Chanel E/S quad in Mystic Eyes


----------



## knics33

I went with a neutral look today...

-MAC Vintage Selection PP all over the lid
-Stila Tolima in the crease
-Mary Kay's Moonstone as a highlight


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Rose Quartz, U.D. Naked, MAC Wedge


----------



## ashleyroe

nars, demon lover, nepal, abyssinia.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Just L'Oreal Voluminous mascara today.


----------



## kayti

just Naked from UD Naked Palette


----------



## notoriousliz

UD Midnight 15, Vanilla, and Deeper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Doing a fun, glittery look...UD loose e/s in Gypsy, black liner in Oil Slick and then some glittery liquid liner over the black in Spandex.

XXXOO PG


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Fauve


----------



## milwifey5863

UD Naked palette:  smog on lid, buck on the crease, sidecar on the inner corners and sin for highlight.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

NARS Grand Palias Duo


----------



## DearBuddha

(Last night): MAC Club w/ Shroom
(today): a dusty rose pink from Inglot and the mauve shadow from L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel Single Eyeshadow. Khaki Vert color.


----------



## ashleyroe

nars, demon lover, nepal, abyssinia.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Estee Lauder Stay-in-Place ShadowCreme in Buttercream


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
NARS All About Eve Duo.
NARS Blondie Single (crease.)


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Shale, Vex and Shroom


----------



## Serenifly

GIRLS ON FILM SMOKEBOX PALETTE

I'm 29 and finally learned a smokey eye ... even a daytime smokey eye!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## missgiannina

wet n wild lust palette


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Topkapi


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Serenifly said:


> GIRLS ON FILM SMOKEBOX PALETTE
> 
> I'm 29 and finally learned a smokey eye ... even a daytime smokey eye!


Would love to see! I passed on this SB palette this time.


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Bare, Bliss, and Sandstone w/ MAC Shale


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD:  Deeper, Gridlock and then Sin for highlight!

XXXOO PG


----------



## zjajkj

Mac dark purple


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Walking On Eggshells trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay:
Moon Spoon
Sin
...and a little Asphyxia on the inner corners for some pop.  Love the lavender with my hazel eyes...and not too OTT for work!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
CG French Vanilla
MAC Mulch


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC moleskin


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Topkapi again...I'm loving this quad!


----------



## DearBuddha

NARS Kuala Lumpur w/ some Satin Taupe


----------



## ashleyroe

still attached at the hip with nars douceurs de paris.

fez, nepal, abyssinia.


----------



## Nieners

UD half baked (lids)
UD toasted (crease)
UD sin (high light)
UD virgin (inner corners)


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Bordello
UD Sin
...with Oil Slick liquid liner on upper lashline and Maybelline The Falsies mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Gleam
MAC Shale
MAC Brule


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Urban Decay Flow, Toasted, & Hustle


----------



## Cait

MAC Cakeshop Shadestick (base)
MAC Golden Olive pigment
MAC Mulch


----------



## notoriousliz

UD Tainted, Omen, and Ace


----------



## elleestbelle

dior night dust 5-color set


----------



## Pursegrrl

In my (feeble) effort to use up what I have and not keep buying more e/s I busted out an oldie but goodie:  *MAC Solar Bits in Impassioned*.  These work GREAT over UDPP BTW and don't budge.  This color looks really dark brown but it goes on very sheer and is layerable and has a lot of beautiful plum tones in it too!

and a little Mega Metal in Prance for inner corners and highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## susu1978

MAC mineralise golden glaze eye shadow with rice paper as highlighter and indianwood paint pot as base


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel


----------



## SocialiteCloset

Dior Undressed Beige!!!!!  I heard it was being discontinued......?


----------



## kiss_p

cargo nepal and fiji


----------



## DearBuddha

NARS Kalahari


----------



## NoSnowHere

From UD Naked palette: Buck, Darkhorse & Virgin


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Double Wear Creme Shadow in Silver Leaf & NARS Cairo


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Flow, Vanilla, Deeper, Evidence


----------



## KayuuKathey

Revlon Satin in Peacock Lustre


----------



## susu1978

UD Sin


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Embark.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Rimmel Glam Eyes shadow in Night Jewel
NYX eyeshadow pigment in Sky Pink Pearl


----------



## nicci404

Le Metier de Beaute - Jojo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Cinnamon Spice


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Les perles quint from Spring/Summer 11


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay: M.I.A. and Midnight 15

XXXOO PG


----------



## ashleyroe

three inglot shades. a brown, champagne, and teal.


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Silver Leaf, MAC Shale, Vex & Shroom


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> Le Metier de Beaute - Jojo


 
I gotta get that one...maybe next weekend at Neimans Beauty Event


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Epatant....OMG, I'm in looooooove


----------



## krazydaisy

chanel's kaska beiges quad


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> I gotta get that one...maybe next weekend at Neimans Beauty Event



yea, it is worth it!! if you do, try it w/black eye liner smeared over the lid and Jojo on top. It's really pretty. My next one I want to get is Corinthian. 

here is a good side by side comparison....

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/le-metier-de-beaute-corinthian.html


today I used MAC Golden Gaze


----------



## it'sanaddiction

A couple of shades from NYX Nude on Nude Palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Soft Brown, Mulch, Clarity, Deep Truth, Ricepaper


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> yea, it is worth it!! if you do, try it w/black eye liner smeared over the lid and Jojo on top. It's really pretty. My next one I want to get is Corinthian.
> 
> here is a good side by side comparison....
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/08/le-metier-de-beaute-corinthian.html
> 
> 
> today I used MAC Golden Gaze


 
Corinthian is also on my list along with Naked. I was going to get Corinthian online via BG, Neimans or Nordies but it hasn't been on their websites.

Today MAC Brule, All that glitters, Wedge & Naked Lunch.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil

XXXOO PG


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Corinthian is also on my list along with Naked. I was going to get Corinthian online via BG, Neimans or Nordies but it hasn't been on their websites.
> 
> Today MAC Brule, All that glitters, Wedge & Naked Lunch.



that is strange! I was looking for it too and had no luck  I guess I will have to get it in person at NM. 

today I used - Chanel Fauve & Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire


----------



## susu1978

MAC expensive pink, and blanc type


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Flow, Midnight 15, Chase, MIA, Vanilla


----------



## Samia

MAC Painterly Paint Pot, UD Naked and Virgin


----------



## loubilover18

MAC Rubenesque painpot, NARS Duo Eyeshadow in Bellisima


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday - Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad and L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad

Today - MAC Banshee, Shale, and Satin Taupe.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Mulch


----------



## GingerSnap527

Multiple colors from the Urban Decay 15th Anniversary Palette


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot (base.)
UD Bordello (all over lid.)
MAC Copperlate & Bobbi Brown Graphite Shimmer Ink gel smudged into upper lashline & lower lashes.


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Tainted, Half Truth, Junkshow, Vanilla


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio


----------



## skinnymontana

Bobbi Brown Malted


----------



## DearBuddha

NARS Kalahari


----------



## declaredbeauty

nars desire blush on the lid, urban decay creep in the crease, and UD hotpants as a highlight.


----------



## Aeris

Urban Decay eye primer in "Greed" (it's a light, sheer gold). It's the ONLY "eye shadow" that doesn't melt or crease on me.... down in the deep south with the 95%+ humidity and 100+ degree heat!


----------



## elleestbelle

bare minerals 'queen phyllis' and the black colored shadow in the dior 'night dust' 5-color pallette


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Moleskin


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Blanc Type


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

:sigh: okay, two faced shadow insurance, mac grease paint stick in French Quarter, shade stick in Tundra, silver fog pigment, silver ring shadow, dark soul pigment, carbon shadow, and eye kohl in smolder, oh yeah, blacktrack liner, optimum lash mascara (I think that's the name) and lashes in #3 :whew:


----------



## krazydaisy

chanel's winter nights quad


----------



## pquiles

Smashbox... blue and pale peach shimmer.  From a palette last year.


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD Sidecar on the lid, Toasted in the crease, Virgin highlight, and creep to smudge out my black eyeliner. Love the look hate the fallout of sidecar.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Cafe Au Lait, LMBD Corinthian & MAC Shroom


----------



## Cornflower Blue

MAC Brule on lid, and Clarins Instant Light Complexion Perfector in Rose Shimmer on my brow bone.


----------



## cristalena56

Urban decay naked and buck in my crease and the eyebrow color of the wet n wild i dream of greenie on my eyelid over a teal eye pencil. Theres a pic of it in the fotd thread


----------



## DearBuddha

L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad


----------



## milwifey5863

Wet n Wild trio in walking on eggshells


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Gilded Gold, MAC Woodwinked and Satin Taupe


----------



## maggiesze1

Clinique daybreak, Hard Candy duo blind date, Estee Lauder sugar cube


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel


----------



## Samia

Just MAC Groundwork


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Kitten


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel fauve


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Milani Intermix Baked shadow


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Naked pigment & Buckwheat, R & R Skintight & Sabotage


----------



## DearBuddha

CG Mink w/ the Clinique Pink Chocolate quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Smoky Pink Palette


----------



## DearBuddha

NARS Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Serenifly

Kat Von D True Romance Palette (first three colors) 

http://a248.g.akamai.net/7/248/8278...m/assets/dyn/product/P293011/P293011_hero.jpg


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Gris Exquise with Ombre Tissees in Beiges


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Haux


----------



## skydive nikki

chanel ombres perlees


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Navajo
MAC Mulch


----------



## knics33

Urban Decay Scratch(lid) and Underground (crease) with Wet n Wild Brule as a highlight


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique Touch Base For Eyes in Canvas. Love using it as an eyeshadow although I guess it's mainly used as a primer.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweetlust, Swish, Trax, Kid with Bobbi Brown gel liner smudged with MAC Deep Truth


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Flow, Deeper, Evidence, Vanilla


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base.)
MAC Moleskin (lid.)
NARS Lola Lola (crease.)
Prestige Total Intensity Deepest Black & LM Cakeliner in Black Ebony (winged) on upper lashline.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Vanites Palette - all but the darkest shade


----------



## DearBuddha

Inglot (a dusty pink e/s and a grey-brown e/s w/ silver sparkle)


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Cairo with a little NARS Fez & MAC Shroom


----------



## milwifey5863

Wet 'n wild comfort zone palette; the brown/neutral colors.


----------



## janice

MAC Freshwater and Shroom


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ombre Tissees in Beiges and NARS Ondine in the crease


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Topkapi


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit rsvp with Chanel Demure quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Tan pigment
UD: Deeper & Vanilla


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lancome Amethyst Glam Palette


----------



## declaredbeauty

Naked Palette: Virgin Highlight, Hustle Crease, and Gunmetal Lid.. used a bit of creep to set my black eyeliner.


----------



## KayuuKathey

NARS El Dorado.


----------



## ashleyroe

nars, demon lover, violetta, and nepal.


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique Pink Chocolate quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Cinnamon Spice


----------



## Cait

WnW Comfort Zone palette - left side, all except the Definer shade.


----------



## nicci404

Hard Candy - can't remember the name of the shades


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday - Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad

Today - CG Mink, MAC Patina, MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Samia

MAC Paint pots: Painterly and Groundwork


----------



## Christine Dior

Chanel Ombres Tissees and Gris Exquis


----------



## notoriousliz

MAC Tilt


----------



## milwifey5863

WnW Silent Treatment trio


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder Cafe Au Lait, R&R Sabotage, Lost, Skintight with a little MAC Shroom


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD Chase


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC Patina


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit
...and revlon color stay liquid liner with Maybelline The Falsies mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Mating Call


----------



## nikaay

mufe aqua cream #13 and mac's moleskin in the crease


----------



## Cait

Stila Kitten (lid)
MAC Moleskin (crease).


----------



## milwifey5863

UD naked palette:  toasted, hustle, creep and sin


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Creme shadow in Rose Gold, NARS Fez and R&R Skintight


----------



## crewgal

Urban Decay SWF


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Lid: Urban Decay Sellout
Crease: Mac Contrast
Outer Corner: Mac Carbon
Highlight: Mac Brule
Transition Color: Mac Kid


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Sterling Rose quad w/ some MAC Haux, Shale, and Shroom


----------



## Samia

Mac Painterly, Nehru
UD Virgin


----------



## roses5682

MAC: shroom, Da Bling


----------



## MrsTGreen

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Lid: Urban Decay Sellout
> Crease: Mac Contrast
> Outer Corner: Mac Carbon
> Highlight: Mac Brule
> Transition Color: Mac Kid


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD Chase & MAC Clarity


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!!



thanx


----------



## Pursegrrl

My MAC paint pots are being neglected lately, LOL, so I did a little MossScape on my lids and blended/blurred up into the crease.  A little black liquid eyeliner and mascara to finish it off...a super fun early fall smokey green look!

XXXOO PG


----------



## DearBuddha

It reads like a lot, but it is a surprisingly subtle look:

Champagne shadow from L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad
MAC Scene
Blue-Grey shadow from Revlon CS quad in Sterling Rose
Stila Luster and Night Sky


----------



## Exxotic1

I have brown eyes.

Dior 3 Couleures Smoky - Smoky Khaki + Dior crayon liner in Precious Green.


----------



## Cait

All Stila:

Prime Pot in Taffy as a base
Champagne on inner corners & brow-bone
Buff on lid
Bliss in the crease
Damsel waterproof liner


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Cassis and Diamond Lil.
Then I took a little Omen from the UD 15 yr palette and dabbed it over the purple-blue Cassis for a little extra purple pop on the outer v.  Nice!

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Shiseido Shimmering Cream Shadow in Sable


----------



## Samia

MAC Brule and Espresso


----------



## Elsie87

2 different shades of nude from MAC


----------



## DearBuddha

Mary Kay Granite and Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Club and Shale


----------



## Samia

My favorite MAC Paint Pot Constructivist


----------



## periogirl28

Burberry Beauty Antique Rose


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Brule on the lid and MAC Soft Brown in the crease. A very natural and pretty workday look.


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot (base.)
Too Faced Naked Eye Palette - Pink Cheeks (browbone & tearduct), Pillow Talk (lid), Like a Virgin (crease.)


----------



## jadecee

YSL duo compact #17


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Time & Space, Buckwheat and Bobbi Brown Bronzed Pink


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique Pink Chocolate quad w/ MAC shale and Shroom


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD Chase & MAC Ricepaper


----------



## Missy1726

Browns from the UD naked palette


----------



## Samia

MAC Brule and Antiqued.


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Illusion D' Ombre Illusoire


----------



## Nat

3 colors of my Dior Silver Greys palette


----------



## jadecee

Stila Natural Eyes palette


----------



## pupeluv

Kevyn Aucoin Bronze with Laura Mercier Sandstone


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Naked Lunch & Maybelline Natural Smokes quad


----------



## DearBuddha

CG Mink and NARS Kuala Lumpur


----------



## DearBuddha

jadecee said:


> Stila Natural Eyes palette



Love this palette! Great choice


----------



## jadecee

^^
Thanks!  I love that Stila palette!

Today using Chanel Illusoire.  LOVES!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD: sin, toasted, hustle


----------



## milwifey5863

WnW comfort zone palette.  Everything on the right side (green).


----------



## pupeluv

Christian Dior quint Brun Casual


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil
...and a little Omen from UD 15yr BOS - nice extra purple pop on the outer v!

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Epatant


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday NARS Bellissima, Today MAC A.T.G & Haux


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad

XXXOO PG


----------



## Samia

Its interesting to see everyone's eye shadow combos, gives me a lot of good ideas.
I am wearing Bobbi Brown Shimmer wash in Petal and Navajo eye shadow. 
Not very happy with the color payout with Petal, anyone else used it?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Clinique Black Honey Palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Epatant


----------



## Chantilly0379

Clinque ~ light shade/night plum


----------



## ashleyroe

chopper, last call, half baked.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Swish, Trax, Vanilla & Purple pigments


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Topkapi - I've been using it for 2 1/2 weeks!


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Prelude quad


----------



## Cait

Stila Champagne & Bliss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MAC Moleskin with Burberry Med. Brown in the crease


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club and Satin Taupe 

XXXOO PG


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Club and Shale


----------



## Nat

Dior Silver Greys palette


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Swish, Trax, Jealousy Wakes, Deep Blue Green & Vanilla pigments


----------



## Chantilly0379

Clique ~ Sugar Sugar/Rose Wine Duo!


----------



## Cait

Benefit Lemon Aid (all over lid)
MAC Strada in the crease
UD Virgin on browbone


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Ondine with R & R Skintight


----------



## chrunchy

Shiseido - Golden Topaz S18


----------



## Cait

UD Naked palette - Sin (lid), Toasted (crease), Darkhorse (outer v & a bit in the outer crease.)


----------



## DearBuddha

Stila Bliss, Bare w/ MAC Haux, Shroom


----------



## omgblonde

MAC Gleam, MAC Shale & a random highlight colour.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Honey Lust w/ Stila Kitten


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Satin Taupe and MAC Ricepaper for highlight/inner corner!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Illusion Epatant with Shiseido Creme Shadow in Mist


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club and Satin Taupe 

XXXOO PG


----------



## jube0506

None.  Just PurMinerals eyeliner in Polished Stone.


----------



## fortomorrow

Sunday is my weekend time, I don't make any eyeshadow stuff.


----------



## alice87

MAC, posted in Mac forum, and I'll add here too. Great colors!


----------



## Cait

Naked palette - Sin (lid, brow, tear ducts), Sidecar (crease), Smog (outer v & outer 1/4 of crease.)


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Tundra Shadestick, Silver Ring, Sushi Flower, Signed Sealed and Dazzlelight eyeshadows


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Shroom, Amberlights, and Bronze.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Naked palette in sidecar & buck


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot!


----------



## DearBuddha

CG Mink and the mauve shadow from the L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad


----------



## shoebuyer37

MAC Hey and Mythology


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit
...and I added a little MAC Humid to the outer lid for a nice pop of green!

XXXOO PG


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline quad in Natural Smokes


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ULTA quad in Good Girl


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Gosh Trio Eye Shadow in TR2 Smoky
SB liner in Imperial
SB liner in onyx


----------



## kittenelle

Lancome color design - taupe craze


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Sweetlust, Sushi Flower, and Signed Sealed


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Smoky Pink Palette


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ULTA quad in Good Girl


----------



## DearBuddha

Inglot (a charcoal brown w/ bronze glitter)
MAC Shale
Clinique Pink Chocolates quad (the matte baby pink)


----------



## merekat703

UD: Suburbia and Whipped with MAC Grand Entrance


----------



## fuzzybear

A brown from my FrontCover eyeshadow palette (From Boots in the UK), and Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Mirifique as a liner. I love Mirifique, it's a fantastic sparkly black and lasts all day.


----------



## roseylovestosho

Chanel's emereville


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Cream Shadow in Eggplant


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Natural Smokes quad


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Time&Space, Kid, Universal Mix pigment, Humid, & Diana Undercover smudged over Chanel Jade e/l


----------



## DearBuddha

Mary Kay Granite w/ MAC Club and CG Mink


----------



## Samia

MAC Brule and Mulch


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot!


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Midnight 15, Chase, Deeper, MIA


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Beige Lame with Burberry Midnight Brown


----------



## DearBuddha

Revlon Sterling Rose quad


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Clinique Black Honey Palette


----------



## nikaay

i've been wearing benefit's top brass creaseless cream eyeshadow for the past week straight with just some brown eyeliner. i love it, really makes my blue eyes pop!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Mulch, Soft Brown, Clarity, Blanc Type


----------



## being.myself

Bare Minerals: Flaunt


----------



## pupeluv

Rimmel Spicy Bronze with a little MAC Shroom


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry - antique rose.


----------



## pquiles

NARS 9947 Palette.. pink, brown and blue as liner.


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday: Mary Kay Granite, MAC Shale and Shroom
Today: NARS Kalahari


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Mulch, Clarity, Birds & Berries, Blanc Type


----------



## Cait

NYX JEP in Milk (base)
WnW Brule (brow)
Stila Cloud (lid)
Chanel Fauve (crease & outer 1/3 of lid)


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Greasepaint Stick in French Quarter, Bright Fuchsia and Dark Soul pigments, and some lilac color from out of a mineralized shadow quad thingy from Mac I'm not sure what the name of it is right now , Rice Paper for a highlight, and then my MSF over that. side note: I am loving the new false lash mascara. It really works.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchanted Forest quad


----------



## Pursegrrl

No e/s today...just UD 24/7 liner in oil slick on lower waterline, MAC bootblack liner on upper lashline and MAC False Lashes Extreme Black mascara.  BAM!  Love it!  

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and today it's MAC Club and Satin Taupe with a little Mega Metal in Prance on inner corners 

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original Smokey Eye kit
...with a little MAC Humid on the outer corners for some green pop.

Kat Von D liquid eyeliner (LOVE this)
Maybelline The Falsies Mascara (a GREAT drugstore find)

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ombre Perlees Palette, every time I wear this I remember how much I love this palette!


----------



## Samia

Inglot Eye shadows: AMC Shine 30, Matte 363, Pearl 422


----------



## natt

Guerlain  4 shades  - violette du soir


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette


----------



## pquiles

NARS Mediteranee duo (muted gold shimmer side), Persepolis duo, and Night Flight.


----------



## knics33

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio. Fantastic quality for the price!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel 17Khaki duo
MAC Mulch
MAC Ricepaper


----------



## Samia

MAC Mulch, Shroom and Brule


----------



## elleestbelle

bare minerals queen phyllis


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Haux and Sable, w/ Clinique Pink Chocolates quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Mulch, Carbon, Ricepeper


----------



## milwifey5863

UD: half baked, buck, darkhorse and sin


----------



## Sley16

MAC: Shroom, Grain, Cork


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My eyes were naked most of the day...now I'm trying out Sephora cream shadows. I have purple on one eye and brown on the other


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> My eyes were naked most of the day...now I'm trying out Sephora cream shadows. I have purple on one eye and brown on the other



I have been looking for those...are you using these? 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...src=14110944&ci_sku=1345511&sbanner=us_search


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> I have been looking for those...are you using these?
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...src=14110944&ci_sku=1345511&sbanner=us_search


 
Yes...Each tube is a bit smaller than I thought, but you don't really need much per eye. They go on as an opaque shimmer and sheer out nicely too if you want. I didn't crease, but I usually don't crease anyway.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's pigments in Violet and Grape. I love how this looks together.


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes...Each tube is a bit smaller than I thought, but you don't really need much per eye. They go on as an opaque shimmer and sheer out nicely too if you want. I didn't crease, but I usually don't crease anyway.


 

I was hoping it would be these  I'm waiting for them to come out...

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/10/sephora-prisma-chrome-eyeshadow.html


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satellite Dreams softened with a little Smoke & Diamonds 

Kat Von D black liquid liner on upper lashline and Lancome Doll Lashes mascara!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio


----------



## nikaay

just urban decay's blaze all over the lid with some black liner and mascara!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Sumptuous Olive, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC rice paper, woodwinked & blanc type


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette


----------



## milwifey5863

Rimmel spicy bronze and dusk


----------



## Cait

UD Naked Palette - Smog (lid), Darkhorse (crease), Naked (blend/transitional), Virgin (highlight.)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Kaska Beige


----------



## queenvictoria2

Chanel Quad Dunes -my favorite!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried Palette


----------



## flip4jewell

elf shadow palette - lime/dark green and gray.  Finally put it on correctly - just doesn't match my outfit...oh well!


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweetlust, Swish, Trax, Black Black e/l smudged heavily with Deep Blue Green pigment & finished with Guerlain loose kohl in Blue.


----------



## nicci404

Naked Palette...2 shadows...can't remember the names though!


----------



## jadecee

Dior Trio - Smokey Pink


----------



## natt

Guerlain  l'heure rose 360 
very nice


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Nocturnelle and Illegal Cargo, with a little Smoke & Diamonds to soften.

XXXOO PG


----------



## nikaay

make up for ever aqua cream #13 all over the lid with mac haux in the crease


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Night Elf palette


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry antique rose on my lid and a gold shade of inglot on my brow bone.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Taupe - Delicat


----------



## janice

Nars- Misfit duo


----------



## Cait

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (base).
NYX Eucalyptus single (lid).
Chanel #90 Fauve single (crease & outer v.)


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate!
MAC liquid liner in bootblack, upper lashline
Lancome Doll Lashes mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl creme shadow (base.)
UD Maui Wowie (lid).
MAC Moleskin (crease.)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip Brown Eye Candy(gift from a lovely tpf'er)


----------



## Nat

Chanel Ombres Contraste Duo - Gris Subtil


----------



## DearBuddha

Maybelline Stylish Smokes quad in Charcoal Smokes (holy pigmentation, drugstore brand!)


----------



## Cait

UD Naked - Hustle (lid), Naked (blend, crease), Virgin (highlight)


----------



## DearBuddha

A mix of Inglot (chocolate brown with silver flecks, and a rosy pink) on the lid w/ CG Mink on the lower lashes and Stila Sandstone in the crease


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Let's Skate (from the Glitter & Ice collection). LOL, I had a hockey game tonight so I figured that was a good choice.  Blends in perfectly with my super pale eyelids.

L'Oreal Liquid Pencil in carbon black, upper and lower lashline.  The pencil has a nice sponge tip on one end so you can get it as thick and smokey as you want (or not). And a little Voluminous mascara (L'Oreal) in carbon black too.  

XXXOO PG


----------



## surowe

clinique- nude sparkle- all over

trish mcvoy in a color on bottom half (pinky gold taupe?)

bare escentials- queen phyllis- in corners of eyes


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes palette - Buff all over the lid, Bliss in the crease, Luster in the outer v & outer crease.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Just MAC Moleskin over entire lid


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:  Satellite Dreams, Smoke & Diamonds and a little White Frost in the inner corners 

XXXOO PG


----------



## ashlend

Revlon Vintage Lace (I think that's what it's called. Off white shade) to highlight and Stila Cloud on the lid. This is probably my most frequent combination. Charcoal eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## knics33

Urban Decay Smog blended into the crease and that's it!


----------



## sw0pp

Chanel Taupe Grisé, my very favorite


----------



## DearBuddha

Cait said:


> Stila Naturaleyes palette - Buff all over the lid, Bliss in the crease, Luster in the outer v & outer crease.



Love this palette! Thinking of getting it for my cousin for Christmas b/c it's such a good palette.

Today: MAC Patina (lid), Haux (crease), and Shroom (highlight).


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Today I'm wearing MAC's Paint Pots in Delft and Groundwork, and shadows in Aquadisiac, Deep Truth, Sea & Sky, and Dazzlelight


----------



## missmustard

I usually only wear light, shimmery nudes. Today, it's MAC Ricepaper.


----------



## milwifey5863

WnW Greed palette.  I love WnW eyeshadows!  I think they're just as good as my UD.


----------



## Cait

DearBuddha said:


> Love this palette! Thinking of getting it for my cousin for Christmas b/c it's such a good palette.
> 
> Today: MAC Patina (lid), Haux (crease), and Shroom (highlight).


 
I think she'd definately like it! I find there's a bit of fallout with the mattes and the sparkly black is average, but the other colours are phenomenal! I wouldn't turn it down as a gift


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot.


----------



## paper_flowers

mac painterly paint pot
mac stars n rockets on lid
mac tilt in crease
mac blanc type for browbone


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's Prelude Quad...


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy.
MAC Moleskin (lid).
NARS Lola Lola (crease).
Stila Gilded Gold (outer v & outer crease).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Amber Diamond
MAC Mulch


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC shroom & patina


----------



## ashlend

Revlon Vintage Lace to highlight and a silvery lavender Revlon shade on the lid (it's from a palette, so no color name.) Plus Revlon Colorstay eye pencil in Blackberry


----------



## mira_uk

Guerlain L'Instant D'un Reve (lid)
Guerlain L'Instant D'un Soupir (upper and lower lash line)
MAC Vanilla Pigment (highlight)


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD Hustle, Toasted, and Sin..


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

The 3 brown colors in Urban Decay's Rollergirl palette


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD half baked, dark house,  and virgin


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried Palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Midnight 15, Deeper
MAC Blanc Type


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes palette - Sunset on the lid, Bliss to blend the crease, Buff on the browbone & Champagne just on (in?) the tear ducts.
MAC Black Tied just lightly in the outer v.


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday - Maybelline Charcoal Smokes quad
Today - Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Epatant & MAC Ricepaper


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Vanites Quad


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Hocus Pocus and a little Smoke & Diamonds to soften...and the MAC mega metal in Prance for inner corners and highlight.

HP is from the bloggers obsessions collection...I was a little worried given it's a Satin finish and that is a hard one for me to blend sometimes.  But it looks AMAZING.

XXXOO PG


----------



## merekat703

MAC Hey and a MAC purple that I forget the name of.


----------



## Samia

MAC painterly paint pot


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry antique rose.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Rimmel Glam'Eyes in 30 Smokey Quartz


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 3 Couleurs 781 Smoky Brown


----------



## elleestbelle

A couple shades from the dior night dust pallette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original Smokey Eye kit 
...and Kat von D. liquid liner, black, upper lashline and MAC False Lashes Extreme black mascara.
I also tried stila's kajal liner on the lower water line for the first time.  Smudges too much on me, oh well!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Nat

Chanel Ombres Contraste Duo - Gris Subtil


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MUFE Aqua Cream #14 and Mac Paint Pot Rubunesque


----------



## CCLOVECC

Chanel Prelude quad


----------



## Cait

WnW Comfort Zone 8-Pan, left side Browbone, Lid & Crease colours.


----------



## gre8dane

Today - simply swiped some NARS Orgasm Multiple on my lids.



Pursegrrl said:


> *MAC Hocus Pocus* and a little Smoke & Diamonds to soften...and the MAC mega metal in Prance for inner corners and highlight.
> 
> HP is from the bloggers obsessions collection...I was a little worried given it's a Satin finish and that is a hard one for me to blend sometimes.  But it looks AMAZING.
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
I wore HP all last weekend.  Would have loved an EOTD photo of your look - great combo!  I LOVE Hocus Pocus.  If HP were a man, we'd still be on our honeymoon!  I usually soften HP with Trax.


----------



## awhitney

MAC Naked Lunch.. my go-to!


----------



## Pursegrrl

gre8dane said:


> Today - simply swiped some NARS Orgasm Multiple on my lids.
> 
> 
> 
> I wore HP all last weekend. Would have loved an EOTD photo of your look - great combo! I LOVE Hocus Pocus.  If HP were a man, we'd still be on our honeymoon! I usually soften HP with Trax.


 
awww, thanks, m'dear!  I had never worn HP out until that night and I'm super happy with it!  Nice idea to soften with Trax too.  I did HP on the outer v and crease and then filled in with S&D on the lid and washed S&D over the HP and up onto the lower part of the brow bone.  Nice and not too OTT!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today was Stila Cassis on outer v and crease, and Diamond Lil on the lids.

MAC liquid liner in bootblack on upper lashline and maybelline The Falsies mascara (LOVE love love)

XXXOO PG


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

An brown eyshadow in the crease from MUFE and a beige on the lid from Nars.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Sable, Patina, Banshee, and Shroom


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweetlust, Swish, Trax, Vanilla & Deep Blue Green pigments



Pursegrrl said:


> awww, thanks, m'dear! I had never worn HP out until that night and I'm super happy with it! Nice idea to soften with Trax too. I did HP on the outer v and crease and then filled in with S&D on the lid and washed S&D over the HP and up onto the lower part of the brow bone. Nice and not too OTT!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
I was thinking this weekend that I need to be more diverse in how I use HP - in the outer v & as an accent color.  I always wear HP on the lid, into the crease & soften the crease with Trax blending the line into the highlighter.  I just love this color for a dark look without it being black.


----------



## rainrowan

MAC Shale (lid), Rose Blanc (highlight) and Charcoal Brown (v, crease)


----------



## Cait

UD Naked - Sin (lid), Sidecar (crease), Smog (outer v). Annabelle Black Smoothliner to line.


----------



## Threshold

Lorac nude quad


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
NARS All About Eve Duo 
MAC Moleskin (crease)
Lined with Maybelline Studio Gel in Forest


----------



## kiss_p

Paula Dorf - Silhouette, Hypnotic, Tinsel & Fudge


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC blanc type, naked lunch, satin taupe & charcoal brown.


----------



## susu1978

MAC woodwinked, espresso


----------



## Cait

UD Naked - Virgin (lid & brow), Naked (socket), Buck (outer half of crease), Darkhorse (outer v)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild baked eyeshadows palette in Baked, Not Fried


----------



## declaredbeauty

WnW Walking on Eggshells trio


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Knight Divine, Kid, SweetLust, Later pigment with Black Black e/l


----------



## DearBuddha

Mary Kay Granite and Espresso w/ MAC Club


----------



## 1HappyHunter

"Earthly Taupe" Maybelline


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Eve Pearl Ultimate Eyes palette.


----------



## paper_flowers

mac eyshadows:

all that glitters
sumptuous olive
typographic
blanc type


----------



## declaredbeauty

wnw walking on eggshells


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday: Clinique Pink Chocolate quad w/ the mauve from L'Oreal Lavender Smokes quad
Today: Stila Kitten, Bare, Sandstone, and Ebony


----------



## skydive nikki

Dior rosy tan


----------



## pupeluv

Becca Doeskin & Tweed


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Kid, SweetLust, Trax, Vanilla pigment, Deep Truth with MAC Black Black e/l & Bobbi Brown Denim Ink gel liner


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
WnW Brule (browbone), Nutty (lid), NARS Blondie (socket/crease.)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Clarity & UD Chase


----------



## declaredbeauty

Highlight: UD Sin
Crease: WnW Lagoon
Lid: UD Smog


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jill Stuart Midnight jelly Eyeshadow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Deeper
UD Gridlock
MAC Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight

XXXOO PG


----------



## NoSnowHere

MAC painterly paint pot & vanilla pigment


----------



## Cait

UD Naked - Toasted (lid), Hustle (crease), Virgin (highlight). Combo taken from the Naked Combinations thread.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Humid and MAC Smoke & Diamonds! 

A little Kat von D. liquid liner on upper lashline and Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara to complete the look!

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Ombre Tissues with Gris Exquis


----------



## paper_flowers

mac expensive pink on lid
mac print in crease 
mac typographic on outer v and outer lower lash line
mac all that glitters on inner corner and inner half of lower lash line
mac blanc type for brow and blend
mac blacktrack fluidline for upper lash line
loreal voluminous millions mascara


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC time again!
Tophat (gosh dang I love the Starflash e/s!)
Print
Satin Taupe
...a little Unbasic White for inner corners and highlight

liquid liner in Bootblack and L'Oreal Voluminous Faux Cils mascara.  I wasn't sure I liked this mascara on the first use but I do kinda like it now!

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

Quick and Easy look: UD Half Baked on lid, UD Darkhorse in the crease, and NARS Albatross Highlight


----------



## lola87654

mac's nylon and bobbi brown's forest


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study paintpot (base & brow highlight)
NARS Cairo (lid)
CG Tapestry Taupe (crease)


----------



## coachwife6

Too Faced


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Kaska Beige quad


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS exotic dance


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes - Buff as a wash, Bliss in the socket, Champagne in the inner corners.


----------



## ashleyroe

nars ondine, voyage, & nightstar


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:
Nocturnelle
Satin Taupe
Unbasic White

...and Kat von D. liquid liner and Maybelline The Falsies mascara! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## merekat703

MAC shimmer time pigment, Mac Tempted, and the MAC black eyeliner marker


----------



## nikaay

muf aqua cream #15 all over the lid- love


----------



## girlygirl3

D&G e/s quad in Stromboli


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday: Stila Sandstone
Todays: NARS Kalahari


----------



## coleybug

UD Naked - Sin and Toasted


----------



## susu1978

Mac mineralise eye shadow golden glaze


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Baked Eyeshadow palette in Baked, Not Fried


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate!  I'm super duper pale and this is a great wash of pink with shimmer over my lids!

Kat von D liquid liner and Lancome Hypnose Doll lashes mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## susu1978

MAC Paint pot in painterly 
UD e/s : baked, dark horse, virgin


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base).
Stila Champagne (brow & tear duct).
NYX Iced Mocha (lid).
NARS Coconut Grove (crease) with NARS Blondie to blend/transition.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Urban Decay Buck & Side Car


----------



## sw0pp

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in Illusoire


----------



## ashleyroe

nars douceurs de paris palette.


----------



## DearBuddha

Yesterday: MAC Sable and Clinique Pink Chocolate quad
Today: Chanel Illusion D'Ombre e/s in Illusoire


----------



## NoSnowHere

UD sidecar & naked.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild baked eyeshadow palette in Baked, Not Fried


----------



## Farariblonde

I've got on Urban Decay Primer Potion and two colors from the Smashbox new Blueeyes palate. 
For everyday wear I like to keep it simple and natural!


----------



## susu1978

MAC paint pot in groundwork and BB black ink gel liner


----------



## coleybug

Verve and Tease from my new Naked 2 palette!


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD Darkhorse on the lid and a matte dark brown blended out into the crease, UD sin on the brow bone.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline 24HR Tattoo cream eyeshadow in Tough as Taupe on the lid
MAC Strada blush in the socket
Mix of MAC Copperplate & Bobbi Brown Graphite Shimmer Ink blended into the upper-lashline


----------



## fieryfashionist

UDPP, three shadows from the most adorable Too Faced palette (used a gold, purple and shimmery nude highlight) and MAC blacktrack fluidline... ohhhh and CG lash blast!


----------



## Pursegrrl

For daytime, just some Revlon ColorStay liquid (black) liner on upper lashline, with Lancome Doll Lashes mascara.

Then for a holiday party later tonight I added a couple coats of Urban Decay glitter liquid liner in Spandex over the black   perfect extra sparkle for evening!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Ricepaper


----------



## 1HappyHunter

L'Oreal HIP in Precious - I have to say that I am very impressed with it!


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study (base)
WnW Silent Treatment Trio - Browbone colour all over the lid, with the lid colour in the socket. MAC Copperplate in the outer v & outer crease, and the outer 1/3 of the lower lashline.
Mix of Copperplate & BB Gel liner in Graphite Shimmer Ink on upperlashline.


----------



## susu1978

MAC rare find on lid, UD toasted on crease and MAC rice paper highlighter


----------



## emcosmo1639

LMDB nutmeg, jojo and fig.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:  TopHat, Smoke & Diamonds and Unbasic White
Kat von D. liquid liner and L'Oreal Voluminous carbon black mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## it'sanaddiction

UD Booty Call and CHopper


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry antique rose. nars night star.


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
WnW Brule all over the lid-brow
Mix of MAC Moleskin & Bronze in the crease/socket
UD24/7 in Bourbon to line


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Eyeshadow & Eyeliner Stick in Brown/Basic; Basic on lid and Brown for tightlining


----------



## DearBuddha

The mauve shade from L'Oreal's Lavender Smokes quad n the lid w/ Stila Buff and Sandstone on the brow bone and in the crease respectively.


----------



## Cait

WnW Vanity palette.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

All MAC shadows Sunny Spot, Goldenrod, Saddle, Plumage, Lucky Green, and I forget the last one oh, and a little carbon too.


----------



## Couture_Girl

The first UD Naked Palette-
Highlight - Virgin
Lid- Half Baked and Smog mixed together
Crease/Outer V- Darkhouse and a teeeeny bit of Creep


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD Smog on the lid
UD Buck blended into the crease
UD Virgin to highlight my brow bone.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline 24HR Color Tattoo cream shadow in Tough as Taupe (lid to crease)
MAC Sweet Sienna pigment in the crease/socket
Bonne Bell Shadowstick in Opal under the brow


----------



## Billyfulness182

Just UD Sin for me today!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Nude Mist and Nude Spice from the Shimmering Nudes Palette


----------



## Cait

Chanel Kaska Beige Quad over NARS Cosmic Girl.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Smashbox Opal & Granite from the Mega Palette


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Club, Spakle Neeley Sparkle, Kid, Jest w/ Black Black e/l


----------



## nicci404

Chanel - Illusion D'ombre - Illusoire & Le Metier de Beaut - JoJo


----------



## glitterpear83

From UD Naked palette - Half Baked & Smog.


----------



## piosavsfan

UD e/s pencil in morphine! I'm totally in love with the e/s pencils!!!


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder D.W. in Silver Leaf, LMdB Corinthian with a little MAC Shroom.


----------



## Cait

UD Toasted on the lid, Sidecar in the socket with Naked to blend. Virgin to highlight.


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Sable (lid), Patina (crease, blended up to brow bone), Shroom (highlight)


----------



## piosavsfan

UD e/s pencil in Delinquent! Gorgeous!


----------



## ashleyroe

nars douceurs de paris palette.


----------



## DollFace116

piosavsfan said:
			
		

> UD e/s pencil in Delinquent! Gorgeous!



Have it, love it!


----------



## DearBuddha

Clinique Pink Chocolates Quad


----------



## susu1978

MAC satin taupe


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Carbonized, Sparkle Neely Sparkle, Jest with Black Black & Family Crest Pigment as e/l


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot (base)
Too Faced Pink Cheeks (wash), Pillow Talk (lid), NARS Blondie to blend


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD Smog, Dark horse, and Sin


----------



## Samia

MAC Shroom, Antiqued and UD Naked


----------



## DearBuddha

Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad


----------



## Stilettolife

UD Naked Smog, Sidecar, and Hustle


----------



## Cait

Stila Taffy Prime Pot (base)
Stila Champagne all over the lid, with MAC Strada blush in the crease; black winged line


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB eyeshadow taupe palette


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD sin all over the lid.. lined with black eyeliner.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Painterly paint pot by MAC.  And UD Buck.


----------



## Love Of My Life

EB soft smoke eyeshadow


----------



## kiss_p

Urban Decay Stray Dog and Oil Slick


----------



## Samia

From UD naked 2: Busted-lid,Tease (love!)-to blend and blackout in the outer V, I loved this look!


----------



## Pursegrrl

The cool-toned snow globe shadow set from MAC Glitter & Ice collection.  Well poo, I really wanted to like this but it's just meh .  I do like that it has Illegal Cargo in it, as I've about hit pan from that one when it was in the Naughy nauticals collection awhile back.  Otherwise...snore.

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD smog all over the lid


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
MAC Amber Lights (lid)
UD Smog in the crease
Mix of MAC Moleskin & Guerlain Terracotta #00 Matte Makeup Artist's Shade bronzer to blend


----------



## Prufrock613

MAC Painterly (base)
LM Topaz (crease)
LM Amethyst Caviar Stick (to line)
LMdB Rose Champagne


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club, Satin Taupe and Arctic Grey
...all over a little UD primer potion in Sin
kat von d liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL Shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## NoSnowHere

Mac Trax & Wedge & Blanc Type


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC:  Silver Ring and Say Yeah

XXXOO PG


----------



## shopaholic1987

Bobbi Brown sand tortoise shell palette


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo cream in Tough as Taupe (base)
Chanel Fauve (lid)
ByTerry Coco Noire (socket)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

UD Verve & Pistol


----------



## Samia

Eye shadows from Christian Dior 5- color Nude Pink (508) palette


----------



## shopaholic1987

Bobbi Brown tortoiseshell palette in sand using the bottom colours. Love this palette.


----------



## greenteacups

Today I plan on mixing Chanel's Enigma quad with Guerlain's L'Instant Fauve!  I adore Guerlain's shadows, I find them to be so underrated!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Tea Rose and Midnight Brown


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
WnW Penny (lid)
NARS Lola Lola (crease)
MAC Moleskin (blending)


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Vex, Hocus Pocus & a smidgen of Deep Blue Green pigment.  LOVE the Vex & HP combo!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a swoop of MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!  I'm super duper pale and this just gives me a translucent pinky/glittery glow to awaken my eyes!

A little Kat von D liquid liner on the top lashline and L'Oreal voluminous faux cils mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown petal and navajo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild eyeshadow trio in Walking on Eggshells


----------



## Samia

MAC Nubile Paint pot, Mulch and Shroom


----------



## greenteacups

Just the purple eyeshadow from the Chanel Éclosion Quadra


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel eclosion quad


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB Jojo with NARS AAE


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Madreperla Palette #2


----------



## skydive nikki

Dior garden roses


----------



## greenteacups

Dior 5 Couleurs Designer Palette in Green Design & MAC's Jealousy Wakes


----------



## shopaholic1987

Over the last few days I've been using Lily Lolo Golden Lilac. Today I'm wearing the top four colours from the Bobbi Brown Sand Tortoise Shell palette. I'm in love with these colours.


----------



## Cait

Stila Prime Pot in Taffy (base)
NARS Miss Liberty Highlighting Blush (all over the lid)
Rimmel GlamEyes in Spicy Bronze in the socket
Winged LM Black Ebony Cakeliner


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Inglot - a plum shade and a taupe shade


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Quad in Butternut, also doubling as eyeliner


----------



## ashleyroe

nars demon lover & violette.


----------



## girlygirl3

Combination of NARS Tzarina and Rasjasthan


----------



## Amanda_g

Mac woodwinked


----------



## Pursegrrl

a repeat of MAC Silver Ring and Say Yeah!  this is a GREAT combo!   also using a little Prance on the inner corner and highlight.

XXXOO PG


----------



## winterlily

Too Faced Romantic Eye Palette, Classic Look.. love me some pinks and purples!


----------



## shopaholic1987

Bobbi Brown sand eyeshadow palette again today.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla, All That Glitters & Sable


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Quadra Winter Nights


----------



## Cait

UD Naked - Half-Baked on the lid, Naked to blend in the socket, Virgin to highlight with a bit of Buck & Darkhorse mixed in the outer v/crease.
Gold WnW glitter layered over Half-Baked.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Swish - all over
MAC Vanilla pigment - highlight, inner eye
MAC Black Black e/l smudge with
MAC Hocus Pocus


----------



## Kailas

Shiseido Snow Shadow palette


----------



## merekat703

Dior palette in Gris Gris


----------



## shopaholic1987

Bobbi Brown sand tortoiseshell palette


----------



## Cait

NARS Miss Liberty all over the lid, with Benefit Silky Finish in Brandy Dandy in the crease.


----------



## merekat703

MAC taupe


----------



## enjee

Chanel Beige Lame


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Rose de Mai


----------



## Nat

Chanel Ombres Contraste Duo - Gris Subtil


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters & Sable


----------



## Prufrock613

LMdB Rose Champagne as a wash
LM Topaz crease
LM Khaki and Amethyst Caviar Stick (mixed) to line


----------



## DearBuddha

Urban Decay Sin all over the lid
Urban Decay Buck in the crease


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today at work it was a sweep of MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate...just a nice glow over my neon-white skin, LOL!  MAC liquid liner in bootblack, upper lashline and YSL Shocking mascara.

THEN tonight the hot UPS man brought me a new Sephora order...so I'm playing around with the Kat von D. palette in Metal Orchestra...a few rich blues and greys - fun!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Couture_Girl

MAC Blanc Type for lid and highlight
MAC wedge for "crease" (contour)


----------



## shopaholic1987

Lily Lolo Golden Lilac today


----------



## skydive nikki

Dior garden roses


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Urban Decay Sidecar, toasted and darkhouse


----------



## DearBuddha

CG Mink, Urban Decay Hustle and Sin and Creep, w/ MAC Shale


----------



## 416smartshopper

L'Oreal Infallible.  It stays on and doesn't smudge.  It is perfect.  So many great colours to chose from too.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

UD Booty Call and Tease


----------



## merekat703

MAC satin taupe and Dalliance


----------



## Pursegrrl

I tried the Razor Grey e/s from my newly-purchased (clearance) Kat Von D palette in Metal Orchestra.  It has a great pigment and a slight greenish shimmer along with the grey.

Added a little MAC Grand Entrance for a peachy highlight...Stila kajal liner and Lancome Doll Lashes mascara.   yep, absolutely no brand loyalty here, LOL!

XXXOO PG


----------



## *MJ*

Dior Gris Gris Quint


----------



## yeppun_1

UD naked, UD hustle, Mac orb


----------



## nicci404

NARS Star Sailor


----------



## Christine Dior

MAC ricepaper and mulch


----------



## sophiae

UD Perversion and Buck (from Naked palette).


----------



## knics33

MAC Vintage Selection PP with a cheap ELF bronze shadow blended into the crease


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD YDK, Bootycall, and Busted


----------



## Cait

UD Suspect (lid), Smog (crease & outer v), Stila Bliss (blending, socket) and Kitten (tearduct.)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today just a thick line of UD liquid liner in Oil Slick, upper lashline.  YSL shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## lill_devill

PUPA foureyes eye shadow - palette 04


----------



## periogirl28

Burberry Beauty Midnight Plum


----------



## Prufrock613

LMdB Champagne liner
MAC Painterly


----------



## greenteacups

Inglot #44 pigment, MAC Fresh Flare, MAC Ego, Dior Green Design palette (just the dark green one) and Urban Decay Ace


----------



## BunnySlippers

Wearing MAC paintpot in Groundwork as a base, and use the LE petite eye shadow trio in Smokey Neutrals by Laura Mercier, containing: Coffee ground, Bamboo and Stellar.

Was giving this palette as a gift, and am in love!


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze (lid)
MAC Moleskin (socket & lower lashline)
Rimmel Spicy Bronze Single (crease)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## knics33

Mac Naked Lunch on the lid with Mac Wedge in the crease and blended heavily.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Brown Eye Candy palette


----------



## girlygirl3

greenteacups said:


> Inglot #44 pigment, MAC Fresh Flare, MAC Ego, Dior Green Design palette (just the dark green one) and Urban Decay Ace


 
Interesting look!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Oreal Infallible Cream Shadow in Bronzed Taupe


----------



## greenteacups

girlygirl3 said:


> Interesting look!


Thank you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Kaska Beige quad


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 571 Smoky Nude


----------



## Cait

UD Sin over MAC Bare Study paint pot.


----------



## Tygriss

I picked up the Lancome Glamour Eyes by Michelle Phan and am trying it today (if you haven't seen her youtube tutorials, you should check her out). So far I'm pleased!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P300605


----------



## xprettypetalx

MAC barestudy PP and MAC shroom


----------



## ashleyroe

nars: ondine, voyage, & nightstar.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Tea Rose and Chanel Gris Exquis


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday Dior 781 Smoky Brown, today MAC Brule, Time & Space and Prepped for glamour


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried palette


----------



## Samia

Nubile Paint Pot on the lid and shroom as a highlighter


----------



## skydive nikki

LMDB fig, water sapphire, nutmeg, and jojo.


----------



## Cait

Stila - Gilded Gold on the lid, Sandstone in the crease, Bliss to blend.


----------



## DearBuddha

UD Buck, blended in crease


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel d'illusion ombre in epatant on the lid.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Bisque, Mythology, Sparkle Neeley Sparkle, Jest with Black Black e/l


----------



## reon

Too phased " naked eyes palette"


----------



## Pursegrrl

From UD Naked 2:  Pistol on lids and up into crease and Bootycall for inner corners and highlight.

Revlon colorstay liquid liner, upper lashline and YSL Shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Samia

MAC Nubile Paintpot, UD Naked 2 Tease and Booty Call


----------



## Cait

CG Shimmering Sands Trio over MAC Bare Study with Dark Diversion to line.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## declaredbeauty

chanel d'illusion ombre in emerveille on  the lid.. love this as an everyday eyeshadow


----------



## Cait

Benefit Brandy Dandy with MAC Moleskin

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## susu1978

MAC paint pot constructivist


----------



## skydive nikki

LMDB come one come all kaleidoscope


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet as Candy trio


----------



## declaredbeauty

chanel illusion d'ombre emerveille


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today just some Revlon ColorStay liquid liner on upper lashline and YSL Shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## NoSnowHere

UD Naked & Virgin


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Natural Smokes Quad
ELF Butternut Quad


----------



## Cait

Benefit Brandy Dandy (lid)
NARS Lola Lola (crease)
Stila Kitten (tear duct)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel fantasme, with dark purple from a LMDB palette.


----------



## Mima1104

urban decay naked palette one= toasted


----------



## vintagefinds

CG Tapestry Taupe


----------



## Mekinfrance

Sephora Blue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Night Elf palette


----------



## CountryGlamour

Almay Intense i-Color Smoky-i Eyeshadow for Brown Eyes


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweet Lust, Swish, Trax e/s w/ Vanilla pigment & Black Black e/l topped w/ Knight Diving e/s


----------



## girlygirl3

NARS Rajasthan duo:  The almond all over lid and the teal as liner on upper lashline


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Natural Smokes Quad with ELF Eyeshadow/Liner Stick in Basic/Brown


----------



## skydive nikki

Dior Couture gold


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot (base)
MAC Aurora pigment (lid)
Chanel Fauve eyeshadow (crease)
NARS Blondie (blend)


----------



## auntie em

Le Metier de Beaute's Eye Kaleidoscope in Modernist Merlot


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Rose De Mai and Gris Exquis


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Vex, Blue-Brown (from Duo #5), Sparkle Neely Sparkle, Kid & Jest; The Family Crest pigment as eyeliner


----------



## Samia

MAC Paintpot in Nubile, Eyeshadows from CD Nude Pink Design 508


----------



## ashleyroe

buberry antique rose, urban decay chopper, urban decay midnight cowboy rides again.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Maybelline Cream shadow (the bronze one) with a matte brown from BB Nude Palette


----------



## kathywko

Chanel Mystic eyes quad


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel Illusion D'ombre in Emerveille


----------



## gre8dane

NARS Orgasm Multiple w/ The Family Crest pigment as eyeliner


----------



## skydive nikki

Le Metier de Beaute Capitol Kaleidoscope


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Greensmoke, Wonder Woman dark green color, Jest & Kid e/s & Chanel Black/Green e/l (color?)


----------



## salsared

Mac: shroom, motif, expensive pink
Urban Decay: chopper(naked2)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchached Forest quad
NYX pigment in Oro Pearl


----------



## xprettypetalx

Mac jest and shroom


----------



## Prufrock613

Sunday Riley - Leprechaun 
Becca - Mermaid


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study (base)
WnW Brule Single (lid to brow)
NARS Blondie (socket)


----------



## nobit

urban decay naked palette


----------



## alove15

UD: Sidecar, buck, hustle 
Mac: Shroom, blackened red pigment 
Liner: Lancôme art liner in noir


----------



## d-girl1011

MAC phloof, jest and sable


----------



## alove15

UD: Sidecar, verve, ydk, gunmetal, naked, foxy
Liner: Lancôme art liner noir


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Midnight 15, Chase, Deeper


----------



## kathywko

Just MUFE aqua liner in 1L smudged  its shocking I don't have eyeshadow on today!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bobbi Brown Ultra Nude Palette


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Woodwinked with Stila Sandstone and Kitten


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Snakebite (from Naked 2) 
24/7 liner in Perversion and Lancome Doll Lashes mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## MJDaisy

nars portabello duo.


----------



## kristinized

maybelinne color tattoo eye shadow in tenacious teal


----------



## alove15

Mac woodwinked and mulch
Urban decay smog 
the balm Mary loumanizer


----------



## Samia

UD Naked 2's Tease and Booty Call


----------



## Pursegrrl

Snakebite and Verve from Naked 2.

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Ace, Half Truth, Omen
MAC: Naked Lunch, Blanc Type


----------



## Kansashalo

Makeup Geek e/s in Moondust and Ocean Breezes


----------



## alove15

Mac wood winked and mulch
Nars Albatross highlighter


----------



## kristinized

aybelinne color tattoo eye shadow in bronze - love it!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

MAC: Texture, Swiss Chocolate, Woodwinked, Brulé and Carbon.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just some UD liquid liner in Oil Slick on upper lashline...and Sephora Extreme Effect mascara in black.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Rhayne

None today but yesterday I wore several neutral brown colors from the E.L.F 100 shadow pallet.


----------



## alove15

Mac: Stars and Rockets, Satellite Dreams, Shroom
UD: Fishnet, electric liner
Lancôme artliner in noir 
Lancôme doll lashes


----------



## Cait

NYX Iced Mocha Jumbo Eye Pencil (lid)
ByTerry Coco Noire (crease)
NARS Blondie (blending)


----------



## J`adore LV

NARS mandochourie


----------



## ashleyroe

nars ondine, voyage, & night star.

again, one of my favorite combos.


----------



## pupeluv

R & R Sabotage w/ Burberry Midnight Brown


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula shimmer strip in Nude Eyes


----------



## NoSnowHere

Urban Decay virgin, sin, & hustle


----------



## Samia

Trying more combos with Eyeshadows from CD Nude Pink Design 508


----------



## alove15

TheBalm Mary loumanizer
UD: shag, scratch
Mac: Sketch, Dark Diversion Fluidline
Lancôme Doll lash


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Fierce & Tangy Color Tattoo (base)
WnW Penny (lid)
MAC Mulch (crease)
MAC Moleskin (blending)


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot!

can't recall the numbers, but it's a copper, bronze, and an off white shimmer.


----------



## handbaghappy

mac brule with mac omega lighting in the crease. still glitter shadow in opal lighting in the inner corner.


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
NARS Tzarine - the gold as a wash with the grey winged & smudged along upper lashline; and smudged along the outer 1/4 of the bottom lashes (whew!)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## susu1978

MAC paint pot constructivist


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Rose Gold Creme Eye Color with NARS AAE


----------



## FutureMrsD

Glacier Grey Creme Eyeshadow(mk), Coal mineral powder eyeshadow(mk) and Mk Eye primer


----------



## alove15

UD: smog, half baked, buck, bourbon 24/7 liner
Lancôme doll lash mascara


----------



## crystalcoffee

Clinique 111 choco-latte


----------



## alove15

UD toasted, darkhorse


----------



## Cait

MAC Cakeshop shadestick (base)
NARS Dogon - the left side all over the lid & the right applied wet & smudged into the lashline

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GenieBottle26

MakeupDIY said:


> So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?
> 
> I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


Urban Decay


----------



## J`adore LV

MAC patina


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique Lid Smoothie in Sassy-fras


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Chase, Deeper
Chanel Epatant


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Pistol and Bootycall.  Hmm...this is becoming a go-to staple in my workweek makeup! 

UD 24/7 liner in Perversion, upper lashline with YSL faux cils shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## yeppun_1

UD buck, half baked, and virgin


----------



## Mina Harker

No shadow right now, but my current fav is Lancome.


----------



## Cait

Mina Harker said:


> No shadow right now, but my current fav is Lancome.


 
OT, but I love your username!


----------



## Cait

The left side of the WnW Comfort Zone palette - Eyelid on the lid, Definer in the crease & outer v, with the Crease shade to blend & Browbone on the brow (duh.)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alove15

Mac Shroom, UD Suspect, UD Hustle, UD Peace
UD lucky 24/7 in waterline


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Gold Creme Colour, LMdB Jojo & NARS Ondine


----------



## Samia

Wore MAC paintpots Nubile and Groundwork today, long day out.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2 shadows from the Naked 2 palette


----------



## alove15

Naked 2: Foxy, Blackout
Lancôme artliner noir, Tarte aquaeyes black, lancôme doll lash mascara


----------



## Mekinfrance

Sephora Bleu Ciel


----------



## Georgia_

Satin Taupe from MAC.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Urban Decay- Vapour
MAC- Knight Divine, Twinks, Vanilla & Black Tied


----------



## declaredbeauty

mac soft and gentle msf as a brow highlight, mac folie e/s in the crease, and chanel illusion ombre in emerveille on the lid..


----------



## ashleyroe

physicians formula.


----------



## Marinela

MAC - Aloha pigment


----------



## alove15

UD Smog, Foxy, Bootycall
Mac Nubile paint pot 
Mac Dark Diversion Fluidline
UD Bourbon 24/7 pencil
Lancôme doll lash


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze (base)
UD Naked palette - Smog all over the lid, mix of Smog & Buck in the socket.
Prestige Total Intensity eyeliner in Deepest Black & UD Creep smudged along the upperlashline.


----------



## yeppun_1

Maybelline color tattoo bold gold as base, plus UD Hustle, naked, and virgin


----------



## kristinized

Maybelline Pomegranate Punk over Bad to the Bronze


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Quite a lot today:

MAC- Brulé, Shale, Star Violet, Nocturnelle, Sketch, Beauty Marked and Carbon. (Purple smokey eye)


----------



## DearBuddha

Elizabeth Arden Velvet Plumtones quad


----------



## Mina Harker

Cait said:


> OT, but I love your username!




Thank you, Cait.


----------



## queenbelle02

MAC Satin Taupe and All the Glitters


----------



## merekat703

Mac summer haze


----------



## declaredbeauty

mac soft and gentle as highlight and chanel cream eyeshadow in epatant


----------



## vintagefinds

NYX Autumn Sky


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Cairo & NARS Ondine


----------



## Samia

From naked2: Half Baked, Tease, Booty call and suspect.


----------



## alove15

UD sin, snakebite,bootycall,


----------



## it'sanaddiction

maybelline cream shadow the bronze one with Chanel beige lame


----------



## vintagefinds

NYX in flamingo... just discovered NYX recently and I'm loving all their stuff!


----------



## Samia

MAC groundwork, UD from Naked 1: naked, buck and virgin


----------



## GingerSnap527

Using my neglected Stila Color Wheel today. Time to wear some color!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Sumptuous Olive, Green Smoke, Humid and Vanilla


----------



## declaredbeauty

l'oreal infinite eyeshadow in antique brown


----------



## Samia

MAC Ground work Paint Pot and MAC Shroom


----------



## skydive nikki

RBR Delicate hummingbird and MAC prance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Kaska Beige eyeshadow quad


----------



## Marinela

MrsTGreen said:


> Chanel Kaska Beige eyeshadow quad


Sephora Colorful Mono Eyeshadow


----------



## alove15

Mac shroom, woodwinked, mulch
UD Bourbon liner


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet as Candy eyeshadow trio


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac vanilla, wedge and woodwinked


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry rosewood and gold trench.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Used my UD Naked 2: pistol on the lid, blackout in the outer-v, tease on the crease, foxy as a brow bone highlight. Then MAC Soft and Gentle to highlight the tear duct.


----------



## kristinized

maybelline cream shadow in asphalt and bronze


----------



## Prufrock613

by Terry Frozen Quartz
Cover Girl Tapestry Taupe


----------



## J`adore LV

nars taiga


----------



## Pursegrrl

I used UD primer potion in Eden all over my eye area :loves:

Then Psychedelic Sister (from BOS III) on the middle lid area.  What a gorgeous purple!
Pistol on inner and outer lids around the PS.  Bootycall for inner corners and softening the upper edge of the PS and Pistol.

MAC liquid liner in bootblack, upper lashline and YSL Shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Marinela

Maxfactor Dark broun


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes - Buff all over the lid, Bliss in the socket to blend, Sandstone in the crease.
Kitten in the tearduct.
Mix of Sandstone & the sparkly black winged & blended on the upperlashline.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## katiesonfire

E.L.F Sandstorm

I borrowed it from a friend and I'm surprisingly in love with the colour!!


----------



## alove15

Sleek original palette(all the neutrals)
UD foxy
Mac forever green liner


----------



## kristinized

kristinized said:


> maybelline cream shadow in asphalt and bronze



same colors, but this time the asphalt over the bronze. love these shadows!


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB Jojo & Corinthian


----------



## DivaCrat09

*Maybelline Cinnamon and MAC Espresso and Wood Winked. *


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's Amber Lights, Handwritten and Saddle


----------



## JulieDiva

I am wearing the new Chanel shadow quad, Eclosion...from the Spring line.

I use all 4 shadows, and it looks really unique and fresh.  Love Chanel!


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD smog and half baked.. mac msf in soft and gentle as a highlight.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I had an early dentist appointment, so I did a no-time-for-makeup smokey eye I saw on R29: Heavy kohl pencil all along the bottom half of lid, smudged up just to crease, and lined along bottom lash line/water line; topped with Laura Mercier Black Karat baked shadow on lid and in crease, and along the bottom lash line.  Perfect and easy!


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD BOS III:  Last Call on the lid, with a layer of Bordello to soften and blend out the upper edge in the crease.  YDK and Bootycall from Naked 2 for highlight.  

Revlon colorstay liquid liner, upper lashline and L'Oreal Voluminous carbon black mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Soft Brown, Espresso, Ricepaper, Carbon


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy eyeshadow trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

today just Kat Von D liquid liner, black upper lashline + Lancome Doll Lashes mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

Loreal infinite eyeshadow in antiqued brown and mac soft and gentle


----------



## mspera

Chanel - illusoire


----------



## Lilytan22

Shu uemura P ivory cream eye shadow sgd40 and metallic dark green (ME580) sgd 22.


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel Lilium quad


----------



## Cait

Chanel Kaska Beige Quad

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac vanilla, all that glitters, woodwinked, satin taupe and smut


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried eyeshadow palette


----------



## declaredbeauty

Loreal infinite e/s in midnight sky and mac soft and gentle


----------



## Samia

MAC nubile paintpot and used Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Bronze as eyeshadows


----------



## Eimii

MAC kid


----------



## declaredbeauty

chanel cream shadow in emerveille, maybelline e/s in antiqued brown, and mac soft and gentle msf


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac yoghurt, quarry and club


----------



## want_chanel

my current obsession, chanel vanites quadra


----------



## Cait

BE Nude Beach on the lid
BE Bare Skin in the crease
Stila Bliss to blend

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagloverBurr

Cover Girl Shimmering Sands trio...I was being lazy this morning


----------



## Samia

MAC groundwork Paintpot and Shroom


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel cream shadow in illusoire


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Dark Diversion gel liner as base topped with Heritage Rouge pigment, Kid e/s to blend & Jest to highlight.


----------



## Millee

Lime Crime Nymph and Victoria's Secret 24k.


----------



## declaredbeauty

glamourdoll. said:


> Chanel cream shadow in illusoire


Swatched this today! So pretty!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Random colors from my 28 neutral palette


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Beige Lame


----------



## coleybug

MAC - Naked Lunch
RBR - Delicate Hummingbird
UD - Verve


----------



## Cait

Prestige Golden Retriever (lid)
UD Smog (crease)
MAC Moleskin (blend)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Visionaire Duo in Gypsy


----------



## Eimii

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Alhambra


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today just a thick line of Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline and YSL Shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Beige Lame


----------



## Cait

NARS Cairo all over the lid
Chanel Taupe Gris in the socket 
Chanel Ombre d'illusion in Illusoire blended in the crease/outer v
Black winged liner (Jordana Fabuliner)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Blanc Type
Chanel eyeshadow quad in Lagons


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Naked 2:  Pistol on lids and up into crease and Verve for inner corners/highlight.
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline and L'Oreal voluminous million lashes mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## riry

Dior Quint in Incognito


----------



## declaredbeauty

Using my 28 neutral palette again and MAC soft and gentle msf to highlight


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Tainted, MIA, Blackout, Midnight 15


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo & MAC Moleskin, with Antique Green pigment & Maybelline Forest gel liner winged/blended.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Naked 2!  Tried something a little different for me...

...I started out with UDPP in Eden all over lids and up to browbone.  I'm super pale, and this shade gives my lids a nice finish.  Then I put Foxy all over the lids for a light creamy 'pop.'   Then, YDK in the hollow of my crease and a little upward onto the browbone, with a wash of Verve along the upper edge to blend.  

I typically put darker shadows on my lids, so doing a light shadow on lids with a darker crease color is a fun change!

UD liquid liner, oil slick, upper lashline and Sephora Extreme Effect mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge Bunny Rouge - Brocade Skipper
LM - Caviar Eye Stick in Khaki


----------



## Samia

Dior & Bobbi Brown


----------



## imjustagirl

MakeupDIY said:


> So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?
> 
> I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


lancome: honeymoon & lezard


----------



## wtmontana

Loreal Infallible Eyeshadow in Safara Treasure.


----------



## declaredbeauty

declaredbeauty said:


> Using my 28 neutral palette again and MAC soft and gentle msf to highlight



Same.


----------



## roundandround

Nars Night Fairy


----------



## faffy44

am going to use her eyeshadow palette for blue eyes as used yesterday and even my husband noticed


----------



## Cait

NYX Eucalyptus (lid)
NARS Blondie (blending)
Chanel Ombre d'illusion in Illusoire (crease/outer v/upper lashline)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wtmontana

Thanks ladies! 10% "Will do" haha..


----------



## Aimgrrrl

MAC paint pot in painterly all over lid
MAC paint pot in constructivist on lid and blended to crease. 
MAC fluidline in waveline on upper (tightlined)
Stila smudge stick in peacock on lower lid (tightlined)
MAC pigment in blue-brown on lid, patted on lid and smudged into crease so lid shows the blue color and crease fades to the coppery brown. 
Lancôme eyeshadow (can't remember the name of this one. It's a true matte white) on browbone and inner corners. 
Maybelline full n soft waterproof mascara in black.


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Shale, ATG, with a little Femme Fi & Grand Entrace


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

UD peace and MAC electric eel


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Tough as Taupe Color Tattoo (base, lid to cease)
Chanel Fauve (lid)
CG Tapestry Taupe (blending)


----------



## ashleyroe

nars douceurs de paris palette.


----------



## declaredbeauty

wet n wild comfort zone palette


----------



## tacyan

My eyeliner color is light gray


----------



## Cait

Benefit Lemon Aid (lid correction), MAC Malt in the socket with Blitz & Glitz Fluidline.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pursegrrl

I am debuting my first Makeup Geek e/s...Shimma Shimma and Mocha, worn over UDPP in Eden.  Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline and L'oreal voluminous carbon black mascara.  So far I am really liking the MUG e/s!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Hurrem1001

MAC Shroom
MAC Swimming

I'm wearing another dark green, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## twitspie

MAC Naked Lunch...all over the lid


----------



## kathywko

chanel beige lame


----------



## awhitney

MAC Naked Lunch


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy eyeshadow trio


----------



## wtmontana

MAC Woodwinked eyeshadow (all over lid)
Clinique Lid Smoothie in Currant Affair (crease)
NARS Soft Touch Pencil in Hollywoodland (highlight on brow and inner near tear ducts)


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Urban decay flash with fishnet on top of it


----------



## alove15

Mac woodwinked and mulch


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek e/s:  Purple Rain, Mocha and Shimma Shimma.

revlon colorstay liquid liner, upper lashline, and maybelline The Falsies mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## ashleyroe

inglot.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Carbon, Blanc Type


----------



## Cait

WnW Brule & NARS Blondie

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

MAC: Nubile Paintpot, Shroom and UD Tease from Naked 2


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Ombre Essentielle in #45 Safari.


----------



## Cait

NARS Cairo (lid)
MAC Bough Grey (crease)
CG Tapestry Taupe (blend)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Clinique eye base in Canvas and Clinique lid smoothie in Sassyfras


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip eyeshadow palette in Nude


----------



## romashka

MAC and Inglot


----------



## pupeluv

Estee Lauder DW Shadow Creme in Rich Bronze, LMdB Jojo, and R-side of NARS AAE


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried eyeshadow palette


----------



## rocksteadyek

Lancome Quad Eyeshadow


----------



## .jourdyn.

Chanel Enigma Quad


----------



## Cait

MAC Aurora pigment, CG Tapestry Taupe to blend with Bonne Bell Shadestick in Opal at the browbone.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel cream shadow in mirifique.


----------



## pupeluv

BECCA Doeskin, Tweed & Quartz < from the Avalon Palette


----------



## Samia

MAC paintpot in Groundwork


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Mulch, Soft Brown, All That Glitters, Ricepaper


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry rosewood.


----------



## daniela4




----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Mima1104

Nars Isolde


----------



## alove15

UD:
Half baked
Snakebite
Bootycall
Baked 24/7 liner in waterline

Lancôme Hypnose doll mascara


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Silver Ring, Swell Baby and Contrast


----------



## Samia

Bobbi Brown Bone all over finished with Stila Black liner


----------



## Cait

Too Faced In the Buff (wash), with Lap Dance on the lid & Birthday Suit to blend.
Chanel Illusoire blended along the upper lashline.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kmh1190

Bare Minerals celestine


----------



## girlygirl3

LMdB Antiquee Poupee


----------



## Pursegrrl

Having fun with the Makeup Geek e/s!  Unexpected (a nice, light taupey plum) on the outer v and crease, and Shimma shimma for inner corners and highlight.  GREAT over UDPP in Eden.

Kat Von D black liquid liner, upper lashline, and MAC false lashes extreme black mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## periogirl28

Bobbi Brown Rose Gold shimmer wash eye shadow


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Midnight Brown


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study paint pot & Chanel Ombre d'illusion in Illusoire. NYX Black in the outer-v.


----------



## alove15

Sleek Original Palette copper and taupe


----------



## Fiercefriend

Mac knight divine,carbon,silver ring
great combo of grays and black


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel's new Spring Eclosion eyeshadow quad - all four colours.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jill Stuart jelly eyeshadow in midnight purple.


----------



## ashlc68

Stila Kitten, Sunset and Sandstone


----------



## MC215

Dior 5-Color #841 (spring 2012)


----------



## *MJ*

MAC Shimmermoss, Humid, and Ricepaper


----------



## maggiesze1

Clinique Color Surge Shimmer eyeshadow in Daybreak as base, Urban Decay eyeshadow in Hotpants on eyelid and Estee lauder Pure shadow in Sugar cube as highlight


----------



## wtmontana

Youngblood's loose eyeshadow in Moonstone mixed with Napoleon Perdis' cake eyeliner sealer for a wet look.


----------



## MC215

I always wear bright and bold shadows for work but today I am wearing:
Dior 5-Color # 534 Rosy Nude because I am wearing a crazy bold orange lip today. LOL I feel so bright. :shame:


----------



## wtmontana

Loreal Infallible in green... Um, forget the name of it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MUFE Aqua Cream Color in #16


----------



## heiress-ox

L'oreal infallible in Bronzed Taupe & NARS night breed


----------



## Cait

Two stripes from the BB Rose Gold Shimmerbrick, Guerlain #00 Matte bronzer in the crease, with Bobbi Brown Black Ink gel winged.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wtmontana

Loreal Infallible in Flashback Silver.


----------



## Cait

Stila Kitten (lid), Bliss (crease/socket), Starlight (tear duct)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wtmontana

Loreal Infallible in Sahara Treasure. Gorgeous, almost smoky, gold.


----------



## ashleyroe

nars kuala lampur duo.


----------



## heiress-ox

Mac satin taupe, dazzle light, texture, prance & Chanel taupe gris


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

MAC Patina, Strada blush & Phloof!.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## knics33

Just Maybelline Bad to the Bronze 24 hour eye tattoo (cream shadow) and mascara... it was one of those mornings lol.


----------



## Tiare

By Terry Ombre Blackstar creme shadow stick in Frozen Quartz.

It's a pinky beige with gorgeous sparkle. I really love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## alyrris

Wearing chantecaille in pyrite and rose gold


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Naked 2:  Pistol and Bootycall.
Kat von d black liquid liner, upper lashline and Maybelline The Falsies mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip eyeshadow palette in Nude


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Illusiore


----------



## jo712

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## missha

Mac satin taupe
UD hustle


----------



## Kathleen1149

Nothing today, two over tired boys at home!  When I do, I love Bare Minerals eye primer and any of their shadows.  With the primer they stay all day!


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study (wash)
Chanel Illusoire (outer v & crease)
MAC Vapour (tear duct)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alyrris

Dior Mystic Smokeys with a touch of the light pink from Dior Garden Party palette


----------



## Cait

NARS O Illuminator on the lid with Benefit Brandy Dandy in the crease

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Today I'm wearing all Mac:
Yoghurt from lid-brow
Quarry on lid
Blackberry in crease and on lower lash line


----------



## girlygirl3

Edward Bess Berry Chic


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel's Iridiscent fluid eyeshadow in #40. This is such a quick and easy eye to do - I always add a little bit of a cats eye liner with it, very subtle but not just boring old eyelid only shadow


----------



## declaredbeauty

maybelline bad to the bronze and ud half baked


----------



## Samia

MAC mulch, shroom and brule


----------



## declaredbeauty

chanel ebouli, mac folie and soft and gentle msf


----------



## Cait

Stila Kitten (lid), Sandstone (crease), Bliss (blend)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

MAC Groundwork Paint pot, MAC eyeshadows in Brule , Shroom and Mulch


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD sin, toasted, hustle, and mac soft and gentle


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Blanc Type, Carbon
Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy eyeshadow trio


----------



## Samia

MAC Paintpot in Nubile and eyeshadows- Shroom, Brule and Down Brown


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Blanc Type, All That Glitters, Woodwinked, Mulch, Soft Brown


----------



## Cait

UD Suspect (lid)
NARS Blondie (socket)
Mix of UD Kush & Graffitt blended along upper & lower lashes, winged outward.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GingerSnap527

Four shades from the UD Naked 1 palette...so versatile!


----------



## pupeluv

HOURGLASS Gypsy Duo


----------



## wtmontana

Napoleon Perdis loose dust in Bronze Sands.


----------



## pupeluv

Dior #571 Smoky Nude


----------



## Agreen96

Mac pigments in Aloha. It's the first pigment collection I have purchased and I love them!


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain 93, rue passy


----------



## pupeluv

Dior #781 Smoky Brown


----------



## natters

maybelline 24hr colour tattoo in bad to the bronze.
nyx jumbo eye pencil in cottage cheese.


----------



## coconutsboston

Nars Bali


----------



## sumita

I am enjoying my Chanel illusion d'ombre myrifique cream eye shadow.


----------



## Leighsdesign

The exquisite new Cherry Blossom Kaleidoscope from Le Metier de Beaute!


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo
MAC Moleskin (socket)
MAC Float on By eyekohl & the teal eyelid colour from the WnW Blue Had Me at Hello palette along the waterline/lower lashes

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kristinized

Sila gilded gold


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Chantilly_lace

Bobbi Brown beige shimmer and lancome black liquid eyeliner pen


----------



## kristinized

Stila sandstone and night sky


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchanted Forest eyeshadow quad


----------



## wtmontana

Estee Lauder Cyber Silver


----------



## heiress-ox

Mac mauvement pigment and nars coconut grove


----------



## kristinized

Ulta's Deep Blue Something


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Quint Palette 609 Earth Reflection


----------



## Sunshine Rose

All MAC eyeshadows today from a Summer Trip palette circa 2009
Springtime skipper on lid
Waternymph on outer lid
Flashtrack in crease
Knight Divine blended out from crease and on lower lash line


----------



## wtmontana

Loreal Infallible eyeshadow in Hourglass Beige


----------



## pseze

Smashbox Softbox I got last fall. Using Fizz and Ignite from the palette.


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
UD Naked - Virgin (brow), Half-Baked (lid), Naked (socket), Sin (tear duct)
MAC Float on By eyekohl & the teal eyelid colour from the WnW Blue Had Me at Hello palette along the waterline/lower lashes


----------



## All Smiles

I used an eBay palette, beauty factory 120 palette and used a mat brown, canary yellow, fluro orange and pink

Sounds abit crazy but it's really grey and overcast outside and I thought I needed abit burst of colour to get me through today


----------



## pquiles

Used NARS Night Series set.. The glittery pink and then the dark green on top.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Maybelline color tattoo in bold gold


----------



## kristinized

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## Cait

3 shades from the ELF Bronzed Eye Beauty Book over NARS Cosmic Girl creme shadow as a base.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Nars madrague e/s duo and mac soft and gentle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Epatant
MAC: Soft Brown & Ricepaper


----------



## pupeluv

Lorac Snake Charmer Palette


----------



## kiss_p

Too Faced Romantic Palette - Classic look


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes - Kitten lash-brow, Bliss in the crease, Gilded Gold in the outer v and blended inward.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GingerSnap527

Various shades from my trust UD Naked 1 palette


----------



## mimika

I love MAC and Shu Uemura. I also love Japanese cosmetics like Majorlica Majorca, Kose, Kate, Integrate, etc etc


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Carbon, Ricepaper


----------



## MJDaisy

nars portobello duo


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Spy, Sabotage & Snakeskin


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Enchanted Forest eyeshadow quad


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes palette - Champagne on the lid, Bliss in the crease, Gilded Gold in the outer v & crease.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Skintight, Exile & Lost


----------



## declaredbeauty

chanel ebouli, mac folie, mac soft and gentle


----------



## Cait

UD Naked 2: Suspect (lid), Tease (crease), Busted (outer v & blended inward), Bootycall (tearduct)


----------



## periogirl28

Nars - Kuala Lumpur duo


----------



## declaredbeauty

Maybelline Bold Gold and MAC MSF Soft and Gentle


----------



## jwhitlock

Maybelline Color Tattoo in "Audacious Asphalt"


----------



## wtmontana

Youngblood Pink Diamonds
Illamasqua Hallow (I think that's what it's called) cream shadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek:  Unexpected and Shimma Shimma, over UDPP in Eden.
MAC liquid liner in bootblack, upper lashline, and Maybelline The Falsies mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## mspera

Chanel - beige lame


----------



## Nawarydoll

naked by Urban decay


----------



## pupeluv

Edward Bess Back to Basics Palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Tan pigment, Club, Carbon, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## Saaraneth

maybelline colour tattoo bold gold & ud side car


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Gypsy Duo w/ U.D. Hustle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip Eyeshadow Palette in Nude


----------



## modanhoney

Mac eyeshadows:
All that glitters (inner)
Saddle (center)
Cork (outer)
Expresso (crease)


----------



## pamie17

Naked palette: smog, half baked, gunmetal, sin & virgin


----------



## wtmontana

Maybelline Tattoo Eye Cream in Tough as Taupe, with MAC Mulch in the crease.


----------



## *MJ*

Dior Gris Gris Quint


----------



## chantal1922

Revlon Priceless Metals quad


----------



## GingerSnap527

Shadows from the Urban Decay 15th Anniversary palette and the Naked 2 palette


----------



## kristinized

Maybelline color tattoo in tenacious teal and audacious asphalt


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit Birthday Suit


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base)
UD Naked 2 - Half-Baked (lid), Bootycall (inner lid), Tease (crease), Foxy (browbone)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elleestbelle

dior incognito palette


----------



## knics33

Stila - Oasis and Go Lightly


----------



## Pursegrrl

My wonderful staple of Pistol and Bootycall (from UD Naked 2).  Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline, and Tarte Lights, Camera Lashes mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

maybelline bad to the bronze


----------



## Billyfulness182

declaredbeauty said:


> maybelline bad to the bronze


Meeee tooo! But I have MAC Naked Lunch on top of that!


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry rosewood & gold trench.


----------



## chantal1922

The purple and dark bronze colors in the Sephora Pro Lesson Palette for brown eyes.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac sumptuous olive, humid and club.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pupeluv

Just got it and had to put it on, Hourglass Duo in Suede.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lancome purple. I can't remember the name. But it comes in a palette with five colors.


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Midnight 15, Flow, Chase, Deeper


----------



## declaredbeauty

maybelline bad to the bronze


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Hocus Pocus, Trax e/s, Vanilla pigment & Black Black e/l


----------



## alyrris

laura mercier african violet, guava, gold dust


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Rose de Mai single colour shadow


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Carbon, Blanc Type


----------



## Cait

UD Naked: Half-Baked all over the lid, Buck to blend, Smog in the crease, Darkhorse in the outer v & Virgin to highlight

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wtmontana

Urban Decay Naked 2 palette - Half Baked in the crease, Foxy on the brow. One of the NARS Long Wearing Eyeliner in the ruo or whatever it's called (dark green colour).


----------



## Cait

Chanel Illusoire all over the lid
MAC Copperplate to blend
MAC Patina in the crease
NARS Copacabana Multiple to highlight

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Girlnyc76

Le métier de beaute jojo and spicy...


----------



## winniejo

TOO FACED Shadow Insurance Candlelight


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Athma Eyeshadow Quad


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Kid, Time & Space, Magnetic Fields, Jest w/ Black Black e/l


----------



## declaredbeauty

Ysl tawny palette


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Nars Lhasa


----------



## pupeluv

MAC ATG & Sable


----------



## declaredbeauty

NARS Lhasa on lid, dark purple in the crease, and mac soft and gentle to highlight


----------



## Pursegrrl

Really enjoying the Makeup Geek e/s!  Purple Rain, Unexpected and Shimma Shimma for a purply smokey eye.  Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline.  MAC liner in Smolder, lower lashline and Artistry Length & Definition mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## winniejo

NARS All About Eve
MAC Malt


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

None, unlike me. But I didn't feel like it today.


----------



## allurella

mac ricepaper and satin taupe!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil 

XXXOO PG


----------



## declaredbeauty

used colors from wet n wild pride and vanity palette, mac soft and gentle


----------



## Cait

UD Naked 2: Chopper all over lid, Snakebite in the crease, Pistol in the outer v
MAC Moleskin to blend

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Sable & All That Glitters


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing a Jane Iredale Palette. I think it is the night palette. I can't really remember but it has five colors, starting with a pearl and working up to a chocolate brown and black.


----------



## reon

Naked 1 today!


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo with MAC Patina in the crease

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Machick333

MAC all that glitters inner corder
MAC Woodwinked on lid
MAC Brule eyebrow highlight 


simple for work


----------



## Cait

NARS All About Eve Duo
UD Tease in the socket
Prestige TI in Olive in the lower waterline with MAC Humid to set & winged out

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## declaredbeauty

chanel epatant


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Athma Quad


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Young Venus, Trax, Grand Galaxy e/s, Vanilla pigment with Black Black e/l topped with Hocus Pocus e/s


----------



## Samia

Got dressed up for a night out with UD Virgin, naked and buck, kept the eye shadow simple and neutral and went winged out with my Maybelline Gel eye liner! As good as the BB and Mac and a fraction of the cost

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cascherping

Inglot pearl


----------



## Cait

Stila In the Light/Naturaleyes palette: 
Buff all over the lid
Bliss in the socket/to blend
Gilded Gold in the crease
NYX Black to deepen outer-v

BB Black Ink gel liner winged out
Ardell #102 lashes & Benefit They're Real! to finish

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## declaredbeauty

NARS Madrague duo w/ mac soft and gentle


----------



## Couture_Girl

sea me shadestick from MAC blended out with buck mixed with naked from the Naked Palette, and then used virgin as a highlight, since it was blue school spirt day c:


----------



## gre8dane

Chanel: Torrent liquid shadow & Black Jade e/l with
MAC: Swimming, Diana Undercover, Jest


----------



## declaredbeauty

Chanel emerveille and mac soft and gentle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot: 395, 390, 461, 409


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Urban Decay Virgin on the lid with Naked and Buck in the crease.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

MUFE Aqua Black 
MAC Carbon
MAC Humid
MAC Bitter
MAC Gesso


----------



## jo712

Chanel Illusoire in a wing liner shape


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study paint pot (base)
MAC Vapour all over the lid
Chanel Mirifique blended along the upperlashline into the outer v & crease
NARS Blondie to transition all that
MAC Pink Opal pigment in the tear duct


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot: 395, 390, 409, 461, 407
MAC Tan pigment


----------



## wtmontana

Bobbi Brown Pale Pink eyeshadow.


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry antique rose.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried palette


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac paintpot in Genuine Treasure all over the lid
Satin Taupe layered over it
Smut in the crease
Brule on browbone


----------



## declaredbeauty

28 Neutral Palette shades and highlighted with Sally Girl Champagne


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Duo Exhibition


----------



## Cait

UD Naked all over the lid.
NARS Galapagos in the outer v/crease blended inward.
UD Virgin to highlight brow & tear duct.


----------



## declaredbeauty

maybelline tenacious teal, nars coconut grove, and sally girl champagne


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow  in #40.


----------



## declaredbeauty

ysl palette in tawny


----------



## wtmontana

NARS Soft Touch Pencil in Dark Rite w/ NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Pots and Pans.


----------



## Cait

Guerlain #06 Les Fumes Quad - the shimmery silver on the lid, the mauve shade in the socket, and the matte dark grey blended & winged along the upper-lashline.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Spy w/ Becca Doeskin & Tweed from the Avalon Palette


----------



## Wilmaerika

Make Up Store Pollution


----------



## elleestbelle

dior incognito palette


----------



## Cait

UD Naked2: YDK on the lid, Snakebite in the crease, Tease to blend & blackout in the outer v.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze
MAC: Soft Brown, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## yeppun_1

UD Naked


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Sweet As Candy trio
MAC: Blanc Type, Carbon


----------



## Cait

UD Naked 2: Verve all over lid, Tease in the crease, Busted in the outer v with Blackout along the lashline.


----------



## InimitableD

I've fallen back in love with my BareMinerals eyeshadows lately.  For awhile, I was all about the Urban Decay Naked palettes, and I still love them, but I'm just not using them as often anymore.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Ysl palette in tawny


----------



## pinkypromise

Wash of MAC Expensive Pink on lid and Beige-ing on brow bone and inner corner.


----------



## heiress-ox

theBalm Nude'Tude palette (for the first time) - stand-offish on lid, sultry in crease & sleek in the outer-v as well as to line the upper lashlines


----------



## nixnako

I'm wearing my everyday eyeshadow color from Naked palette darkhorsen& buck


----------



## mzbag

Estee Lauder Limited Edition pure color eyeshadow


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo with MAC Moleskin in the crease
UD 24/7 liner in Ransom in the outer 1/3 of thr lower waterline with Psychadelic Sister blended over that & winged out slightly

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## declaredbeauty

maybelline bad to the bronze on the lid, mac swiss chocolate in the crease, and sally girl champagne on the brow bone.


----------



## wtmontana

NARS 9951 Pleasures of Paris palette.
Used Abyssinia as a highlight on my brow, Violetta all over main lid, Nepal in crease and Fez as a sort of thick eyeliner effect on my top lid close to the lashes with the Models Prefer smudge eyeshadow brush.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## declaredbeauty

nars madrague e/s duo w/ sally girl champagne to highlight


----------



## pupeluv

MAC ATG & Haux


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study paint pot (base)
Guerlain Les Fumes Quad - the taupe-y grey shimmer on the far left all over the lid, the matte grey to blend in the crease with the silvery shade in the inner tear duct


----------



## heiress-ox

needed to give my mac shadows some love; bronze on the lid, handwritten in the crease with nars coconut grove as liner and to add depth in outer v.


----------



## Prufrock613

NARS light side of AAE duo (eyelid)
LMdB Canvas (upper lid)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Baked, Not Fried eyeshadow palette


----------



## nixnako

MAC brule all over the lid with bold liner


----------



## Charee

Dior 1 Couleur in Beige Print and Nars Soft Touch Shadow Pencil in Hollywoodland!


----------



## Cait

UD Foxy on the lid with Tease in the socket

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## declaredbeauty

UD Smog on the lid, darkhorse in the crease, and sin as a brow bone and tear duct highlight.


----------



## wtmontana

Benefit Creaseless Cream Eyeshadow/Liner all over my lid in Birthday Suit.


----------



## roundandround

Nars night fairy


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac satin taupe, mac espresso, vanilla highlight


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze (lid)
NARS Galapagos (crease)
MAC Moleskin (blending, & along the lower lashline)
Stila Kitten (tearduct)


----------



## pinkmom66

4 colors from the Naked 2 palette.  Cant remember all the names.


----------



## heiress-ox

bare minerals ready eyeshadow 2.0 in The Epiphany


----------



## kiss_p

thebalm Nude 'tude palette - selfish, sophisticated, sultry and snobby.


----------



## pupeluv

Becca Quartz, Doeskin & Tweed from the Avalon palette


----------



## swtstephy

Too Face Peach Fuzz, Coral Crush and Chocolate Sun from the Summer Eye palette


----------



## BrittanyDarling

nothing but painterly paint pot by mac


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYX Green Tea
MAC: Greensmoke, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

Benefit Brandy Dandy (lid)
NARS Galapagos (crease/outer v)
MAC Moleskin (blending)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Nars Kalahari Duo


----------



## Necromancer

Atelier Professional greys


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 781 Smoky Brown


----------



## Cait

UD Naked1: Buck in the crease, Smog in the outer corner, Sin all over the lid with Naked to blend.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Sumptuous Olive, Nocturnelle, Carbon, Ricepaper


----------



## heiress-ox

Mac naked lunch, satin taupe and quarry


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

UD Sin & Bare Escentuals Moss


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Naked Lunch & Style Snob


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Stars N Rockets
Urban Decay Omen and Evidence


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre Epatant, Sable and Tigerlily.


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYX: Green Tea, Aquamarine trio
MAC: Clarity, Ricepaper
Lancome: Kitten Heel


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Urban Decay Sin & Bare Escentuals Moss


----------



## marie0505

Makeup Forever Aqua Cream in #13. Works fabulously!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Nocturnelle, Blanc Type


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's Rose de Mai and Safari...


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Indianwood paintpot
Stila Citrine and Black Diamond

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elleestbelle

Dior incognito palette


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Spy, Affair & Snakeskin


----------



## pupeluv

I usually use MAC Brule or R&R Spy as a base; today R&R Spy, NARS Fez & Ondine


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

NYX TS15: Aloha, Mink Brown, Deep Bronze


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel Lucky Stripes


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## merekat703

MAC : Guilt by Association, Dalliance and Ricepaper


----------



## MJDaisy

nars portobello duo. use it every day!


----------



## Cait

MAC Brule on the lid
NARS Galapagos in the crease
MAC Moleskin to blend

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel


----------



## Cait

Chanel Kaska Beige - the beige all over the lid, shimmery brown in the crease, deep eggplant winged along the upper lashline, and the lighter plum along the outer 1/3 of the bottom lashline.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Pure Creation Paintpot with an old Bourjois pigment in Bleu Rosé over it


----------



## heiress-ox

mac all that glitters, sable & quarry.


----------



## Neo007

Chantecaille eye shadow in Sel


----------



## crashtestdummy

NARS Isolde and Josie Maran Capuccino


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Sumptuous Olive, Greensmoke, Club, Ricepaper


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC PP in Bare Study and Urban Decay Virgin, Sin, Sidecar, Smog and Darkhorse all from Naked 1


----------



## pupeluv

Stila Kitten & MAC Sable


----------



## michie

The NYX "butt" Naked palette, a silvery gray color and black.


----------



## alyrris

Clarins enchanted summer palette, my first time trying clarins eyeshadow, this one was fantastic!


----------



## Dancechika24

Urban Decay - chopper!


----------



## heiress-ox

theBalm nude'tude palette (it totally eclipses the naked1 palette in my opinion), i used the colours stand offish, sultry, schitzo and sexy with sleek as liner


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek Unexpected and Shimma Shimma over UDPP in Sin.  Kat Von D black liquid liner, upper lashline and Lancome Doll lashes mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC - Yoghurt, Quarry and Blackberry

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

Just MAC paintpot in Nubile, with Bobbi Brown's Gel Liner in Black Plum and Clinique Mascara


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Fierce & Tangy (base)
Too Faced Summer Eye - Coral Crush on the lid, Toasted Coconut in the crease
MAC Moleskin to blend


----------



## elleestbelle

dior lifting amber palette


----------



## stephani3

YSL esprit couture palette, not the purple as I am yet to figure out how not to make myself look like i have a black eye lol also i have only just gotten into wearing eyeshadow so excuse my attempt haha


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Sparkle Neely, Sparkle!  From the MAC Bloggers' Obsessions collection awhile back.

What I love about it:  it's a beautiful, rich bronze with just enough glitter

What's hard for me:  it's a tad too yellow for my cool-toned skin, so it's hard to blend effectively.  Plus it's a Satin finish (did not know when purchasing) and that's the hardest of the MAC finishes for me to blend no matter the color.

I was just playing around with it tonight when it arrived and will probably try it tomorrow for work over UDPP in Sin, which has some shimmer and is a little more forgiving for e/s blending goof ups on me 

XXXOO PG


----------



## heiress-ox

laura mercier burnished copper as a base & then all MAC shadows : all that glitters, antiqued and handwritten.  (i'm going away for 2 weeks on sunday,so have been roadtesting dif combinations so I can see what to bring!)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Naked 2:  Pistol and Bootycall over UDPP in Sin.
Plus a tiny touch of MAC Sparkle Neely, Sparkle on the outermost v.
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline
MAC Plushlash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## jesscat

Shades from my Naked palette - haven't used eyeshadow in about a month and went right back into it! Sin all over the eyelid, buck in the crease, naked on top of that, the dark greenish one (forget what it's called right now) on the outer corner, the dark brown in the middle, and then the lightest color under my eyebrows and in the inner corners 

Sounds like a lot, but it's my go-to routine!


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Infalliable, Iced Latte all over the lid
NARS Blondie in the socket
Bit of a WnW cream, ivory glitter shadow in the tearduct & centre of lid


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Earth Reflection


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Style Snob & Buckwheat


----------



## DimePoNaDime

I keeps it cheap but forever fabulous so I'm sporting my wet n' wild vanity palette! Love it!


----------



## heiress-ox

L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadow in Amber Rush & theBalm Nude'Tude Palette (Sexy, Sultry & Sleek)


----------



## Samia

From UD Naked 1 Buck and Sin and MAC Brule


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl shadow as a base. 
Lancome Golden Frenzy palette - two of the goldy/bronze colours with MAC Soft Brown in the socket to blend, the black liner shade winged along the upper-lashline.
NARS Copacabana Multiple in the tear duct.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo.
L'Oreal Infalliable, Bronzed Taupe in the crease.
UD24/7 & shadow in Ransom winged along the lower lashline/waterline.


----------



## Samia

UD naked: Half Baked, Smog, Booty call


----------



## Cait

The olive-y browbone shade in the WnW Comfort Zone palette on the lid.
MAC Soft Brown to blend.
Becca SSP in Pearl on the browbone & in the tearduct.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Night Elf palette


----------



## jesscat

From UD Naked2 - suspect from the crease up, tease in the crease, and then Jemma Kidd Makeup Stardust in Cosmos


----------



## Machick333

Using my Bobbi Brown Shimmer brick as E/s sincei dont like it as a highlighter!


----------



## Cait

BE Nude Beach on the lid, with L'Oreal Infalliable Bronzed Taupe in the crease.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Birds & Berries, Club, Time & Space, Ricepaper


----------



## exotikittenx

MAC Groundwork paint pot.. The best IMO, with Bobbi Brown Nudes palette.


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal amber rush, with theBalm nude'tude palette!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## pupeluv

LM Metallic Creme Eye Color in Gold w/ Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## mrs moulds

MAC Grain, Sunny Outlook & Fresh Flare.


----------



## heiress-ox

laura mercier burnished copper metallic creme colour with nars lola lola & coconut grove in the crease


----------



## wtmontana

MAC Club eyeshadow in crease, with Youngblood's Pink Diamonds eyeshadow to blend.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Clinique Lots flower trio.


----------



## Samia

UD Naked 1: Sin, Virgin and Buck


----------



## wtmontana

From the Naked2 eyeshadow palette: Pistol and Verve and Suspect.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## shoegal27

Mac ES in Black tied, blending into Avon eyeliner called Black ice.. so cool
MAC soft brown in crease,
MAC blank type on brow bone
lots of black mascara
This has become my signature ES.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Duo Suede


----------



## heiress-ox

lorac unzipped palette (i used unreal, unconditional & unbridled)


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Lhasa on lid, Stila Black Diamond in crease and Mac Shroom on browbone


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Sandstone & Kevyn Aucoin Goddess


----------



## Cait

Benefit Lemon Aid (lid)
NARS Coconut Grove (crease), UD Buck to blend, Naked to blend all that.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly paint pot topped with MAC shadows Orb, Mylar, Satin Taupe & Typographic.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot #461
Chanel Illusion D'Ombre Epatant
MAC Nocturnelle


----------



## upclosenstylish

MAC Brule all over the lid!


----------



## MissLaraDL

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Inglot #461
> Chanel Illusion D'Ombre Epatant
> MAC Nocturnelle



Loooove Chanel's Epatant----my fave illusion d'ombre e/s!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel 51 Montaigne palette


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB JoJo, Corinthian & MAC Vex


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Lagons palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a little MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!  Kat von D liquid black eyeliner, upper lashline and Maybelline The Falsies mascara.  I'm super duper fair and this PP shade really wakes up my tired eyes, LOL!

XXXOO PG


----------



## mspera

Chanel - taupe delicat duo


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study (base)
UD N1 - Sidecar on the lid, Naked in the socket, Virgin on the brow.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly paint pot (base)
Guerlain 29 Rue de Sevres palette


----------



## raiderette74

Urban Decay Rollergirl pallette.


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit Birthday Suit with Dior Earth Reflection


----------



## MissLaraDL

Chanel Epatant
MAC Stars&Rockets
Sugarpill Poisoj Plum

Lancome Artliner
YSL waterproof e/p
YSL Socking mascara


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Shimmering Taupe creme


----------



## raiderette74

I used my Tarte True Blood Pallette.  The Gold color, light gold and orangish peach.  I don't know all the names off hand lol


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes - Kitten on the lid, Bliss in the crease, Gilded Gold in the outer v & blended inward.


----------



## alley285

Chanel illusion d'ombre in  illusoire and epatant. They are great


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot 461
NYX: Golden Dune, Vanilla Sky
MAC Tan pigment


----------



## misstrine85

MAC Paint Pot in Painterly and UD Half Baked


----------



## Cait

Boring again - Stila Kitten on the lid, MAC Malt in the crease. Winged MAC Blitz & Glitz gel liner.


----------



## raiderette74

UD Ammo Pallette- Last Call, Grifter and Polyester Bride


----------



## Cait

Essence Cream Shadow, Glammy Goes To (base)
MAC Patina (lid)
Chanel Taupe Grise (outer v/outer lid)


----------



## raiderette74

Stila Smokey Eye Talking Palette


----------



## deltalady

Milani Coffee Shop on the lid and MAC Glamour Check in the crease blended out with MAC Texture and MAC Rice Paper to highlight.


----------



## pupeluv

R&R Sabotage on the right & Burberry Pale Barley on the left.....I wanted to see if they are too similar.


----------



## raiderette74

Tarte Amazonian Clay Eyeshadow Palette-Shimmering Buff- Shimmering Sable-Shimmering Cocoa-Matte Coffe Bean


----------



## DearBuddha

UD Buck


----------



## Cait

Essence Cream Shadow, Glammy Goes To (base)
TF Summer Eye palette - Peach Fuzz on the lid, Toasted Coconut as liner, with Guerlain #00 Matte Bronzer in the crease.


----------



## sunglow

Bobbi Brown Rose Gold and Beach Honey cream shadow


----------



## raiderette74

MAC patina on lid, ricepaper on brow bone and trax in crease.  Loving this combo.


----------



## santeka

MAC Paint Pot in Painterly, Brule all over, Kid on lower part of lid and Brown Down in crease. A perfect "everyday" look for me!


----------



## Cait

Essence Stay in Place cream shadow, Glammy Goes To (base)
TF Summer Eye palette - Suunbeam lash to brow, Cocoa Beach along the lower outer 1/3 of lashline and the outer v
MAC Moleskin in the crease


----------



## ulli64

Art Deco Eyeliner,Rival de Loop eyeshadow in ivory and lightblue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coastal Scents Mirage palette


----------



## elleestbelle

Dior lifting amber 5 color palette


----------



## Cait

Chanel Duo - Sable all over lid, Emouvant in the outer v & crease
MAC Malt to blend


----------



## MissLaraDL

Victoria's Secret Hypergloss eye shimmer


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coastal Scents Mirage palette
Lancome Kitten Heel


----------



## Millee

A Jane quad in Milan. It's a really surprising drugstore find. Buttery smooth shadows just like in the Naked palette.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Holiday 2011 Celebration eyeshadow palette


----------



## mira_uk

Addiction Fudge and MAC Vanilla pigment


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Stilla's Kitten all over the lid and Mac's Rice paper on the brow bone.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Woodwinked, Club, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB On the Coast


----------



## DearBuddha

Urban Decay Smog, Virgin, Naked, and Dark Horse


----------



## Elvawith

MAC Woodwinked


----------



## ellacoach

3 of the colours from the Chanel Prelude quad


----------



## Cait

3 colours from the NYX Bohemian Rhapsody 10-Pan.


----------



## Astrid K

I was wearing Chanel Illusion dOmbre Long-Wear Luminous Eyeshadow in the color emmerveile and MAC teddy eyeliner


----------



## heiress-ox

Urban Decay Naked2: Chopper, Snakebite, Blackout & Bootycall


----------



## MrsTGreen

Coastal Scents Mirage palette


----------



## Cait

NARS Dogon Duo - the taupe-grey-green shade on the lid, with NARS Blondie to blend out.
Stila Stargazer Smudgestick with the navy shade on the outer third of the lower lashline.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel 51 Montaigne palette


----------



## Cait

UD N2: Chopper on the lid, Snakebite in the crease with a slight bit of Tease to blend, Foxy on the browbone & Bootycall in the tearduct.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## heiress-ox

Barry m dazzle dust in tan, thebalm nude tide palette and Barry m electric blue dazzle dust in electric blue on lower lash line


----------



## LeBolDuChaton

stila smudge pot in kitten


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Demure quad


----------



## Cait

UD N2: YDK on the lid, Tease to blend, Bootycall on the brow.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Kuala Lumpur Duo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Epatant


----------



## paper_flowers

theBalm jealous jordana, jet-setting jennifer, all about alex, mac humid, mac brule


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked2 (verve, ydk, tease & busted)


----------



## Cait

UD N2: Suspect on the lid, Snakebite in the crease, with a tad bit of Bootycall in the tearduct.


----------



## Cait

UD Naked 2 (again): YDK on the lid, Tease to blend with Busted in the crease. A mix of Busted & Blackout as winged liner.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC Soft Brown
Dior Quint in Royal Khaki


----------



## exotikittenx

Nars Silk Road duo.  Love it!


----------



## heiress-ox

sally girl bronze baked shadow, mac swiss chocolate, texture & nylon


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit
...over UDPP in Sin.
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Quint in Royal Khaki


----------



## exotikittenx

Day: Nars Silk Road Duo with Chanel Emerveille as a base
Night: Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio


----------



## boscobaby

Integrate...


----------



## Cait

Benefit Skinny Jeans CCS (lid)
MAC Moleskin (crease)
WnW Brule (browbone)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis (purple)
Stila Diamond Lil (taupe)
...over UDPP in Sin
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
L'Oreal smoldering black liner, lower lashline
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes mascara

...ahhh, a classic example of having no brand loyalty! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

NYX Champagne (lid), My Favorite Color (tear duct), MAC Soft Brown (crease).


----------



## bellelumiere

*MAC *_Orb _(all over lid)
*MAC *_Dazzlelight _(browbone highlight)
*Stila *_Kitten _(inner corner highlight / mid-lid highlight)


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Yoghurt, Quarry and Blackberry


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Lifting Amber palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## Cait

Benefit Skinny Jeans CCS (base)
Chanel Fauve (lid)
NARS Coconut Grove (crease)
NARS Blondie (blending)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## heiress-ox

burberry pale barley & midnight brown


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Suede Duo


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC Rice Paper, Handwritten, and Black Tied


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Holiday 2011 Celebration Eye Palette


----------



## Cait

Chanel Spring(?) 2012 Duo - Sable all over lid, Emouvant in the crease with Guerlain Terracotta Matte #00 to blend

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Neo007

Burberry Trench and Rosewood


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Chai Latte Quad - the dark brown Liner colour on the lid, the matte lighter brown Lid colour to blend out, with the bronzey metallic Crease colour along the lower lashline.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze (base)
UD Naked 1 palette: Buck to blend, Hustle in the crease, Sidecar on the lid, with Darkhorse in the outer corners.


----------



## jgodfree

I'm using benefit lust duster ( gogo girl ), it has an amazing finish and lasts for hours! Going to buy lots more colours! X


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bordello.

XXXOO PG


----------



## bellelumiere

*MAC *Paint Pot in_ Bare Study_ /* Urban Decay *_Sin_


----------



## ULTRALUXE

UD Verve and Pistol with Snakebite from the Naked 2 palette.


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Gypsy


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Mac Sumptuous Olive all over lid and Mac Clarity MES blended into crease


----------



## Cait

Lancome Golden Frenzy Palette - shimmery far-right shade on the lid, matte centre shade in the crease with a bit of MAC Strada blush to blend & the shimmery white in the tearduct.


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal infallible in tender caramel (do not recommend, this one is chunky & not a good texture at all, still pigmented though) with nars coconut grove & mac vanilla pigment.


----------



## Cait

NYX Iced Mocha JEP (base) with NYX Iced Mocha Single on the lid with NARS Blondie to blend.


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Gaze, MAC Buckwheat & Hourglass Exhibition Duo


----------



## alley285

benefit velvet eyeshadow in rich beach and the darkest color by Chanel "mystic eyes" quad


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Vue w/ MAC Wedge


----------



## stacmck

Chanel Dunes quad


----------



## Shreya1098

Urban decay naked 2 palette

Snakebite-lid
Busted- crease
Blackout- outer corner ( just a little)


----------



## Cait

MAC Aurora pigment (lid)
MAC Vapour (tear duct)
NARS Blondie (crease)


----------



## stacmck

Urban Decay Naked palette - I think I used Sin, Naked, and Buck today.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Honesty, Patina, Sable, Jaunty, Brule and NARS Galapagos


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol, over the UD primer potion in Sin.

Revlon ColorStay black liquid liner, upper lashline, and YSL Faux Cils Shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC All that glitters (lid) Wedge (crease) Brulé (brow)


----------



## girlygirl3

Guerlain Place Vendome palette - I just used the shimmery gold and the satin grey and blended the edges


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Kuala Lumpur duo


----------



## Cait

UD N1: Half-Baked on the lid, Buck in the crease & Virgin to highlight


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Swell Baby, Silver Ring, Prussian and Contrast


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Urban Decay's Suspect... I'm almost out.. I need to buy the big version... >_<


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC All That Glitters, Wedge, Satin Taupe and Smut.


----------



## Cait

UD N2: Suspect on the lid, Tease in the crease, with a mix of Pistol & Blackout winged along the upper lashes & BB Violet Ink gel.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Infalliable - Tender Caramel on the lid.
MAC Moleskin to blend.
NARS Lola Lola in the crease, outer v & the outer 1/3 of the lower lashes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay:  Last Call, Pistol and Bordello

XXXOO PG


----------



## pupeluv

E.L. Double Wear Shadow Creme 22 Cafe Au Lait


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Juxt, Feeling Fresh, Humid and MES Clarity


----------



## pquiles

NARS Persepolis duo with Night Series (dark blue)  in the outer corners


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes/In the Light: Buff lid-brow, Bliss in the crease, Gilded Gold in the outer v & crease.


----------



## legaldiva

Estee Lauder duo: Sugar biscuit all over lid & Tempting Mocha at the outer edges of eyelid.  

It's complementing a forest green sleeveless dress with a snakeskin print blazer.


----------



## Toujoursluxe

Urban decay blackout


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Indianwood and Genuine Treasure as a base with Stila Kitten, Jewel and Urban Decay Jones over them.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday Celebration Eye Palette


----------



## DearBuddha

NARS Kalahari e/s duo


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal bronzed taupe & mac carbon.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Benefit- Skinny Jeans creaseless cream shadow on the lid and as liner (outside) for lower lid
MAC- Apres Ski in the crease and above, Smoke & Diamonds on the lid, Carbon on outer V, Vanilla highlight.
MUFE- Aqua Black in waterline/smudged in lashes and top lid.


----------



## exotikittenx

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Bright Moon MES


----------



## heiress-ox

got my makeup done @ the armani counter - was the first time i was actually pleased when someone else did my makeup:

armani etk in #28 & 24 and armani maestro eyeshadows in #4 and #28


----------



## Cait

UD Lost on the lid, Secret Service to blend & Walk of Shame to highlight.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC MES in Magnetic Attraction


----------



## lovepup

UD naked palette (first three shades)


----------



## princessDD

Naked 2 - Verve, Snake bite,  Foxy, Bootycall


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel Ombre D'Eau Fluid Iridescent Eyeshadow in #40 'Source' up to brow with Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liner in Skinny Jeans over the lid.


----------



## Aeris

No eye shadow, just eye liner. And I discovered that leaving out the eye shadow stops my eye liner from smudging!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Lhasa and MAC Black Tied


----------



## exotikittenx

Nars silk road duo over Chanel Emerveille cream shadow


----------



## stacmck

Urban Decay Virgin/Naked/Buck


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Last Call, Bordello and Pistol

XXXOO PG


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Lhasa, MAC Bright Moon and Brulé


----------



## stacmck

Smashbox trio in Multi-Flash - used the peachy and the pink shades


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal bronzed taupe infallible (been reaching for this ALOT more than my higher end stuff lately), mac carbon & ricepaper.


----------



## exotikittenx

Wet n wild Silent Treatment palette... Just used the two darker shades blended together to create a soft smoky liner.


----------



## Cait

Benefit Silky Finish shadow in Buckle Bunny on the lid.
MAC Copperplate in the crease.
NARS Blondie to blend.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## girlygirl3

Giorgio Armani ETK #28 Red Platine


----------



## stacmck

Too Faced Velvet Revolver/Push-Up/Heaven from the Natural Eye palette


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Shimmermoss, Prussian and Contrast. Brule and Shroom for brow and highlight


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Tender Caramel on lid with Bronzed Taupe in crease. NARS Galapagos in the outer v.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Wet n Wild Walking on Eggshells trio


----------



## ADDIEtude664

Urban Decay Naked


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## No Cute

Sephora Almost Nude palette with a touch of a Lancome purple.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC All that Glitters, Satin Taupe, Smut and Brulé


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC All that Glitters, Wedge and Vanilla


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Mineralized e/s in Earthly and Aurora


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo, MAC Moleskin in the crease with L'Oreal Infalliable in Enigmatic Purple as winged liner.


----------



## heiress-ox

giorgio armani eyes to kill in #6 khaki pulse and #20 obsidian black


----------



## handbaghappy

Chanel emerville cream shadow with the right shade of the Nars all about eve shadow on top


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Barefoot, Jaunty, Sable and Twinks


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Beige Lame


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal HIP Duo in Foxy with Guerlain #00 Matte bronzer to blend/transition.


----------



## gre8dane

I was being lazy today:

NARS Orgasm Multiple swiped on lids


----------



## pquiles

NARS Night Porter


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Sumptuous Olive, Green Smoke and Humid


----------



## BunnySlippers

Catrice Made to Stay Cream e/s in #050 Metall of Honor over lid and Essence gelliner in Berlin Rocks! (purple one) and drew a line on my lower lid, just below waterline. Looked awesome!


----------



## Cait

UD X all over lid; MAC Moleskin in the crease; UD Walk of Shame to highlight.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Lhasa, MAC Fig.1, Shadowy Lady and Yoghurt


----------



## mhkmua

MAC Vanilla on the lid & browbone; MAC Soft Brown in the crease, outer corner & lower lashline; black liquid eyeliner.


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Benifit <Big Beautiful Eyes>


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 571 Smoky Nude


----------



## CassidyLee

MAC Invincible Light on lid and under brow - MAC Aurora in crease and outer v


----------



## pquiles

NARS Caravggio duo
NARS Bengali in corner


----------



## Cait

3 shades from the Marcelle Nude Attitude Quad.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Kaska Beige Quad.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Blackberry, Universal Appeal and Amber Lights


----------



## amesbegonia

MAC Big Bounce e/s in the champagne color over MAC paintpot in Soft Ochre


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Lifting Amber palette


----------



## pquiles

MAC (similar color to Red Brick)
NARS Bengali


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Gaze w/ LMdB Jojo & Corinthian


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Guerlain new shadow I got from CosBar, downtown Charleston.


----------



## Cait

Stila Champagne all over lid, MAC Saddle in the crease with Stila Bliss to blend.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:
			
		

> MAC (similar color to Red Brick)
> NARS Bengali




Same combo today


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Pistol and YDK...over UDPP in Sin.
Kat von D liquid liner (black), upper lashline and YSL faux cils shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Bagbug

my favorite MAC's yogurt.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Patina and Wedge


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Infalliable Iced Latte (lid)
UD Naked in the socket & along lower lashline, Buck in the outer crease with Virgin to highlight the brow


----------



## Sunshine Rose

MAC Honesty, Jaunty and Wedge


----------



## katgirl205

Urban Decay Smoked palette.


----------



## roses5682

MAC: woodwinked, bark, shroom


----------



## Cait

Double.


----------



## Cait

Two shades from the NYX Bohemian Rhapspody palette - the Sidecar-ish shade with the matte grey in the crease over MAC Bare Study Paintpot.
NARS Blondie to blend


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Style Snob, Wedge & Shroom


----------



## heiress-ox

Dior 3 Couleurs Smokey in Smokey Browns.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Young Venus, Trax, Nocturnelle w/ Prunella e/l w/ Sketch & Odalisque


----------



## Cait

3 shades from the WnW Vanity 6-Pan Palette.


----------



## Cait

UD BoSIII: Snatch on the lid, MCRA in the tear duct, a bit of MAC Saddle & Perversion winged along the upper lashline.
MAC Saddle again in the crease.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Original Smokey Eye kit.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Prouduscmommy

Mac
Texture
Swiss chocolate


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Coco Mirage Quad


----------



## Cait

WnW Walking on Eggshells Trio


----------



## Cait

Chanel Id'o in Mirifique along the upper lashline, & blended in to the outer v & crease.
UD Walk of Shame on the lid.
MAC Saddle to transition the Mirifique.


----------



## pquiles

Urban Decay smoked palette


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## Cait

BE Bare Skin with MAC Saddle to blend & a bit of NARS Galapagos in the crease.


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo with Blondie in the crease.


----------



## thisgreycat

Le Metier Corinthian as a wash.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Too Faced Push-Up & Cocoa Puff


----------



## springbaby

Chopper, Tease and Busted from the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette.


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Earth Reflection


----------



## heiress-ox

Lorac unzipped palette - unattainable, unreal, unspoken & untamed


----------



## deltalady

MAC Groundwork paint pot with MAC Tan pigment and Glamour Check in the crease, Rice Paper as a highlight


----------



## pquiles

Urban Decay smoked palette .. Backdoor


----------



## thisgreycat

Nars Alhambra duo.. I've almost finished it off!


----------



## Cait

2 shades (the shimmery gold on the lid; shimmery brown in the crease) from the NYX I Dream of Aruba palette with a bit of MAC Saddle to blend.


----------



## Girlnyc76

Mac indianwood paint pot all over lid and Chanel complice single shadow over it


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## stacmck

Naked/Virgin/Sin/Buck from the Naked pallette


----------



## cristalena56

jungle green shade from elf 100 pc palette and the body needs grape soda and strawberry

heres some pics of recent looks 

*Lime Crime China Doll Palette and glamour doll eyes lovers lane
*Wet n Wild Cool as a Cucumber, Sweet as Candy, and silent treatment
*Elf 100 pc palette
*Elf 100 pc palette and urban decay radium 24/7 liner

edit: wow these pics are huge, sorry!!


----------



## heiress-ox

naked 2 palette: chopper, tease & busted


----------



## nicci404

Burberry - Pale Barley


----------



## Tp1908

MAC- Woodwinked


----------



## thisgreycat

Nars All About Eve and Kalahari I from the 9944 palette


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal bronzed taupe & mac hocus pocus


----------



## springbaby

The Balm Nude'tude palette: Stand-offish, Sultry & Sexy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## deltalady

MAC Knight and Urban Decay Creep


----------



## bella601

Mac electric cool eyeshadow line


----------



## thisgreycat

Urban Decay Virgin, Sin, Smog from the Naked palette and Le Metier Corinthian.


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Infalliable in Sahara Treasure with MAC Saddle in the crease.


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac satin taupe with bobbi brown espresso used as a liner ... not too much though as it's day here xx


----------



## designergirl6

bare escentuals 'nude beach' all over the lid, and 'moss' in the outer v and crease.
it's my new favorite combo, actually.


----------



## Donnachloe

Estee Lauder mink, blending so that it gradually lightens as i go toward my brow.


----------



## springbaby

Urban Decay "Tease" as a light wash all over the lid and blended into the crease


----------



## DearBuddha

MAC Sable (lid and lower lash line)
MAC Mythology (crease and lower lash line)
MAC Naked Lunch (browbone)
MAC Shroom (inner eye)


----------



## Brooksm

Mac


----------



## pquiles

NARS 
Mediteranee : muted gold side all over lid
Surabaya: chestnut on outer corners with 
Bengali: on top Surabaya to deepen crease


----------



## Cait

UD Midnight Rodeo on the lid; UD Lost with a bit of MAC Strada in the crease.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Notoriety Quad


----------



## DearBuddha

UD Smog, Virgin, Sin, and Darkhorse


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Mac Embark.


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage (minus the upper right shade) with NARS Cairo


----------



## springbaby

MAC Shroom and Cork


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Tan pigment, Sumptuous Olive, Club, Birds & Berries, Ricepaper


----------



## Sunshine Rose

NARS Kalahari Duo and NARS Galapagos


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked and Rice Paper


----------



## exotikittenx

Maybelline Rose Lights over Chanel Emerveille. Super pretty!


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Nars <American Dream Eyeshadow Palette>


----------



## Girlnyc76

Le métier de beaute corinthian with Chanel fantasme dabbed over


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Three MAC ones, I can't remember the names.


----------



## springbaby

The Balm Sultry and Sexy


----------



## Cait

UD N1: Buck on lid, Darkhorse in crease/outer lid, Naked to blend, Virgin on brow.


----------



## pupeluv

Edward Bess Back to Basics Palette


----------



## Cait

MAC Club on lid, with Black Tied at the base of the lashes.


----------



## springbaby

The Balm Sultry and Sexy. Urban Decay Foxy


----------



## Pursegrrl

Gridlock layered with Shakedown (both from UD BOS I).
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
UD 24/7 liner in Perversion, lower lashline
Maybelline the Falsies mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Gypsy Duo w/ Chanetecaille Rose Quartz


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

UD X on lid; Roach in the crease with ABC Gum to blend; Walk of Shame to highlight.


----------



## nn21

Foe the past few times that I've worn eyeshadow, I've only used the MUA heaven and earth palette.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Bare Minerals Ready Shadow with the primer.  Looks great and Keeps eye lids nice and smooth looking.


----------



## springbaby

The Balm stand-offish, sultry & sexy


----------



## No Cute

Sephora neutral 5-color palette.


----------



## Cait

Stila Buff on lid. Night Sky in the outer v with Bliss to blend.


----------



## felicitous

Urban Decay Toasted and Darkhorse


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty


----------



## Cait

The Browbone & Eyelid shades from the left side of the WnW Comfort Zone palette with MAC Saddle to blend.


----------



## springbaby

Urban Decay Sin and Tease


----------



## Samia

Just Maybelline 24 hours eye tattoo in Tough as Taupe


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Satin Taupe, my go to when I want to swipe on one shadow and go.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting with Milani Brown Stone in the crease


----------



## Cait

NARS Tzarine Duo - I on lid, with MAC Moleskin in crease. II in the outer v & along the lower lashline.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Stellar & MAC Sable


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday eyeshadow palette


----------



## Cait

NARS Cairo on lid; Blondie to blend with L'Oreal Infalliable in Enigmatic Purple winged along the lashline & in the outer v.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot (base) with UD N1: Sin on lid; Naked in crease; Virgin to highlight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad over UDPP in Sin.  Man, that quad is a beauty!  Sat a little dormant in my drawer for quite awhile but I love the soft, not bright greens...fun twist on a smokey eye.

Kat von D liquid liner in Black + YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## lazeny

Kanebo Coffret D'or Jewelcious Eyes in 01 Citrine Green


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo over the Maybelline color tatoo in Rich Mahagony


----------



## springbaby

Urban Decay Tease


----------



## Cait

Lancome Golden Frenzy with Tokidoki Royal Pride bronzer to blend.


----------



## heiress-ox

Urban Decay Naked Palette: Buck, Toasted & Hustle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday eyeshadow palette


----------



## gunid86

coastal scents 88 color palette and sugarpills sweetheart palette..


----------



## heiress-ox

Urban Decay Buck, Suspect, & Busted


----------



## valbuhdee

Urban Decay Sin, Virgin, Naked, and Buck. Perfect neutral eye!


----------



## springbaby

Foxy, tease, YDK & busted from the Urban Decay naked 2 palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Greensmoke, Soft Brown, Clarity, Ricepaper


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in Émerveillé


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe with Estee Lauder Granite Matte in the crease


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Iced Latte on lid, MAC Saddle in the crease & Birds & Berries in the outer v.


----------



## Cait

WnW Brule (base), WnW Nutty on lid, NARS Blondie in crease with Chanel Taupe Grise in outer v.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## heiress-ox

mac athma quad.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Tough as Taupe on lid
Bit of MAC Strada blush to blend
Chanel IdO in Illusoire in the outer corners/lid


----------



## deltalady

Urban Decay Sin, Virgin, Smog and Dark Horse from the Naked 1 palette


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Bronzed Taupe on lid; Revlon Rich Sable Matte in crease: with NARS Coconut Grove in the outer v/outer crease.


----------



## heiress-ox

bareminerals ready eyeshadows 4.0 in the truth


----------



## Nakshidil

I'm wearing MAC Grain, Juxt and Swimming.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Sweet Lust, Knight Diving & Shale w/ Black Black e/l


----------



## pquiles

Urban Decay Smoked Palette- Freestyle, Backdoor and Kinky


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique Lid smoothie in Cashew Later as a base, with Revlon 12hour ColorStay quad in Sunrise Sunset - yellow, peach, purple & wine colours.


----------



## Cait

Revlon Matte, Peach Sorbet with UD ABC Gum in the crease.
LM Cakeliner in Black Ebony winged.


----------



## Sharmeen

I use the mac painterly as my base and then use this lancome quad palette, cant remember the name of the top of my head, use the lighter colours for half my lid and white for my iner corner ans then mac courdery for my crease


----------



## pupeluv

LM Stellar with Chanel Sillage & Fauve


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze Color Tattoo (base)
ELF Studio in Bark (lid), MAC Saddle to blend & Vapour to highlight.


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac satin taupe... pretty standard for me but gorgeous


----------



## deltalady

The matte side of the Wet N Wild Vanity Palette


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Les Fumes Quad.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac day gleam pressed pigment, burberry midnight brown & nars coconut grove


----------



## Bekah20

Mac Gleam


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Young Venus, Trax, Sketch, Black Black e/l topped with Hocus Pocus


----------



## Cait

UDN1: Sidecar on lid, Hustle in outer crease with Naked to blend. Creep in outer v


----------



## deltalady

MAC's Satin Taupe, Cross-cultural, Texture, and Rice Paper


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Smoky Brown


----------



## jeannievianney

stila java


----------



## pquiles

UD Barlust and Blackout


----------



## deltalady

MAC's Cut to fit, Glamour check, Texture, & Rice paper.


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Flow, Deeper, Vanilla


----------



## goodmornin

Dark horse from the UD Naked pallette


----------



## Cait

MAC Humid on the lid, Moleskin in the crease & L'Oreal Infalliable Smoky Khaki in the outer v


----------



## Cait

UD N2: Foxy lash-brow, Suspect on lid, Busted in crease & Blackout in outer v.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac antiqued & print.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

UD Chase on lid, Walk of Shame to highlight and MAC Moleskin in the crease.


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked 1: toasted, darkhorse, sin & half baked


----------



## pquiles

MAC Pressed pigment


----------



## cosmogrl5

Just a MAC paint pot in bare study


----------



## Barbie24

MakeupDIY said:


> So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?
> 
> I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


I like to wear pink other times silver sometimes gold.Gold goes really well with blue green eyes.Depends on my outfit I like to play around with different colors.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Ashes to Ashes & Pandora with Milani Brownstone


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Bellissima


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked2: suspect, snakebite, blackout & bootycall


----------



## Cait

WnW Walking on Eggshells with a bit of MAC Mulch in the outer crease.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Taupe Delicat


----------



## pquiles

NARS Mediteranee duo and Bengali single, and the brown from NARS 9947 palette.


----------



## deltalady

Laura Mercier Black Karat


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB On the Coast K-Scope


----------



## stephaniesstyle

maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze


----------



## Cait

UD Bust & L'Oreal Bronzed Taupe with NARS 
Blondie to blend.


----------



## deltalady

Bare Minerals Truth Quad


----------



## alyssa18o6

Revlon Nude Slip.


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo, Lola Lola & MAC Saddle.


----------



## exotikittenx

Maybelline Cozy Cashmere Quad. One of my most favorite quads ever and it's LE


----------



## adoringcarmine

Swtest2Lips said:


> Oh cool! I like this thread! Im rocking some colors from the Coastal Scents 88 matte palette. I tried to create a fourth of July smokey eye.



looks beautiful! xx


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac satin taupe... pretty much every day soo easy x


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit Birthday Suit, Burberry Pale Barley & MAC Shroom


----------



## Cait

UD Half Baked, Naked & Hustle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday Eye Palette


----------



## angelalam5

Clinique strawberry fudge and MAC Shroom


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Guerlain-forgot name.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I did smokey eyes today. All Chane:l Iridescent Effects Eyes Beiges from base to brow,  Black Star on the lids, Magic Night blended in the crease.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## Cait

UD Smog, Buck, Darkhorse & Virgin.


----------



## deltalady

UD YDK and Twice Baked in the crease


----------



## heiress-ox

Burberry Pale Barley, Mulberry & Dark Sable (patted a bit of the mac day gleam pressed pigment on top for sparkle)


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB Jojo & Corinthian


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, Carbon, Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

Dior Golden Savannah Quint.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel Ocres Quad.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting on the lid with UD Twice Baked in the crease


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Stellar w/ Shu Uemura ME 856


----------



## Cait

Cait said:
			
		

> Dior Golden Savannah Quint.



... again.


----------



## deltalady

UD Lounge and Roach


----------



## knics33

MrsTGreen said:


> MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, Carbon, Ricepaper


 
Oohh I need to try this combo! 

Stila Kitten smudgepot all over the lid with MAC Wedge in the crease


----------



## Cait

UD X on lid; ABC Gum to blend; MAC Mulch in outer v.


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck, Darkhorse, & Sin


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked 2: ydk, busted, blackout, tease & bootycall


----------



## Cait

UD N2: Foxy as base; Suspect on lid; Tease in crease. Maybelline Forest Gel Liner & UD Grafitti along the upper lashline.


----------



## exotikittenx

Wet n Wild in a vanilla shade with MAC Sable and Cranberry in the crease


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Guerlain 184


----------



## knics33

MAC Shimmertime pigment all over lid with Greensmoke in the crease. Wet n Wild brulee as a highlight.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac athma quad - with day gleam pressed pigment on top


----------



## pquiles

UD Barlust and Freestyle.


----------



## angelalam5

Clinique strawberry fudge


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty


----------



## Cait

UD Foxy to highlight, Verve on lid, NARS Blondie in socket.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

YSL Duo #23, love!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

Stila Buff, Bliss & NARS Lola Lola & Galapagos


----------



## mashza

MAC copperplate and satin taupe


----------



## heiress-ox

illamasqua ore pure pigment with mac soft brown to blend it out


----------



## Sziem

Urban Decay Naked 2 (Foxy, Bootycall, Suspect, Blackout, Pistol)
NYX Slate Jumbo Eye Pencil
NYX Milk Jumbo Eye Pencil


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Chai Latte over the Color Tattoo in Rich Mahogany.


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Young Venus, Shale & Sketch smudged over Prunelle e/l


----------



## Sziem

MAC Magnetic Attraction, MAC Smoked Ruby, MAC Naked Lunch, MAC Antiqued, MAC Shimmertime pigment and TheBalm Racy Kacy


----------



## Cait

2 shades from the Dior Smoky Khaki Trio (olive green on lid; shimmery gold in tear duct) over Maybelline Mossy Green Color Tattoo, MAC Moleskin to blend.


----------



## Lsassy1

Glo Minerals Amethyst trio on lids
Maybelline Unstoppable- espresso- it stays on ALL DAY!
Mac- espresso powder over the eyeliner


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## sangheraa

Mac: Blanc Type


----------



## Sziem

The bright purple from Sleek Ultra Mattes (Brights). MAC Fig. 1. Urban Decay Virgin and Sin.


----------



## Cait

Dior Golden Savannah over Maybelline Rich Mahogany Color Tattoo


----------



## angelalam5

Lancome Click with daylight as a highlight and The New Black on the crease


----------



## knics33

MAC Sumptuous Olive all over the lid, MAC Greensmoke in the crease, MAC Brule as a highlight, and Stila Kitten as an inner corner highlight


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #119 with UD Twice Baked


----------



## Cait

NYX Champage on lid, MAC Saddle to blend & Rimmel Spicy Bronze in outer corner/crease


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked with L'Oreal Continuous Cocoa in the outer V and MAC Texture to blend out.


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal 'amber rush' infallible, mac swiss chocolate & theBalm nude'tude palette (sultry, sexy & sleek)


----------



## mashza

MAC Shroom, Copperplate and Satin Taupe


----------



## wtmontana

MUFE Aqua Shadow Pencil in 30E, a rose gold. These pencils are incredible, I want more!


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Infalliable In Sahara Treasure with MAC Saddle crease.


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Midnight 15, Chase, Deeper


----------



## Sziem

Urban Decay Naked & Naked 2: Sin, Smog, Busted, Foxy, Bootycall, Toasted and Creep


----------



## deltalady

UD YDK and Twice Baked


----------



## Cait

NYX Bohemian Rhapsody palette - shimmery Sidecar-esque shade on lid, matte peach in crease, matte grey in the outer corners/crease


----------



## deltalady

UD Lounge, Roach, & Twice Baked


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday eyeshadow palette


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Young Venus, Trax & Blue Green pigment


----------



## Sziem

MAC Vex, MAC Shimmertime pigment, MAC Jealousy Wakes and MAC Carbon


----------



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford Enchanted quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday eyeshadow palette


----------



## Sziem

Urban Decay Fishnet and MAC Young Punk, with NYX Oyster JEP as a base


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy lip gloss-melon daiquiri.


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #119 & UD Twice Baked


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Today I put on three of the colors I got in my ipsy bag this month. Coastal Scents Frosty Taupe, Vanilla Sky, and Raisin Berry.


----------



## crunchy buns

Mac Call Me Bubbles all except the pink!


----------



## Sziem

The three from the Benefit Smokin Hot Eye Set


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit Birthday Suit with the upper right shade in the Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage palette, and Burberry Midnight Brown


----------



## stephaniesstyle

maybelline color tato in bad to the bronze. love it!


----------



## Cait

The matte peach, beige & taupe shades from the NYX Bohemian Rhapsody palette.


----------



## deltalady

The matte side of the Wet N Wild Vanity palette


----------



## Sziem

MAC: Naked Lunch, Sparkle Neely Sparkle, Carbon and Antiqued


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Wearing UD Sin and Buck -- my every day shadows


----------



## Cait

UD Breathless on lid, Secret Service in crease, Lost in outer v. Bit of MAC Strada blush to blend.


----------



## Sziem

MAC Hush, Naked Lunch, Vex, Scene and Carbon and NYX Retractrable Eyeliner in Deep Blue (I think.. It might be Blue Eyes)


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly Paint Pot as primer
Julie Hewett shadows in Remy & Pola
MAC Satin Taupe shadow


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Holiday eyeshadow palette


----------



## feisty one

LM Artist's Pallette. African violet and chocolate. Love this pallette.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Wearing UD Sin and Maribella Semi Formal


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Au Natural palette


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Suede w/ R&R Spy


----------



## Cait

Benefit CCS in Skinny Jeans (base), UD Midnight Rodeo on lid, Secret Service in crease & Lost in outer v. MAC Strada blush to blend.


----------



## Sziem

MAC Antiqued, Naked Lunch, Beauty Burst and Carbon


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac satin taupe!


----------



## C8810

Keeping it simple with Chanel Illusion D'ombre - Emerveille.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Coastal Scents Raisin Berry & Frosty Taupe with UD Sin on the lid


----------



## Ghettoe

I was in too much of a rush today but my go to eyeshadows have become hustle and toasted from the naked palette. I wear that most days. Sometimes I use dark horse.


----------



## Sziem

MAC Hush, Naked Lunch, Vex, Blue Sheen and Scene. NYX Retractable eyeliner in Gypsy Blue


----------



## Cait

Marcelle Nude Attitude Quad & Benefit Brandy Dandy in the outer v.


----------



## All Smiles

Bh shimmer pallet


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Oh So Special palette


----------



## Cait

Stila Kitten on lid, MAC Malt in crease with UD Roach in outer v.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Colour 4 quad


----------



## heiress-ox

maybelline cozy cashmere quad


----------



## C8810

Chanel Mystic Eyes quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Wet n Wild Night Elf eyeshadow palette


----------



## heiress-ox

mac mulch, maybelline cozy cashmere quad & glamour doll eyes he loves me not!


----------



## C8810

Chanel Duo - 20 Taupe.


----------



## pupeluv

Trish McEvoy White Peach, Rose Quartz & Gilded Taupe


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Urban Decay Sin and Smog


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

UD Sin and MAC Pink Bronze pigment


----------



## deltalady

The Balm the guy who died but didn't really die and Estee Lauder Granite matte


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

UD Sin and Buck


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Suedine on lid; NARS Blondie to blend with Coconut Grove in outer v.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Golden Creme, Seashell Pink with RBR Bohemian Waxwing


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Oh So Special palette


----------



## Cait

UD Smog on lid; Buck in crease & Darkhorse in outer corner. Naked to blend with Virgin on brow.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

theBalm Sassy, Stubborn, and Suductive (Nude'tude palette)


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate!  It blends perfectly with my skin tone and is great on mornings i'm a little tired...just adds a nice little shimmer!

Revlon ColorStayl liquid liner, upper lashline
UD perversion liner, lower lashine
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting & UD Twice Baked, blended out with MAC Texture


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Urban Decay Sin and Toasted


----------



## Sziem

Urban Decay: Sin, Hustle, Darkhorse and Naked and Creep


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 781 Smoky Brown


----------



## Cait

Annabelle Gleam on lid; MAC Saddle to blend & the crease colour from the WnW Walking on Eggshells Trio.


----------



## deltalady

UD YDK & Twice Baked


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Mac Painterly paint pot


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Trench, Pale Barley & Midnight Brown


----------



## Cait

UD X on lid; Roach in outer v with MAC Saddle to blend.


----------



## Sziem

Urban Decay: Smog, Half-baked, Creep and Virgin


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #119 and MAC Embark


----------



## Mariapia

Bobbie Brown mahogany.


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte-Shimmery brown


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Remy & Pola
MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Cait

UD Breathless (lid), MAC Saddle (crease), the darkest matte brown shade from the WnW Vanity palette in the outer v. UD Walk of Shame to highlight.


----------



## Monicagd

Dior - the Holiday Eye Palette


----------



## twin-fun

Laura Mercier's Baked Eye Colour - Wet/Dry in Violet Sky.


----------



## heiress-ox

maybelline cozy cashmere quad (perfect for fall, been using it a lot more than my high end stuff lately)


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Nepal, Cairo & Fez


----------



## mspera

Chanel - beige lame


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Bright colors from Urban Decay Vice Palette


----------



## Pursestan

Wearing a mix of Lorac and Urban Decay for a bronzy/gold look. Can't remember the names off the top of my head.


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo, MAC Moleskin & the darkest matte brown in the WnW Vanity palette in the outer corners.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis (outer v) and Diamond Lil.
Revlon ColorStay liquid liner, upper lashline.
UD perversion liner, lower lashline
MUFE Smokey Lash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

NARS Cordura Duo with a bit of MAC Moleskin to blend.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Texture


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Nars multiple in Mustique


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked & buck with nars coconut grove as eyeliner for an interview


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe & Continuous Cocoa


----------



## Cait

HC Duo in Rush Hour with MAC Paintpot in Bare Study & MAC Saddle to blend.


----------



## loveceline30

Mac all glitters & cork (everyday look)


----------



## HKKH

Some shadow from the Sleek Makeup I-Divine Natural pallet 
basically a nude base and a frosty white in the inner corner


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

My naked 2 palette!!  my fav


----------



## deltalady

MAC Smoke & Diamonds, Cross-cultural, & Rice Paper


----------



## pquiles

UD Smoked Pallette


----------



## deltalady

UD Toasted, Hustle, Buck, Naked, &.Sin


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Duo in Suede & Shu Uemura ME 856


----------



## Girlnyc76

Mac lets skate paint pot as base with me métier de beaute spicy


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck, Sin, & Darkhorse


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## pquiles

NARS 9947 Pallette.  Soft gold and brown colors in the pan.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Rich Mahogany (base), NARS Lola Lola on lid; Bali in crease with MAC Carbon in the outer v & Brule to highlight


----------



## Nikuska

Clarins mono couleur in chestnut freeze, MAC tempting lustre & MAC carbon matte


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay YDK and Verve from Naked 2 pallette
UD Perversion pencil liner, lower lashline
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dior Purple Look, not a very inventive name.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Naked Pallette!


----------



## Cait

MAC Star by Night (lid), NARS Bali (crease) with Blondie to blend. NYX Black in the outer v with MAC Brule to highlight.


----------



## deltalady

Kiko Milano in #119


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base), MAC Flip, UD Buck & Smog.


----------



## Pursestan

MAC All That Glitters, Soft Brown and Embark.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Creme Eye Colour in Gold, Burberry Pale Barley, Midnight Brown and Laura Mercier Merlot


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Wearing my Dior Eye shadow palette # 254   Love the blue!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing NARS Bali with Guerlain 184 in the crease.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Naked 2 palette


----------



## pupeluv

Trish McEvoy White Peach, Chantecaille Rose Quartz & RBR Bohemian Waxwing


----------



## deltalady

Sleek oh so special palette


----------



## gueancla

heiress-ox said:


> maybelline cozy cashmere quad (perfect for fall, been using it a lot more than my high end stuff lately)



I wish I can still buy this.


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base), Dior Golden Savannah Quint.


----------



## angelalam5

Lancome Click and Daylight for highlight


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Carbon, Blanc Type


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte Brewed Awakening quad for a nice smokey eye.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Chanel Taupe Grisé


----------



## Cait

UD MCRA on lid, MAC Moleskin to blend & UD Lost in the crease.


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB K-Scope On the Coast


----------



## Cait

UD MCRA on lid; The Face Shop Cocoa Powder in crease; Annabelle Suedine in the outer crease.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stilla Cassis and Diamond Lil over UDPP in Sin.
Revlon ColorStay black liquid liner
MUFE Smokey lash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome Gaze, Chanel Sillage & Fauve


----------



## magneticpoet

Kirkland Signature by Borghese mineral eye shadow in "Simply Innocent"


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Ebloui (sp?), MAC embark and MAC soft brown.


----------



## Cait

UD Snatch (lid), NARS Bali (crease), UD Smog in outer corners.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Muse
MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## kc8

Chanel Harmonie du Soir Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## mspera

Chanel beige lame


----------



## crunchy buns

Milani in I heart red w/ UD gunmetal and creep


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing Laura Mercier African Violet with NARS Galapagos in the outer corner. A very pretty combo.


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Polished Bronze and UD Twice Baked


----------



## lazeny

Suqqu Blend Color Eyeshadow in Kakitsubata


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Mulch, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> MAC: Woodwinked, Mulch, Soft Brown, Ricepaper



This sounds gorgeous!

Today: UD Midnight Rodeo on lid, NARS Bali in crease & MAC Carbon in the outer v.


----------



## deltalady

Nars Cordura duo


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Daylight, Kitten Heel, Gaze & Guest List - from a GWP palette back during the summer.


----------



## deltalady

Mac Woodwinked, Mulch, and Ricepaper


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Lifting Amber palette


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Fierce & Tangy as a base.
Too Faced Summer Eye: Coral Crush on lid; Toasted Coconut in crease. The Face Shop Cocoa Powder to blend.


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

Loreal color tattoo in teal. Yellow and brown from the bh party girl pallette. And a dark blue from MAC


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Aqua cream #13


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad
Revlon ColorStay black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara in black

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Flow, Deeper
MAC Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

UD Suspect on lid; NARS Bali in crease; Blackout in outer v with a bit of Maui Wowie in the tear duct.


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Shroom, ATG & Style Snob


----------



## Imnotlisa

My fav Bobbi Brown 5-pan ... Four of the five colors are almost completely gone ...


----------



## Pursestan

NARS Duo in Cordura and MAC soft brown..


----------



## deltalady

UD Toasted & Gunmetal


----------



## niccig

All UD today: highlight-Virgin, browbone-Woodstock, lid-Toasted, outer V-Rockstar


----------



## Cait

Hourglass Gypsy Duo & MAC Saddle


----------



## deltalady

Wet N Wild Walking on Eggshells trio with Milani Brownstone in the outet V.


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Naked Palette 2- smokey eye


----------



## MarneeB

smashbox


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Cait

Chanel Sable/Emouvante Duo & MAC Moleskin.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage Quad


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing MAC Satin Taupe again!


----------



## heiress-ox

sally girl bronze baked eyeshadow (amazing & 99cents), mac sketch, beauty marked & nars mekong.


----------



## Cait

UD MCRA (lid), with Buck in the crease & Hustle in the outer corners.


----------



## crunchy buns

MAC expensive pink


----------



## Pursestan

Givenchy Khaki Egerie Quad and MAC Soft brown.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit.
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette


----------



## Pursestan

NARS Eurydice duo.


----------



## Cait

Tokidoki Carnivora lash-brow
NYX Champagne on lid
The Face Shop Cocoa Powder in crease


----------



## sumita

Stila in the know palette


----------



## Pursestan

MAC "All That Glitters" on my lid, "Embark" in my crease, "Soft Brown" to blend out the the embark above my crease and more "All That Glitters" as a highlight.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Birthday Suit cream eyeshadow


----------



## crunchy buns

The green quad part of Tarte's Carried Away.


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay blunt & naked


----------



## Pursestan

My fave: NARS Cordura duo + MAC Soft brown. I didn't do a highlight since I was on my way to get my brows threaded.


----------



## pquiles

I used Urban Decay Smoked pallette, Gunmetal color


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel in mystic eyes


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Rich Mahogany Color Tattoo.
UD N1: Smog on lid; Sin in inner 1/3, Buck in crease.


----------



## deltalady

Mac Satin Taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

Just a little MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!  I'm super pale and this brightens up my eyes wonderfully!

Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
UD liner, Perversion, lower lashline
Maybelline the falsies mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel in sparkling eyes


----------



## Cait

MAC Brule, Moleskin & UD Snatch.


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infalliable in Bronzed Taupe and Continuous Cocoa in the outer crease


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal infallible in bronze taupe, mac sketch, beauty marked & nars coconut grove.


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD: Vanilla, Chase, Deeper


----------



## Cait

UD N1: Toasted on lid; Sin in inner third;  Buck in crease. NYX Black in outer v.


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Bottomless Java and MAC Texture to blend out


----------



## deltalady

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze has a base, Tarina Tarantino Bibarucci on the lid, with Milani Brownstone in the crease & MAC Ricepaper to highlight.


----------



## Cait

NARS Lola Lola, Galapagos & MAC Moleskin.


----------



## pupeluv

NARS day; Nepal, Cairo, Ondine & Fez


----------



## deltalady

MAC Trax


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybelline Permanent Taupe


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Soft Brown, Ricepaper
Nars Fez


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Inked in Pink Color Tattoo as a base.
MAC Aurora piggy (lid), NARS Bali (crease), byTerry Coco Noir (outer v) with a bit of MAC Strada blush to blend.


----------



## MissDelirium

Today I´m wearing a neutral smokey look using my MUA ´Undressed´ palette  Love it!


----------



## Cait

Chanel Fauve (lid), NARS Bali (crease), MAC Plumage (outer v.)


----------



## Samantha S

Dior- 764 fairy golds


----------



## deltalady

Kiko #119 and Milani Brownstone


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base), three shades from
the Chanel Kaska Beige Quad.


----------



## deltalady

Maybelline Tough as Taupe as a base, NARS Ashes to Ashes with NARS Pandora blended out in the outer V (best matte black EVER!)


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Daylight, Kitten Heel, Gaze & Guest List - from a GWP palette back during the summer.


----------



## LittleLover

Laura Mercier Topaz (Metallic taupe color) on the lid and under bottom lashes
Laura Mercier Truffle (Matte brown) on crase and outer corner
and Stila Kitten (Champagne) on inner corner and under brow bone


----------



## deltalady

From the Sleek Oh So Special palette: Gift Basket on the lid, The Mail in the crease, Boxed to blend, and Bow on the brow bone.  I put down MAC's Groundwork paint pot as a base.


----------



## Cait

UD Chase on lid; MAC Soft Brown in socket line; UD Roach in outer v with a touch of Stila Kitten in the inner third.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Beauty Book in Natural


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo over Maybelline Rich Mahogany Color Tattoo


----------



## mspera

Chanel emerville


----------



## deltalady

Mac Smoke & Diamonds and Cross-Cultural


----------



## heiress-ox

yesterday: armani eyes to kill #27, mac sketch, l'oreal infallible in smouldering plum, mac shimmertime pigment.

today: l'oreal infallible in bronzed taupe, mac sketch, twinks & beauty marked


----------



## pupeluv

Lancome- Gaze, Vue, MAC- Sable, Buckwheat


----------



## Cait

UD N1: Toasted, Sin & Buck


----------



## heiress-ox

l'oreal amber rush infallible, mac glamour check, the balm serious & sexy


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Birthday Suit cream eyeshadow


----------



## pupeluv

NARS- Cairo, Fez & Galapagos


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel Vert Khaki


----------



## deltalady

UD Smog, Hustle, and Virgin from Naked 1 palette


----------



## Cait

UD Sin (lid), Virgin (inner 1/3), Naked (crease) & Toasted (outer corners).


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked & Buck


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Warm Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Cait

Smashbox Reign 'Majesty' palette - the champagne shade on lid with the matte brown in the first 1/3 in the crease; the dark cranberry shade in outer v. MAC Saddle to blend.


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked2 - tease, ysk, busted, blackout


----------



## Cait

UD N2: Suspect (lid), Chopper (crease), Foxy (brow), Tease (blend), Blackout (outer v).


----------



## sangrmahlia

UD Naked I. Buck + Toasted + Hustle on lids, Sin on waterline.


----------



## jtnguyen

Benefit Creaseless Cream Eyeshadow in RSVP and NARS Alhambra.


----------



## CocoChubs

24/7 urban decay eyeliner - black


----------



## sadiesthegirl

wearing Benefit Lemon Aid on the lid with a tiny bit of concealer only.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Earthly Taupe (lid), UD Walk of Shame (brow/tear duct), NARS Bali (crease) & Coconut Grove in the outer v.


----------



## Cait

UD Chopper (lid), Foxy (browbone), ABC Gum
(crease), Roach (outer corners)


----------



## SANDY F.

Bobbie Brown
1. All over shadow in Bone
2. Rose Gold shadow on lid
3. Chocolate in crease and corner


----------



## deltalady

The matte side of the Wet N Wild Vanity palette


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Guerlain L'heure de nuit palette


----------



## Cait

UD Walk of Shame on lid; Virgin on brow; Naked in crease/to blend with Buck to deepen.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Remy, MAC Satin Taupe.


----------



## lazeny

Kanebo Coffret D'or Color Mixing Eyes in 01 Orange Brown


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit lemonaid with a little concealer on top


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 781 Smoky Brown


----------



## heiress-ox

mac antiqued, sketch, handwritten and nars coconut grove


----------



## pmburk

Dior Palette Earth Reflection 609 - from the round 6 beauty box!


----------



## Cait

Stila Buff, Bliss, Sandstone & Luster from the natural'eyes palette.


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay tease, lost, busted & l'oreal smoldering plum


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Tarte Awaken Quad.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Chanel Taupe Grisé


----------



## auntie em

Edward Bess Eyeshadow Quad in Over The Moon


----------



## Cait

UD N1: Toasted on lid; Naked in crease; Virgin in inner 1/3 of lid & on browbone.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

wearing Benefit Lemon Aid and then Benefit Birthday Suit cream shadow on top


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Trench, Pale Barley & Midnight Brown


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Inked in Pink Color Tattoo; BE Nude Beach, MAC Moleskin & NARS Galapagos.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

benefit lemon aid with Bobbi Brown bone eyeshadow on top


----------



## knics33

Wet n Wild trio in Silent Treatment - love it!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Dior 3-Colours Glow Nude Glow, going very easy on the highlighter, with Daniel Sandler Matte eyeshadow in Cedar in the crease and smoking out.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Inked in Pink Color Tattoo (base), with UD Bordello, Perversion & Smog; with a bit of MAC Moleskin to blend.


----------



## melissathegreat

Lancome and Mac


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Polished Bronze with Estee Lauder Granite Matte


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Lemon Aid on the lid, concealer on top and a little Benefit Birthday Suit under the brow


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage Quad


----------



## Pursestan

Tarte "Truffle" on the lid, "Tiramasu" in the crease and V and "Privacy Please" as a brow highlight.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Laura Mercier eye basics in Wheat


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Shroom, Prepped for Glamour, Buckwheat and Time & Space


----------



## Cait

MAC Brule; UD YDK, Tease, Snakebite & Blackout.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil.
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
UD perversion black liner, lower lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## sadiesthegirl

A little concealer- Bobbi Brown Corrector and Benefit Lemon Aid. Bobbi Brown Bone shadow on the lid and line with Bobbi Brown Charcoal Shadow.


----------



## paper_flowers

too faced shadow insurance

mac tempting on lid
mac wedge and soft brown mixed together as transition color
mac handwritten for deep crease and lower lashline (smudged over engraved powerpoint pencil)
wedge and soft brown to smoke out handwritten
mac ricepaper for inner corners
mac blanc type on brow bone and blend a bit more
nyx gold colored pigment, foiled with mac fix+ on center of lid
mac blacktrack fluidline on upper lashline
mac romp to blend out lower lashine (just a little bit)
ardell individual falsies and l'oreal voluminous mascara

my holiday eye for work today!


----------



## pupeluv

Dior 5 Couleurs Brun Casual


----------



## Pursestan

UD Hijacked on my lid, deepened with the dark blue from the Loreal HIP Spirited duo, NARS Galapagos in my crease and "V," and MAC "All That Glitters" as my brow highlight.


----------



## auntie em

A quick routine today.

Edward Bess Illuminating Base
Milani Liquif'eye in brown - tightline and upper lashline then smudged; applied again after eye makeup is done.
Hourglass Visionnaire Duo in Exhibition- dark shade applied over the smudged eyeliner; lighter shade to highlight browbone
Diorshow maximizer
Le Volume de Chanel mascara in noir


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Christmas eyes, Mac's Expresso, UD's Scratch, Graffiti, and Flow, NYX liner and Mac's False Lash Mascara


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl (base), Hourglass Visionnaire Duo in Gypsy; The Face Shop Cocoa Powder to blend
Jordana Fabuliner in Black winged
UD 24/7 in Bourbon in lower waterline
ELF Natural Lash Kit


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

UD Sin. Too lazy to do my eye makeup today


----------



## being.myself

Chantecaille Granite


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Ricepaper
Inglot: 461
Nars: Fez


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Lemon Aid on the lid, Bobbi Brown Bone shadow on the entire lid and Slate powder shadow as a liner


----------



## deltalady

Black Radiance Downtown Browns palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC sparkle neely, sparkle!  (from blogger's obsessions)
and a little UD in Verve
Kat von D. liquid liner, upper lashline
L'Oreal voluminous carbon black mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze Color Tattoo (lid)
The Face Shop Lovely Me:ex shadow in Cocoa Powder (crease)
Chanel Id'o in Mirifique along the upper lashline


----------



## springbaby

Too Faced Natural eye palette.


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

WnW Brulee all over
NARS Grand Palaid - Taupe on the Lid, Burgundy in the crease blended out with some bronzer
Inglot Brown gel liner in waterlines
UD liner in Bourbon on lower lashline
Lorac Spotlight in inner corner and at the base of my eyebrow arch (just a touch)
Stile Black liquid liner on upper lashline


----------



## Cait

UD Virgin & Walk of Shame, Stila Bliss & Sandstone, NYX Black.


----------



## Odette

Urban Decay Naked 2 palette (Bootycall, Tease, Pistol, YDK, Busted)


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Suede w/ NARS Cairo


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ELF Warm 32 Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I let my daughter do my eyes today- I am wearing more then I usually do.
4 colors all from the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Carbon, Blanc Type


----------



## gre8dane

Swipe of MAC Naked pigment with a Chanel brown liner (color?)


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybelline Color Tattoo Permanent Taupe as base
Chanel Taupe Grise on top


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Rich Mahogany Color Tattoo, MAC Brule & Saddle, Too Faced Summer Eye (Cocoa Beach, Chocolate Sun & Peach Fuzz).


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Sable, ATG & Naked Lunch


----------



## allyson rae x3

Urban Decay: Roach, Baked, and X


----------



## ges

UD Naked palette - Sin & Darkhorse


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Quad- Harmonie Du Soir


----------



## LVCRAZED

NYE look:

UD Naked palette--Half Baked (lid), Buck (crease), Darkhorse (outer V & lower lashline 1/2 way), Foxy (UD Basics Palette) & lil of Virgin mixed for (highlight). 

Eyeliner: MAC pearlglide pencil in "Molasses"


----------



## crunchy buns

UD shroom and blackout


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze Color Tattoo (base), MAC Amber Lights (lid), Moleskin (blend), NARS Lola Lola (crease), Galapagos (outer v) & Wet 'n' Wild Brule (brow).


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Birthday suit cream eye shadow


----------



## deltalady

From the UD Naked 1 palette: Toasted, Hustle, Buck, Naked, Virgin


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study, UD Sin, Naked & Buck.


----------



## deltalady

UD Roach with Twice Baked in the crease


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze Color Tattoo; UD Chase, Smog, Buck & Walk of Shame.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Virgin and Buck from the naked palette and a dark brown from a Jane Iredale palette I love.


----------



## lovepup

Lancôme chic and sidecar from the Naked palette layered on top of it


----------



## pupeluv

Chanel Sillage, LMdB Jojo & Burberry Midnight Brown


----------



## LVCRAZED

UD Basics Palette:

Venus, Walk of Shame, Naked 2, Faint


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown Bone and Navy eye shaodws


----------



## Cait

Essence Stay in Place Cream Shadow in Glammy Goes To...; UD Half-Baked, Darkhorse & Buck, MAC Brule.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Busted out the UD 15 year anniv palette which I've hardly touched! 

Tainted and Omen, plus a little Half Truth on the outer V
Kat von D liquid liner, upper lashline
UD perversion liner, lower lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Lemon Aid and Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage concealer


----------



## sumita

Origins Ginzing vanilla vroom and bamboost


----------



## Cait

Stila Buff, Bliss, Sandstone, Luster & Kitten.


----------



## crunchy buns

WnW penny


----------



## deltalady

The matte sand and matte brown from the Sleek Au Natural palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Deeper and Midnight 15 from the UD 15 year anniversary palette.  LOVE!!
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

The new Naked Basics palette... not sure if I'm crazy about it though.


----------



## Cait

WnW Nutty & Brule, MAC Malt


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Au Natural palette


----------



## adoringcarmine

mac - wedge,  brulle and vanilla pigment on the tearduct area with a little smoked out dark brown eyeliner


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting with Mulch in the crease and Ricepaper to highlight.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac silver birch, hocus pocus & carbon eyeshadows.


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage


----------



## kkellyy

Walk of shame and faint from the urban decay naked basics palette + creep from the naked palette!


----------



## Cait

3 shades from Dior Griege Quint.


----------



## jimmy2013

Well, I  use the Eye shadows and Eye linear. Idyllic Mineral Eyeshadow Powder is amazing.It gives shades that can be blended with one another to lighten or deepen the tone.So, check out the site  https://www.gadecosmetics.com.au/idyllic-mineral-eyeshadow-powder/ you could find different types of eye shadows, eye lashes and eye mascara. Come with your comments...will be waiting....


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Benefit Lemonaid on the lid and Benefit High Brow under the brow


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD M.I.A. and Midnight 15 from the 15 year anniversary palette! 
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Bare Minerals Truth quad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Lifting Amber Quient


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo; The Face Shop Cocoa Powder & ELF Bark.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

a pink-ish one by NYX.


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes/In the Light - Buff, Bliss, Sandstone & Pewter.
Benefit CCS in RSVP to highlight brow bone & tear duct.


----------



## pquiles

UD Smoked palette.  Green, brown and pinky flesh color


----------



## dhadiezlilghoul

Smashbox <Smokebox>


----------



## Cait

Benefit CCS in RSVP
Benefit Call My Bluff, Thanks a Latte!, and Quick... Look Busy.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Texture


----------



## Cait

Benefit CCS in RSVP (base), Thank's a Latte! (crease), and Call my Buff on centre of lid & browbone.


----------



## deltalady

Laura Mercier Black Karat with MAC Cross Cultural to blend out


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe - ahhhh, forgot about this beautiful classic!

Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Benefit RSVP CCS, Benefit Pinky Swear! & UD Sin & Naked.


----------



## deltalady

UD Roach


----------



## Cait

NARS Cairo, Lola Lola & MAC Saddle.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club and Smoke & Diamonds...more rediscovering my beloved depotted palettes!

XXXOO PG


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

MAC's e/s in Parfait Amour, Deep Truth, Blue Flame (lid) , Nylon (highlight) Silver Ring (crease) and UD Evidence (outer "v")


----------



## Thankful

tom ford burnished amber


----------



## Prufrock613

Rouge Bunny Rouge Abyssian Catbird and Becca Doeskin


----------



## pupeluv

MAC Shroom, Wedge, Time & Space, Shale & Espresso


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Trench, Pale Barley & Midnight Brown


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Fierce & Tangy Color Tattoo, UD Chopper, Buck, Darkhorse & Virgin.


----------



## Samia

MAC paintpot in Groundwork, a great neutral for me


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe and a little Unbasic White and Blanc Type.

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

NARS Mediterranee ...orange side with Bengali in the corner.


----------



## Thankful

naked palette sidecar, virgin and buck


----------



## Cait

UD Virgin, Buck Half-Baked, Smog, & Darkhorse.


----------



## LVglammom

MakeupDIY said:


> So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?
> 
> I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


I'm wearing Urban Decay Naked Palette...love this line


----------



## Thankful

mac patina, charcoal brown and ricepaper


----------



## milksway25

chanel quad spices


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Prance and Satin Taupe.

XXXOO PG


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Perle, Quartz, Tanzanite , MAC- Buckwheat, Time & Space


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked and Ricepaper (to highlight)


----------



## Cait

3 shades from the Tarina Tarantino Lovely Jewel quint & NARS Blondie.


----------



## Ella James

today I am not wearing any shadow.


----------



## Prufrock613

NARS All About Eve - shimmery one on the bottom lid and the more matte shade on my upper lid


----------



## seebs08

Sin by Urban Decay


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Deeper and Midnight 15.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sumita

Becca palette Avalon. Using the dark brown all over the eyelid.


----------



## deltalady

UD Sidecar & Virgin


----------



## fendifemale

MAC Barestudy paintpot (arch)
Lorac Tantilizer bronzer (lower lid and tearduct)
Ruby Kisses Copper bronzer (outter lower lid)
Mary Kay Raisin blush (crease)


----------



## Thankful

Mac yogurt, blackberry, passionate and blank type


----------



## milksway25

chanel ombre distination & chanel quad enigma


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay naked 2 (verve & ydk on lids, tease in crease & blackout in outer v).


----------



## Cait

The Balm Nude 'tude: Stubborn, Sultry, Sexy & Serious.


----------



## pquiles

MAC AmazonEyes quad enhanced w/ UD Rockstar and Backdoor.


----------



## mrsputranto

Too Faced Natural Eye Palette: Push Up and Silk Teddy


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked, Cross-cultural, & Ricepaper


----------



## Thankful

Mac patina, charcoal brown an ricepaper


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Holiday 2011 Eye Palette


----------



## guccilove

UD Naked Smog and Dark Horse


----------



## fufu

Giorgio Armani Eyes to kill in champagne #8


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mythology with Glamour Check in the crease


----------



## Thankful

MAC bronze on lid, soft brown in crease and blended out then applied orange in crease with 224 brush and ricepaper on browbone


----------



## heiress-ox

Armani ETK #27, UD Hustle, L'oreal smoldering plum & UD Virgin


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Polished Bronze and Milani Brownstone


----------



## heiress-ox

armani etk #28, 24 and urban decay snakebite.


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

Wearing the new blush duo Bronzilla/beg from Illamasqua on my eyes!


----------



## happygolucky123

Bobbi Brown pallet with charcol and bone


----------



## deltalady

Bare Mineral Truth quad


----------



## Thankful

urban decay naked palette half baked and buck


----------



## fufu

Shiseido Majolica Majorca Trick On GR750


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage


----------



## Cait

Dior Quint in Golden Savannah (two shades) with Rimmel Glam Eyes Single in Dusk to blend.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

a NYX one i wanted to try.


----------



## mrs moulds

NYX rust,MAC base and grain.


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Polished Bronze and Urban Decay Twice Baked


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil, with a little MAC Prance on inner corners.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting with Mulch in the crease


----------



## Stacey D

Gorgeous look. Smokey eye is my favorite.


----------



## heiress-ox

sally girl bronze eyeshadow, nars mekong and mac soft brown


----------



## heiress-ox

Laura mercier gilded platinum eye colour, sleek au naturel palette


----------



## wtmontana

None today but I've been loving mixing Benefit's Strut with Vision in the Chanel Illusion dOmbre Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow lightly placed throughout - super sultry sparkles.


----------



## Cait

MAC Saddle, the brown side of the NARS Hula Hula Duo, WnW Brule.


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Quad in Spices with Ombre Emerville as a base


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly topped with Julie Hewett Vanilla, ELF Baked shadows in Enchanted (highlight) and Bark.


----------



## Ella James

MAC: top knot and dreammaker


----------



## deltalady

UD Smog, Darkhorse, Buck, & Virgin,


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Dangerous Cuvee

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Inked in Pink as a base
The pink side of NARS' Hula Hula Duo
MAC Bamboo & Dazzlelight


----------



## heiress-ox

MAC Time & Space, Tempting & Carbon


----------



## heiress-ox

MUA Heaven and Earth Palette .. for a 4 pound palette this was amazing


----------



## Cait

Lancome Color Design Infinite 24H in Persistent Peach with MAC Strada blush in crease.


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Duo Gypsy w/ U.D. Half Baked


----------



## deltalady

Wet N Wild Silent Treatment trio


----------



## Nikky10

I'm wearing Half Baked and Bootycall from the Urban Decay and Mac Festive Delight


----------



## pupeluv

Chantecaille Perle, Peony, Granite & Laura Mercier Merlot


----------



## heiress-ox

mac time & space & the MUA heaven & earth palette


----------



## Cait

Benefit Brandy Dandy, The Face Shop Cocoa Powder & MAC Dazzlelight.


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Bellissima


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Daniel Sandler Polychromatic in Rosy Tan and Matte in Cedar.


----------



## Cait

Benefit Buckle Bunny & RSVP, thebalm Sultry & Silly.


----------



## flamsbanen

Urban Decay Perversion, use it as a liner too, great color, just swipe and go! a long time favourite


----------



## lady_lind

Bought mine from ebay. I only use pearl eyeshadow.


----------



## pupeluv

Laura Mercier Stellar w/ Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage quad w/ Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sumita

Kevyn Aucoin Palette #1 - very nice


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Satin Taupe, Carbon, Blanc Type


----------



## Passionail

Le Métier de Beauté's Nouvelle Vague Kaleidoscope Eye Kit


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Ombre Abstraction


----------



## Cait

Chanel Id'o in Mirifique; MAC Moleskin, Bamboo & Dazzlelight.


----------



## stacmck

Urban Decay Tease, YDK, and Bootycall from the Naked 2 palette


----------



## Cait

NARS Fez & Blondie, WnW Brûlé.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad 

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol and a little MAC Blanc Type on the inner corners (my HG brightener!)

XXXOO PG


----------



## heiress-ox

burberry mulberry & dark sable


----------



## Cait

Chanel I'do in Illusoire, MAC Vanilla pigment & Moleskin.


----------



## Pursegrrl

A beautiful LORAC e/s in a smokey, khaki green (I think it's Jade?).  It's part of a palette I purchased a few years ago (remember the sequin palette they had?).  Still gorgeous.

Kat von D. black liquid liner, upper lashline
MUFE smokey lash mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## heiress-ox

the NARS 'and god created the woman' palette - shades I used were Kalahari, Bellissima, Galapagos & Night Clubbing


----------



## pupeluv

Dior Smoky Nude Palette


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Ombre in Destination as a base with Enigma quad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Bobbi Brown bone and navy eye shadow's


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Enchanted Quad


----------



## designerdreamin

Mac: Antiqued
Dior: Bronzy Look (just the dark brown)
Bourjois: #08


----------



## Cait

Too Faced Peach Fuzz, Toasted Coconut & Chocolate Sun with MAC Dazzlelight & Brule.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Smoky Nude Palette


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot, UD MCRA, MAC Moleskin & Mulch.


----------



## kumarabhi

Which kinds eye shadow to gift for my girlfriend?
I think my girlfriend will love this gift.


----------



## Cait

Stila Buff, Bliss, Kitten & Night Sky.


----------



## andrizpiz

MAC grape, reflects teal and full force violet pigments with waveline fludline and extended play gigablack lash  loves it


----------



## designerdreamin

Mac: Amber Lights and Ricepaper


----------



## geokris

Ulta - Silk and Mystique


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage Quad


----------



## Cait

UD Naked, Buck, Smog & Virgin.


----------



## heiress-ox

mac patina, tempting, carbon & soft brown to blend


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Pistol!

XXXOO PG


----------



## prplhrt21

eyeshadows Bobbi Brown's xmas eye palette (can't remember the names)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior 2011 Celebration Eye Palette


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Remy, Julie Hewett Pola as highlight, MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit
Kat von D. black liquid liner
LORAC pro mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Dior Golden Savannah Quint with a bit of Guerlain #00 Matte bronzer to blend.


----------



## pmburk

Mineral makeup today: Bare Escentuals Vanilla Sugar & ELF Socialite.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

a tiny swipe of Benefit Birthday Suit cream shadow


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown peach/rose gold


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol...one of my favorites! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Chai Latte Quad.


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown beige


----------



## CaprIce_

Guerlain Ecrin 6 palette


----------



## pupeluv

Burberry Trench, Pale Barley & Midnight Brown


----------



## pquiles

Green color from UD Smoked palette
NARS BLade Runner
SHISEIDO bronzer on brow bone


----------



## pmburk

NYX Love in Florence "Meet my Romeo" palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot Eyeshadows


----------



## pquiles

Urban Decay smoked palette w/ Shiseido bronzer as brow highlighter.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad 

XXXOO PG


----------



## CaprIce_

Chanel: 74 Nymphea


----------



## milksway25

Chanel ombre Abstraction


----------



## heiress-ox

Nars Pleasures of Paris Palette


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage Quad


----------



## heiress-ox

Lorac unzipped palette


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Ombre in Destination


----------



## Jullsz

Lorac- serenity! The best eyeshadow ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Armani etk in #24 and 28 with Armani maestro #4 to blend out


----------



## pquiles

NAR Caravaggio e/s duo - iridescent violet  blended out with some older purples and browns


----------



## pquiles

NARS 9947 palette.


----------



## Thankful

naked basics the last 3 colors to the right


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC in Grand Entrance...man, I love that Starflash finish!

Artistry black liquid liner, upper lashline
MAC Archie's Girls liner in Petrol Blue, lower waterline
Maybelline megaplush mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## milksway25

Chanel ombre in Illusoire


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!  Perfect glimmer for me as I'm super pale 
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline.
MUFE smokey lash mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## merekat703

MAC Superwatt (My HG eye shadow that I can't find anymore of  )
MAC Guilt by Association


----------



## Nemirel

MAC Woodwinked all over the lid.


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB On The Coast K-Scope


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek e/s in Unexpected (a nice light plum) and Shimma Shimma

XXXOO PG


----------



## heiress-ox

Laura Mercier Caviar Stick in Amethyst, MAC Pigments in Dark Soul & Circa Plum, Glamour Doll Eyes Heedless Heart pigment & UD Tease to blend out.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo - Bad to the Bronze 
NARS Fez, MAC Moleskin, a bit of Guerlain #00 Matte bronzer, UD Walk of Shame.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Urban Decay: Flow, Chase, Deeper
MAC: Ricepaper


----------



## heiress-ox

sally girl bronze eyeshadow, nars mekong & UD buck


----------



## deltalady

Tarina Tarantino Bibarucci and UD Twice Baked


----------



## Lovely77

I am going to a wedding and I am wearing a red dress. A friend of mine said I should wear a pink smokey eye. Its starts @ like 4 pm I guess it would be an evening wedding I guess. Any other suggestions for eye  and lip color too.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo - Bad to the Bronze 
UD Suspect, Smog & Perversion, The Face Shop Cocoa Powder.


----------



## LittleLover

I really like my eyeshadow today. I am wearing a MAC Paint Pot in Vintage Selection on my lid, crease, and inner tearduct area - a rich matte chocolate brown in the outer corners and under my lashes - and a flesh toned neutral matte brown in the crease for a bit of definition. I love the combination of the shimmer from the Paint Pot and the softness of the matte shadows.


----------



## leenerz82

This morning's eye makeup: 
Paint Pot: Painterly
Crease: MAC Quarry, MAC Embark
Lid: Mac Pigments in Naked
Liner: Maybelline stiletto liner in Blackest Black
Mascara: Maybelline Stiletto waterproof in Blackest Black.

Eyebrows: MAC dipdown, MAC e/s Charcoal Brown and Givenchy Eyebrow wax pencil.


----------



## twin-fun

Laura Mercier's Baked Eye Color in Violet Sky


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked, Cross-cultural, and Rice Paper


----------



## heiress-ox

Lorac Pro Palette


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot.
MAC Brule, UD MCRA & Rimmel Dusk.


----------



## milksway25

Tom Ford Quad in Golden Mink


----------



## pupeluv

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage Quad


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Brun


----------



## heiress-ox

laura mercier sandglow caviar stick, burberry midnight brown & dark sable eyeshadows, laura mercier gilded platinum metallic eye colour.


----------



## Cait

the balm nude'tude palette - standoffish, sultry, sexy & sleek.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot Eyeshadows


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Black Radiance Downtown Browns palette


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze Color Tattoo.
UD Naked2: Suspect, Tease, Blackout & Snakebite.


----------



## fendifemale

MAC Painterly paintpot
Arbonne Chocolate eyeshadow single
Milani baked eyeshadow (I Heart You)
Karma Naturals gold loose pigment


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Brun


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Daniel Sandler Polychromatic in Rosy Tan and Daniel Sandler Matte in Cedar.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC mineralize in Family Silver.
Xxxoo PG


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown in peach and rose gold


----------



## milksway25

tom ford quad Golden Mink


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC:
Retrospeck
Texture
Handwritten
Ricepaper
My fave look for a brown smokey eye.


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi brown petal and raisin


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Rich Mahogany; dark matte brown & matte bone shade from NYX Bohemian Rhapsody palette.


----------



## Staci_W

Colors from Urban Decay naked 2


----------



## milksway25

chanel ombre abstraction


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Cream Shadow - Bronze


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Soft Brown, Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl; UD Naked Basics - Verve, Foxy & Naked2.


----------



## pupeluv

NARS AAE, Nepal, Cairo & Galapagos


----------



## Cait

UD Chase & ABC Gum, MAC Saddle.


----------



## KeepCalmBuyBags

Mac naked lunch and brown down


----------



## heavenx3

MAC: Soft Brown


----------



## sundriedlacquer

I'm wearing three of the colors in the Physician's Formula nude palette. I use these every day and am about due for a new one because two of the shades have hit pan already.


----------



## iamderealthing

Mac painterly paint pot, urban decay naked horse and half-baked


----------



## pmburk

Sonia Kashuk Textured Taupe quad


----------



## Pursegrrl

Shakedown and Gridlock from UD BOS #1.  GREAT taupey, smokey look!

XXXOO PG


----------



## keodi

NARS Fez all over the lid.


----------



## prplhrt21

Illamasqua dizzy and forgiveness


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Naked Palette 2 - a combo of colors- Booty Call, Tease, and YDK.


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel moon river


----------



## sunglow

Cargo Essential Eye Palette in Dark Neutral


----------



## prplhrt21

Illamasqua dizzy w/ chanel moon river


----------



## deltalady

UD Hustle, Toasted, Buck, Naked, & Virgin


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Summer LE stylo in black stream, blue bay & pink lagoon blended together i love all the colors  also wearing true blue stylo waterproof on my waterline... serious staying power


----------



## MrsTGreen

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strip in Nude


----------



## Cait

UD Chase, ABC Gum, Roach & Naked.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate!
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline.
L'Oreal Voluminous carbon black mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Style Snob and Estee Lauder Granite


----------



## heiress-ox

stila kitten, mac antiqued, urban decay lost & nars mekong


----------



## twin-fun

Laura Mercier baked eye color in Violet Sky.


----------



## Cait

Three shades from TF Golden Mink Quad with MAC Moleskin to blend.


----------



## designerdreamin

Mac Antiqued, amber lights and rice paper


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, Ricepaper
Chanel Khaki Discret eye palette


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Maybelline's Color Tattoo in Bad to Bronze & Mac's Lord it up Pearlglide Intense Eye Liner.


----------



## prplhrt21

chanel eye stylo in moon river


----------



## twin-fun

Laura Mercier matte eye color in Plum Smoke


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## Cait

Chanel Kaska Beige with MAC Moleskin to blend.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit.
MAC liquid liner, bootblack, upper lashline.
YSL faux cils shocking mascara.

*Does anyone know what the shades are in this Stila palette?*  I have a feeling I'll hit pan with the two brown ones and I'd love to purchase them individually if they're available that way 

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes palette with a bit of Guerlain #00 Bronzer to blend out.


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel pink lagoon and illamasqua dizzy


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Dangerous Cuvee.  Sparkly blue-gray!

XXXOO PG


----------



## milksway25

Chanel stylos blended together... Pink lagoon, moon river, black stream and blue bay with true blue liner


----------



## Pursegrrl

Suspect from UD BOD 3 (the NYC themed one).  How did I not discover this earlier?  What a gorgeous neutral!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Golden Mink with MAC Bamboo to blend.


----------



## Cait

Lancôme Golden Frenzy & MAC Bamboo.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Grand Entrance.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot.
UD N1: Sin (lid), Naked (crease), Virgin (brow, tear duct).


----------



## pupeluv

Hourglass Island Palette


----------



## k3liana

Purse Forum newbie here, and I'm loving it so far!

Today's eye make up is from the UD vol. 4 palette. Skimp as highlight. Midnight Cowboy & Lost on crease and lid.


----------



## deltalady

UD Smog, Darkhorse, Buck, and Virgin


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Pistol from the Naked 2 palette! 

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting with UD Twice Baked in the crease


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad To The BronzeWet n Wild Palette in Comfort Zone


----------



## Missee

lorac pro palette


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Maybelline Tattoo eyeshadows in Bad to Bronze & Tough as Taupe.


----------



## Cait

Benefit CCS in Skinny Jeans.
UD N2: Suspect, Tease, Snakebite & Foxy


----------



## Cait

NARS Cosmic Girl.
NARS AAE Duo, Stila Puppy & MAC Bronze.


----------



## pupeluv

CdP 208


----------



## heiress-ox

urban decay snatch, mac antiqued & sketch


----------



## libertygirl

Stila Kitten


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Urban Decay Naked palette:
Virgin
Naked
Toasted
Hustle
Creep


----------



## Cait

NYX JEP in Iced Mocha; NYX Single in Iced Mocha, Stila Puppy & MAC Vapour.


----------



## libertygirl

Sticking with Stila Kitten but layering over Maybelline's Colour Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

UD N1: Naked on lid, Buck to blend, Darkhorse in outer crease/corners & Virgin to highlight brow.


----------



## libertygirl

Too Faced Naked Eye Shadow Collection - Pillow Talk and Unmentionables


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> NARS Kalahari duo


 
Again


----------



## Cait

Chanel Stylo d'ombre in Moon River (base)
UD BOS III: Suspect on lid, Smog un crease & Uzi in tear duct & on brow.
Stila Puppy to blend.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club and Smoke & Diamonds!

XXXOO PG


----------



## libertygirl

Smog, Buck and Naked from the Urban Decay Naked Palette


----------



## sunglow

MAC Soba


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows


----------



## libertygirl

Snakebite, Suspect, Tease and Foxy from the Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette


----------



## tadpolenyc

nars all about eve.


----------



## libertygirl

BootyCall, Tease and Busted from the Urban Decay Naked 2 Palette


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Mossy Green Color Tattoo.
2 shades from the Dior Royal Khaki trio, Stila Puppy & MAC Dazzlelight.


----------



## rainbowrose

Maybelline Colour Tattoo Bad To The Bronze


----------



## deltalady

Tarte Shimmering Cocoa and Golden Navy


----------



## pupeluv

Benefit RSVP, NARS Cairo & RBR Bohemian Waxwing


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study.
Hourglass Gypsy Duo & MAC Bamboo.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Superstition Quad (seashell pink all over, lighter brown in crease and gold to inner corners).


----------



## wtmontana

Essence Sun Club Glamour To Go Eyeshadow Palette in 02 Long Beach.
Benefit Sippin N Dippin Creaseless Eye Shadow Cream / Liner.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Style Scoop


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Ricepaper
Nars: Fez


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paintpot.
Stila Kitten, MAC Moleskin & NARS Lola Lola.


----------



## libertygirl

Too Faced Pillow Talk and Unmentionables


----------



## lovemysavior

My go-to everyday simple eye look....Urban Decay Half Baked.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Pistol and a little MAC Blanc Type in the inner corners for a little pop.

Kat Von D. black liquid liner and YSL faux cils shocking mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and today it's UD Stray Dog and Suspect.
I'm stunned that Stray Dog didn't make it into one of the Naked palettes...it ROCKS.

XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, Carbon, Ricepaper


----------



## Cait

Benefit RSVP CCS.
The Balm nudetude: Stubborn, Sultry, Sexy.
Tokidoki Chromatico single in Carnivora.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Moon River Stylo as a sheer wash.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Stray Dog.  WOW, I am really falling in love with this e/s!  My second favorite UD color after Pistol 

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Tough as Taupe Color Tattoo.
NARS Dogon I on lid, Dogon II in outer v.
MAC Bamboo to blend.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Tough as Taupe Color Tattoo.
TF Naked Eye: Pillow Talk on lid, In the Buff to highlight, Stiletto as eyeliner.
MAC Moleskin to blend.


----------



## deltalady

The grey in the Sonia Kashuk Eye On Neutral palette


----------



## Cait

Lancôme Persistent Peach.
MAC Moleskin.
UD Smog & Perversion.
UD 24/7 in Ransom with Psychedelic Sister along the lower lashline.


----------



## jen_sparro

The chocolate brown and taupe-y brown from my Chanel Superstition quad.


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Eye On Neutral palette


----------



## leatherholic

Mac Matte Brulee


----------



## Cait

UD Naked Basics - Foxy, Naked2 & Faint with Crave to set winged eyeliner.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Ricepaper, Birds & Berries
Nars: Fez


----------



## handbaghoarder

MAC: Naked Lunch
Sephora: Satin Corset, Tiramisu, Hold Me Tight
Bobby Brown: Gel Eyeliner in Caviar Ink
Mascara: Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes


----------



## Cait

UD Midnight Rodeo, NARS Bali & MAC Soft Brown.


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> Sonia Kashuk Eye On Neutral palette


 
Again!  I've only been reaching for this palette.


----------



## Cait

MAC Brule, Carbon (over gel liner) & Phloof!, Stila Puppy.


----------



## riversongspa

New here!  Today I wore glominerals lid primer, espresso cream shadow, metallic smoky eye quad and blended some olive-y glo shadow in fern.  This is my new favorite look inspired by the Nashville tv show and Connie Britton - brownish/olive smoky eye with pink cheeks and lips.


----------



## twin-fun

Bobbi Brown shimmer wash eye shadow in stone and Laura Mercier baked eye color in violet sky.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Photo Realism quad
Kat von D black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL Faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## 1fabmom

UD Shadow Pencils Juju and Rehab


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo with two of the matte shades from the Wet 'n' Wild Vanity palette.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Khaki Discret palette


----------



## theskysailor

NAKED2 palette from urban decay


----------



## theskysailor

alternate with Too Faced Natural eye ;p


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## Cait

NARS Cairo, Stila Puppy, MAC Brule & Tokidoki Carnivora.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Stray Dog and Suspect.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## libertygirl

Maybelline Colour Tattoo in Barely Branded, Chanel Stylo in Moonshine, NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Mocha


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe and Continuous Cocoa


----------



## Gettahermes

MAC Archie


----------



## Cait

UD Half-Baked, Buck & Virgin.
MAC Brule.


----------



## brianne1114

UD Bootycall, Tease, YDK from Naked2 palette


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Amber Rush with UD Twice Baked in the crease


----------



## prestwick

Chanel quad Prelude


----------



## Cait

UD Foxy, Bootycall & Blackout.
MAC Soft Brown & Mythology.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Cassis and Diamond Lil


----------



## fendifemale

NARS Barrow Street pencil (mint green)
Sephora Banana Split pencil (yellow ofcourse)
Ruby Kisses duo Le Creme de Orange (but only the gold side)


----------



## milksway25

Chanel stylo shadows, Moon river, cool gold, back stream


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible Bottomless Java and MAC Texture


----------



## ittybitty

UD Naked, Smog and Virgin from Naked palette


----------



## gre8dane

MAC: Kid, Mythical, Carbonized, Jest with Urban Decay Bourbon e/l with Carbonized smudged over


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Deeper and Vanilla from the 15 year anniversary palette.

XXXOO PG


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Paint Pots - Painterly and Frozen Violet


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## twin-fun

Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Wash Eyeshadow in Stone


----------



## libertygirl

Maybelline's Colour Tattoo - Bad to the Bronze and NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Dark Brown


----------



## twin-fun

Mineral Fusion in Sultry


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot.
L'Oreal Infalliable in Iced Latte, two shades from the NYX Bohemian Rhapsody palette (matte nude-peach colour & the matte bone colour)
NARS Coconut Grove over UD Demolition pencil.


----------



## pupeluv

LMdB On the Coast K-scope


----------



## shoegal27

Just MAC black track gel lined wing


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satellite Dreams and Grand Entrance.  Really like this combo!

XXXOO PG


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Stylo shadows, Cool Gold, Black Stream and Jade shore


----------



## Pixie RN

Bobbi Brown's Cream Shadow in Beach Bronze.


----------



## pquiles

NARS Himalayas color
Purple from NARS Caravaggio palette
NARS Bengali
MAC violent pigment shadow
MAC cork (I think) on the brow bone


----------



## declaredbeauty

maybelline color tattoo in bad to the bronze
ud half baked, darkhorse, and buck.
mac soft and gentle


----------



## millisa

lancome and urban decay


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot Eyeshadows


----------



## Cait

Stila Naturaleyes: Buff on brow, Bliss on lid, Sandstone in crease with a mix of Sandstone & Ebony to set winged liner.
MAC Dazzlelight in tear duct.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Stray Dog

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## Cait

thebalm nude tude: Stubborn, Sophisticated & Sexy. 
MAC Brule


----------



## Lamees

MAC eyeshadow CLUB all over and dark brown shade from wet and wild palette in the outer corner of the eye


----------



## deltalady

UD Lounge and Roach


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Naked Lunch, Club, Clarity, Ricepeper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Pistol

XXXOO PG


----------



## allamorgan

Lancôme of course artist pallette


----------



## libertygirl

Too Faced Pillow Talk and Stiletto from the Naked Eye Palette


----------



## Cait

Chanel Stylo d'ombre in Moon River on lid
UD Naked Basics palette: Naked2 to blend out Moon River, Faint in crease, WOS on brow. Crave to set MAC Blitz and Glitz winged.


----------



## lovemysavior

My favorite everyday brown...Urban Decay Nubuck.


----------



## libertygirl

Added MAC painterly as a base to my current favourite everyday look: BootyCall, Tease and Snakebite from the Naked 2 palette


----------



## Cait

Chanel I'do in Illusoire (lid)
UD Naked Basics: Naked2 (crease/blend), Faint (outer v), WOS (brow/tear duct), Venus (directly under arch.)


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Soft Brown, Handwritten, Ricepaper, Tan Pigment


----------



## shoegal27

Soft brown, antiqued, vanilla and Mylar.


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Illusoire


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Bottomless Java


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot.
The Balm Nude'tude: Stubborn on lid, Sultry in crease, Sexy in outer v. Sassy in tear duct with Sleek to set winged Maybelline Brown Studio Gel liner.


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Moon River Stylo and Maybelline's Colour Tattoo in Barely Branded


----------



## deltalady

UD Smog & Darkhorse


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette-foxy on brow bone, YDK all over the lid and bootycall in the inner corners.


----------



## twin-fun

Dior 5 color eye shadow in Rosy Tan


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot.
Chanel Sable/Emouvant Duo.
MAC Bamboo.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Urban Decay Naked Basic Palette


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked and Cross Cultural


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Celebration Eye Palette(2011)


----------



## shoegal27

In the summer no eye shadows for me. It's too hot. I use MAC black track fluid line and shape it into a nice fleck wing. 
Looks clean. Lots of mascara.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Rich Mahogany Color Tattoo.
UD Naked1: Buck, Naked, Darkhorse & Virgin.
Wet 'n' Wild Brule.


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral palette


----------



## RedPoppies

Really simple today, since I woke up so late! Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded all over the lid and under my brow boen with the light brown shade in my Physicians Formula Caynon Classics quad (LOVE this quad! I just is almost daily for something or another!) and slightly defined my crease.


----------



## Cait

BE Bare Skin, MAC Moleskin & Brule, byTerry Midnight Brown.


----------



## Cait

MAC Bamboo, L'Oreal Infalliable Amber Rush, Wet n Wild Brule.


----------



## deltalady

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze color tatoo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Khaki Discret Palette


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Stylo Moon River & Jade Shore w/ Convoitise Ombre as a base


----------



## Cait

L'Oreal Amber Rush, MAC Soba & Brule, UD Smog with Haight over Essence Shopping on Portobello Road gel liner.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch, Carbon, Rice Paper


----------



## milksway25

Chanel ombre destination with silver light wp stylo


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Rich Mahogany
UD Naked Basics: Faint, Naked2, Crave, WOS & Venus.


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Chai Latte Quad & NARS Coconut Grove.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Rubenesque paint pot


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot eyeshadows w/MAC tan pigment


----------



## twin-fun

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow in stone


----------



## nocturnefelis

I am heavily using my new Urban Decay NAKED 2 palette...


----------



## twin-fun

Nothing. Nada.


----------



## libertygirl

MAC Painterly with a just a swipe of liquid eyeliner - too hot in London for anything heavy!


----------



## nocturnefelis

Mac paint pot Indianwood, Urban Decay Toasted, Darkhorse and Baked


----------



## Cait

NARS AAE Duo & MAC Malt.


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Eyes On Neutral palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Mineralize in Family Silver.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

Two shades from the TF Golden Mink Quad & Stila Puppy to blend.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol.
Kat von D. black liquid liner, upper lashline.
Maybelline The Falsies black mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Cait

MAC Brule, NARS Cairo, Stila Puppy & Chanel Taupe Grisé


----------



## deltalady

MAC Cut to Fit & Glamour Check


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Mossy Green Color Tattoo.
MAC Humid, UD WOS, Faint, Crave & Venus.


----------



## deltalady

WnW Nutty


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Cross-cultural


----------



## Allykat723

Dior Rosy Tan


----------



## libertygirl

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Permanent Taupe


----------



## sumita

Chanel Gri Gri and Hasard.


----------



## deltalady

Ud ydk


----------



## missbeyondstyle

mac paint pots rollickin


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## deltalady

Bare Minerals The Truth quad


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint pot in Let's Skate!
Kat Von D. black liquid liner, upper lashline
YSL faux cils shocking mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty over MAC Paint Pot in Painterly.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tan pigment, Mulch, Texture, & Ricepaper


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Stylo black stream and jade shore


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Stray Dog.

XXXOO PG


----------



## missbeyondstyle

urban decay nkd pallet mix


----------



## prplhrt21

Chanel Mystere quad


----------



## deltalady

MAC Copperbeam pigment, Texture, Ricepaper


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: All That Glitters, Sumptuous Olive, Carbon, Ricepaper


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mythology & Glamour Check


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Ombre Illusoire with Chanel Marine stylo wp


----------



## nocturnefelis

MAC: Quarry, Scene, Shroom and a dash of Nylon


----------



## deltalady

Tarina Tarantino Sparklicity Bronze palette


----------



## nicolezheng

today i am wearing mac&#12289;ysl&#12289;and TF!


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Au Natural palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila Diamond Lil
Kat Von D. black liquid liner
L'Oreal Voluminous carbon black mascara

XXXOO PG


----------



## princesspig

MAC Grain (all over lid), Mystery (used as liner) and Shale (in crease and outer corner).


----------



## Cait

WnW Comfort Zone, Stila Puppy & MAC Brule.


----------



## deltalady

Bare Mineral's The Truth quad


----------



## milksway25

Chanel stylo Jade shore & cool gold i think (i forget d names)


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Stylo Moon River with a swipe of liquid eyeliner


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chanel Dunes


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe with Bloodline pigment in the crease.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sephora brown pallet (don't know the name, lol)


----------



## princesspig

Coral/peachy red, gold and champagne from the Smashbox Heat Wave palette.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

MAC Embark.


----------



## nocturnefelis

Urban decay: Mildew on the lid, ACDC in the crease


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral palette


----------



## deltalady

MAC Groundwork paint pot


----------



## heiress-ox

anastasia beverly hills catwalk palette


----------



## Cait

WnW Walking on Eggshells & MAC Cork.


----------



## libertygirl

Too Faced Lap Dance and Pillow Talk (really raunchy names!)


----------



## Tilna

Hey me too have d same...MAC Shadowy Lady Quad....


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: Woodwinked, Ricepaper


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lithe pigment over Rubenesque paint pot, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Deeper from the 15 year anniversary palette

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lithe pigment, Amber Lights, & UD Darkhorse


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Ace from the 15 year anniversary palette.  Beautiful smokey blue-grey!

Kat von D. black liquid eyeliner.
LORAC Pro mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Amber Lights and Mulch


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Ombre in Illusoire and ombre Convoitise


----------



## lazeny

Kanebo Coffret D'or 3D Lighting Eyes in 03.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol...one of my all-time faves!

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tan pigment, Mulch, & Brulee


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Mac Paint Pot in Groundwork & UD Basic Palette


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & Remy, from the Petit Four & Soiree palettes.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Smoke & Mirrors palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay YDK.  Rediscovering my Naked 2 palette!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

The Happy Place by Bare Minerals. Love this palette. Copied Jodik76 look from YT.


----------



## deltalady

deltalady said:


> MAC Smoke & Mirrors palette



Again!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Snakebite...WOW, I LOVE this!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Trax & Bloodline Pigment


----------



## deltalady

MAC Melon pigment over Maybelline Rich Mahogany color tatoo, MAC Texture in the crease and Ricepaper to highlight


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Ombre in Abstraction


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.

XXXOO PG


----------



## boscobaby

Victoria secret


----------



## xoxoRachell

LORAC Unzipped Pallete


----------



## deltalady

UD Lounge & Roach


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

NARS Ashes to Ashes & Pandora


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla and Remy.


----------



## Curlzmt

Lorac


----------



## milksway25

Chanel stylo in pink lagoon and moon river


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nudes trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Deeper

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

NARS 9947 palette.  Pink and brown colors.


----------



## lazeny

3 shades from Urban Decay Naked 2.


----------



## Love Of My Life

serge lutens taupe pallette


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!

XXXOO PG


----------



## milksway25

Chanel stylo Jade shore and chanel wp khaki preciuex


----------



## mzmir

Ysl


----------



## wtmontana

Clinique Lid Smoothie in Cashew Later.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Groundwork paint pot and Maybelline Rich Mahogany color tattoo


----------



## Staci_W

UD naked 2 and white cream eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Stray Dog.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## crunchy buns

UD smog


----------



## deltalady

UD Toasted and Hustle


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & Remy


----------



## Cannes

Le Metier de beute Jojo


----------



## deltalady

NYX Parisien Chic palette


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

SOme Urban Decay called pistol blended with another neutral.


----------



## heiress-ox

illamasqua 'ore' pure pigment & nars mekong


----------



## jen_sparro

The dark chocolate-bronze from Chanel Sable-Emouvant duo


----------



## deltalady

MAC Groundwork paint pot and Maybelline Rich Mahogany


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser in Lotus Flower


----------



## meijen

^ this


----------



## deltalady

NYX Parisien Chic palette


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

MAC Paintpot in Rubenesque with Make-up Geek Cosmopolitan ES


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Pistol and Sin.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sagranch

MAC Shroom


----------



## twin-fun

Bobby Brown Shimmer Eye Wash in Stone


----------



## deltalady

MAC Notoriety quad


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Copper Penny)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Stray Dog.  Love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe and Continuous Cocoa


----------



## Allykat723

Tarina Tarantino Jewel Palette in Magical


----------



## babypie

Urban Decay Last Call


----------



## lafemmenikita

Chanel Mystic Eyes. Not loving it though!


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Granite


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek in Unexpected and Shimma Shimma!

XXXOO PG


----------



## roses5682

Laura Mercier shadow pallet fall 2012


----------



## deltalady

Dior Fusion Mono in Millennium


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Lotus Flower)


----------



## deltalady

Dior Fusion Mono in Millennium


----------



## Cait

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot, UD Sin, Naked & WOS.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Fusion Mono in Millennium


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Celestial Shimmer)


----------



## LaMadeleine

Dior 4 shadow palette + Guerlain (really lovely colors)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow Quad (Pink Chocolate)


----------



## milksway25

Tom ford She Wolf Trio


----------



## deltalady

Dior Millennium mono fushion eye shadow


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## meeouw2

a shade from nude tude palette, the balm


----------



## deltalady

WnW Kitten


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Lotus Flower)


----------



## princesspig

Gold and plum colours from the Guerlain Terracotta La Selection de l'ete palette.


----------



## anmarchant

Today I'm wearing MAC Beautiful Iris and MAC Satellite Dreams! Love purples!


----------



## deltalady

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze color tattoo, Revlon Polished Bronze and Milani Brownstone


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Celestial Shimmer)


----------



## anmarchant

Wearing Verve from the Naked 2 palette on the lid, Virgin in the tear duct and Naked in the crease.


----------



## TiffanyS88

UD naked basics palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Lotus Flower)


----------



## deltalady

NYX Parisian Chic palette


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## Samia

MAC Groundwork paintpot on its own


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe with Navy eyeshadow in the outer v


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Lotus Flower)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bordello 

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallable in Bottomless Java


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Lotus Flower)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## deltalady

MAC Cut to Fit, Glamour Check, UD Roach, Twice Baked


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser


----------



## deltalady

Dior Mono Fusion in Millennium & UD Twice Baked


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Quad in Enigma


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Lotus Flower)


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow Quads (Pink Chocolate)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.  One of my all time faves...I can pretty much put it on in the dark - goofproof!

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Origins Peeper Pleaser (Copper Berry)


----------



## deltalady

L'Oreal Infallible in Bronzed Taupe and Continuous Cocoa


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Deeper, from the 15 year anniversary palette.

XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Naked 2 palette


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio (Nude)


----------



## fufu

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill in Rose Popillia (30) and fard a paupieres soyeux (3)


----------



## loubnoub

Midnight by MAC


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## milksway25

Chanel ombre in Fatal


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude palette


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio (Nude)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting and Rice Paper


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow Quads (Pink Chocolate)


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe & UD Twice Baked


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Petal Pure Eyes (Sweet Peach)


----------



## deltalady

MAC Smoke and Diamonds, Cross-Cultural,  & Rice Paper


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio (Nude)


----------



## BarbAga

Marc jacobs


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Pink Lagoon Stylo Stick


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio (Nude)


----------



## deltalady

UD Sidecar, Buck, & Dark Horse


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Petal Pure Eyes (Sweet Peach)


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & Remy, from the Petit Four & Soiree palettes.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Mono Fusion in Millennium


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

NYX Parsian Chic palette


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow (Buttermilk)


----------



## deltalady

VS Kajal liner smudged into a smoky eye


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Eye Colour N


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Bootycall and Chanel Bleu Exquis eyeliner.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Amber Lights, Cross-Cultural, & Rice Paper


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Inked in Pink.
UD Vice II: Coax, Rewind, Dope & Habit


----------



## meijen

Maquillage True Eye Shadow (722)


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Virgin and Chanel Bleu Exquis eyeliner


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio (Nude)


----------



## deltalady

UD YDK, Twice Baked & Estee Lauder Granite


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio N


----------



## guccilove

Mac sumptuous olive and mulch


----------



## meijen

Lancôme Absolue Quad (A10)


----------



## EmmieMc

Nars Charade.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty and Chanel Bleu Exquis eyeliner


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Eye Colour N


----------



## jen_sparro

Estee Lauder Batik Sun eye palette.


----------



## milksway25

Tom ford She wolf with Chanel ombre Fatal


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol!

XXXOO PG


----------



## meijen

Lancome Absolue Quad (A10)


----------



## deltalady

MUFE #33 and MAC Knight


----------



## elleestbelle

dior pink design 5-color palette


----------



## CrackBerryCream

maybelline Color Tattoo in permanent taupe


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Eye Colour N


----------



## deltalady

Dior Millennium


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Soiree Palette


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow


----------



## Cait

UD Naked palette: Sidecar, Naked, Virgin.
UD WOS.


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel, sparkling satin. Love it, its easy to use and the colour is beautiful.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Stray Dog

XXXOO PG


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Liberty and Chanel eyeliner Bleu Exquis


----------



## roses5682

Keeping it simple MAC rice paper with a bit of soba in the crease.


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck, & Hustle


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAC Cork in the crease and Expensive Pink on the lid.


----------



## meijen

Shiseido Luminizing Satin Eye Colour Trio (Nude)


----------



## Ghettoe

Tom Ford Cognac sable.


----------



## meijen

Clinique All About Shadow Quad (Ticklish)


----------



## Cait

Tom Ford Golden Mink - the taupe shade on lid, the deep brown in outer crease/corners & the orange shimmery shade patted onto centre of lid.
MAC Bamboo to blend out. 
WnW Brule on brow.


----------



## KayuuKathey

tom ford pink haze spring 2013.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Makeup geek ES in Cocoa Bear and MAC Twinks


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Aurorised Eyes (Light Variation)


----------



## beezygal

Maybelline color tattoo bad to the bronze


----------



## meijen

Lancome Absolue Quad


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Barely Beige (base)
NARS Abysinnia (lid), Yamal to blend out. 
Two shades from the Ride Up to the Moon palette: Lola Lola in outer crease & the matte cream shade on brow bone.


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Eye Colour N


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch & Rice Paper


----------



## EmmieMc

Bobbi Brown Taupe


----------



## guccilove

Mac Patina


----------



## meijen

Lunasol Aurorised Eyes (Light Variation)


----------



## EmmieMc

Anyone here wear glasses? Do you do a full eye it or just a swipe of color?


----------



## Cait

UD Naked Basics: Foxy on brow bone & Crave to set winged liner
WnW Comfort Zone palette orange-y Eyelid shade on eye lid.
Benefit Hoola bronzer to blend out crease.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Santal eyeliner in the outer corner smudged to define.


----------



## Fran0421

Darkhose from the Naked 1 palette


----------



## meijen

Maquillage Eye Colour N


----------



## Pursegrrl

Layered UD Gridlock and Side Car from BOS volume 1.  Love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe, Esteé Lauder Granite, & NYX Root Beer


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Celebration Palette 2011


----------



## deltalady

Dior Mono Fusion in Millennium


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Urban Decay, Maybelline, Stila


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Rockstar, Psychedelic Sister and Pistol!

XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked 2 palette


----------



## Fran0421

UD N1 palette- buck, naked and blackout


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Naked Basics


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD stray dog.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Painterly & Sable


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Silver Ring - haven't worn this one in awhile!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC all that glitters & a little sable blended thru


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla & smoke and diamonds


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil

XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

LORAC Ravish palette


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Verve and Chanel Céladon eyeliner.


----------



## Samia

Form Urban Decay Naked 1:
Half baked
Smog
Virgin


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Urban Decay naked & sin


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Naked 2-Foxy, Chopper & Booty Call.


----------



## Makeuplove513

I am wearing NYX Jumbo eye pencil in Milk, blended out to be frosty, with a blush over it for a pretty pink. The blush is NYC Cheek Glow Powder Blush in Central Park Pink. It's a pretty wintery look!


----------



## milksway25

Chanel ombre Illusoire


----------



## deltalady

UD Half Baked, Darkhorse, and Virgin


----------



## purseprincess32

Mac All that Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Barely Branded (base)
Chanel Id'o in Mirifique, matte dusty rose on lid & matte taupe (both from INGLOT) through crease


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo Bad to the Bronze


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters & Coastal Scents Incognito


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Cream Shadow in Shore


----------



## thatjennigirl

mac rubinesque paint pot with burberry pale barley over it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Bare Study paint pot


----------



## purseprincess32

Vice 2 Palette


----------



## sanmi

3CE honeymoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Bad to the Bronze- color tattoo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.  WOW I really love this one!

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color:  Peony


----------



## B.B.Blu

Bare Escentuals Queen Phyllis with Queen Tiffany in the crease.


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## papertiger

Ellis Faas, Creamy Eye, (Lights) E303


----------



## sanmi

3CE honeymoon


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Coastal Scents Light Bronze & Incognito


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Tattoo in forest


----------



## pmburk

Elf cream eyeshadows in Natural Glow & Bronzed.


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel, sparkling satin


----------



## Samia

MAC Mulch


----------



## sanmi

YSL Ombré solo eyeshadow


----------



## Apelila

Here is mine


----------



## sanmi

Pure chromatics YSL.


----------



## BarbAga

Naked 2.   I got the entire set 1, 2, and 3  I keep using the sets over and over, hust so many different looks.


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Naked 2


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## Samantha S

Mystic eyes, Chanel.


----------



## jamie_1011

Ud vice 2


----------



## pmburk

Elf glitter holiday palette - a nude beige shimmer and a medium brown shimmer.


----------



## Agreen96

From Naked 2- Tease, Foxy and Suspect.


----------



## sanmi

Pure chromatics YSL


----------



## pmburk

Besame Shimmer Beige, Socialite Brown & Plum Dandy


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters & Sable


----------



## Cait

Maybelline Inked in Pink as a base
UD Naked3: Liar on lid, Factory in outer corners
NARS Blondie to blend


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## Anna1

Suspect from UD Naked2
Marc Jacobs liquid eyeliner
Marc Jacobs Mascara


----------



## pmburk

NYX Love in Florence "Meet my Romeo" palette


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Naked basics palette (no idea of names)


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Vice 2 from UD- Shocker


----------



## Livia1

Nars All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## hufflepuff

pistol pink cream eyeshadow by butter london


----------



## Deppaholic

UD Vice
UD Eyeliner
Christian Dior Blackout Mascara
Also, Shimmer in tubes from Bare Escentuals (love)


----------



## Deppaholic

BarbAga said:


> Naked 2.   I got the entire set 1, 2, and 3  I keep using the sets over and over, hust so many different looks.


You and my daughter, she won't let me near them!  I will have to buy my own.  I like the first one in the brown velvet shades the best.  They are so creamy, and th primer is wonderful!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Stylo Yeux eyeliner in Cassis


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Vanilla & Coastal Scents cherry chocolate


----------



## Ghettoe

Cognac Sable. Super loving it right now. I might pick up Orchid Haze.


----------



## Deppaholic

Ghettoe said:


> Cognac Sable. Super loving it right now. I might pick up Orchid Haze.


Which brand?


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly paint pot, ELF 6-piece Geometric palette in Natural


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Permanent Taupe


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Seduction Quad


----------



## Gvamty

Deppaholic said:


> Which brand?




That's tom ford, I just ordered it myself.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## sanmi

Pure chromatics YSL


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters & Satin Taupe


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Four colors from the Physician's Formula Classic Nude palette...not sure what the names of them are but I LOVE all of their nude palettes! They are very similar to the UD Naked palettes and are much more budget-friendly!


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Wet N Wild Walking on Eggshells palette. Today Vice 2 UD palette.


----------



## prestwick

Nars Mississippi Mermaid and Chanel Prelude Quad


----------



## Deppaholic

sparkle_n_shine said:


> Four colors from the Physician's Formula Classic Nude palette...not sure what the names of them are but I LOVE all of their nude palettes! They are very similar to the UD Naked palettes and are much more budget-friendly!


I love them too!  I have 2 different compacts.  I wish they'd make one with a little green/plum shades in also.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel eyeliner in Marine


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Coastal Scents Light Bronze & Incognito


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel eyeliner in Cassis


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel eyeliner in Cassis


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Tarte Brewed Awakening palette


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

The chocolate bar palette from too faced


----------



## michellem

Mac tempted and all that glitters with Bobbi brown bone as a highlighter...


----------



## Deppaholic

Swtest2Lips said:


> Oh cool! I like this thread! Im rocking some colors from the Coastal Scents 88 matte palette. I tried to create a fourth of July smokey eye.


That looks fab!


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel eyeliner in Cassis


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## MoyJoy

Dior Trianon Edition Pastel Fontanges


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## princesspig

Mac Shale and Naked Lunch


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay-Vice 2


----------



## Shopmore

Naked3


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Inglot 428 and 64  navy blue pearl and black on the lower lid only.


----------



## deltalady

UD Smog, Darkhorse, and Virgin


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier eye matte


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Smog.  Wow, hadn't worn this in awhile...forgot how much I love it!

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Smog and a little Suspect too for highlight.  LOVE

XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline- Bad to the Bronze cream shadow


----------



## sanmi

Mac veluxe pearl fusion


----------



## purseprincess32

Earlier today- Mac All that Glitters


----------



## purseprincess32

Vice 2- Urban Decay- Rewind, Ambush, Habit, Strike & Dope.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in S&M...nice grey but a little more a of a blue cast than I expected.  Still love it though!

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## pmburk

Wet & Wild Silent Treatment trio


----------



## deltalady

MAC Texture and UD Twice Backed


----------



## michellem

Mac sable and pink Venus with Bobbi brown snow for brow bone


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Quadra eye


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Wet & Wild Silent Treatment trio


 
Again today...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Naked2 palette...

Foxy, Half Baked, Tease, Snake Bite, Blackout


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Psychedelic Sister (deep purple)


----------



## Shan2

Hi ladies I'd appreciate some help from you experts! I wear light make up a few times a month. This weekend I'll be performing on stage, wearing a long, sleeveless dress (see zoom in pic). Went to Sephora and tried on the comex copper Stila eyeshadow. I really love how intense the sparkle is, but... I'll be wearing it just this once. So I'm wondering, is there any metallic eyeshadow from drugstores that's comparably intense? Also is it way too matchy-matchy to be wearing gold eyeshadow with the dress? (As my necklace, earrings, bracelets will all be gold.) I have no idea the fashion do's and don'ts. TIA!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Naked2 palette...

Foxy, Bootycall, Tease, Snakebite, Verve, Busted


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2- Tease in crease & L"oreal Infallible Iced Latte pigment shadows on lids.


----------



## pmburk

Elf Eye Enhancing shadow palette in Brown Eyes 1. Meh, it'll be swapped.


----------



## princesspig

Mac Naked Lunch, Grain and a little bit of Swimming in the crease


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline- Bad to the Bronze cream shadow


----------



## MoonLotus

Bourjois Smoky Eyes


----------



## JessMJoe

Mac


----------



## solaia

Guerlain


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Naked 2 palette
Today- Lorac Pro to Go palette


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## pond23

Chanel Convoitise (sp?)


----------



## deltalady

UD Sidecar, Hustle, Naked, Buck, & Virgin from Naked 1


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Wet N Wild- Walking on Eggshell palette.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Cut to Fit, Glamour Check, Texture, & Rice Paper


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Silent Treatment trio


----------



## sanmi

Tom Ford eye


----------



## prplhrt21

Bobbi Brown


----------



## sanmi

Color Design    Eye Brightening All-In-One by - lan come


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Cream Shadow in Shore


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Mac PaintPot in Groundwork


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go Palette


----------



## Anna1

UD suspect


----------



## hforhermes

UD Naked Basics


----------



## shhboutique

My day to day eyeshadow is the gold in the Beach Plum palette by Clinique


----------



## Belle Bleu

I finally found the Cover Girl Bombshell Shineshadow at Ulta and then at CVS. I have on Copper Fling. Super easy application and very pretty shadow. That and MAC Mylar.


----------



## tatu_002

Burberry almond (obsessed with burberry shadows)


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Illusion d'ombre in 82 Émerveillé


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown & mac


----------



## Carson123

Lorac Pro Palette


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tarte Amazonian Clay Waterproof Cream Eyeshadow in Shimmering Bronze and Bobbi Brown Vanilla (discontinued).


----------



## phiphi

tom ford in the pink


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown


----------



## GGspice25

almay works for me


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Bust and Verve.  Love!

XXXOO PG


----------



## melancholia

inglot matte beige & rouge bunny rouge olive violetear


----------



## prplhrt21

mac painterly paint pot
bobbi brown beige, naked, and shell


----------



## sanmi

Mac veluxe pearl fusion.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## princesspig

Chanel illusion d'ombre in émerveillé and a tiny bit of Maybelline gel liner in black gold.


----------



## prplhrt21

mac vintage selection paint pot
bobbi brown beige & shell


----------



## pmburk

Mally City Chick Smokey Eye palette in Brownstone


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

chanel - mystic eyes quad


----------



## sanmi

*missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination 
*


----------



## deltalady

Bare Minerals The Truth quad


----------



## Carson123

Naked 1


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Edward Bess


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Naked 2 palette, Chopper, tease in crease.


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown naked, beige, and shell


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.  REALLY like this one!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Naked 2


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC painterly paint pot
bobbi brown naked & beige


----------



## purseprincess32

UD- Psychedlic Sister & UD Tease from Naked 2 in crease to blend out any harsh edges.


----------



## bella601

Mac - Togetherness Mineralize Eye Shadow


----------



## More4Me

Lancome


----------



## keiloj

Make Up Forever Aqua Cream #13(?) Taupe, as a cream base + MAC Satin Taupe on top - both on lids 
MAC cork in crease


----------



## deltalady

NARS Abyssinia, Alhambra, Ashes to Ashes, and Pandora


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Deppaholic

Bare Minerals "High Shine".  I got purchased mine some time ago, but I recently pulled them out, and I know it was a trio I got.  Can only find the brown/gold shade and the purple/gold shade.  I love them both, however with my grey eyes, the purple really makes my eyes pop!  I love them, they are creamy, they do dust a tiny bit, but the sponge applicator works well to get that cat eye look.  Give them a try.  Usually I could answer this blog with Bare Minerals anyways, but these I are great!  A little Urdan Decay primer and it stays put all day and night!  Do not care for BE primer. Holy Grail Mascara is newly discovered Chanel LV, and eyeliner is UD black on top, deep plum lower lashes.


----------



## sanmi

*Pivoine Crush Palette by YSL
*


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Lost. LOVE this!


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Amber Diamond on the lids


----------



## melancholia

burberry porcelain.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch & Rice Paper


----------



## Staci_W

naked lunch, expensive pink, soft brown, vanilla. A MAC day for me.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly topped with MAC shadows Orb, Mylar, Satin Taupe


----------



## Staci_W

Rimmel white cream stick shadow covered with MAC vex on my lid. MAC texture covered by a dark purple in my crease. Don't know the name of the purple it was free in a Birchbox.


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC painterly paint pot
Bobbi Brown rich caviar eye palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Dior Amber Diamond on the lids. 
Today-UD Vice 2 palette


----------



## sanmi

Laneige multi Pro shadow


----------



## sanmi

[FONT=&quot]Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook [/FONT](Illuminator)


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC painterly paint pot/vintage selection.
bobbi brown shell and naked


----------



## sanmi

e.l.f. Studio 22 Piece Mini On The Go Palette


----------



## jgally

Nars Cordura duo, Armani eyes to kill mascara


----------



## numberonemom

I love using Mac eyeshadows but lately I've been using the Naked 3 palette.


----------



## BarbAga

Naked 3, smokey eye,  nars blush


----------



## pmburk

Wet & Wild Silent Treatment trio


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Vice 2 palette
Today-Milani shadow stick in Champagne


----------



## heiress-ox

mac day gleam pressed pigment, urban decay buck and naked


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go Palette ( Sephora)


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline -Bad to the Bronze cream shadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

Paula's Choice in Café Au Lait...from her Nude Mattes palette.  This is a GREAT supplement to UD Naked palettes for those who crave more matte choices - love it!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Lorac Pro-To Go Palette
Today- UD Vice 2 palette


----------



## calliec

Nars Absynnian


----------



## Fran0421

Naked 3 palette


----------



## angelalam5

MAC All that Glitters, Shroom, and Signed, Sealed.


----------



## sumita

Chantecaille Bees Palette


----------



## pmburk

Bare Minerals loose shadows in Vanilla Sugar, Velvet Vanilla, Night Owl


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Eyenhancers - It's a palette of three in browns. Part of the label peeled off so I can't see the exact colors.


----------



## GlamMani

Naked palette (the 1st one!) Buck in the crease, Sin on the centre of the lid, and Virgin as a highlight.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline-Bad too the Bronze


----------



## rutabaga

Same thing everyday - NARS AAE, Bellissima duo, Mekong single


----------



## CarliJ

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## purseprincess32

Today-Urban Decay -AC/DC


----------



## deltalady

Dior Millennium


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Urban Decay Naked 2 & Sephora eyeshadow Outrageous metallic beige.
Today-Lorac Pro to Go.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## sanmi

Laneige multi Pro shadow


----------



## prplhrt21

bobbi brown


----------



## kiss_p

Paula Dorf - Tease on lid, Bark on outer "v"
Urban Decay eyeliner in Rockstar


----------



## Louboulove

Urban Decay Naked, Virgin all over. Keepin it light today


----------



## Shopmore

Naked 3 palette


----------



## prplhrt21

MAC painterly paint pot, sweet heat and a natural flirt


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## alyssa18o6

Too Faced chocolate bar palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.  One of my go-to faves!


XXXOO PG


----------



## aliceplayground

*MAC* Cork Satin! <- hg eyeshadow~!


----------



## sutefani

Shiseido Maquillage True eyeshadow palette BR264


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani cream eye pencil/shadow Champagne Toast & Naked 2 palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Anna1

Maybelline color tattoo in back to bronze


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## howielwin

Found a great beauty site here... pretty good and love it so much.. have a look here >> Beauty Benefits Of Love


----------



## roundandround

Chanel quadra 51 stage lights


----------



## luxealabaster

Chanel Les 4 Ombres Quadra


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Vice 2 Palette


----------



## GGspice25

Almay bronze


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Lovelee8

Clinique chubby stick for eyes in Iced Latte


----------



## originalheather

Urban Decay Naked Basics Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline-Bad to the Bronze cream eyeshadow. I needed a no fuss look this morning/afternoon for work since I had little time to get ready this morning.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Naked 2 palette & Lorac Pro to Go Palette
Today- Naked 2 palette


----------



## Ghettoe

Tom Ford Orchid Haze 

It's super pigmented. I tried it on for the first time today and put the darker shade through my crease only to gasp at how pigmented it was. I had to really blend it to diffuse it. I even put the dark shade as a liner because I was too lazy to wear eyeliner and did not want the fuss.


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Vice 2


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

no eyeshadow for me today in fact i havent worn any in a lil over a year


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## rutabaga

NARS AAE, Mekong, and the gold shade from the Kauai duo


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Lost.


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Naked 2


----------



## stephanie.

ud naked palette.. my daily staple


----------



## purseprincess32

Wet N Wild- Walking on Egg Shells palette


----------



## sanmi

EyeShadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Ink Pink cream shadow


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Quadra eye..


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked, Cross Cultural, Rice Paper


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Permanent Taupe


----------



## ilaila

Urban decay moondust!


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2


----------



## mochagrande

urban decay natural


----------



## justwatchin

Laura Mercier Caviar Eye Stick in pink opal and Jouer eyeshadow crayon in Baroque


----------



## Shopmore

Givenchy cream shadow


----------



## pond23

Chanel Misty Soft eye shadow duo


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Celebration Eye Palette


----------



## rutabaga

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze, NARS AAE & Mekong. Yesterday was NARS Kauai duo + Stila Ebony.


----------



## sumita

Tom ford brushed amber palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Lorac Pro to Go Palette
Today-UD Vice2


----------



## sanmi

Pure chromatics YSL


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday 4/10  Naked 2 palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol.
XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday 4/11 -Metallic Beige Sephora


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior-Amber Diamond


----------



## Ligea77

Burberry Porcelain
Burberry Pale Barley
Clinique Daybreak


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye-con palette


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Vice 2


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Naked 2 palette


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Amber Rush infallible eyeshadow & Naked 2


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Vice 2


----------



## MrsTGreen

Naked 2 palette


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier eye matte


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac-Pro To Go palette


----------



## Grande Latte

Ysl.


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne pencil shadow & Naked 2


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol!


XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go palette-Chai, Mink, and shell


----------



## sanmi

Pure chromatics YSL


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Naked 2-Tease, YDK, and Bootycall.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint pot in Let's Skate!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

*VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze*


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mythology, Glamour Check, Texture and Rice Paper


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne shadow stick & Wet N Wild Walking on egg shells


----------



## sanmi

3CE honeymoon


----------



## Crazy4Hermes

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Bronze..its better as an eyeshadow than bronzer haha


----------



## RedPoppies

Physicians Formula eyeshadow quad in Canyon Classics (I seriously use this EVERY DAY. I am on my third one!) the white/cream color in inner corner and under brown, the light brown/nude color in crease, the darker brown under my lower lashes, and Urban Decay Half Baked on my lid.


----------



## Lylalila

tom ford cocoa mirage quad, I only use 2 of them (sometimes 3 if I have more time in the morning) it is my favourite one for the day.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze cream shadow


----------



## MrsTGreen

Maybelline Cafe Latte palette
MAC Woodwinked & Carbon


----------



## sanmi

* i-Divine Au Naturelbu Sleek Makeup *


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo-Inked Pink


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Bust


XXXOO PG


----------



## kiss_p

Smashbox Minx and Nocturnal


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2- Tease in crease, on lid/middle-Half Baked.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Vice 2


----------



## saintgermain

mac carbon


----------



## wtmontana

Napoleon Perdis color disc in Blushing Bride
Chanel single eyeshadow in Taupe Gris


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting


----------



## purseprincess32

Bad to the Bronze.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...
Sumptuous Olive
Mulch
Soft Brown
Ricepaper


----------



## sophiajacquelyn

I love the eye shadow and smokey eye make up of http://beautifullady.us/ it is one of the best make up store and also famous for smokey eye make up kits and beauty products.I also recommend all to buy products from here.Love Beautiful lady.


----------



## Rhayne

Today I decided to try out this Sparkle Eye Dust (Golden Champagne) from NYC Color. It's ok but the packaging isn't.


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2-crease Tease, lid Chopper


----------



## purseprincess32

Again-Naked 2- Tease in crease and Chopper all over the lid.


----------



## Anna1

MAC Naked pigment and Haux eyeshadow


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible-Amber Rush shadow all over lid & Naked 2-Tease in crease


----------



## Anna1

Naked pigment by Mac again


----------



## talontr

Luv my  M A C makeup!  It's the best 4 sure&#128132;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum Talontr


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club and Smoke & Diamonds


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go palette-Chai, Cafe & Naked 2 -Tease & Booty Call.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Kush used as a liner and Naked 2- Tease in crease.


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadows- Amber Rush


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday again-L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush eyeshadow
Today-Milani Champagne cream stick shadow & Vice 2 UD palette


----------



## ilovethembags

just a regular maybelline eye tattoo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Birthday e/s today....UD in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## wtmontana

Chanel cream eyeshadow in Emerveille. LOVE!


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Polished Bronze, Estee Lauder Granite Matte & MAC Rice Paper


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked Basics palette


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Naked 2 palette- YDK lid, inner corner Booty call, crease Tease.
Eyeliner- UD Demolition


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 - Chopper-Lid, Tease-Crease-Booty Call-Inner corner.


----------



## Rhayne

N.Y.C. New York Color Sparkle Eye Dust in 880 Golden Champagne


----------



## hautecouture15

The MAC tempting eyeshadow quad


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible- Amber Rush


----------



## ShoeGalDC

Trish McEvoy! I love her eyeshadow base and eyeshadow. Classic, beautiful colors - plus they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Kevyn Aucoin Single Eyeshadows in Tusk and Soft Clay.


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac- To Go Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Vice 2 palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered eyeshadow


----------



## joey90

Relvon Custom Eyes!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Chanel Magic Night


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac To Go Palette


----------



## its_a_keeper

Catrice - Mermaid it
it is a coppery gold


----------



## Lexusss

Lancome light pink


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Maybelline Bad to the Bronze 
Today-Lorac Pro To Go Palette


----------



## CathMc

From Urban Decay Naked 3 - lust and liar.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog - LOVE IT!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

e.l.f. Studio 22 Piece Mini On The Go Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette- crease Tease, lid Chopper, inner corner-Booty Call & liner Busted


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked original Toasted, Hustle, Buck, & Virgin


----------



## purseprincess32

Vice 2-Rewind, Ambush, Radar, Strike and Habit.


----------



## EllaViolette

Too Faced Natural Eye palette -- Nudie and Cashmere Bunny in the crease, Silk Teddy on the lid, Erotica in the outer V, Heaven as a highlight, and Cashmere Bunny on my lower lash line


----------



## BarbAga

Dior in green tones


----------



## princesspig

Mac Naked Lunch on the lid and Mac Mystery along the lashes


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior- Amber Diamond


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne cream shadow as a base. & UD Naked 2- Tease crease  & Chopper on the lid.


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Illusion d'ombre in Emerveille and Mac Indianwood


----------



## sanmi

&#128120; e.l.f. Studio 22 Piece Mini On The Go Palette


----------



## Heathersauer

Glo minerals smokey eye kit


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in Emerveille with the coral colour from the Guerlain Les Fauvres quad on top. The darkest brown from the quad in the lash line, and the golden/yellow colour from Mac Magnetic Attraction in the inner corner.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast shadow stick as a base, UD Naked 2 ( all over lid YDK, crease Tease, outer corner Snakebite).


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.  Perfect for my job interview today!!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

*KANEBO Coffret D'or Eye *


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Woodwink, Soft Brown, Mulch, Ricepaper


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani-Champagne Toast cream shadow stick all over lid, Lower lash line UD Vice 2- Betrayal


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline-Cream shadow Bad to the Bronze


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Naked 2 -Chopper all over lid, Tease in crease. 
Milani Champagne Toast cream shadow all over lid as a base.


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in Emerveille all over the lid, brown gel liner from Maybelline, Mac Mystery on top of the liner and smudged out.


----------



## sanmi

*MAC Cosmetics Paint - Shadow Sublime*


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kat von D - Esperanza Palette, the light green one


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## sanmi

Brigitte Romantic Eyeshadows


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Maybelline cream shadow Pink Inked as a base all over the lid.
 UD-Vice 2 Toxic on lids and Naked 2 -Tease in crease.

Today-UD-Naked 2- Tease -crease, Copper on the lids.


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible-Amber Rush all over the lid
UD Vice 2-Matte brown  Rewind for the crease.


----------



## sanmi

*IPSA Volume Impact Mascara - # HBK (Black) *


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast cream shadow pencil all over the lid


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown Cosmetics eyeshadow


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream stick/shadow-Metallic Golden Taupe
Today-L'Oreal Infallible shadow-Amber Rush


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier eye matte


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go ( Sephora) Palette-Cafe, Chai, Mink.


----------



## Grande Latte

Chanel 
LONG WEAR LUMINOUS EYESHADOW
in 93 Impulsion

In fact this is my summer go-to color. Very refreshing and versatile look.


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Eye Enhancers in Sands


----------



## sanmi

*ELIZABETH ARDEN  Eyeshadow Duo  Classic Khaki *


----------



## lovelystars

urban decay naked 3 palette!!


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch, Texture & Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

3 concept cream eyeshadow - baby doll


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Quadra eye


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Makeupforever- Aqua matic cream shadow stick Metallic Golden Taupe


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Tom Ford eye


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters on the lid, UD Tease in crease.


----------



## Snow Diva

Tiger eye and fig by Iman


----------



## baglover1973

Bobbi brown surf and sand pallets


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch, Texture and Rice Paper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

I love urban decay Naked 2 and Two Faced palettes. I use them alternately


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-MAC-All That Glitters all over lid.
Today- LORAC-Pro To Go palette.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch, Texture


----------



## sanmi

Color Design    Eye Brightening All-In-One by - lancome


----------



## Dany_37

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol.


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Gitters
Today-Makeup Forever Aqua Matic eyeshadow pencil-Pink Metallic.


----------



## plumbersdghtr

Urban Decay eye shadow in Toasted


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Suspect.  Nice, light smokey-eye today 


XXXOO PG


----------



## TygerKitty

Tried out stila kitten in the magnificent metal formula today... holy glitter bomb!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Taupe-y smokey eye with layered UD Shakedown and Gridlock.  From first BOS.


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-eyeliner pencil blue Chaos.


----------



## aprild407

MAC Bamboo paint


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered eyeshadow


----------



## More4Me

Just elf eye shadow primer


----------



## LoriQ

Sands by Covergirl


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Maybelline Bad to the Bronze.
Today- just liner UD Demolition


----------



## Samantha S

Fairy golds by dior.


----------



## MsTotes

Lorac Pro Palette 2 - nectar and light brown


----------



## sanmi

i-Divine Au Naturelbu Sleek Makeup


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate! Great oldie/goodie that's perfect for summer sparkle!


XXXOO PG


----------



## victoriamalas

oops! sorry, i forgot to put up.
i was in hurry today but you all have nice one.


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond


----------



## Livia1

Narss All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## rachel3k

URBAN DECAY Naked3 Just bought it today


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil.


XXXOO PG


----------



## rachel3k

MARC JACOBS BEAUTY Style Eye-Con


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All that Glitters all over the lid and UD Tease in the crease.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lorelei, Mulch, & Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## Samantha S

Dior fairy golds


----------



## sanmi

Eye Shadow by 3CE honeymoon


----------



## bella601

Strada - Nars


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch, Texture, Rice Paper


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream shadow stick-Golden Taupe
Today Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream shadow stick-Metallic Pink & UD Tease in crease to blend the edges.


----------



## sanmi

Mac veluxe pearl fusion &#128526;


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lorelei, Mulch, Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

Jane Iredale Triple Eye Shadow


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Copper Beam pigment, Brun, Texture, Rice Paper


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever-Aqua Matic-Golden Taupe eyeshadow stick/pencil.


----------



## sanmi

i-Divine Au Naturelbu Sleek Makeup.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani-cream shadow stick-Champagne & UD Chopper on lid, and Tease in crease.


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered


----------



## Fendi213

NARS Bellissima, Kalahari and Bali.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tan pigment, Mulch, Rice Paper


----------



## chocookies

Chi Chi Nudes


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette.


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked palette Toasted, Hustle, Virgin, Buck & Naked


----------



## babyboomer1104

Danyel Cosmetics Bronze Mist, Mocha Frost, and Spun Gold eyeshadows, along with Sable Brown (put on with a wet fine liner brush) to line my eyes!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Too faced chocolate bar


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Tattoo Leather in Creamy Beige, NYX Vanilla Sky


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook


----------



## ulli64

I use onlly matt eyeshadows,because below 40 year its better not to use shimmer eyeshadow,it shoes wrinkles more than to use a matt shadow.
i use matt brown and ivory colours from Bobbi Brown.
And a mascara from the drugstore,wich is compared to high end mascara 10 times better.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.  Beautiful, taupey brown!


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Golden Taupe shadow stick.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye-con palette.


----------



## Patrapan

Smashbox Full Exposure 
Color S4,S5 and M5.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Texture, Glamour Check, & Rice Paper


----------



## pmburk

NYX Suede palette


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Brule


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered eyeshadow


----------



## Samantha S

chanel illusion dombres in no 83 illusoire


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Soiree palette


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Ecrin 4 couleurs in 14 Les Fauves - using the lighter brown all over the lid, medium (reddish) brown in the crease and the darkest brown along the lash line.


----------



## sanmi

&#127804; VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze..


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2-Chopper on the lid and Tease in the crease to blend out.


----------



## purseprincess32

Monday- Makeup Forever Aqua Matic Pink Metallic.
Tuesday- Makeup Forever Aqua Matic Golden Taupe. 
I love these shadow sticks because they are so pigmented and creamy and last all day long.
Anyone looking for a cheaper dupe the Milani shadow sticks are just as good. I own the Champagne Toast.


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel, Illusion dombres in mirage no 95. Its a beautiful bronze copper colour. Lovely for everyday make up.


----------



## babysunshine

Brigitte pk-1 romantic prologue brown.


----------



## deltalady

Jane Acacia


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color Peony.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Wild at Heart palette


----------



## sanmi

I-Divine Au Naturelbu Sleek Makeup


----------



## sweetnikki_6

naked 2  half baked  and snakebite in the crease.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC- All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Chaos bright blue matte eyeliner.


----------



## babysunshine

Dior Garden Clutch in blue.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe cream shadow pencil
Today-Milani Champagne Toast cream shadow stick.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

ELIZABETH Arden Eyeshadow Duo  Classic Khaki.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast shadow stick on the lids & UD Tease in the crease.


----------



## purseprincess32

Bad to the Bronze- Maybelline cream shadow.


----------



## sanmi

Pivoine Crush Palette by YSL..


----------



## nicci404

Clinique - Sunset Glow


----------



## Samantha S

Wearing chanel illsion d'ombres in mirage no 95. I love the coppery bronze colour of this eyeshadow.


----------



## Anna1

Mac naked pigment


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye-con palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE-Aqua Matic Golden Taupe cream shadow stick


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye-con palette.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Lorac Pro Palette 2


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

EyeShadow by 3CE honeymoon.


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE Aqua Matic cream shadow stick Golden Taupe


----------



## Samantha S

chanel illusion ombres in no 95 mirage. I love this bronze  coppery gold.


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2- Chopper on the lids & Tease in crease.


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette..


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Mineralize in Family Silver


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible eyshadow-Iced Latte on the lids


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## UlaKurczak

Hi I'm Ula from Poland and this is my make up for today photoshoot  What do you think about it?
www.klasykstudio.pl/inne2/pawel/artystycznewypieki/ula/klasykstudio_olga_makeup.jpg


----------



## Schefflera

This evening I think I'm going to go with Skeptic by Meow Cosmetics. One of their fun colors!


----------



## sanmi

e.l.f. Studio 22 Piece Mini On The Go Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Thursday-Becca Shimmer Beach Tint Papaya Topaz on the lids. Its a smooth creamy blush but worked great with no irritation on the lids.


----------



## UlaKurczak

My make up for. photoshoot. Eyeshadow MAC www.klasykstudio.pl/inne2/pawel/artystycznewypieki/ula/klasykstudio_olga_makeup.jpg


----------



## ellah012

Urban Decay Naked Basics --> Foxy, Naked 2, and Faint


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered


----------



## baghagg

Just purchased and used the new Chanel Les 4 Ombres in 232 Tissé Vénitien (the one in the Chanel ad this fall) ~ it's very stunning!


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Mac Goldmine, Vanilla, and Trax


----------



## sanmi

ELIZABETH ARDEN  Eyeshadow Duo Classic Khaki.


----------



## Minteva

BareMinerals 5-in-1 bb cream eyeshadow in soft shell and divine wine


----------



## pond23

Surratt Beauty Idealiste and Scintillante


----------



## sanmi

i-Divine Au Naturelbu Sleek


----------



## Samantha S

Love the golden, bronze, shimmer of this color.Its great for day look.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mulch, Texture, & Brulé


----------



## purseprincess32

No eyeshadows, mascara or eyeliner for a week or more until my eye infection is cleared up. . No contact lenses either but I get to wear my cool deep red glasses.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## Nebbalish

Marc Jacobs 7 eyeshadow palette in Ingenue!


----------



## MrsTGreen

UD Naked 2


----------



## sanmi

Mac veluxe pearl fusion.


----------



## sanmi

Missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Glamour Check, Texture and Rice Paper


----------



## kings_20

Coastal Scents Go Palette in BeiJing.  The pigmnet of these shadows rival MAC's.


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye-con palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

&#128540; missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## deltalady

UD Roach, MAC Cross Cultural, & Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

&#128539; Color Design Eye Brightening All-In-One by - lancome


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Golden Taupe shadow stick- all over the lid.


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals: Tortoise
NYX Safari Trio: Peach 
LORAC Bronzer: TANtilizer


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered eyeshadow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

&#128539; ELIZABETH ARDEN  Eyeshadow Duo Classic Khaki


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.  I started a new job recently and have to get up an hour earlier than I usually do...and it's darker out now as well so I don't have the advantage of natural light to put makeup on.  I find that Bust is one of those shades that's pretty goof-proof with my skin tone - hurray!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze.


----------



## babysunshine

Kate Tokyo pink eyeshadow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## luvprada

Chanel. Lily


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs Beauty Style Eye-con palette.


----------



## Fendi213

Virgin, Naked & Smog from Urban Decay.


----------



## purseprincess32

All That Glitters - MAC


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered.


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck, Dark horse, & Sin


----------



## sanmi

Pivoine Crush Palette by YSL.


----------



## pmburk

Lorac mini Pro palette (beige, light brown, espresso)


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer..


----------



## Anna1

UD sin and UD mushroom


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream shadow stick- Golden Taupe.


----------



## deltalady

Tarte Femme Naturale palette


----------



## Bethc

Tom Ford Nude Dip &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## pmburk

NYX Suede palette


----------



## deltalady

Sunset eyes using MAC Cut to Fit, Glamour Check, Texture, and Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

ELIZABETH ARDEN  Eyeshadow Duo Classic Khaki


----------



## Anna1

Laura geller cool lids in rose gold


----------



## Fendi213

Virgin, Naked & Buck from the Urban Decay naked palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday -MAC All That Glitters.
Today- Makeup Forever Aqua Matic Golden Taupe.


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook.


----------



## lovethatduck

Too Faced Chocolate Bar, neutral.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Naked 2 palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook.


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, Julie Hewett Vanilla & Brunette


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## MissDarkEyes

I bought the Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette yesterday.  I don't usually waste my $$ buying eye shadow palettes, but this was probably the best $50 I ever spent!


----------



## queenjewels

Just one color, "Spice" from IT Cosmetics Naturally Pretty Celebration Matte Luxe Transforming Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals-Top Shelf palette.


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## Shopmore

Tom ford nude dip


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek in Unexpected and Shimma Shimma!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Anna1

UD mushroom


----------



## sanmi

*Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - # Blushing*


----------



## melodieksa

Chanel illusion d'ombre - mirifique


----------



## purseprincess32

UD -Naked 2 -palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Club and Blanc Type.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered


----------



## Lovelee8

Wet N Wild eyeshadow palette in Walking on Eggshells (again, ugh - trying to use it up)


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

ELIZABETH ARDEN  Eyeshadow Duo  Classic khaki..


----------



## Anna1

MAC naked pigment


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - Blushing


----------



## melodieksa

Armani - eyes to kill


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup forever-Aqua Matic shadow stick-Golden Taupe


----------



## Fendi213

Virgin, Naked & Buck from the Naked Palette.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals  Topshelf 2.0 eyeshadow. I got this little travel lipstick, eyeshadow palette, and blush from Sephora. It was free a while ago for VIB rouge members. I like their moxie glosses but had never tried their eyeshadows. I actually enjoy this duo shadow since I've never been a fan of Bareminerals.


----------



## pmburk

NYX Champagne & Caviar palette


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Eye colour matt


----------



## rutabaga

LM caviar stick in Cocoa and Moonlight
NARS Mekong


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Smoke and Diamonds (oooh, just hit pan today, yikes) and Unbasic White.


XXXOO PG


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Poesie


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream shadow stick-Golden Taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Twinks and All that Glitters


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters.


----------



## netter

Mineral Fusion - the Density trio


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo-Barely branded & MAC All That Glitters.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe and Grand Entrance.


XXXOO PG


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & MAC Shale


----------



## deltalady

L'Oréal infallible in Bottomless Java and MAC Texture


----------



## sanmi

3 concept cream eyeshadow - baby doll


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Les 4 Ombres Tisse Camelia


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tan pigment, Mulch, Texture & Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook.


----------



## rutabaga

LM Caviar Sticks in Rose Gold/Moonlight/Cocoa and NARS Mekong


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- Bareminerals TopShelf palette.
Today-Naked 2 palette-YDK, Tease


----------



## purseprincess32

UD-Kush


----------



## sanmi

Laneige multi Pro shadow


----------



## pmburk

Extremely YSL palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever-Aqua Matic shadow stick-Golden Taupe


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## pmburk

NXY Champagne & Caviar palette


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck and Dark Horse


----------



## raiderette74

MAC soft brown and embark in crease. MAC vanilla pigment on lid and brow bone.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## deltalady

Lorac Ravishing palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Makeup Forever Aqua Matic cream shadow stick-Golden Taupe.


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - # Blushing.


----------



## Fendi213

Maybelline Tough as Taupe - didn't have time for anything else.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Vert Khaki single


----------



## deltalady

UD Roach, MAC Texture & Rice Paper


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 Basics palette - yesterday.
Makeup Forever Aqua Matic-Golden Taupe - Today.


----------



## deltalady

UD Twice Baked, MAC Texture & Rice Paper


----------



## deltalady

MAC Amber Lights, Cross Cultural, & Rice Paper


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust


XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Au Natural palette


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## jen_sparro

Copper/Bronze shade in Chanel Poesie quad.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & Extremely YSL palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe and Blanc Type.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> i-Divine Au Naturelbu Sleek Makeup




This..


----------



## sabgianna

Sleek Au Natural and Make up forever cranberry.


----------



## pmburk

NYX Champagne & Caviar palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday- MAC -All That Glitters
Today-MUFE-Aqua Matic Shadow stick-Golden Taupe.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Smoke & Diamonds
#ihitpan


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo in Inked Pink - all over the lid, crease UD Tease from Naked 2 palette.


----------



## EmmieMc

No make up day!


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier eye matte


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Verve and Chanel Stylo Yeux Marine


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday (Monday) MAC-All That Glitters.


----------



## pmburk

Elf holiday palette in Natural


----------



## fendifemale

Burberry (Pale Barley)- lid
Milani Ready to Wear palette (dark brown)- crease
Milani Brow Highliter (vanilla+natural taupe)- arch
Milani Ready to Wear palette (vanilla/champagne looking color)-arch


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow.


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline Expert Wear in Impeccable Greys


----------



## EmmieMc

It Cosmetics Pretty Palette 
Cozy and Toasty colors


----------



## deltalady

MAC Style Snob, Cross Cultural,  Rice Paper.


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - Blushing


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Smoke & Diamonds and Say Yeah!


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals-Topshelf eyeshadow duo.


----------



## Anna1

Tuesday: Mac pigment in naked


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline Expert Wear - Impeccable Greys


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla, MAC Satin Taupe, L'Oreal Infallible in Amber Rush & Bottomless Java


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Eyeenhancers in Natural Nudes


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters.


----------



## Ghettoe

TF Orchid Haze.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Paint Pot in Let's Skate!


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf duo.


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters
Yesterday-UD Naked 2-YDK & Tease


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## pinky70

*Covergirl quad in Fairytale.*


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla, Julie Hewett Remy, MAC Satin Taupe, MAC Nylon as highlight


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo, MAC Texture & Rice Paper


----------



## QueenOfReal

I simply cannot go a day without my Urban Decay Naked 2 pallette. I LOVE the nude eyeshadows.


----------



## deltalady

NARS Ashes to Ashes & Pandora


----------



## EmmieMc

Naked Basics


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## ShoooSh

cant remember which color but I used LORAC - UNZIPPED


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Print softened up with a little Makeup Geek in Shimma Shimma.  Really unexpectedly beautiful combo!


XXXOO PG


----------



## LoriQ

Maybelline ExpertWear in Impeccable Greys


----------



## Fendi213

Venus, W.O.S, Naked 2 & Faint all from the Naked Basics Palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## sanmi

*Stila Convertible Eye Color.
*


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!  


XXXOO PG


----------



## Staci_W

Beige, light brown, and jade from Lorac Pro 2. Plus MAC sumptuous olive


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla, MAC Satin Taupe, L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush


----------



## deltalady

MAC Rubenesque paint pot, Lorelai and Mulch


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Carson123

Lorac pro palette sable and pewter


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Celebration Palette


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## Livia1

Burberry - Pale Barley


----------



## Anna1

Gucci Tuscan Storm quad. Amazing colors, amazing quality &#128525;


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Bareminerals Topshelf Duo
Today MAC- All That Glitters


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE- Aqua Matic shadow stick Golden Taupe.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Stray Dog


XXXOO PG


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Platinum


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Lorac Pro To Go palette- Cafe & Chai.
Today-Lorac Pro To Go-Cafe & Mink & Urban Decay Naked 2 basics


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## forever.elise

Eyebrows- Anastasia
Eyeshadow- Maybelline Luminous Lights


----------



## rutabaga

Chanel Reve d'Orient palette over LM Rose Gold caviar stick.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eye


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rediscovering my UD Naked 2 palette...YDK and Bootycall today.


XXXOO PG


----------



## fendifemale

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2835358
> 
> Eyebrows- Anastasia
> Eyeshadow- Maybelline Luminous Lights


Beautiful!

I am wearing:
Burberry- Pale Barley
Bareminerals- Tortoise
Milani Runway Palette- Ready to Wear (Champagne & Bronze)
Mary Kay blush (in my crease)- Mulberry


----------



## forever.elise

fendifemale said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I am wearing:
> Burberry- Pale Barley
> Bareminerals- Tortoise
> Milani Runway Palette- Ready to Wear (Champagne & Bronze)
> Mary Kay blush (in my crease)- Mulberry




I want to try Burberry makeup!!! It looks so beautiful!


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - Blushing


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior celebration palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol and a little Verve for highlight.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Lucindawray

Estee lauder, was in a rush so could not really make a different or tricky eye look, rather just went with nude! to be honest i love nude eye and lip colour most. well, i read something really interesting about eye makeup in another blog, you guys might like it as well. really informative and nice piece of article. read this: eye makeup ideas and tips and share your opinion  XOXO 

Love,
Lucy


----------



## fendifemale

forever.elise said:


> I want to try Burberry makeup!!! It looks so beautiful!



It is so silky! I love the lipsticks too. I want my next eyeshadow to be "almond".


----------



## pmburk

MAC Satin Taupe, L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush, Julie Hewett Vanilla


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Deeper and Vanilla (from the 15 year anniversary palette - love!!)


XXXOO PG


----------



## boscobaby

Urban decay naked 3..


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked 2 - YDK all over the lid and tease in the crease.


----------



## Anna1

Gucci Tuscan Storm quad


----------



## purseprincess32

UD- Naked Basics 2 palette.


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE-Aqua Matic shadow stick-Golden Taupe


----------



## Anna1

Mac naked pigment


----------



## pinky70

*covergirl in turqoise glow*


----------



## EmmieMc

Paula's Choice Matte Palette


----------



## sanmi

Lancome colour design palette


----------



## luvprada

Chanel lily


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze..


----------



## EmmaLB

Laura Geller - plum torte


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Print, softened up with a little Urban Decay in Vanilla.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eye


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked Basics 2 palette


----------



## roses5682

UD Naked palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Diamond Lil and Ray.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Pure chromatics YSL


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Platinum


----------



## ulli64

Bobbi Brown matt brown colours.
i dont now the name of the palette.


----------



## imum

Loving Inglot shadows of late,  so much pigment and no fallout at all...


----------



## jen_sparro

An ancient Bodyshop Eyeshadow Single in Calico


----------



## deltalady

Revlon Nude Slip and Estée Lauder Granite Matte


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NARS Himalia


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters and UD Naked Basics 2 palette


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; shisedo Luminizing Eye Color Peony


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters & Stilla waterproof liner expresso.


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette &#127803;


----------



## deltalady

Bare Minerals The Truth quad


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Silent Treatment trio. Did an "all drugstore" look today.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Woodwinked & Sable


----------



## MrsTGreen

Urban Decay Naked 2


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!


XXXOO PG


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Celebration Palette


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nars Yeux Irresistible Palette


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Painterly & a tiny amount of Sable in the crease


----------



## EmmieMc

Bobbi Brown Bone and Cement with Clinique Egyptian eyeliner pencil.


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Gitters & Naked Basics 2.


----------



## mashedpotato

Beige eyeshadow with the gorgeous sheen, Paul & Joe Eye Color in 04 & Bobbi Brown Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow in 16 Bone


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Platinum


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## mashedpotato

Maybelline New York Expert Wear Eyeshadow palette.


----------



## pmburk

Drugstore again today: Wet n Wild Silent Treatment palette & ELF long lasting lustrous eyeshadow in Soiree.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Rice Paper as a highlight


----------



## mashedpotato

Maybelline 24 Hour Eyeshadow in shade of #Bad to the bronze for smoky look. Shade more of dark metallic grey not bronze.


----------



## reasnableblonde

I wore the Too Faced Semi-Sweet Chocolate Bar Palette today. Beautiful neutrals that blend divinely and smell heavenly!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Inglot


----------



## purseprincess32

Friday -MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe


----------



## mashedpotato

Maybelline new york eye studio color pearls marbleized eyeshadow shade #Sinful Sinnamon 80


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color Peony


----------



## mashedpotato

Maybelline New York Eye Studio Color Pearls Marbleized Eyeshadow, Mocha Mirage Shade #40


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - Blushing


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Naked pallet 2 - sin, naked, buck


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

3 colors from the Marc Jacobs Lolita palette


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in Breeze


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 Basics


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Platinum


----------



## mashedpotato

CARENminerals Eyeshadow Sheen Shade Of Sunny Green


----------



## deltalady

MAC Amber Lights,  Cross Cultural and Rice Paper


----------



## Fendi213

very neutral eye for work - WOC & Naked 2 from Naked basics.


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC in Satin Taupe...forgot how much I love this classic!


XXXOO PG


----------



## mashedpotato

TheBalm NUDE 'tude Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo and Alhambra


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla, an Armani Maestro dark purple (don't know the shade name), and L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday All That Glitters -MAC
Today- Lorac Pro To Go palette


----------



## mashedpotato

Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips Custom Eye Enhancing Shadow & Liner #Universal Looks Collection In Nude


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Shu Uemura princess colour palette




This


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo and Abyssinia


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Tissé Fantaisie


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe.
Today-Lorac Pro To Go Palette.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC All That Glitters & NARS Himalia


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered eyeshadow


----------



## jen_sparro

Urban Decay Naked 1 Palette- Half Baked, Smog and Naked.
Maybelline liquid liner.


----------



## pinky70

Chanel long wear eyeshadow


----------



## rutabaga

Nars AAE duo, LM caviar stick in Tuxedo


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes


----------



## sanmi

Etude House Eyeshadow


----------



## Shopmore

Giorgio Armani Senso eye tint


----------



## deltalady

UD Toasted, Hustle, Naked and Virgin


----------



## roses5682

UD Sin, Hustle, Buck and Virgin


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes


----------



## Iluvbags

Mac Saddle and A little Folie


----------



## deltalady

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral palette


----------



## pmburk

NYX Champagne & Caviar palette


----------



## deltalady

UD Lounge and Roach


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe cream stick shadow.
Today-MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

The Balm "The Bold and The Beautiful" palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Shopmore

Giorgio Armani Senso


----------



## deltalady

UD YDK and Twice Baked


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Silent Treatment palette


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE- Aqua Matic Pinky Metallic shadow stick.


----------



## lenarmc

Black Crow from the Cargo Cosmetics Vintage Escape Fall Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC- All That Glitters


----------



## Carson123

Naked 1


----------



## sanmi

Burberry eyeshadow


----------



## LoriQ

Covergirl Eye Enhancers - I don't know what the color is called because I ripped the label but there are three colors and they are in the brown family.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline-Bad To The Bronze & Benefit They're Real mascara.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & MAC Shale


----------



## sanmi

Mac veluxe pearl fusion


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.  Wow, almost hitting pan on this one!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Anna1

My favorite again - Tom Ford Platinum


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Oh So Special palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## Anna1

TF Cocoa Mirage


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Bareminerals Top Shelf duo
Today-Urban Decay-ACDC


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow


----------



## Carson123

Maybelline color tattoo bad to the bronze 
Lorac pro palette pewter and white 
Naked 1 buck


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MUFE Aqua Matic cream shadow stick Golden Taupe
Today Maybelline Color Tattoo Bad to The Bronze


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Cross Cultural


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Deeper and Vanilla (from the 15 year anniversary palette).


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## deltalady

NARS Ashes to Ashes & Pandora


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck, Virgin and Sin


----------



## madeleine86

Stila kitten, MAC era and MAC mulch


----------



## sanmi

*VDL* Festival Eye Shadow


----------



## deltalady

MAC Mythology and Glamour Check


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & Remy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Ombre Essentielle in Gri-Gri


----------



## Pursegrrl

Back to my newly-rediscovered fave combo...Urban Decay in Deeper and Vanilla (from the 15 year anniversary palette).  Really loving this with Benefit They're Real Push-up Liner.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Platinum


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay AC/DC and Naked Basics 2 in crease.


----------



## Bentley1

Few colors from the Naked 1 palette


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible Iced Latte & UD Naked 2 Basics


----------



## Fendi213

MAC Shroom, Patina & Tempting


----------



## purseprincess32

Wet n Wild-Walking on Egg Shells palette & Maybelline color tattoo Inked in Pink.


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo Bad to the Bronze


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nars El Dorado


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## adesuwa1989

Wearing darkest shade from the too faced chocolate palette, my obsession is that palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo -Inked in Pink & UD Naked 2 palette- Chopper & Tease


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked Basics 2 palette


----------



## Staci_W

Naked 2: bootycall, tease, and a darker brown one


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Fairy Grey


----------



## sanmi

Burberry eyeshadow..


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## sanmi

VDL Festival Eye Shadow


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo Inked in Pink


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette


----------



## lenarmc

An Ulta single in Eggplant and Black Crow from a Cargo Cosmetics palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro To Go- Chai & NYC Kohl eye liner pencil in dark brown.


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Buck, Half Baked, Smog, Virgin


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - # Blushing.


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo


----------



## sanmi

Shisedo The Makeup Silky Eyeshadow Duo


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Lorac Pro to Go palette
Today-UD Basics 2


----------



## Carson123

Lorac pro 1


----------



## sanmi

*LANEIGE eyeshadow*


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked Basics 2


----------



## Ghettoe

Tom Ford Orchid Haze.


----------



## SegaAndRipper

Today I'm sporting a neutral eye with a wing (one of my go-to looks):

1. Urban Decay primer potion (the original one)
2. Bare Minerals "bisque" shadow on the lid
3. Urban Decay "naked" as a transition color in the crease
4. Urban Decay "buck" to define the crease
5. Kat Von D liner in "trooper" (with a wing)
6. Dior "extase" mascara in black

Underneath my eyes I have the NARS radiant creamy concealer in the shade "vanilla"


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC - All That Glitters and Stilla Stay all day liquid liner in very black.


----------



## Shopmore

Armani Senso


----------



## jetsetheart

L'Oreal Nude palette! I'm kind of obsessed with it and even decided to do a "first look" of the palette for my blog.


----------



## sanmi

Clarins limited edition eye palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

Stilla Jade eyeliner


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - # Blushing.


----------



## purseprincess32

Stilla Expresso eyeliner


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE Pure Eye Shadow


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Dive + Resist from the UD Naked on the Run palette (custom e/s for it). LOVE THIS PALETTE OMG!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color  Peony


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Sephora Green eyeliner 
Today Urban Decay Gravity


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm LOVING the Urban Decay Naked on the Run palette!  Today I'm wearing Dive, Resist and 50-50 eyeshadows, plus Stag liner.  All are exclusive shades to this palette.  Love love love!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Rice Paper


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro To Go & MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - # Blushing.


----------



## BELHBeauty

https://youtu.be/1c_s5s_Q5Dc


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler eyeshadow


----------



## princesspig

Laura Mercier Caviar Sticks in Copper and Moonlight as well as Chanel Illusion d'Ombre in Emerveille.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow


----------



## sanmi

Espoir Eyeshadow Cotton


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro to Go


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Gravity


----------



## sanmi

*VDL* Festival Eye Shadow


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay Psychedelic Sister


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## serenehaunt

The Face Shop - Lovely Me:Ex You & Eyes 23 Toast


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Tisse Fantaisie Quad


----------



## purseprincess32

Stilla Jade eyeliner & L"Oreal highlighter pencil for inner corners


----------



## veronicadg

Verve n blackout from urban decay naked palettes


----------



## PorscheGirl

Armani's Eye Tint in three neutral shades - light under the brow, medium on the lid and dark in the crease. Really lasts.


----------



## sanmi

BareMinerals READY Eyeshadow


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC: 
Blanc Type, Soft Brown, Mulch, Woodwinked


----------



## tbbbjb

PorscheGirl said:


> Armani's Eye Tint in three neutral shades - light under the brow, medium on the lid and dark in the crease. Really lasts.



Could you please share which three you are referring to? So far, I only have Golden ashes #12.  I would love to know what you picked up.


----------



## PorscheGirl

tbbbjb said:


> Could you please share which three you are referring to? So far, I only have Golden ashes #12.  I would love to know what you picked up.


I use #12 (Golden Ashes) under the brow, #8 (Flannel) on the lid, and #10 (Senso) in the crease. I put them on and quickly before they dry, blend with a brush.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champage shadow stick


----------



## tbbbjb

Duplicate....oops


----------



## tbbbjb

PorscheGirl said:


> I use #12 (Golden Ashes) under the brow, #8 (Flannel) on the lid, and #10 (Senso) in the crease. I put them on and quickly before they dry, blend with a brush.



Thank you so much!  I cannot wait to try it when  my order to comes in.  What do you think of number 9?


----------



## PorscheGirl

tbbbjb said:


> Thank you so much!  I cannot wait to try it when  my order to comes in.  What do you think of number 9?


I think it looks really pretty online. Next time I go to the Armani counter at Nordstrom I'm going to take a closer look.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## tbbbjb

PorscheGirl said:


> I use #12 (Golden Ashes) under the brow, #8 (Flannel) on the lid, and #10 (Senso) in the crease. I put them on and quickly before they dry, blend with a brush.



My order came in, I am going try it in the morning


----------



## Shopmore

Armani eye tint in Senso


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow


----------



## PorscheGirl

tbbbjb said:


> My order came in, I am going try it in the morning


How do you like it?


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo & Lorac Pro to Go ( Chai ) in the crease.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC - All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay  Resist and 50/50 from the Naked on the Run palette.


XXXOO PG


----------



## pinky70

TOM FORD quad in seductive rose.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Lancome colour design palette.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Poesie quad


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## purseprincess32

Naked 2 palette


----------



## rutabaga

NARS At First Sight palette (AAE, Bellissima, Cordura, and Noveau Monde)


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Gravity


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Resist from the fabulous Naked on the Run palette!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## tbbbjb

PorscheGirl said:


> How do you like it?



Life happens....I unfortunately didn't get a chance to try it yet, but when I do I will either post or pm you.  I must say though, that the color combination is beautiful!  So thanks for that because I am a eye makeup newbie and that is just ridiculous at my age, but it is what it is.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters & Lorac Pro to Go


----------



## sanmi

Color Design Eye Brightening All-In-One by - lancome


----------



## rutabaga

NARS AAE, Cordura, and Bellissima


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

yesterday: VOV Castledew Colour Shots Eye Shadow


----------



## sanmi

Today: Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe Cherry Blossoms


----------



## Grande Latte

Cle de Peau. High quality, fine powder, beautiful colors.


----------



## deltalady

MAC Tempting


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday-Stilla Jade eyeliner & Ginger Pop across the lids.
Today-Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick-Bronze


----------



## sanmi

Helena Rubinstein Wanted Eyes Color Duo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila original smokey eye kit.  Wow, I've almost hit pan on a couple of these shades...still workin' great though!


XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

NARS Kalahari duo


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC- All That Glitters


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast Shadow stick & Lorac Pro To Go palette


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook


----------



## deltalady

MAC Lorelai and Milani Brownstone


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters on the lid & LORAC Pro To Go ( Chai in crease )


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze


----------



## lynnyae65

Today  it was a flop.  The plan was to mix a few colors from my urban decay pallet.   But uh let's just say.  No ma'am.   I hope  tomorrow  will be better.


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Poesie Quad (all 4 colours)


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel IdO in Epatant


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Jane Iredale Triple Eye Shadow




This.


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Bronze


----------



## plumjum12

Viseart paris nudes x


----------



## LoVeinLA

Lorac Pro 
Deep purple and mauve


----------



## purseprincess32

Stila Jade eyeliner


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Laura Mercier eye matte




This.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze


----------



## Gigoypotpot

Actually wearing becca highlighter in opal on my lids and stone from Lorac mega pro palette!


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow[.


----------



## jen_sparro

The plum and dark chocolate shades from Chanel quad Harmonie du Soir.


----------



## deltalady

UD Toasted, Hustle, Buck, Naked, and Virgin


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.    XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

L'Oreal Infallible eyeshadow Amber Rush


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paint pot in Let's Skate!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes.


----------



## jen_sparro

The two lightest colours from the Dior Bonne Etoile Quint


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Natural Eye palette


----------



## Carson123

purseprincess32 said:


> Too Faced Natural Eye palette




I've had my eye on this for awhile. Do you think it's worth it if I already have naked 1 and Lorac pro palette?


----------



## michellem

Mac sable, Mac swish and Bobbie brown snow


----------



## sanmi

@Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige.


----------



## sanmi

Laneige multi Pro  eyeshadow.


----------



## pinky70

Loreal cookies and cream quad


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Fix from Naked on the Run palette.


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## purseprincess32

Carson123 said:


> I've had my eye on this for awhile. Do you think it's worth it if I already have naked 1 and Lorac pro palette?


*Carson123* I own the Naked 2 and Lorac Pro to go palette. I choose the Too Faced Natural palette because it was travel friendly. The colors are buttery like Urban Decay shadows. I don't think it's  a necessity if you have other neutral palettes in your makeup collection.


----------



## Fran0421

Colourpop in lala , too faced chocolate bar palette for crease definition and a makeup store eyeshadow in xocoatl


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Bronze


----------



## Pjsproul

Mac think it's called copperlatte..... Need to get a new one it's nearly finished


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow.


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC Pro To Go - Chai crease & MAC All That glitters on the lid


----------



## Carson123

Lorac pro taupe


----------



## michellem

Mac tempting, all that glitters and Bobbie brown bone


----------



## sanmi

Helena Rubinstein Wanted Eyes Color Duo.


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Fix, from the Naked on the Run palette 


XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

..and it's me again...Stila in Diamond Lil today.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MUFE 918 Lavender
Today MAC All That Glitters


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow




This.


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC Pro to Go - Chai on the lid & Cafe in crease


----------



## Fran0421

Mac all that glitters and make up store xocoatl


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige.


----------



## sanmi

BareMinerals READY Eyeshadow.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay YDK and Verve from Naked 2.


XXXOO PG


----------



## Fran0421

Mac woodwinked


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo
Today MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Jelly Eye color.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre.


----------



## purseprincess32

Stilla Jade eyeliner


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo


----------



## Yul4k

L'Oreal Colour Riche Eye Shadow


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila Kitten and Grace


----------



## sanmi

Helena Rubinstein Wanted Eyes Color Duo


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Ombre Absolue Palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Lost.  Fabulous brown smokey eyes! 


XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today Lorac Pro To Go


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree Mineral single shadow


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Natural palette


----------



## sanmi

Color Design Eye Brightening All-In-One by - Lancome.


----------



## chunkylover53

Stila Wheat and La Douce


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today BareMinerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Fix from the Naked on the Run palette 


XXXOO PG


----------



## beautybetty

NARS's Iraklion Soft Touch Shadow Pencil.  It's so convenient and easy to use. And looks amazing.


----------



## Moirai

Clinique lid smoothie currant affair

Any recommendations for cream eye shadow that's easy to apply and lasts?


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday 5/28 Maybelline Inked in Pink color tattoo & Too Faced Naturals 
Today MUFE Pale Lavender


----------



## AnnieValentine

Moirai said:


> Clinique lid smoothie currant affair
> 
> Any recommendations for cream eye shadow that's easy to apply and lasts?



Have you had the chance to try the Bobbi Brown's Shadow sticks?
They're easy to apply and long lasting 

My current favs are Golden Bronze, Heather steel and golden pink


----------



## Moirai

AnnieValentine said:


> Have you had the chance to try the Bobbi Brown's Shadow sticks?
> They're easy to apply and long lasting
> 
> My current favs are Golden Bronze, Heather steel and golden pink



Thank you! I will check it out.


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## AnnieValentine

Moirai said:


> Thank you! I will check it out.



A lil tip, put eye cream so it helps with the shadow blending easier


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE light lavender


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Eye Colour - Paris By Night


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Resist from Naked on the Run palette


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Mac veluxe pearl fusion.


----------



## Ligea77

Kat von D shade and light palette in the neutral portion and Burberry Porcelain


----------



## tatayap

Milani Bella Eyes in Bella Champagne


----------



## sanmi

Lancome colour design palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Makeup Geek in Unexpected and Shimma Shimma.


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook


----------



## tatayap

MAC Paint Pot - Soft Ochre


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC- All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein.


----------



## Livia1

Burberry - Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein.


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Sin and Midnight Rodeo


----------



## purseprincess32

Stila eyeliner & MAC All That Glitters all over the lid


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> shisedo Luminizing Eye Color Peony




This


----------



## deltalady

MAC Colour 4 quad


----------



## sanmi

Jane Iredale Triple Eye Shadow


----------



## Moniica1

Maybelline EXPERTWEAR® EYESHADOW 8 PAN IN SUNBAKED NEUTRALS


----------



## chunkylover53

Urban Decay Naked Basics


----------



## sanmi

VDL Festival Eye Shadow.


----------



## peone121

i have blackheads at my Nose... but i dont want any spot... is there any way to grab them out


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly eyeshadow.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC - All That Glitters & Stila black liquid liner


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## Livia1

Nars - All About Eve


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## lovemysavior

MAC's  Cocomotion pigment and Espresso in the outer corner.


----------



## Norm654

Too faced Chocolate bar in salted caramel , strawberry bon bon , cherry cordial , amaretto and white chocolate &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE eyeshadow.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

E.L.F. Long Lustrous Eyeshadow in Cruisin' Chic and Toast; highlight color from the E.L.F. Studio Sunset palette but I can't remember the name of it. Already gotten several compliments on my makeup today ... even from men! I must be doing something right!


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## peone121

i love Pink light shades


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Tattoos in Barely Branded & Creamy Beige


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Eyeshadow ombré.


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Ondulations D'or


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Princess palette


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Basics 2 & Stila liquid liner in Very Black


----------



## sanmi

Lancome colour design palette


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Acorn and Hanky Panky


----------



## pmburk

Pati Dubroff Perfect Palette - Shiitake & Parfait


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Jane Iredale Triple Eye Shadow


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.




This


----------



## chunkylover53

ColourPop Kindness


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered eyeshadow.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today Maybelline Bad to the Bronze


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Fix and 50-50


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook.


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Tattoo Leather in Creamy Beige and NYX Love in Florence "Meet my Romeo" palette.


----------



## Talinder

Burberry Pale Barley - perfect for a wash of color on the lids


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters-My favorite neutral all over the lid shade! It's perfect for summer and year round to brighten you eyes!


----------



## Livia1

Nars All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo.


----------



## Talinder

Tom Ford Cognac Sable - celestial (glitter) shade only


----------



## lazeny

Kanebo Coffret D'or Jewelicious Eyes in 05.


----------



## purseprincess32

Today Too Faced Neutrals palette


----------



## Cait

Colourpop Partridge on lid, NARS Blondie through socket, and MAC Brule on browbone.


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler


----------



## deltalady

UD Naked, Hustle, Virgin and Sin


----------



## BomberGal

Etude House Juliette & Hand Tied


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars-Himalaya


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Verve


----------



## sanmi

Pivoine Crush Palette by YSL


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## lovemysavior

Kat Von D pallete.


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo.


----------



## Talinder

LORAC Vintage Vixen and the greens in Marc Jacobs Siren


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme &#8216;s Color Design & Shadow.


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast shadow stick & Lorac in the crease Chai


----------



## Staci_W

Stila kitten


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige.


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac- Pro to Go palette


----------



## sanmi

Dior Limited Edition Diorshow Fusion Mono Long-Wear


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters on all over the lid- Lorac -Chai in the crease


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eye


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## Fran0421

Too faced matte palette- a mixture of nudie in crease, honey butter all over the lid as well as chocolate cookie.


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE eyeshadow


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline Bad to the Bronze all over the lid


----------



## sanmi

Marc Jacobs ~ Beauty Style Eye-con palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Duo Top Shelf


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo Media Select Color Eye Shadow


----------



## Mydu

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## negacalifa

MakeupDIY said:


> So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?
> 
> I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


HOW TO  APPLY EYE MAKEUP
ye makeup can define how natural or dramatic your look is. 
1.*Work on specific techniques for applying eyeliner.
2.**Learn more tricks and tips about applying eyeshadow.
3.*Apply smoky eyeshadow without eyeliner
4.*Try a bright, rainbow-eye look.
5.**Add glitter to your eyeshadow and eyeliner.
6.**Learn how to apply eye makeup on a creaseless eye.
7.**Use eye makeup to accentuate your eyes and make them look bigger.*


----------



## Voodoo

Urban Decay - Slanted & Armour


----------



## sanmi

shisedo Luminizing Eye Color Peony


----------



## Kyokei

MAC Idol Eyes, Shroom, and Carbon.


----------



## ASL4Allie

Received the new UD Smoky palette on 7/16/15!


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eye


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Fyrinnae bawdy librarian


----------



## deltalady

MAC Satin Taupe and Cross-cultural


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Armor and High from Nakey Smokey...LOVE this palette!!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## tatayap

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Matte Palette shadows


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Fyrinnae sake & shashimi


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today-UD Naked 2 palette


----------



## cupcakegirl

maybelline color tattoo in creamy beige


----------



## candylion

I don't wear any eyeshadow today.


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Fyrinnae sugar skulls


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler


----------



## sanmi

3 Concept Eyes


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Charming Palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today UD Naked 2 palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Dirtysweet and High from Naked Smokey - LOVE!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

BareMinerals READY Eyes


----------



## pmburk

Sephora Moonshadow baked nude palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Maybelline color tattoo Rose Riot


----------



## jen_sparro

By Terry Ombre Blackstar in Misty Rock


----------



## sanmi

VDL Festival Eye Shadow.


----------



## cupcakegirl

UD naked basics 2 palette


----------



## sanmi

Clio Gelpresso Waterproof Shadow


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Too Faced- The Naturals palette & Maybelline color tattoo Rose Riot
Today MUFE lavender eyeshadow


----------



## cupcakegirl

maybelline color tattoo in creamy beige


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy - Ondulations D'or.


----------



## candylion

I did nothing for my eyes today  but my favourite colours would be brown and silver.


----------



## sanmi

VDL Festival Eye Shadow.


----------



## Talinder

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre Initiation


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Naturals palette


----------



## pmburk

Kristofer Buckle Premiere & Publicist.


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Tony Moly Mono Eyeshadows


----------



## purseprincess32

Tarte dark brown eyeliner & MAC All That Glitters


----------



## MissDarkEyes

Kat Von D's Shade and Light palette (A true life changer  ) and Maybelline Lash Sensational mascara


----------



## sanmi

Jill Stuart Jelly Eye color


----------



## MkLover209

Nothing for today :/


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Combust and High from UD Naked Smokey


XXXOO PG


----------



## Kyokei

MAC Punk Couture quad


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Naturals palette


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Combust and Armor from UD Nakey Smokey palette.  LOVE this palette!! 


XXXOO PB


----------



## pmburk

Pati Dubroff Spotlight palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo & Maybelline color tattoo Rose Riot


----------



## Kyokei

Urban Decay Naked 3


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## thuytran158

Sand Dune eyeshadow stick from Bobby Brown xx


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Mac, yogurt with essence sun rise pallette


----------



## Kyokei

Urban Decay Naked


----------



## sanmi

Burberry eyeshadow.


----------



## Moirai

Bobbi Brown


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC Pro To Go


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette.


----------



## sanmi

Mua Makeup Academy                              Mysterial Luxe Metallic Palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

UD AC/DC & Too Faced Natural palette


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters & Stila dark brown liner


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Naturals palette


----------



## leslie_x

Morphe brushes 35t palette 
other pics on my instagram


----------



## ai.syabaniah

The Balm Nude Palette


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette


----------



## pmburk

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette today.



leslie_x said:


> Morphe brushes 35t palette
> other pics on my instagram



How do you like the Morphe palette? I have the 35W palette on order now.


----------



## leslie_x

pmburk said:


> How do you like the Morphe palette? I have the 35W palette on order now.



I love it! the eyeshadows are very pigmented. very good quality for such a low price! definitely gonna buy more palettes. waiting for the new palettes to come out in Europe


----------



## pmburk

leslie_x said:


> I love it! the eyeshadows are very pigmented. very good quality for such a low price! definitely gonna buy more palettes. waiting for the new palettes to come out in Europe



Thanks! I keep eyeing the 350 palette... if they ever restock it. The new 35p is pretty, too! But I wanted to wait until I got the 35w so I could try it out.


----------



## Iswearbydee

MakeupDIY said:


> So what do you have on your eyes today?!?!?
> 
> I have MAC Shadowy Lady Quad on...well I did until about an hour ago hehe


Hi Guys 
Please check out my Beauty Channel on youtube, I am a new beauty blogger trying to grow my channel. I would really appreciate feedback in the comment section below. 

Feel free to ask any questions, Thank you xx

Links
Click: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqDaWZF60cE 
And: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtJ83xq1MQ8


----------



## sanmi

3 concept cream eyeshadow - baby doll.


----------



## leslie_x

pmburk said:


> Thanks! I keep eyeing the 350 palette... if they ever restock it. The new 35p is pretty, too! But I wanted to wait until I got the 35w so I could try it out.



Yes I'm eyeing the 35O palette too! so pretty! the W is also pretty! want to get that one too but sold out


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Mineral single shadow.


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Naturals & Watts Up Benefit


----------



## sanmi

missha Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace combination


----------



## MrsTGreen

Too Faced Chocolate Bar Palette


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo.


----------



## jen_sparro

UD Buck


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## pmburk

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette


----------



## sanmi

missha - Signature Velvet Art Shadow Grace


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Bronze


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Coastal Scents Revealed 2 palette



And again today!


----------



## sanmi

Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein


----------



## purseprincess32

Mac All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

VIDI VICI Illumi Styler in 02 Breeze


----------



## purseprincess32

Lorac Pro To Go palette


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## sanmi

Vidi Viciseyeshadow


----------



## bonjourErin

Tom ford - silvered topaz


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE eyeshadow.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC

Soft Brown, Mulch, Woodwinked


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond.


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## legalbeagle

I don't wear eyeshadow but I played with Urban decay 24/7 eyeliners.
my skin is really dry, so these babies work perfectly as eyeshadow substitute


----------



## sanmi

Burberry eyeshadow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

purseprincess32 said:


> MAC All That Glitters-My favorite neutral all over the lid shade! It's perfect for summer and year round to brighten you eyes!


I LOVE that shade! I forgot about it until you mentioned it...might need to get another one.


----------



## legalbeagle

urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in crave and cuffs with stilla liquid eyeliner


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Fresh Effect Stylo in Moon River


----------



## Fran0421

Morphe jacklyn hill palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Khaki Duo
MAC Soft Brown, Sumptuous Olive, Ricepaper


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo.


----------



## leslie_x

mac pigment copper sparkle 
other pics on my instagram


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

VDL Festival Eye Shadow


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## sanmi

Lancome colour design palette


----------



## Yul4k

NARS Matte Eyeshadows


----------



## deltalady

UD Smog, Buck, Dark Horse, Virgin & Sin


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Naturals palette


----------



## sanmi

HERA EyeShadow Duo.


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek: creme brûlée, homecoming and cocoa bear


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## sanmi

Lancome colour design palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Bronze shimmer brick


----------



## leechiyong

Nars x Christopher Kane Parallel Universe Duo.


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC-Pro to Go


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## Staci_W

Mac patina


----------



## sanmi

Burberry eyeshadows


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Jane Iredale Triple Eye Shadow


----------



## LadyBird123

I'm wearing Bourjois Smoky Eyes Trio - Mordore Chic


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Neutrals palette


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD Armor from Naked Smokey!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Staci_W

MAC all that glitters, soft brown, nylon and UD dark horse


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes.


----------



## Kyokei

Urban Decay Vice 3


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and Mylar


----------



## sanmi

helena Rubinstein Wanted Eyes Color Duo


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC Pro To Go & UD Sidecar


----------



## Fran0421

Mac satin taupe and some too faced chocolate bar palette eyeshadows


----------



## divababe

Viseart matte palette


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow


----------



## Fran0421

Mac painpot in indianwood, mac uninterrupted in crease and one too faced eyeshadow from chocolate bar


----------



## sanmi

Benefit Silky Powder Eye Shadow - # Blushing


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC -All That Glitters


----------



## leechiyong

Palace from Stila's Stylish in Seoul palette.


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## Ghettoe

Urban Decay roach and some other UD color I can't remember. Mac texture in the crease.


----------



## sanmi

Hera Eyeshadows


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Sidecar & Lorac Pro To Go


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.


XXXOO PG


----------



## leechiyong

Jason Wu x Lancome Excuse My Beauty palette.


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour.


----------



## leechiyong

Chantecaille's Glacier palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

Anastasia Beverly Hills-Tamanna palette


----------



## sanmi

Clinique Chubby Stick Shadow Tint for Eyes.


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Himalaya


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Himalya


----------



## leechiyong

Stila's Stylish in Seoul Palace.


----------



## BeachBagGal

UD Tease in crease, UD Sell Out on lids


----------



## pmburk

MAC Painterly, Maybelline Color Tattoo in Creamy Beige, L'Oreal La Palette Nude 1


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek creme brûlée and pretentious and josie maran coconut water eyeshadow in playa del pink


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Ondulations D'or.


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast as a base on the lid & MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme s Color Design & Shadow


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Poesie Quad


----------



## sanmi

Clinique Chubby Stick Shadow Tint for Eyes


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe.


----------



## leechiyong

Jason Wu x Lancome Excuse My Beauty.


----------



## sanmi

Dior Limited Edition Diorshow Fusion Mono Long-Wear.


----------



## purseprincess32

Urban Decay YDK


----------



## Verinaamelia

urban decay naked 3


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Inked in Pink Color Tattoo, and the Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette.


----------



## leechiyong

Jason Wu x Lancome again.


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Ondulations D'or


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters & UD Naked 2 Basics


----------



## michellem

MAC swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Eye Colour - Paris By Night.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Quad in Plein Soleil


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek in magic act and mac uninterrupted


----------



## pquiles

NARS Cassiopea and Bengali


----------



## sanmi

Hera Eyeshadows


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## leechiyong

Stila Stylish in Seoul again.


----------



## michellem

MAC swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## roses5682

UD Naked palette


----------



## leechiyong

Jason Wu x Lancome Excuse My Beauty.


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton.


----------



## leechiyong

Stila Stylish in Seoul palette's Dynasty.


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and Mylar


----------



## sanmi

Dior - Limited Edition Diorshow Fusion Mono Long-Wear


----------



## Fran0421

Colourpop lovely and mac uninterrupted in crease


----------



## pmburk

BH Cosmetics Nude Rose palette - first time to try it out. Very nice quality.


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE Aqua Matic Eyeshadow stick- Golden Taupe


----------



## sanmi

Laneige Eyeshadows


----------



## pquiles

Too Faced Chocolate palette (I mixed colors)


----------



## leechiyong

Chantecaille Glacier Palette.


----------



## baglover1973

bobbi brown


----------



## Akatareeves

Naked 3 eyeshadow
Love it!!


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Inked in Pink Color Tattoo as base, with Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette.


----------



## sanmi

Clio Gelpresso Waterproof Shadow


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Illamasqua Reflection Palette/ powdered.


----------



## tatayap

Urban Decay Naked 2 - Bootycall and Chopper


----------



## leechiyong

Chantecaille Glacier Palette.


----------



## sanmi

Dior - 5 Colour Designer


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast shadow stick & Mac All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Visee  eyeshadows.


----------



## leechiyong

Guerlain Crazy in Paris Neon Look Palette.


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced White Chocolate, Milk Chocolate & Semi Sweet, from the original Chocolate Bar palette.


----------



## pquiles

Too Faced Chocolate palette


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Complete Eye Palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Harmonie du Soir quad


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Too Faced White Chocolate, Milk Chocolate & Semi Sweet, from the original Chocolate Bar palette.



Same thing again today.


----------



## Fran0421

Viseart sultry palette


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Mineral single shadow


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eyes eyeShadow Palette


----------



## leechiyong

Stila Stylish in Seoul.


----------



## rutabaga

Nars Stud and AAE


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and Mylar


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Brulee & Nutty.


----------



## leechiyong

Chantecaille Glacier Palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters


----------



## michellem

MAC swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## kiss_p

Sephora pantone metals palette


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe.


----------



## pmburk

Pati Dubroff Perfect palette


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

Clé de Peau Beauté Eye Color Quad


----------



## fendifemale

LORAC Unzipped 
Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos


----------



## Fran0421

Chanel creme eyeshadow in mirage and too faced natural matte palette


----------



## brianne1114

Nars aae


----------



## sanmi

Innisfree - Mineral single shadow


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## pquiles

NARS Isolde duo


----------



## boscobaby

Urban Decay Naked 3 palette...


----------



## sanmi

3 concept cream eyeshadow - baby doll


----------



## leechiyong

Chantecaille Glacier Palette.


----------



## MakeupN

Hey All, 

This is my first ever reply to a post,

I'm not sure if this is the correct way of going about it.

however, I would like to show you my video on How to Apply Glossy Eye Makeup.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnDtzGiCYeA

Hope you all like it.


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe.


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Brulee, Julie Hewett Soiree palette


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Les 4 Ombres in Signe Particulier


----------



## Rita081

urban decay naked 3


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe again.


----------



## pmburk

My lazy/in a hurry "reach for" duo - Wet n Wild Brulee & Nutty.


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline The Smokes palette


----------



## srslyjk

UD Desperation, Toasted and Sin


----------



## sanmi

majolica majorca eyeshadow..


----------



## sonaale

Urban decay naked 2


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## sanmi

Cle de Peau Beauté eye shadows.


----------



## pmburk

Beauty Professional Universal Radiance nude smokey palette


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Basics 2 & UD Sidecar


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Holiday 2015 eyeshadow quad


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Sateen Eye Colour


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe and Chantecaille Glacier.


----------



## pmburk

Coastal Scents Revealed palette & L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## Uthra11

Mac naked lunch and soft brown


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Bronze & UD Naked Basics 2


----------



## sanmi

Clinique - Chubby Stick Shadow Tint for Eyes


----------



## leechiyong

Jason Wu x Lancome Excuse My Beauty.


----------



## michellem

MAC all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## Fran0421

Buck and naked from urban decay naked 1 palette


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow


----------



## its_a_keeper

Bare Minerals 5in1 barely nude


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## sanmi

Clinique - Chubby Stick Shadow Tint for Eyes...


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked 2 palette


----------



## Fran0421

Morphe jacklyn hill palette- some of the matte brown shades


----------



## pmburk

MAC Orb, Satin Taupe, & Brule, with L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush.


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## Fran0421

UD naked 1- smog and makeup geek eyeshadow in cocoa bear to deepen it up


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced Boudoir Eyes Soft & Sexy Shadow


----------



## pquiles

MAC Magic of the Night Blue pigment set


----------



## sanmi

Visee  eyeshadows.


----------



## pquiles

In honor of my friend's battle of pancreatic cancer - MAC purple pigments


----------



## sanmi

O Hui color Signature eyeshadow


----------



## LayTheBeat

A geek and MAC combination! Yeah or nah?


----------



## pquiles

Absolutely YES!


----------



## sanmi

Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos by Chantecaille


----------



## leechiyong

Christopher Kane x Nars Parallel Universe.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today LORAC Pro To Go


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## Fran0421

Too faced chocolate bar eyeshadows


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette.


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE Aqua Matic shadow stick Golden Taupe & LORAC Pro to Go


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo & UD Naked Basics 2


----------



## Fran0421

Mac all that glitters and viseart sultry muse


----------



## sanmi

MAC Eyeshadow


----------



## Fran0421

By terry in rose quartz


----------



## Moirai

Bobbi Brown cream shadow


----------



## sanmi

Clinique Chubby Stick Shadow Tint for Eyes


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## sanmi

Maybelline hyper diamond


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Eye Colour - Paris By Night


----------



## pquiles

MAC Extra Dimension  shadow - Havana
MAC Blonde's Gold and Out All Night pigment mix


----------



## sanmi

Dior - 5 Colour Design.


----------



## spylove22

dione telesto (nars)


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eye


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Kanebo Media Select Color Eye Shadow


----------



## MrsBishop35

Mac


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus and sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## purseprincess32

MUFE Aqua Matic Golden Taupe


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Resist and 50/50 from Naked on the Run Palette


XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Ondulations D'or


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Burberry shadows


----------



## MrsTGreen

MAC...Twinks, Handwritten, Retrospeck


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC Pro To Go palette


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook (Illuminator)


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford cream eyeshadow in Platinum


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva rose golden palette


----------



## bonjourErin

Burberry pink heather all over the lid


----------



## WhatCTCovets

Makeup Geek Creme Brulee (transition) and Shimma Shimma (eyelid and inner corner) and MAC Woodwinked (eyelid into the crease)


----------



## sanmi

Clinique Chubby Stick Shadow Tint for Eyes


----------



## purseprincess32

Bad to the Bronze


----------



## sanmi

UD x Gwen Stefani Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## pquiles

MAC Shaft of gold highliighter


----------



## sanmi

Cle de Peau Beauté eye shadows


----------



## sanmi

Dolce & Gabbana Beauty Voyage' Palette


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## pmburk

Laura Geller Champagne & Caviar


----------



## sanmi

3 concept cream eyeshadow - baby doll.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Rouge Noir IdO and Chanel Signe Particulier Quad


----------



## pmburk

MAC Brule & Satin Taupe.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lt. Brown by Lorac


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact.


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday UD Basics 2 & Bareminerals Duo Top Shop
Today MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Chanel L'Intemporel De Chanel Limited Edition Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Lt. Brown again


----------



## Mediana

UD Naked 3


----------



## sanmi

Hera Eyeshadows


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Blushed Nudes


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## pmburk

MAC Brule & Satin Taupe.


----------



## lookatme

It cosmetics Naturally Pretty Vol.2 The Romantics palette


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft brown


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## kirsten

Chanel Tisse Gabrielle quad


----------



## coconutsboston

NARS bali


----------



## Baghug

DIOR 5 coleurs in versailles


----------



## sanmi

Lunasol eyeshadows


----------



## hidefrommondays

I'm using my Anastasia self made palette!


----------



## Fran0421

Mac sumptuous olive


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding Warm palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Cocoa Blend palette


----------



## pmburk

MAC Shale, Orb & Brule, with L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush.


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Hera Eyeshadows


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek creme brûlée and pretentious


----------



## sanmi

Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos by Chantecaille..


----------



## coconutsboston

Mauve by Lorac


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Tory Burch Pas du Tout Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay YDK and BootyCall from Naked 2.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## Alcat34

The maybelline The Nudes palette. The original, I don't particularly love the newer blushed nudes one.


----------



## Fran0421

Colourpop in amaze and cornelious in the crease and a makeup store eyeshadow for outer crease


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Tissé Rivoli(In a set...Xmas gift from my aunt)


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Majolica Majorca flower girl Majolook (Illuminator)




This


----------



## purseprincess32

Too Faced Naturals palette


----------



## pmburk

Original UD Naked palette


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow.


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding palette


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters & Milani Champagne Shadow stick


----------



## sanmi

MAC Eyeshadow


----------



## coconutsboston

Laura Mercier Copper


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding palette.  Love this!


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 3 palette


----------



## donutsprinkles

Estée Lauder Vain Violet


----------



## sanmi

Smooth Eye Color Quad by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Mediana

Urban Decay Naked 3 palette 

Seems to be my Go-to Palette nowadays


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft Brown


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## purseprincess32

Milani Champagne Toast shadow stick


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Last Call

XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Wet N Wild Walking on Egg Shells palette


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact..


----------



## pmburk

MAC Warm Neutral 15 palette - Butter Fudge, Saddle & Dark Brew.


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft brown


----------



## sanmi

Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos by Chantecaille.


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette - White Chocolate, Hazelnut & Salted Caramel. Also L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush.


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Laura Mercier Sateen Eye Colour.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday New Years: Nars Himalia Dual-Intensity eyeshadow 
Today: no eyeshadow-just mascara Benefit's Roller Lash


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Ondulations D'or


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Auda(City) in Paris palette


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow Duo


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Platinum Cream Eyeshadow


----------



## pquiles

MAC Burgundy Xs 9 palette, Nocturnelle and Stylishly Merry


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Auda(City) in Paris palette


----------



## sanmi

Urban Decay Naked Basics Palette


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Queen palette


----------



## Grande Latte

Cle de Peau.


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow..


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Radar

XXXOO PG


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Topshelf Duo


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent Kiss & Love Palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding palette


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC in Satin Taupe
#classic

XXXOO PG


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Pro 2


----------



## sanmi

bareMinerals® Eyecolors.


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding palette


----------



## sanmi

Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duoby Chantecaille


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## Anna1

Natasha Denona rosewood, lavender gray, shell and light coral
Viseart a light shade from the neutral matte palette


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow.


----------



## pmburk

UD Naked (from original Naked palette), Too Faced White Chocolate.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Suspect from NYC palette.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain  limited-edition eyeshadow


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Charlotte Tilbury Colour-Coded Eyeshadow Palette.


----------



## BellaLee

Mac Lady Quad!


----------



## sanmi

La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye Colour


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Countess Palette


----------



## sanmi

Smooth Eye Color Quad by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Queen Palette


----------



## pquiles

Darn near every color in the MAC warm neutral 15 palette.


----------



## Fran0421

Carli bybel palette from bh cosmetics


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday MAC All That Glitters
Today Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Bronze & Lorac Pro To Go


----------



## cupcakegirl

MUFE pinky beige


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva comsetics cocoa blend eyeshadow palette


----------



## Mediana

Naked Palette 3


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek in creme brûlée, uninterrupted and cupcake


----------



## arielle_a

Chanel!


----------



## pmburk

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Shimmer palette


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## coconutsboston

Anastasia Self Made palette


----------



## taylorN

I wore youniques moodstruck mineral pigments in heartbroken and corrupted( intense red and matte black)


----------



## sanmi

Dr. Hauschka Eyeshadow Solo


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## pmburk

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Shimmer palette again today


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## coconutsboston

Anastasia Self Made palette


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Shimmer brick bronze


----------



## sanmi

Cle de Peau Beauté eye shadows


----------



## Anna1

Natasha Denona palette 2


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein.


----------



## Fran0421

Viseart shadows in sultry nudes and the maybelline paint pot as base in bad to bronze


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC-All That Glitters


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown Shimmer brick bronze


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eye.


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay original Naked palette


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

LANEIGE eyeshadow


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Tattoo pencil in Barely Beige, Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze (both used as base), with Maybelline The Nudes palette.


----------



## pquiles

MAC Holiday palette in neutral


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC All That Glitters


----------



## pmburk

On a drugstore kick lately - Maybelline Color Tattoo pencil in Barely Beige, Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze (both used as base), and Wet n Wild Silent Treatment trio.


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Illusion d'Ombre Mirage


----------



## purseprincess32

MAC -All That Glitters again


----------



## sanmi

Givenchy Ondulations D'or


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Armor from Naked Smokey

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette.


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Auda(City) in Paris palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Resist from Naked on the Run.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton.


----------



## coconutsboston

Urban decay buck


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## LilMissCutie

Chanel duo in gold and pink


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva rose golden palette


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## pquiles

MAC Enchanted Eve warm eye palette


----------



## Fran0421

Mac uninterrupted and viseart sultry nudes palette


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## purseprincess32

UD Naked Basics 2 & MAC All That Glitters


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek homecoming all over lid and too faced chocolate bar palette ( the matte shades) in crease


----------



## purseprincess32

Nars Dual Intensity Shadow Himalia


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette.


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Majolica Majorca Eyeshadow .


----------



## purseprincess32

Bareminerals Top Shelf Duo


----------



## Fran0421

Chocolate bar palette


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Laura Mercier Eye Colour - Paris By Night.




This


----------



## BomberGal

Satin Sheets & Molasses Chip from Too Faced's Bon Bon palette.
And a white shimmer from Etude House, can't remember the name.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jane Iredale


----------



## cupcakegirl

buxom custom palette


----------



## purseprincess32

LORAC Pro to go


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent 5 Color Couture Palette


----------



## coconutsboston

Anastasia


----------



## purseprincess32

Anastasia palette


----------



## gatorpooh

Urban Decay Gwen Stefani pallette


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein




This


----------



## purseprincess32

Bobbi Brown shimmer brick bronze


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva cocoa blend palette


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Complete Eye Palette


----------



## pmburk

Kat Von D Shade/Light Eye palette - Laetus, Samael & Succubus.


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Yves Saint Laurent 5 Color Couture Palette


----------



## cupcakegirl

UD naked basics 2


----------



## pmburk

Kat Von D Shade/Light Eye palette


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced Boudoir Eyes Soft & Sexy Shadow.


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

eSpoir Eye Shadow Cotton


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Dirtysweet from Naked Smokey

XXXOO PG


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & Remy


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Pro 2


----------



## sanmi

Mamonde Bloom Harmony Eyes


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva rose golden palette


----------



## pmburk

Combo of Wet n Wild Silent Treatment trio & Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Cle de Peau quad 313


----------



## cupcakegirl

buxom custom palette


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow Duo


----------



## Fran0421

Colourpop in lovely


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos


----------



## Fran0421

Mac indianwood paint pot and mac woodwinked over too, zoeva cocoa blend palette for crease work


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme's in Paris' Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## gatorpooh

TARTE Caregiver and Best Friend


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Resist (Naked on the Run palette)

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

,,,and today it's Urban Decay in Breathless.  Zuzu liner in Raven and DiorShow mascara.

XXXOO PG


----------



## jen_sparro

Urban Decay Sidecar


----------



## sanmi

Banilo & Co The secret eye and face Multi shimmer.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bare Minerals Peach Puff


----------



## coconutsboston

Naked 1 palette


----------



## pmburk

Combo of Kat Von D Shade & Light (Laetus, Samael & Solas) and Too Faced Chocolate Bar (Marzipan).


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Sable-Emouvant duo


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Combo of Kat Von D Shade & Light (Laetus, Samael & Solas) and Too Faced Chocolate Bar (Marzipan).



Repeated again today.


----------



## angiedivina

the main color is milani cosmetic's "bella navy" bella eyes eyeshadow


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow


----------



## Fran0421

Makeup geek foiled shadow in grandstand and mac uninterrupted for crease work


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in DirtySweet

XXXOO PG


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bare Minerals Camp.


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## coconutsboston

Urban Decay buck


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## jen_sparro

Maybelline Colour Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## sally.m

Urban decay Naked 2


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 3 palette


----------



## pquiles

MAC Burgundy Xs9


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact


----------



## Alcat34

Tartelette tease with a crease color from Maybelline the nudes


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Eye & Blush Palette


----------



## Fran0421

Urban decay free love with a crease colour from the tartlette palette


----------



## pquiles

MAC FLamingo Park Xs9  e/s palette


----------



## pquiles

Butter blue liner smudged


----------



## Fran0421

Bh cosmetics palette by carli bybel - the golden colours


----------



## Lovelee8

Bobbi Brown Toast with a cream matte highlight color from the Canyon Classics quad


----------



## pquiles

MAC Pressed pigment - Gold


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow.


----------



## jen_sparro

By Terry Ombre Blackstar in Misty Rock


----------



## mkpurselover

Colourpop eyeshadow in Hustle , cruelty free and made in USA


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft Brown


----------



## Fran0421

Chanel in mirage and makeup geek shadows in creme brûlée and cocoa bear


----------



## Cornflower Blue

A mix of Kevin Aucoin plus Sisley Phyto-Eye Twist in Topaz


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Tisse Camelia


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Armor

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Cle de Peau Beauté eye shadows


----------



## pquiles

MAC Xs 15 in Mellow Moderns


----------



## sanmi

Dior 5 Couleurs Couture Palette


----------



## purly

Too faced chocolate bar palette


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Tissé Rivoli


----------



## Ljlj

Chanel Tisse Cambon


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette.


----------



## pquiles

None... Liner, MAC Prolongwear - Blue


----------



## jen_sparro

UD Buck and Mac Teddy Eyeliner


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Grand Entrance

XXXOO PG


----------



## coconutsboston

Bobbi Brown


----------



## sanmi

Smooth Eye Color Quad by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Fran0421

Maybelline bad to the bronze and some eyeshadows from viseart sultry nudes


----------



## sanmi

Dr. Hauschka Eyeshadow Solo.


----------



## Fran0421

Nars when god created the woman palette


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel Tisse Camelia


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## qwertyword

Lorac Unzipped


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## brianne1114

Shu ME945 (long discontinued and a favorite of mine), and 2 MUFE artist shadows that I can't remember the numbers for


----------



## Fran0421

Models prefer nude eyeshadow palette


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## coconutsboston

Mac Brun applied lightly and blended


----------



## fendifemale

Ben Nye + Lorac Unzipped


----------



## sanmi

La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye Colour.


----------



## purly

Nars goddess velvet cream shadow paired with Clinique black honey quickliner


----------



## michellem

Mac swish and sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Couture Palette by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Suspect

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Cle de Peau Beauté eye shadows




This


----------



## Anna1

Tom Ford Nude Dip


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

limited-edition Couture Palette by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel Tisse Camelia


----------



## Anna1

Tom Form Platinum


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Dirtysweet

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and today it's Urban Decay in Lounge

XXXOO PG


----------



## qwertyword

Pursegrrl said:


> ...and today it's Urban Decay in Lounge
> 
> XXXOO PG




Love this color!


----------



## pquiles

MAC Purple X9


----------



## sanmi

ETUDE HOUSE &#9733;  Play color eyes


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## cupcakegirl

lorac nude necessities palette


----------



## sanmi

Stila Eye Shadow Compact..


----------



## Dextersmom

Nars Alhambra


----------



## sanmi

La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye Colour..


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Heartless and Dirtysweet

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft brown and Amber lights


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## pquiles

MAC Eyes Xs15 Warm


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAC brule and kid


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette.


----------



## michellem

Mac swish, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Urban Decay Naked Basics Palette..


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## coconutsboston

Mac Brun


----------



## jen_sparro

Illusion D'Ombre in Mirage


----------



## sanmi

Les Merveilleuses Eye Color Palette


----------



## coconutsboston

Anastasia palette (can't remember which one, but I got the recc for it on here!)


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart Eyes


----------



## citrusydrank

The new Tarte "Tartelette Tease" palette. Good mix of colors and just a bit bigger than a credit card.


----------



## Ghettoe

Mac texture and a dark brown from MUFE.


----------



## Carson123

Too faced natural matte palette


----------



## sanmi

HERA Shadow Duo #3


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust.

XXXOO PG


----------



## pquiles

MAC Eyes Xs15


----------



## sanmi

HERA Shadow Duo


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog.

XXXOO PG


----------



## purly

The two faced sweet peach palette


----------



## sanmi

La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft Brown and Sable and NARS Bengali


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow Duo


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva En Taupe Palette


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

butter LONDON Palette


----------



## pquiles

MAC Naturally Enhanced MSF


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Armor and High

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced Boudoir Eyes Soft & Sexy Shadow


----------



## pquiles

MAC Flamingo Park Xs9


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

KANEBO Coffret D'or Eyeshadow


----------



## pquiles

MAC Xs 15 - Mellow Moderns


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Verve


----------



## coconutsboston

None - too tired


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

MAYBELLINE  Big Eyes Shadow


----------



## anis azmi

Naked 2 by urban decay - blackout


----------



## sanmi

Diorshow Mono' Eyeshadow


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette




This


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Couture Palette by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Dirtysweet

XXXOO PG


----------



## michellem

michellem said:


> Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar



Same today


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

Dior 5 Couleurs Couture Palette.


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft Brown and Amber lights


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

Eye shadow quartet by Helena Rubinstein


----------



## madisonmamaw

colorpop


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Smooth Eye Color Quad by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Rosewood


----------



## sanmi

Hera Shadow Duo sweet angel Beige


----------



## pquiles

All MAC: Soft Brown, Embark and Humid


----------



## pmburk

L'Oreal La Palette Nude 1


----------



## LillyH861

chantal1922 said:


> None. I forgot to put some on this morning


No make-up day for me too! YES


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft Brown, Saddle Vanilla Extract and Brulle


----------



## pmburk

Kat Von D Monarch palette - Entomology, Wrath, Delaney & Vanish.


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Color Eyeshadow


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons palette - Almond Truffle, Satin Sheets, Divinity & Cashew Chew.


----------



## sanmi

La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye Colour


----------



## Hurrem1001

GOSH palette: 004 Be Cool In Copenhagen


----------



## Livia1

NARS All About Eve and Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## amhoran

Morphe eyeshadows. Not sure of the names of the colors, but wanted to mention because they are so pigmented for being so inexpensive. Love them.


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow..


----------



## madisonmamaw

cpb 2014 christmas palette
so divine - have to say that i dont feel the same way about the 2015 palette..


----------



## sanmi

Cle de peau Eyeshadows


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac brule, naked lunch and kid


----------



## michellem

Mac pink venus, sable and nyx wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Yves Saint Laurent 5 Color Couture Palette




This


----------



## coconutsboston

None today


----------



## Carson123

coconutsboston said:


> none today




+1


----------



## Queen_Beann

Of course I am wearing Urban Decay's Naked 2 Palette. It has absolutely every color you could ever want in the neutral scheme- I usually do a really pretty smokey eye- But time was precious this morning so I stuck with just one color.. Verve.


----------



## Queen_Beann

cupcakegirl said:


> mac brule, naked lunch and kid


 OMG I absolutely love Brule and naked Lunch!!  How perfect are those colors?


----------



## bba224

Clinique color sticks


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> None today


Again


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Chopper - amazing for green eyes


----------



## NormannRingstad

Hi there! Newbie here  When i feel like it, i use my Avon emerald shades. On a usual normal day, i use my Milea Mineral Eyeshadows in Nude.


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons palette - Almond Truffle, Satin Sheets, Divinity & Cashew Chew.


----------



## michellem

Mac pink Venus, sable and NYX wedding cake


----------



## sanmi

Diorshow Mono' Eyeshadow.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Sensation and Safari


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva palette in Cocoa blend


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow.


----------



## madisonmamaw

I decided to get back to my self selected Surrat  palette last night 

Based on beauty professor's recommendation purchased during vibr sale last year 

And it's on my lids now.  Loving  how they look 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

Make Up For Ever Artist Shadow Eyeshadow


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Queen palette


----------



## madisonmamaw

Today is  surrat again 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pquiles

MAC Retrospeck, Cork and Persuade.


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Chopper


----------



## sanmi

Shu Uemura princess colour palette


----------



## madisonmamaw

Today I was running late so I grabbed some off from my vanity to put on the road  

So it is milani in Bella champagne 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## highheeladdict

NYX Love in Paris Palette LIP 03 "Be our guest Maurice / A toi Maurice" Colors 1, 2, 5


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay Chopper with a bit of the gold from Chanel Topkapi ind the middle of the lid.


----------



## Lovelee8

Wet N Wild trio in Walking on Eggshells


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow


----------



## madisonmamaw

Surrat palette again today 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Bust.

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and today it's Urban Decay in Chopper.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

limited-edition Couture Palette by Yves Saint Laurent&#12290;


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm going to use one of my new GOSH palettes 'Have Fun in LA.' The gorgeous 2 greens at the bottom right hand corner, with a neutral for my brow bone


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Today I wore MAC Blondes Gold pigment with Urban Decay's Buck in the crease with a thin line of BarryM's waterproof felt tip liner  Used my Sephora Overcurl mascara too


----------



## pquiles

MAC Modern Neutrals palette with Expensive pink on lid.


----------



## sanmi

Dr. Hauschka Eyeshadow Solo


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Lost.

XXXOO PG


----------



## madisonmamaw

Surrat palette again 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sanmi

ETUDE HOUSE Play color eyes.


----------



## lisataylor

Today calls for UD naked 3 palette


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## coconutsboston

NARS bali


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

MAC Melon Pigment with some matte shades from the Morphe 35O in the crease


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Dior 5 Couleurs Couture Palette




This


----------



## madisonmamaw

Surrat palette once again today 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac brule and soba


----------



## pmburk

Lorac Pro - Cream, Pewter, Garnet & Deep Purple.


----------



## sanmi

Charlotte Tilbury Colour-Coded Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Hollywood Palette


----------



## Livia1

Burberry Pale Barley


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Yes surrat again today it's a work day although official records doesn't say I am

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

MAC Jigs & Jive pigment


----------



## pmburk

Laura Mercier Eye Art Artist's palette - Vanilla Nuts, Kir Royal, Plum Smoke, African Violet, Sparkling Dew.


----------



## misstrine85

The taupe and gold from the Chanel Topkapi quad.


----------



## pquiles

MAC Ellie Goulding Halcyon Nights palette


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Diorshow Mono' Eyeshadow


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Morphe 35T palette, a golden shade over the lids and a matte brown/taupe in the crease.


----------



## Fran0421

Nars palette in god created the woman


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC paintpot in Let's Skate!

XXXOO PG


----------



## highheeladdict

NYX Love in Paris Palette "A la mode". Wearing the matte, light grey today.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel IdO in Illusoire


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## sanmi

Baked Eyeshadow Trio by SEPHORA


----------



## coconutsboston

Urban Decay


----------



## deltalady

NARS Cordura duo


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Chanel LES 4 OMBRES
 Quadra Eyeshadow


----------



## pquiles

About 8 products of which I don't remember exact colors, but they are all MAC.
Expensive Pink, Sable, Red Brick, Pro longwear concealer in NC 45, light pink color and brown color in the Flamingo Park eye shadow palette and some others.


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced Boudoir Eyes Soft & Sexy Shadow..


----------



## Fran0421

Too faced chocolate bar palette one of the mattes, the gold shade and the bronze one


----------



## pquiles

MAC Mellow Moderns palette


----------



## coconutsboston

Daring to bare today


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart Eyes


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in YDK

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Cle de peau Eyeshadows


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Beige Dore Stylo Eyeshadow


----------



## sanmi

ETUDE HOUSE Play color eyes


----------



## highheeladdict

Makeup Revolution New-Trals vs Neutrals Palette "Partial"


----------



## sanmi

YSL  Scandal' Couture Palette


----------



## Fran0421

Mac satin taupe


----------



## pquiles

MAC Soft Brown with blue liner shadowed in the corner.


----------



## sanmi

Lavshuca Eye Colour


----------



## highheeladdict

Makeup Revolution New-Trals vs Neutrals Palette "Tone" and "Cool"


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Color Eyeshadows.


----------



## coconutsboston

UD Midnight Cowgirl


----------



## sanmi

L'Oréal Paris' HIP Bright Shadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Suspect.
XXXOO PG


----------



## Fran0421

Some taupe inglot eyeshadows... Unfortunately I don't have the numbers


----------



## sanmi

butter LONDON Palette.


----------



## coconutsboston

UD Half baked


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe

XXXOO PG


----------



## Fran0421

A mixture of creme brûlée, hazelnut and marzipan from too faced chocolate bar palette


----------



## highheeladdict

Makeup Revolution New-Trals vs Neutrals Palette - "Buff"


----------



## sanmi

Elizabeth Arden Color Eyeshadow


----------



## highheeladdict

Makeup Revolution Salvation Palette Dia de los Muertos - "Live life"


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart Eyes


----------



## shawtysoo

Dior and Urban decay


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## sanmi

Smashbox  Eye Shadow Trio


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

NARS NARSissist Eyeshadow Palette. Fez all over my lids and Bali in my crease and outer corner.


----------



## sanmi

Les Merveilleuses Eye Color Palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Brun Chatain & the plum colour from Chanel Harmonie Du Soir quad.


----------



## pquiles

MAC Up At Dawn


----------



## coconutsboston

None today


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart Eyes


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nars El Dorado.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nars Arabian Nights


----------



## sanmi

ETUDE HOUSE Play color eyes


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lancome Color Design in Cinnamon Sucre


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart Eyes


----------



## Sweetgirlemily

urban decay naked palette 1


----------



## KayuuKathey

Revlon not just nudes palette. mixed only 2 colors.


----------



## sanmi

La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye Colour.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Chopper

XXXOO PG


----------



## KayuuKathey

nars shimmer collection - malacca


----------



## sanmi

Cle de peau Eyeshadows


----------



## ClassicFab

Maybelline Color Tattoo Chrome in Beige Lustre

This is my first time wearing eyeshadow to work. Idk why I'm so nervous


----------



## brianne1114

Guerlain Les Fumes quad


----------



## sanmi

Dior 5 Couleurs Couture Palette


----------



## sanmi

Smooth Eye Color Quad by Dolce & Gabbana.


----------



## coconutsboston

Anastasia


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva rose golden palette and naked 3 nooner in crease


----------



## Fran0421

ClassicFab said:


> Maybelline Color Tattoo Chrome in Beige Lustre
> 
> This is my first time wearing eyeshadow to work. Idk why I'm so nervous


  I bet it looked great  beautiful colour!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Kitten

XXXOO PG


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Bonne Etoile palette


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Eye & Blush Palette.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nars El Dorado


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Elizabeth Arden Color Eyeshadow



This


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Stylo Eyeshadow in Bleu Nuit with the teal colour from Dior Bonne Etoiles palette


----------



## sanmi

Guerlain Eye & Blush Palette


----------



## ClassicFab

Fran0421 said:


> I bet it looked great  beautiful colour!


Thank you!


----------



## sanmi

Giorgio Armani eye shadow


----------



## Jaanoo

max factor cream shadow in cooper and nyx powder shadow cant remember the name


----------



## ChloeJane

Dior 5 Couleurs Cuir Cannage


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Suspect.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Cle de peau Eyeshadows


----------



## ClassicFab

Colourpop Super Shock Shadow in Sequin


----------



## misstrine85

Urban Decay: Minor Sin primer and Half Baked shadow


----------



## sanmi

Paul and Joe - Cherry Blossoms


----------



## WisePanda

Urban Decay Easy Baked...it's a really pretty soft shade of rose gold which is easier to wear than baked, half baked and twice baked, which are way stronger and more gilded.


----------



## michellem

Mac all that glitters, twinks and mylar


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Dr. Hauschka Eyeshadow Solo.



This


----------



## sanmi

Too Faced The Return Of Sexy Eye Shadow Palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Dive...from Naked on the Run palette
XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

limited-edition Couture Palette by Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## sharszn

ABH modern renaissance palette! and MAC paint pot..neutral matter everyone uses


----------



## coconutsboston

bare today


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Nude Spectrum Palette


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons; Satin Sheets & Molasses Chip


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart Eyes.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Quad in Poesie


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Smog and Suspect

XXXOO PG


----------



## andjela

Mac eyeliner, Maybelline cream eyeshadow in combination with NYX mono shadow..


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Lilac Dream

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Nars eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe

XXXOO PG


----------



## andjela

I use some nude shades from NYX night on the town palette.


----------



## princesspig

Marc Jacobs Twinkle Pop in Au Revoir


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow....I STILL have some MAC Smoke & Diamonds and Unbasic White in a palette I'd long forgotten about!  Awesome.

XXXOO PG


----------



## coconutsboston

MAC Brun mixed with a light beige.


----------



## sanmi

Chantecaille Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos


----------



## andjela

Mark Jacobs The free spirit palette- some purple shades.


----------



## ChloeJane

Dior 5 Couleurs always! Usually cuir cannage, including today [emoji6]


----------



## jen_sparro

By Terry Ombre Blackstar in Misty Rock


----------



## pmburk

Dior 5 Couleurs in Ballet Rose


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe and Grand Entrance.

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Smooth Eye Color Quad by Dolce & Gabbana



This


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Eclosion


----------



## andjela

Today I am feelin' UD Electric palette


----------



## sanmi

MAYBELLINE  Big Eyes Shadow


----------



## sanmi

Missha - Modern Shadow Shimmer


----------



## pmburk

Anastasia Modern Renaissance palette - Tempera, Antique Bronze, Vermeer, Burnt Orange & Raw Sienna.


----------



## pmburk

Dior 5 Couleurs in Rosy Tan


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Eclosion quad


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Dive and 50/50 from Naked on the Run palette.

XXXOO PG


----------



## misstrine85

UD Virgin over UD Minor Sin primer


----------



## sanmi

Pony, Shine Easy Glam eyeshadow


----------



## Vix74

Younique's Addiction palette 1, "Elated" on lid, "Chipper" on crease, "Sincere" under brow.


----------



## andjela

Today I am in the mood for nude again- UD Ultimate basics


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Brulee & Nutty.


----------



## sanmi

bareMinerals READY eyeshadow


----------



## Fran0421

Naked 3 palette with the rose golden palette from zoeva


----------



## pmburk

In a rush this morning, so my lazy day standby: Wet n Wild Nutty & Brulee.


----------



## coconutsboston

NARS Bali - old reliable


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac brule and soba


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Cocoa Blend Palette


----------



## sanmi

YSL  Scandal Couture Palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Pretty Unstoppable Palette


----------



## Fran0421

Viseart sultry nudes


----------



## andjela

MAC Selena palette


----------



## coconutsboston

Bare today


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Dive and 50-50 from Naked on the Run palette

XXXOO PG


----------



## lovebeauty12

Honestly, I am very lazy when it comes to eyeshadow. Today, I just popped a little of of bronzer in my creases and blended it out. Then I added a little white, shimmer shadow on the inner corners of my eyes. Easy.​


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chantecaille Le Chrome Luxe Eye Duos.



This


----------



## Fran0421

By terry bronze moon


----------



## sanmi

Colorpop eyeshadows


----------



## andjela

YSL:  Scandal' Couture Palette  -I am in love with these shades


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Birthday Suit quad


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Bust.  One of the few I've hit pan on - !
XXXOO PG


----------



## mynameisbond

I'm wearing naked basic palette


----------



## Fran0421

Essence bronzes palette ( this palette is actually so good for the price point) mixed with a Chanel eyeshadow - two extremes haha


----------



## andjela

Burberry Eyeshadow - Pale Barley


----------



## pmburk

Lorac Pro 3 palette - used Blanc, Canvas, Clay, Rose Bronze & Lt Gold.


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Stray Dog

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> La Prairie Cellular Treatment Eye Colour.



This


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Lost.
XXXOO PG


----------



## pmburk

MAC The Wrong Man & Estee Lauder Smokey.


----------



## sanmi

Bobbi Brown’s eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Dirtysweet
XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Missha - Modern Shadow Shimmer


----------



## sanmi

Night use Shimmer & Satin Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## pmburk

Kat Von D Shade & Light eye palette - Laetus, Lazarus, Liberatus.


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild Silent Treatment trio.


----------



## andjela

Today I am using Sunkissed Gold Eye Palette by Bobbi Brown


----------



## Fran0421

Viseart sultry palette


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 3


----------



## andjela

Today I am playing with my chocolate palette..


----------



## sanmi

Etude House Play Color Eyes


----------



## Fran0421

Essence bronzes palette


----------



## andjela

Naked 3 by Urban Decay


----------



## pmburk

MAC Blanc Type, MAC Satin Taupe, L'Oreal Infallible Amber Rush


----------



## Fran0421

Mac all that glitters and woodwinked


----------



## sanmi

It's skin - Mono Eyeshadow


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva cocoa blend palette


----------



## sanmi

Son & Park All That Smoky Kit


----------



## Fran0421

Viseart sultry nudes palette


----------



## andjela

MAC Satin Toupe, perfect for nude look.


----------



## chocolux

Tarte bon voyage palette


----------



## sanmi

CUPCAKE EYE SHADOW PALETTE by HOLIKA HOLIKA


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva rose golden palette


----------



## sanmi

3CE eyeshadows


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban decay in Bust

Xxxoo PG


----------



## sanmi

eyeshadow Silky powder


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Illusion D'Ombre in Mirage


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lilac dream quad
XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban decay in snakebite 
XXXOO PG


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Smoky


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chantecaille Flax and Tanzanite


----------



## pmburk

Kat Von D Shade & Light eye palette


----------



## andjela

Urban Decay in Bust


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in lilac dream.
XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

PONY NEW Shine Easy Glam Eye Shadow


----------



## andjela

Naked the ultimate basics again


----------



## Fran0421

Mac all that glitters ( my fav mac eyeshadow)


----------



## Fran0421

Colourpop in lovely and chocolate bar palette in the crease


----------



## Seiren

naked 2


----------



## pmburk

Lorac Pro 3


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Nude Spectrum Palette


----------



## andjela

Today I am using my new Blushed Nudes palette by Maybelline.


----------



## Fran0421

Viseart sultry muse palette


----------



## Fran0421

Zoeva Cocoa blend palette


----------



## sanmi

Kiss Cosmetics Romance Heart


----------



## Nakshidil

GOSH palette - To Enjoy in New York

The GOSH palettes are gorgeous, 9 full sized eyeshadows @ 20 euros per palette. Right now they're on sale with 20% off. The colours are gorgeous, really really, pigmented, and apply very nicely.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trish McEvoy in Glamourous

XXXOO PG


----------



## Fran0421

Essence bronzes palette


----------



## Hurrem1001

GOSH palettes - To Be Cool In Copenhagen/To Have Fun In LA


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban decay in Resist (naked on the run)
Xxxoo PG


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Gold Trench & Chesnut


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Kitten
XXXOO PG


----------



## andjela

MAC Club eyeshadow


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust
XXXOO PG


----------



## luvprada

Trisha McEvoy in shell and topaz


----------



## andjela

Ultimate basics palette by UD


----------



## deltalady

MAC Woodwinked and Cross-Cultural


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac - Tails & Top Hats palette


----------



## sanmi

Sweet Peach Eye Shadow Collection


----------



## Rachel965

Napoleon Perdis highlighter
Chanel pot for lid
Burberry contour stick in the crease








Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Satin Taupe and Unbasic White
XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Eye Color Quad by Clé de Peau Beauté


----------



## Zsazsab33

Mac satin taupe


----------



## sanmi

Hypnôse Palette eyeshadows.


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac brule and soba


----------



## sanmi

SEPHORA COLLECTION eye shadows


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Unzipped palette- Unbridled
TheBalm Overshadow- If You're Rich I'm Single!
Karma Naturals- Persian Gold


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Beautifully Defined Palette


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe Morello x Ciate 'Skinny Dip'


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Blanc Fusion Palette- Joy in a Box


----------



## sanmi

Kat Von D’s eyeshadow palette


----------



## ScottyGal

Tanya Burr - Cocoa Plum


----------



## deltalady

UD YDK and Twice Baked


----------



## deltalady

Dior Smoky Nude trio


----------



## lvly808

Chanel Codes Elegants


----------



## sanmi

Beauty People Velvet Cushion Shadow


----------



## deltalady

MAC Cut to Fit and Glamour Check


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Gold Trench and Chestnut


----------



## Miss Krys

Urban Decay Naked and Naked 2


----------



## sanmi

3CE CONCEPT EYES


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel IdO in Mirage with Illamasqua Epic highlighter on top.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trish McEvoy in Glamourous
XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior couture palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay Naked on the Run palette 
XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Gold Trench and Taupe Brown


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Almond and Dark Sable


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Radar
XXXOO PG


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced Sweet Peach using the colors Nectar, Candied Peach, Delectable, and Talk Derby To Me to make a casual smokey eye. Love the pigmentation and smell


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

Too Faced chocolate Bon bons palette!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Mally Evercolor shadowstick and Bare Minerals pastel palette.


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Caramel Melange palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Stray Dog

XXXOO PG


----------



## sanmi

Etude House Blend For Eyes


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Lilac Dream
XXXOO PG


----------



## ayubzaman93

Not at home. But at office
Estée Lauder invisible fluid make up
Barry M Lash Vegas mascara
Clinique quick liner


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced chocolate bar in the colours white chocolate, salted caramel, cherry cordial, black forest truffle, and marzipan to create a smokey eye. Paired with UD's 24/7 eyeliner pencil in Blackheart, Tarteist mascara, and MAC's Hades' Fire lipstick.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Mally Evercolor shadow stick and Lancôme "Violette Sweetheart" palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in YDK
XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trish McEvoy in Glamourous

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and today it's UD in Pistol
XXXOO PG


----------



## deltalady

Burberry Gold Trench and Taupe Brown


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Lost

XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Kitten
XXXOO PG


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chantecaille Tanzanite and Flax


----------



## Miss Krys

Dipped into my Too Faced Sweet Peach palette to create a fun Easter-inspired smokey eye. Those eyeshadows smell so yummy


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford Lilac Dream quad
XXXOO PG


----------



## jen_sparro

Zoeva Conched and Last Bite (Blanc Fusion Palette)


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Kitten
XXXOO PG


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe Morello X Ciate Palette


----------



## Miss Krys

Urban Decay's Naked in Buck, Sidecar, Hustle, and Creep


----------



## Miss Krys

Anastasia Beverly Hills' Modern Renaissance in the colours Tempura, Burnt Orange, Realgar, Red Ochre, and Primavera


----------



## s3raph1nas

Dior 5 Couleurs 609 Earth Reflection


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford in Lilac Dream
XXXOO PG


----------



## maris.crane

Dior Golden Savannah quint
MAC Soft Brown & Blanc Type with a bit of Benefit Hoola Lite to blend


----------



## maris.crane

Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette - White Chocolate, Milk Chocolate, Salted Caramel and Creme Brule


----------



## maris.crane

MAC Femme Fatale, Embark, Soft Brown & Blanc Type


----------



## lusan_01

Urban- Naked palette #2


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Warm Breeze, Saddle, Dance in the Dark, and Gingersnap


----------



## jen_sparro

Tanya Burr Midnight Smoulder Palette


----------



## maris.crane

NARS Isolde I, Biarritz and Argentina 
A mix of MAC Bamboo and Saddle to blend


----------



## sanmi

Chanel _Illusion d'Ombre Long Wear Luminous Eyeshadow_


----------



## Miss Krys

MAC in Hey, Warm Breeze, Dark Brew, and Chilled on Ice (paint pot) for the lid


----------



## maris.crane

Colourpop Sand Swoon on lid
A mix of UD Naked, Riff & the coral lid shade from the WnW Poster Child palette in the crease
UD Walk of Shame on browbone


----------



## Brea Moore

I'm going to UMF this weekend, what eye shadow should I use?


----------



## Miss Krys

ABH's Modern Renaissance in Golden Ochre, Burnt Orange, Realgar, Red Ochre, and Antiqued Bronze


----------



## maris.crane

UD Naked3: Strange, Limit, Nooner, Buzz & Dust


----------



## Miss Krys

Kat Von D's Shade and Light in the Laetus combination with just a touch of Shax in the outer v


----------



## pmburk

In a hurry this morning, so just Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze.


----------



## maris.crane

Laura Mercier Eye Art palette II: Morning Dew, Ginger, Ganache and Rose Gold with a bit of Dior Skin Nude Tan bronzer in Honey to blend


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Peanut Butter and Jelly in Bananas, Peanut Butter, and Nuts About You


----------



## maris.crane

UD x Gwen Stefani palette: Stark, Zone, Baby, and Bathwater


----------



## Miss Krys

Lorac Pro in Cream, Taupe, Light Bronze, and Espresso


----------



## Miss Krys

Smashbox Full Exposure in M1, M3, M4, and S3


----------



## maris.crane

Revlon Cream Shadow in Praline
UD: Walk of Shame, Naked & Riff


----------



## Miss Krys

UD Naked in Buck, Sidecar, and Darkhorse


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Stray Dog
XXXOO PG


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Chocolate Bon Bons in Satin Sheets, Cashew Chew, Cafe Au Lait, and Bordeaux.


----------



## maris.crane

Wet n Wild Brule - base and brow bone highlight
UD Naked palette: Naked, Buck, Toasted, Darkhorse


----------



## pmburk

Yet again, my "in a hurry" default eye: Wet n Wild Brulee & Nutty.


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Semi-Sweet Chocolate Bar in Coconut Creme, Peanut Butter, Cocoa Chili, Liquorice, and Butter Pecan.


----------



## maris.crane

ColourPop Amaze
MAC Saddle, Moleskin and Blanc Type


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Natural Eyes in Nudie, Honey Pot, and Chocolate Martini


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Sweet Peach in Peaches N' Cream, Nectar, Bellini, and Peach Pit


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Natural Eyes in Heaven, Cashmere Bunny, Silk Teddy, Push Up, and Chocolate Martini


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Chocolate Bon Bons in Almond Truffle, Pecan Praline, Cafe Au Lait, and Black Currant


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Pistol
XXXOO PG


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced Semi Sweet in Peanut Butter, Truffled, Caramel, Cocoa Chili, Liquorice, and Butter Pecan


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Id'O in New Moon
UD Naked 3 palette: Limit, Nooner, Strange, Dust


----------



## Miss Krys

Stila's Eyes are the Window to the Soul in Heart, Substance, and Essence


----------



## jen_sparro

Colourpop X IluvSarahii Chic-y palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Pistol.  One of my favorites!
XXXOO PG


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Natural Eyes in Heaven, Silk Teddy, Pushup, Sexpresso, and Chocolate Martini


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trish McEvoy in Glamourous
XXXOO PG


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Kitten
XXXOO PG


----------



## maris.crane

Colourpop Hot Tamale
INGLOT #327, 337, & 350


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Suspect
XXXOO PG


----------



## maris.crane

Laura Mercier Artist palette - Vanilla Nuts, Fresco, Truffle and Primrose


----------



## pixiegeldof

Charlotte Tilbury Colour Chameleon in Amber Haze


----------



## Pursegrrl

Stila in Kitten  #classic
XXXOO PG


----------



## maris.crane

Art Deco #518 and #310
MAC Wedge, Malt and Blanc Type


----------



## Miss Krys

Urban Decay's Naked Heat in Ounce, Sauced, Low Blow, Scorched, and Ember


----------



## Miss Krys

Urban Decay's Naked Heat in Ounce, Low Blow, En Fuego, Dirty Talk, and Ashes


----------



## maris.crane

Chanel Id'o in Mirage
UD Naked Basics - Naked2, Foxy, Venus


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Semi Sweet in Nougat, Peanut Butter, Bon Bon, Hot Fudge, Pudding', and Liquorice


----------



## shweethart

Mac all that glitters and soft brown


----------



## fendifemale

Wet N Wild Comfort Zone palette- Olive
Lorac Tails n Top Hats- Iridescent Brown/Cocoa Brown???
Makeup Revolution Strobe highlighter- Holographic Lights


----------



## Grande Latte

MAC Honey Lust.


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Chocolate Bar in White Chocolate, Salted Caramel, Creme Brûlée, Cherry Cordial, and Milk Chocolate


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Natural Eye in Silk Teddie, Push Up, Sexpresso, and Erotica


----------



## maris.crane

Maybelline Color Tattoo, Bad to the Bronze
UD: ABC Gum, Naked, Riff & Walk of Shame


----------



## Miss Krys

ABH's Modern Renaissance in Tempera, Golden Ochre, Burnt Orange, Primavera, and Antique Bronze


----------



## maris.crane

UD Naked3 palette - Strange, Limit, Nooner and Burnout


----------



## nanads

Mac naked lunch on eyelid and satin taupe on v corner


----------



## maris.crane

NARS Nepal on lid
UD Singles - WOS, Naked & Riff


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi everybody, I am looking for recommendation for eyeshadow palette I can wear to work. I dont wear eyeshadow for going out/weekends. The only eyeshadows I have are Tom ford cream eyeshadows - Platinum, spice and Tom ford palettes - Cocoa mirage, Honeymoon. I am medium/tan skintone with yellow undertones. I am looking for variety and want a warm eyeshadow palette that I can wear to work. Really like the warm orangey palette coming out these days(ABH modern renaissance, UD naked heat) but I am not comfortable wearing bold eye look to work. Could you guys recommend a warm toned palette? Thanks for the help!


----------



## fendifemale

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody, I am looking for recommendation for eyeshadow palette I can wear to work. I dont wear eyeshadow for going out/weekends. The only eyeshadows I have are Tom ford cream eyeshadows - Platinum, spice and Tom ford palettes - Cocoa mirage, Honeymoon. I am medium/tan skintone with yellow undertones. I am looking for variety and want a warm eyeshadow palette that I can wear to work. Really like the warm orangey palette coming out these days(ABH modern renaissance, UD naked heat) but I am not comfortable wearing bold eye look to work. Could you guys recommend a warm toned palette? Thanks for the help!


Lorac Unzipped is a good all purpose palette.


----------



## Miss Krys

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi everybody, I am looking for recommendation for eyeshadow palette I can wear to work. I dont wear eyeshadow for going out/weekends. The only eyeshadows I have are Tom ford cream eyeshadows - Platinum, spice and Tom ford palettes - Cocoa mirage, Honeymoon. I am medium/tan skintone with yellow undertones. I am looking for variety and want a warm eyeshadow palette that I can wear to work. Really like the warm orangey palette coming out these days(ABH modern renaissance, UD naked heat) but I am not comfortable wearing bold eye look to work. Could you guys recommend a warm toned palette? Thanks for the help!


Lorac Pro and Pro 3, Too Faced's Chocolate Bar and Semi-Sweet Chocolate Bar, and the new Sephora Pro warm palette are all good options. They even have some more standout colours mixed in which makes them well-rounded for a variety of looks from smokey and bold to barely-there. The trick to finding a work-appropriate eyeshadow palette is to find one that has both mattes and shimmer/glitter/metallic for balance on the eye, as well as some cool or neutral shades mixed in for both diversity as well as neutrality. It's fine to love warm tones such as the ones from the new Naked Heat or Modern Renaissance, but the situations at work change and what you wear one day may not be suitable the next.


----------



## Miss Krys

Lorac Pro 2 in Buff, Light Brown, Rose, Jade, and Black


----------



## Miss Krys

Kat Von D's Shade and Light in Ludwin, Succubus, Latinus, and Shax


----------



## maris.crane

Too Faced Chocolate Bar - White Chocolate Chip, Hazlenut, Champagne Truffle, Salted Caramel and Milk Chocolate


----------



## fendifemale

ABH Sangria
Lorac Unzipped palette (Unbridled/Unreal)


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Semi-Sweet Chocolate Bar in Coconut Creme, Bon Bon, Cocoa Chili, and Licorice


----------



## jen_sparro

Colourpop x Sonya Esman Gemini by Night


----------



## Miss Krys

Urban Decay's Naked Smokey in Combust, Whisky, High, Bittersweet, and Radar


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Sweet Peach palette in Peaches N' Cream, Summer Yum, Nectar, Bellini, and Delectable.


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Sweet Peach palette in Georgia, Puree, Summer Yum, Bless Her Heart, Tempting, and Peach Pit


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Boudoir Eyes palette in Fuzzy Handcuffs, Birthday Suit, Voulez-Vous, Sugar Walls, and French Tickler


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Chocolate Bar in Salted Caramel, Amaretto, Marzipan, and Black Forest Truffle


----------



## jen_sparro

Colourpop Gemini by Night


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Sweet Peach palette in White Peach, Lucious, Just Peachy, Delectable, and Talk Derby To Me


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced's Sweet Peach palette in Peaches N' Cream, Puree, Summer Yum, Bless Her Heart, Tempting, and Delectable


----------



## Shelbyrana

Stila Mattes and Metal eyeshadow palette, the first 3 colors in the browns section.


----------



## pmburk

Julie Hewett Vanilla & MAC Satin Taupe.


----------



## Miss Krys

Too Faced Natural Eyes palette in Nudie, Honey Pot, Chocolate Martini, and Sexpresso


----------



## ColdSteel

ABH Subculture with axis on the lid, New Wave and Edge blended through the crease, and a little hit of Rowdy on the outer corner. I patted a little of electric into the middle of my lids for a bit more depth.


----------



## sanmi

Chanetecaille eye Les Macarons Face Palette


----------



## Sferics

Lancome 
*Hypnôse Palette*


----------



## nikkich

Stila Eyes Are The Window Shadow Palette - color Soul


----------



## peachclementine

I like to wear the Charlotte Tilbury contour kit as eyeshadow


----------



## sanmi

_the SAEM The Ham_ Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tom Ford Honeymoon quad


----------



## Miss Krys

Lorac Pro 2 in Buff, Nectar, Cool Grey, Navy, Jade, and Black for a nice ombre peacock look


----------



## Pursegrrl

Tom Ford lilac dream palette 
XXXOO PG


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Blushed Nudes palette


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

BH Wild Child


----------



## PamK

Stila Perfect Me, Perfect Hue palette. New to this brand - love it!! [emoji177]


----------



## camalie

UD Naked 3 & Tarte Tartelette


----------



## kkfiregirl

Naked heat palette


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

MAC Jig and Jives pigment with some mattes from the Violet Voss Matte About You Palette


----------



## camalie

Tarte rainforest of the sea


----------



## Daisybaltazar

Today I used a mixture from Jaclyn hill X Morphe palette ! I love it.


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 1 palette


----------



## camalie

UD Naked 2


----------



## deltalady

Sleek Au Natural palette


----------



## Shelbyrana

Naked Basics 2


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Eye Magnetic Color Shadow Quad


----------



## camalie

Naked basics


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Sable Beige Bronzer as an all over lid-wash.


----------



## pmburk

Just a bit of Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze smudged on.


----------



## blktauna

Crease shade of Tarte Best Friend with Fenty Beauty Match Stix Glimmer in Blonde. liner in Urban Decay Voodoo


----------



## camalie

Tarte Rainforest After Dark Palette


----------



## cupcakegirl

mac brule and saddle


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 2 palette


----------



## camalie

Stila perfect me perfect hue light


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate bar (original) palette


----------



## pmburk

Marc Jacobs Style Eye-Con No. 3 - Shoe Gazer


----------



## pmburk

Besame Plum Dandy


----------



## Shelbyrana

UD Naked Basics II


----------



## pmburk

ABH Modern Renaissance palette - Warm Taupe, Antique Bronze, & Vermeer.


----------



## pmburk

UD Naked Ultimate Basics - Blow, Faith & Lockout.


----------



## sanmi

A:Concept Korea - 3 Eyeshadow


----------



## Grande Latte

Laura Mercier eyeshadow stick in plum.


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAC brule, omega, patina


----------



## pmburk

Sonia Kashuk Eye on Neutral Shimmer palette and Cover Girl x Katy Perry Katy Kat pearl shadow in Tiger's Eye.


----------



## cupcakegirl

MAC brule and soba


----------



## Shelbyrana

Urban Decay Naked Basics 2 Palette


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 3: Nooner, Limit, Burnout & Strange.


----------



## pmburk

Too Faced Chocolate Bon Bons palette


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior Palette in 674 Undress


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked Ultimate Basics


----------



## blktauna

Tartette Flirt/Tease whatever it is


----------



## slayomicampbell

Carli Bybel Palette in Plum Shade


----------



## Damfino

Colourpop Yes Please palette (various colors)


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay x Gwen Stefani palette


----------



## KayuuKathey

Mally over the taupe


----------



## myoberoze

I have simple eyelines with Diorshow and mascara, was so lazy haha


----------



## s3raph1nas

Jaclyn Hill x Morphe palette


----------



## pmburk

Lorac Mega Pro 4 palette


----------



## Shelbyrana

Dior 647 Undress


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked Ultimate Basics


----------



## pmburk

Milani Everyday Eyes palette - Bare Necessities


----------



## camalie

MUFE Artist vol 3


----------



## Qteepiec

NARCISSISTIC


----------



## pmburk

Lancome Color Design 5-shadow palette in Petal Pusher.


----------



## Amazona

Wet 'n WIld Comfort Zone palette, doing the left side iof it today.


----------



## camalie

Tarte Tartelette - the middle row


----------



## pmburk

Becca Apres Ski Glow eye palette


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Psychedelic Sister and Suspect

XXXOO PG


----------



## taho

Urban Decay Naked 2. I am planning to purchase 2-3 of these shadows separately now that  I know they're the only shades I use from this palette.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trish Mcevoy in glamourous. One of my faves!
XXXOO PG


----------



## camalie

UD Naked 3


----------



## Qteepiec

Marc Jacobs Beauty Holiday palette in that zebra print case


----------



## Pursegrrl

Trish McEvoy in Glamorous...again 

XXXOO PG


----------



## ColdSteel

Lime Crime Venus Palette.


----------



## pquiles

Becca Blushed Copper blush


----------



## Pursegrrl

Urban Decay in Bust
XXXOO PG


----------



## ceecee100

Morphe Kathleenlights palette


----------



## s3raph1nas

The Jaclyn Hill x Morphe palette


----------



## taho

Urban Decay in Desperation


----------



## Pursegrrl

MAC Starflash in Grand Entrance.  Still have some of this in an old palette!
XXXOO PG


----------



## s3raph1nas

NYX Ultimate Matte Eyeshadow Palette Warm Neutrals


----------



## coconutsboston

Lorac Pro 2 palette


----------



## camalie

Naked 3


----------



## Pursegrrl

Mac Club and Satin Taupe. Classics!

Xxxoo PG


----------



## pursycat

Cover Girl Eye Enhancers quad in Pure Romance


----------



## Pursegrrl

UD in Snakebite
XXXOO PG


----------



## taho

Urban Decay in Mushroom


----------



## Bagologist

Too Faced Sugar Pop palette.


----------



## Glamourangel

Morphe 35O


----------



## Amazona

Wet n' Wild Sweet as Candy + WnW Nutty.


----------



## Amazona

Wet n' Wild Sweet as Candy + WnW Nutty.


----------



## Brigitte Evans

I have a mix from Urban Decays Naked 2 pallet


----------



## Minahil Noor

I have applied Lemonade craze eye shadow palette just a few moments ago.


----------



## s3raph1nas

The Kris Collection palette


----------



## Amazona

The Balm Mary-Lou Manizer highlighter as eyeshadow and Maybelline Color Tattoo in Forever Turquoise as a liner.


----------



## Passau

Chanel - Memory!


----------



## fur4elise

*Stila Shimmer & Glow Grace,  ABH Pink Champagne, & KVD Light & Shade Samael, Solas, Shax & Lucius *


----------



## pquiles

Pat McGrath Subversive eyeshadow palette


----------



## Minahil Noor

Kris Collection Palette, you should try as well


----------



## Pursegrrl

By Terry
XXXOO PG


----------



## Amazona

Light gold and copper shades from the  Wet n' Wild Comfort Zone palette


----------



## peachclementine

Urban Decay - Naked 1, still my fave


----------



## alford

*Learn All About Black Eye Makeup From This Politician.*
Years back, the Pink color was every girl’s first priority. But now those days are gone, nowadays blacks and whites are every girl’s favorite because modern girls love fashion as well as classy look. When it comes to eyeliners or eye makeup, girls really love the dark and classy *Black Eye Makeup*. Back in time, girls were restricted by their parents to use the black eye-shadows


----------



## vanillalatte13

Going back to the oldie but goodie Naked 2 Palette! Trying to pan some of the darker shades...definitely not happening by the end of this year :/


----------



## Dany_37

Two Faced Chocolate Bar palette...my absolute favorite!  Milk Chocolate, Semi-Sweet and White Chocolate!


----------



## chessmont

Bobbi Brown Ombre a Paupieres in Ivory and Steel


----------



## pquiles

Corruption from the Pat McGrath Bronze Temptation palette with shades from Natasha Denona Safari palette.


----------



## fur4elise

*chuckle...while not wearing at this moment, I am loving both Marc Jacobs See-Quins in Copperazi and Hourglass Scattered Light Glitter Eye Shadow in Blaze. Shiny, sparkly, glittery goodness *


----------



## Amazona

W7 Hollywood Bronze&Glow duo doing it's first scene today. Liked it very much so far!


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac Desert Sunset Palette


----------



## Shelbyrana

Easy look for work today: MAC All that Glitters shadow and some mascara.


----------



## pmburk

Maybelline Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze


----------



## pquiles

Pat McGrath Mothership V palette


----------



## pquiles

Natasha Denona Joya and mini Lila palettes.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wearing Mean Money highlighter by Fenty as eyeshadow.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Dior backstage eyeshadow palette


----------



## pquiles

Anastasia BH Bronzer in Mahogany


----------



## Amazona

Essence In Love with Rose palette


----------



## pquiles

Pat McGrath Bronze Ambition and red Opulence collection palettes


----------



## kimoppaes

sweet peach palette


----------



## pquiles

Natasha Denona E/s palette


----------



## innerpeace85

Tom Ford Cream Eyeshadow in Spice


----------



## FaerieQueene517

The blue/green shades in the BH Cosmetics Daisy Marquez Palette.


----------



## fur4elise

*Thur May 30th ~ Touch in Sol Metallist Sparkling Foiled Eyeshadow ~ Honey Brown and Juvia's Place Nubian Palette *


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac- Unzipped Desert Sunset pallette
Colorpop- Twitterpated


----------



## elizabethdparks0

I did not apply an eyeshadow today. But I'd love to rock a smoky effect tomorrow.


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Kaja beauty bento bouncy - packaging is too cute.


----------



## primeexample

Natasha Denona Lila Palette


----------



## Amazona

theBalm Bahama Mama, Hot Mama and Mary-Lou Manizer


----------



## Sferics

Chanel Blurry Blue


----------



## s3raph1nas

I wear "Musk" from the Huda Beauty Desert Dusk palette every day. Perfect neutral brown/gray.


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals- Cashmere
WetnWild loose powder highlighter- All Glown Up
Lorac- Sandstorm


----------



## ColdSteel

Wet n Wild Silent Treatment quad. Had the trio years ago and made the most of my CVS extrabucks last night. Just as good as I remember!


----------



## katran26

Pat McGrath Mothership V: Bronze Seduction - - - I have every palette of hers but this is my absolute fave


----------



## baghagg

One of the 5 Colours in the Dior Grège palette  - the brown one, top left


----------



## fendifemale

MAC loose pigment- Blue Brown


----------



## Grande Latte

Tom Ford- Honeymoon.


----------



## Amazona

Went with the Balm In thebalm Of Your Hand palette, used the grey, dark green and also the golden highlighter.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel quad - Blurry Grey


----------



## AnnaFlux

Anastasia Modern Renaissance eyeshadow pallete


----------



## fendifemale

Lorac palette- Joshua Tree
Bareminerals loose pigment- Cashmere
Aloette highlighter palette- Glow on the Go


----------



## pmburk

Went drugstore today with the Elf New Classics palette.


----------



## baghagg

Urban Decay _Tease
_
It's a good taupe


----------



## Grande Latte

I like this new Chanel spring/ summer 2020 look. The ad looks great. Will definitely check it out in stores.


----------



## fendifemale

Coloured Raine Power Palette


----------



## Sunto

Is it nice?


chantal1922 said:


> Today I am wearing Sephora Duo. I don't know what number but it is almost a bronzy/gold color.


----------



## perlefine

Bobbi Brown Camel, my one and done shadow


----------



## fendifemale

Makeup Revolution Earth & Stone palette-
Sand, Timber, Ground & Barely There


----------



## nikkich

Naked basics


----------



## iamluthien

In my birthday suit by mulac, an italian brand!


----------



## posesqueen

Pat McGrath Mothership VII: Divine Rose


----------



## fendifemale

Bareminerals- Angel & Celestial


----------



## Sferics

This is my signature eye shadow right now...constantly wearing it since it came out. 
Blurry Blue by Chanel


----------



## Grande Latte

Sferics said:


> This is my signature eye shadow right now...constantly wearing it since it came out.
> Blurry Blue by Chanel
> View attachment 4880316



This color palette reminds me of this look. Very cool for cool-toned girls. Tres chic!


----------



## Sferics

Grande Latte said:


> This color palette reminds me of this look. Very cool for cool-toned girls. Tres chic!
> View attachment 4880993


I always try to look like this...with the emphasis on 'try'


----------



## pmburk

Chantecaille Le chrome luxe eye duo in Kenya


----------



## maris.crane

UD Zap on lid
ABH Soft Glam Palette: Tempera, Orange Soda, Burnt Orange, Rustic and Noir on brow/crease/outer v/liner, and Becca Champagne Pop in the inner corner


----------



## jassee

3CE sublime rosy glitter


----------



## maris.crane

MAC Blanc Type & Bamboo
Pat McGrath Single in Sextrovert


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm open to highend as well as drugstore makeup. I tend to go for these colors for my warm skin tone and in southern California where it's always sunny, my makeup has to be happy and bright.


----------



## Tote Ali

Chanel Candeur et Experience, (golden brown and deep rose)!


----------



## maris.crane

Quo cream shadow in Nebula 
Charlotte Tilbury Darling mini palette (just the mattes) 
Wet n Wild Brûlée & Panther to set winged liner


----------



## pmburk

UD Naked Reloaded palette


----------



## maris.crane

NARS Dual Intensity in Desdemona in inner & outer third lid; with Miss Liberty in the centre of lid 
UD Naked through crease & ABC Gum as a base/browbone


----------



## Coach Superfan

Been using natural shades when I do wear makeup...

Tartelette in Bloom


----------



## maris.crane

Tom Ford HoneyMoon Quad, with a few Milani Mattes.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m loving my Nars solstice palette. oMG. The picture does not do the colors justice. Perfect for spring/summer. It’s beautiful.


----------



## pmburk

Urban Decay Naked 2


----------



## maris.crane

MAC Femme Fi, Embark, Sexy Eyes, Brûlée
NYX Shimmer Down pigment in Nude


----------



## Margaret1994

Sydney Grace Enduring Love


----------



## gagabag

Chanel Les Beige Intense


----------



## maris.crane

ELF Cream Shadow in Galaxy with the matte shades from the NARS Afterglow Eye palette


----------



## maris.crane

UD: X Rated, Dope & Smoke Out to set my winged liner with Pat McGrath Rose Venus applied wet to the lid.


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Fyrinnae Sake & Sashimi


----------



## rutabaga

LM caviar stick in rose gold
NARS Mekong


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Fyrinnae bawdy librarian
Kiko milano pearly champagne


----------



## pmburk

Marc Jacobs Fantascene palette.


----------



## maris.crane

MAC: Brûlée as a base; Femme Fatale through crease, Embark in outer crease. 
Tan pigment on lid. 
A bit of my Charlotte Tilbury bronzer in Fair to blend out crease.
Winged black liquid liner.


----------



## taho

Winky Lux Meow Eyeshadow quad


----------



## maris.crane

Pat McGrath single shadow in Rose Venus
Lawless ‘The One’ palette - First Base, Baby, & Complicated
MAC single shadow in Malt to blend


----------



## songan

Coffret D'or Lightening Eye 01 palette


----------



## maris.crane

MAC Blanc Type
Natasha Denona Camel palette - Arrosto, Safari and Zand
ELF Little Dipper cream eyeshadow on lid


----------



## maris.crane

ELF x Potizion shadow stick in Bambalina on the lid
Huda Beauty Nude Medium palette matte shades to blend out & in outer crease


----------



## maris.crane

UD Naked Cherry palette: Hot Spot as a base, Juicy through crease, a bit of Privacy and NARS Laguna bronzer in the outer crease, and Bang Bang on the lid.


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop "That's Taupe" palette


----------



## KayuuKathey

YSL Full Metal Shadow in Wet Blue


----------



## sofhut

UD heat


----------



## Grande Latte

Still trying to finish my Tom Ford palette. It's been 2 years!


----------



## maris.crane

ABH Sultry palette: Fresh, Bloom, Birch and Noir to set my eyeliner. Rose Quartz on lid.


----------



## pmburk

Tom Ford Mink Mirage quad.


----------



## piosavsfan

Pat McGrath Fleur Fantasia Quad


----------



## sdl4cats

Huda Beauty Matte & Metal shadows in Faux Fur and Bamboo Hoops


----------



## pquiles

Natasha Denona mini (I think it's the Glam)


----------



## pmburk

Chanel Ombre Premiere cream eyeshadow in Patine Bronze, and the Besame Marilyn Monroe quad.


----------



## pquiles

I used my Marc Jacobs bronzer and a lil shimmer with Natasha Denona Green/Gold large palette.


----------



## Amazona

Bobbi Brown highlighter, Catrice Art couleurs in Mellow Mauve and Wet 'n Wild Noisette


----------



## fendifemale

LORAC Desert Sunset Pallette:
Sandstorm, Sunrise, & Illusion


----------



## pmburk

Tom Ford Mink Mirage quad


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop That's Taupe:
Snake Eyes, Rock Steady, & Bedrock


----------



## rainrowan

Playing with my new Natasha Denona Retro Palette


----------



## soccergirly87

Urban Decay Game of Thrones eyeshadow palette in Dothraki, King’s Landing and Lannister Red.


----------



## ame

Sydney Grace Milk & Cookies, Too Faced Bellini, Mac Havana


----------



## soccergirly87

Urban Decay Game of Thrones eyeshadow palette shades in White Walker, Frozen North and Take The Black.


----------



## fendifemale

Tom Ford quad- Leopard Sun


----------



## Amazona

Wet n' wild Color Icon 5-pan palette in Walking on Eggshells. Love the neutrals that go with anything.


----------



## fendifemale

Colourpop- Bedrock


----------



## Mariapia

Sisley Phyto Eye Twist 
Black Rose


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Blurry Grey quad


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Tom ford velour khaki quad.


----------



## jen_sparro

ABH Modern Renaissance


----------



## Grande Latte

Bobbi Brown: Moonstone and Heat Ray.


----------

